#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-09
<wfarr> Any word on when 'firefox-granparadiso' in gutsy will be updated to alpha 6?
<gnomefreak> when its fixed :(
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.ca/610113   <<not real bright :(
<asac> hey all
<gnomefreak> hi how is 1st morning of sprint :)
<gnomefreak> btw next week starting tuesday/wed. iw ill have some down time im traveling again and it maybe a day or 2 before i get a chance to set this up (depending on how it goes)
<asac> yeah great ... really hot with all those geeks next to me :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: did it work out?
<gnomefreak> asac: it built
<asac> great ... but still crashes?
<gnomefreak> thats about all i can say. and im getting really pissed at firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> 2.0.0.4 doesnt respect my changes
<asac> what changes?
<gnomefreak> like open new link in tab
<gnomefreak> it fails to stay like that
<gnomefreak> could be becasue of trunk but i think it was before that maybe ubufox?
<gnomefreak> ill try to pin point it down today i hope
<gnomefreak> its running trunk that is causing 2.0.0.4 setting to change
<gnomefreak> is out for a while, got up way too early
<asac> sorry ... my home link was down
<asac> daily reset i hop
<gnomefreak> netsplit
<baikonur> hi
<baikonur> is "mozillateam" firefox specific or does it also work on mozilla-thunderbird?
<baikonur> ah, according to the wiki it's all mozilla software
<baikonur> it's just that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ seems to be very firefox specific
<baikonur> I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/124920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124920 in mozilla-thunderbird ""Trust junk mail headers set by SpamAssassin" does not work" [Undecided,New] 
<Panzerboy> ehlo
<Panzerboy> is there any t-bird2 package available for feisty ppc?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-10
<Admiral_Chicago_> evening all
<Admiral_Chicago_> asac hjmf: have you got a preference for our next meeting?
<Admiral_Chicago_> red_herring: i'd like you to be there as well :)
<Admiral_Chicago_> AlexLatchford_: if you're free, your presence is requested as el
<Admiral_Chicago_> in fact, everybody should go
<red_herring> Admiral_Chicago_: hm?
<Admiral_Chicago_> the next meeting for the Mozilla team.
<peacho> Hello
<hjmf> Admiral_Chicago: no, not really. Any date is OK for me if it is past 8PM local time :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago_: no iam perfectly fine with any weekday ... at best sometime during business hours in germany :-P
<Admiral_Chicago_> germany is UTC + how many
<asac> + 2
<asac> what date was proposed?
<asac> time?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago_: looking at your mail, i am fine with the tuesday and wednesday dates
<asac> please not friday (at that time) as it would be pretty far stretched into the weekend for me :-D
<Admiral_Chicago_> hmm, okay. i'll keep that in mind. I'll look at it tomorrow in the morning before I start work
<gnomefreak> !info libcairo2 feisty
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 424 kB, installed size 728 kB
<gnomefreak> !info libcairo2 gutsy
<ubotu> libcairo2: The Cairo 2D vector graphics library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.10-1 (gutsy), package size 509 kB, installed size 832 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: call me crazy but i dont htink its our cairo package
<gnomefreak> i think its the way trunk is calling it/using it
<gnomefreak> either that or all the 1.4.* series is bad :(
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah i already found that its not (solely) a cairo regression
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<asac> i will do a couple of daily builds in the datacenter now
<gnomefreak> i built oh trunk on feisty and fails in same way same error
<asac> (e.g. going back to alpha5 from alpha6)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... thanks for verifying
<gnomefreak> asac: im thinking of building the 9ths
<gnomefreak> asac: yw i think :(
<asac> when was alpha5?
<gnomefreak> oh god
<gnomefreak> 28th :)
<gnomefreak> i think a6 was released around 1st or jusy
<gnomefreak> july
<asac> 28th may?
<gnomefreak> june
<asac> he?
<asac> alpha5 was out long before
<asac> when was it
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> june 28th was a5 that much i know
<asac> hey ... thats just 15 days ago ... that can't be right
<gnomefreak> our build for 2007.628 is a5 i can swear
<gnomefreak> 20070628
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> it doesn'tmatter whats in about
<asac> please look at mozilla.com
<asac> there should be an announcement
<asac> have to reboot and do some testing of network manager now
<asac> later today will do respins
<gnomefreak> k
* gnomefreak goes for first smoke of morning
<gnomefreak> alpha6 was released on july 2nd
<gnomefreak> from what i can tell from blogs and stuff since i didnt find it at mozilla.com but goes for smoke than looks more
<gnomefreak> yep july 2nd alpha6 was released, they also have cairo as a known issue http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.0a6/releasenotes/#issues
<gnomefreak> but doesnt say crash
<gnomefreak> bug 124297
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124297 in network-manager "network-manager doesnt connect me at startup anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124297
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm i guess edge is beta
<gnomefreak> ok bbl i have some packing and getting ready for trip in ~a week
<gnomefreak> 20070709 is building
<asac> k
<asac> hjmf: ping
<asac> hjmf: i might be off again for a minute or even an hour ... so in case i am not here:
<asac> hjmf: we added ubuntu-qa to the group of people that are allowed to look into crash bugs ... so maybe take a look if it still works for you
<asac> hjmf: problem is, that its not really possible to send out mail notifications to the default bug contact when a private bug initially gets submitted ... can we live with that?
<hjmf> asac: pong
<hjmf> asac: cool, I'll look at it tonight when I'll be at home :)
<shirish> guys anybody knows when FF 3.0a6 is gonna hit gutsy?
<shirish> bug 123910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123910 in firefox-granparadiso "new upstream version available 3.0-alpha6" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123910
<asac> shirish: we have crashes ... once we track the reason down, we will push it
<shirish> asac: ah ok
<shirish> asac: perhaps soon as according to http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule by end of month we will have a7 on our hands
<gnomefreak> this is getting old fast :(
<hjmf_> asac: I've checked and I can see private bugs :)
<hjmf_> night!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-11
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> someone please see bug 125092
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125092 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso does not delete search engines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125092
<Admiral_Chicago> imho, it can be rejected because of the workaround in the bug it references
<asac> hjmf: cool .,.. however you don't get the mails anymore, right?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: i have no idea what he is talking about :)
<asac> but maybe i just need to have a smoke
<asac> thats what i will do now :)
<hjmf> asac: no, I don't get private bug mail, but that's no big problem if I review them through the web or even using py-lp-bugs "last comment" :)
<asac> hjmf: great
<asac> if you have suggestions how our workflow can be improved let me know
<asac> hjmf: btw, what abut the "mark as duplicate of already existing duplicate (master)" feature for apport retracers?
<asac> hjmf: we started once, but then we dropped the ball on this :)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: there was a bug with grandparadiso abuot no search engines by default
<Admiral_Chicago> they found a workaround
<Admiral_Chicago> but that creates a bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-12
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: hmmm .... you have the bug id? we should probably add the search engines of firefox to paradiso as well ... so if you come around, maybe assign to me and set to "in progress" :)
<gnomefreak> asac: only a couple of more days left of sprint :)
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> tomorrow ... finito
<gnomefreak> get anything good done?
<gnomefreak> i see your working on n-m ;)
<asac> yeah justuploaded nm
<asac> dunno if it fixes things for you
<asac> though
<asac> gnomefreak: what are the nm issues you are seeing?
<gnomefreak> doesnt connect at log in
<gnomefreak> log in you get a red x on the icon, right click and uncheck enable networking, right click check enable networking than it scans and connects
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 124297
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124297 in network-manager "network-manager doesnt connect me at startup anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124297
<gnomefreak> asac: also bug 45008 seems to have been fixed upstream for only the 1.5 branch :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<gnomefreak> what tag is used after adding upstream task?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> so you are struck a race condition
<asac> are there ubuntu7 packages already available?
<gnomefreak> running update now ill let you know as soon as its done
<gnomefreak> nope still ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> asac: i have the build you uploaded i just havent built it since i saw you say it was uploaded
<gnomefreak> asac: when you get time can you look at bug 124223 (doesnt matter when) Im thinking of rejecting it since its a tab plus issue not a firefox one, but would like to know your thoughts on extension crashes/breakage/ect..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124223 in firefox "Ubuntu's Firefox ceased to work with Tab Mix Plus extension" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124223
<asac> gnomefreak: let me look
<asac> gnomefreak: new policy is: when people report bugs in gutsy, they must use the Report a Bug ... Menu entry in firefox
<asac> gnomefreak: i rejected that bug for that reason for now
<asac> and asked to open a new one
<gnomefreak> how do you know they didnt use that?
<asac> because there are no attachments attached
<asac> we now have attachments through hooks for what extensions and plugins are installed for instance
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe report a testbug to see
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/
<asac> thats interesting
<asac> though the history does not go back that far
<asac> ... for now
<gnomefreak> goes back a year
<gnomefreak> well sort of
<gnomefreak> i thought i have seen everything until yesterday, someone wanted to backport gcc4.2 to feisty becasue his game needed 4.2 :(
<DarkMageZ> that would have been interesting to see
<DarkMageZ> was that a bug report or irc discussion?
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: it wont work. it was in -motu
<DarkMageZ> i know it would mess things up something horrid :)
<gnomefreak> everything would need to be rebuilt since everything depends on tool-chain
<DarkMageZ> i was thinking of having alook @ the game and seeing if dropping the configure check on gcc would work
<gnomefreak> he never stated game name or anything helpful
<DarkMageZ> aww, that ruins my fun. oh well.
<gnomefreak> lmao @ bug 124995
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124995 in firefox "failure to commect to internet" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124995
<DarkMageZ> i don't know how he managed to install ubuntu
<DarkMageZ> must have brought one of those dells
<gnomefreak> what is with the private bugs?
<DarkMageZ> private bugs? security bugs get to be private.
<gnomefreak> bug 125379
<ubotu> Bug 125379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125379 is private
<DarkMageZ> i'd say it's a security bug and someone from the security team hasn't declassified it yet.
<gnomefreak> its not a security issue since its a simple crash but i asked why it was marked that way
<gnomefreak>  	   Keep bug confidential
<gnomefreak> Make this bug visible only to its subscribers
<gnomefreak> 	Security vulnerability
<gnomefreak> Select this option if the bug describes a security vulnerability
<gnomefreak> they are spearate
<gnomefreak> security isnt marked just confidential
<gnomefreak> done with bugs for time being
<gnomefreak> asac: the n-m is fixed thank you :)
<asac> gnomefreak: really?
<asac> can your please try multiple times?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep really and i will soon
<gnomefreak> i want to get tarball built first than log out and than build trunk on newest to see how far they have gotten
<asac> gnomefreak: you hope for cure?
<gnomefreak> asac: hey without hope whatelse is there with mozilla :(
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> its worth a shot atleast
<gnomefreak> cairo is a known issue to them (atleast said it on one of the pages i looked at lastweek)
<gnomefreak> ok brb logging out
<AnRkey> asac, you work on the netinstaller for ubuntu?
<asac> netinstaller ? ... no ... network-manager ... yes
<AnRkey> oh ok
<AnRkey> do you know who does the netinstaller?
<AnRkey> or how to find out
<AnRkey> or what it's called
<asac> ask on #ubuntu-installer
<AnRkey> ahh ok
<AnRkey> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: tested 4 times total and still works like a charm :)
* gnomefreak can safely say its fixed
<asac> great
<asac> so ... can you digg through the network-manager bugs and find bugs that might refer to your behaviour?
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> you don't need to, but if you find some, I would be happy to close them and ask reporters to reopen
<asac> in case they still see
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah ill get there  sometime today
<gnomefreak> did this fix any other issues?
<gnomefreak> wifi issues? wifi password issues i saw iirc
<asac> i am on the wifi password manager issues now
<asac> ... as well on the signal 5 crashes
<asac> i doubt that this has fixed it
<gnomefreak> ah ok those make up biggest part of the bugs
<asac> actually i think the wifi password issues are more keyring related
<gnomefreak> i would think so and that needs to be fixed as well :(
<asac> though there is definitly a bug in wpa supplicant in case you have more than 2 cells or somethnig
<asac> gnomefreak: let me see if keyring is fixed now
<gnomefreak> ok i dont think it has been fixed here (gnome-keyring-manager
<asac> so ... short out ... because of reconnecting to wireless
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> hmm ... keyring appears to work for me
<gnomefreak> asac: ok let me try it here
<asac> at least it does for my network manager now
<gnomefreak> not for nautilus yet it seems but will keep playing with it
<asac> what does nautilus have to do with keyring?
<asac> whatfor?
<gnomefreak> asac: connecting to ftp server user/password is not remembered after checking remember always
<gnomefreak> morons :(
<gnomefreak> not you someone that doesnt know how to use apt
<gnomefreak> asac: heres a n-m bug :( bug 125522
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125522 in network-manager-pptp "refusing mppe stateful " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125522
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a little while been working for 5 hours already
<gnomefreak> its only 9:17am :(
<asac> gnomefreak: is flashplugin-nonfree not installable for you atm ?
<asac_> gnomefreak: ok found the problem ... adobe rolled an update jul 10
<asac_> and mirrors are out of synch now
<asac_> :(
<asac_> once they are in synch again we have to sru flashplugin-nonfree
<asac_> :(
<asac_> pretty unfortunate now that flashplugin nonfree is finally build for amd64
<asac> ok out for a smoke
<bluekuja_> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=431987
<ubotu> Debian bug 431987 in agg "contains copy of non-free gpc" [Serious,Open] 
<bluekuja_> asac: need to delete that source file, and upload new revision
<bluekuja_> let me know when back
<asac> bluekuja_: you don't need me for that :)
<asac> just prepare update and point me to it, so i can sponsor
<bluekuja_> asac: of course :)
<bluekuja_> fixing
<asac> bluekuja_: you have to prepare a new source package in case you are in doubt
<bluekuja_> and pushin
<bluekuja_> to bzr
<asac> use the same version+dfsg as new upstream version
<asac> e.g. 1.0
<asac> 1.0+dfsg-1
<bluekuja_> ok
<asac> as package version
<bluekuja_> I gonna use a new tarball
<bluekuja_> I'll create
<bluekuja_> ;)
<bluekuja_> asac: you'll have to explain me dfsg stuff
<asac> when we free sources we add +dfsg to the upstream version
<asac> as its not the identical tarball as upstream
<asac> which is actually what rene didn't do so we didn't see
<bluekuja_> ok
<bluekuja_> asac: if version is agg (2.5-1)
<bluekuja_> previous
<bluekuja_> should be agg (2.5+dfsg-1)?
<bluekuja_> or 2?
<bluekuja_> asac: ^^
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja_> asac: and anyway, I don't have to create a new source package, if we maintain it in bzr
<asac> -1
<asac> he?
<asac> you definitly have
<bluekuja_> yeah, but on bzr how?
<asac> the non-free sources must not be on the ftp servers
<asac> bzr rm
<bluekuja_> yea
<bluekuja_> that's what I said
<bluekuja_> :)
<bluekuja_> we misunderstood
<bluekuja_> ^^
<asac> sure :)
<asac> just document the bug id you close so i can review if the files are out et al :)
<asac> cool
<bluekuja_> asac: ok, now I push to both bzr branches
<bluekuja_> so you can bzr bd and go
<bluekuja_> ;)
<bluekuja_> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/debian.source
<bluekuja_> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/libagg/upstream.source
<bluekuja_> asac: should be ok ;)
<asac> ok .... let me see
<bluekuja_> asac: btw diff-ext got 2 RC bugs
<bluekuja_> ^^
<bluekuja_> both related
<bluekuja_> now I'm investigating
<bluekuja_> I've provided a dbg package for a better traceback
<asac> i won't get any of those things done now ... I have to leave soon ... we are going to the theatre soon
<bluekuja_> asac: don't worry, I have really no time
<bluekuja_> on this period
<bluekuja_> I've bought a new motorbike
<bluekuja_> ^^
<asac> oh
<bluekuja_> also work
<asac> ok ... take care
<bluekuja_> and friends
<bluekuja_> but one hour per day
<bluekuja_> should be here
<bluekuja_> :)
<bluekuja_> asac: I'll let you know when I've fixed those
<bluekuja_> agg is ok for now
<bluekuja_> ;)
<bluekuja_> leaving now
<bluekuja_> good theatre then
<bluekuja_> take care too
<bluekuja_> ;)
<asac> yeah ... remind me tomorrow :) ... or at best at the weekend ;)
<asac> who knows whatelese i have to do
<bluekuja_> will be away
<asac> ok out
<bluekuja_> for the weekend
<bluekuja_> all from now on
<bluekuja_> ;)
<bluekuja_> tomorrow I'm here
<bluekuja_> cya!
<bluekuja_> ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> bye
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: in bug 125379 to the OP why he filed the report as private
<ubotu> Bug 125379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125379 is private
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: there is a new policy about crash reports
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: "Bug reports about crashes which are automatically generated by the Apport system are now private by default. This avoids exposing potentially sensitive data like passwords to the public. Those bug reports are now inspected by a trusted Ubuntu developer before marking it public."
<hjmf_> HTH :)
<hjmf_> gnomefreak: that applies to gutsy crashes
<hjmf_> ;)
<hjmf_> <hjmf_> gnomefreak: in bug 125379 to the OP why he filed the report as private
<hjmf_> of course I meant to say: in bug 125379 *you asked* to... :)
<ubotu> Bug 125379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125379 is private
<ubotu> Bug 125379 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125379 is private
<gnomefreak> asac: flash is looking for version 9.0.31 but the tarball they used stayed the same name but the package is the newest release(dont remember release) i look at it the other night found out the problem nut not real sure what is needed to fix. did the newest upstream lose all regressions it had? if so i dont see an issue upgrading it if not we have to stop it from looking for that tarball. but yes it doesnt install it has no files 
<gnomefreak> hjmf: thank you, sorry noone was ablet o tell me why it was marked private when i was there (noone in -bugs) for some odd reason
<gnomefreak> asac: from what i saw of it md5sum in scripts should do it i dont rmemember a version number in there but if there is that needs to be changed as well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-13
<gnomefreak> !info nspluginwrapper gutsy
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> it should
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<ubotu> Schedule for America/New_York: 13 Jul 20:00: MOTU Team | 14 Jul 13:00: Xubuntu Developers | 16 Jul 18:00: Forum Council | 17 Jul 11:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 17 Jul 15:00: Technical Board | 18 Jul 16:00: Edubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea about the state of flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> asac: its borked and that maybe the reason why the bug was reported (not sure exactly what nspluginwrapper does since i cant run it
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can find bug
<gnomefreak> bug 125681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125681 in nspluginwrapper "nspluginwrapper in Gutsy 64-bit nonfunctional" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125681
<asac> wireless just sucks here
<asac> probably cannot be much responsive i guess
<asac> really HIGH latency
<asac> really HIGH latencin this office
<gnomefreak> your 24 floors up :)
<asac> 27
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm it seems the new flash works
<gnomefreak> now i just have to figure out how to update our scripts and flash will be fixed, i think im going to bed now though
<asac> gnomefreak: you have new md5sum?
<asac> of flash?
<gnomefreak> asac: i think so
<gnomefreak> i just installed it from upstream
<gnomefreak> to check regressions
<gnomefreak> asac: they dont seem to ship md5 with the tarball nor do they list it on thier site anywher ei can find.
<gnomefreak> and my other thought is gone, about hosting tarball on our servers (unchanged) so this doesnt happen again
<asac> i just comment on their blog
<asac> maybe they get a clue then
<gnomefreak> 821cc72359a937caef85bb4cc74ef5cd
<gnomefreak> is the one for the one i have
* gnomefreak forgot md5sum <file>
<asac> thanks
<asac> will upload with that file then
<asac> aeh with that md5sum
<gnomefreak> yw but if ther eis more than one how would i get others?
<asac_the_2nd> the other will hopefully go away at some point
<asac_the_2nd> its just the old version that is still on some mirrors
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> lets try it than
<gnomefreak> atleast after looking into it 2 days ago thats all i found were change md5sum and it should work but i heard that there was this topic in -devel 20+ hours ago
<asac> yeah i raised it there
<gnomefreak> it was tuesday night here i looked into it found the issue and raised it in -motu ;)
<gnomefreak> or wed
<gnomefreak> asac: that md5 is for install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz (im assuming that is the same name as the tar in script im a bit too tired to tell
* gnomefreak off to bed since i havent slept yet and its already 6am
<gnomefreak> and the md56sums for the xpt and the so files are good in the postinst script
<asac> really?
<asac> thats crap then
<asac> tse
<gnomefreak> a81fd3b03b8c6d6e5a14298110718d3f  flashplayer.xpt
<gnomefreak> be5a2f9032f8fc8bccbbf5d96c5028f9  libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> building it now to test
<gnomefreak> if i stop closing the tab for the build
<gnomefreak> using chroot to install it just in case
<gnomefreak> asac: fixed and installing ill let you know if thats all that is neeeded if you give me a minute
<gnomefreak> Download done.
<gnomefreak> plugin changed, not trusted
<gnomefreak> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<gnomefreak> asac: the last 3 lines above is what i got from dpkg -i but in about:plugins its listed and it works at youtube
<gnomefreak> maybe just changing the md5sums isnt enough?
<gnomefreak> asac: 06:28 <      gnomefreak > Download done.
<gnomefreak> 06:28 <      gnomefreak > plugin changed, not trusted
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you have it installed manually?
<gnomefreak> 06:28 <      gnomefreak > The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<gnomefreak> asac: not in gutsy chroot i didnt even have ff installed
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to change the main md5sum
<asac> as well
<asac> and then try until you oreally get the new tarball
<asac> they might be still out of sync
<gnomefreak> oh :(
<gnomefreak> asac: than you feel like doing it so i can go to bed (i just wantred to get somewhere with it to make your job a bit easier
<gnomefreak> )*
<gnomefreak> but that does make sense, sorry but im gone for a while to sleep
<asac> gnomefreak: hmmm actually i think you did all right ... so if you have the debdiff somwhere i would appreciate to use it to start with
<gnomefreak> i did screw something up it seems if you dont get it done when i return ill try it again when i built it first time i forgot to change the version in changelog so it overwrote original files
<asac> ok its pushed
<gnomefreak> think i fixed it
<asac> :/
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/136072
<asac> feisty has flashplugin-nonfreee version 9 as well, right?
<gnomefreak> just check that debdiff all i want to know is it correct
<gnomefreak> yes it does
<asac> edgy?
<gnomefreak> its also borked
<gnomefreak> edgy in backports
<asac> ok backports is nothgin i want to take care of ;)
<asac> so feisty needs an SRU
<gnomefreak> yes i believe so
<gnomefreak> i know its in multiverse
<gnomefreak> i know i most likely got the versioning wrong but just wondering if i did rest correct and i didnt look for bugs becasue i didnt plan on mine being uploaded
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... thanks ... i will finish this.
<gnomefreak> k night
<asac_the_2nd> night
<gnomefreak> ok im here for atleast a little while
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-14
<gnomefreak> asac: are you around or still traveling?
<gnomefreak> crolle17: now please answer the last question i asked and tell me exactly what is happening
<gnomefreak> crolle17: what arch are you using (and no you cant have ppc 64 adn 386 on one system
<crolle17> gonmeits 64bitter (intel core duo)
<crolle17> gnomefreak,
<crolle17> ^^
<crolle17> gnomefreak, to tell detailed...
<crolle17> gnomefreak, the firefox plays mp3 of other pages (although i don't like that it opening a new page doing that; so turning back to the list i have to make location.back)
<crolle17> gnomefreak, but that posted page is ignored completely.
<crolle17> none of theses files are played.
<gnomefreak> crolle17: its not firefox, its most likely the page since firefox has no problem playing other mp3s
<gnomefreak> crolle17: what makes you think its firefox?
<crolle17> gnomefreak, i think it's curious of firefox that the browser is making a redirect.
<gnomefreak> crolle17: firefox doesnt redirect you the site redirects you
<gnomefreak> crolle17: firefox is just told where to go
<crolle17> gnomefreak, concerning the mp3. i really dunno what's the reason for not playing files of that page.
<gnomefreak> crolle17: im betting its the page since i cant play them eitehr on a 386 arch
<crolle17> gnomefreak, i know that these files are correctly. i tried them on a windowssystem.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm it seems i can only play some of them
<crolle17> gnomefreak, so i more think that something is missing on my system.
<gnomefreak> http://mp3.soundquake.com/shopserver/ActionServlet?sessionid=999-sqs&cmd=albumdetails&labelid=1178096083373&albumid=1181573150753
<gnomefreak> can you play the first one there?
<crolle17> gnomefreak, yes i can. (nice tune). i said that other pages can be played.
<gnomefreak> crolle17: its under the same domain. i would say bad files or bad page. but if firefox can play other mp3's and just not one page or so its not firefox becasue we KNOW it plays mp3's
<crolle17> gnomefreak, yes. that's strange. when i didn't knew that these files are playable...
<crolle17> gnomefreak, maybe it's windows-user-only... ;)
<gnomefreak> crolle17: contact the webmaster for that site that you cant play them on and make him aware of the issue (i play most of them just fine in ubuntu firefox
<crolle17> gnomefreak, i will do so.
<crolle17> gnomefreak, thank you for your patience
<gnomefreak> crolle17: yw that is what i am here for
<crolle17> gnomefreak, nice. :))
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> bug 125233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125233 in flashplugin-nonfree "[flashplugin-nonfree]  Arbitrary code execution in Flash Player 9.0.45.0 and prior versions" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125233
<gnomefreak> asac: that is the same bug you fixed why did crimsun do it again :(
<bluekuja> asac: did you see scottk message on the list?
<bluekuja> asac: read it and you'll understand
<bluekuja> I'm leaving for weekend
<bluekuja> cya
<hjmf_> cy bluekuja
<gnomefreak> asac: what did you do to flash in feisty? is it same as in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> bug 125233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125233 in flashplugin-nonfree "[flashplugin-nonfree]  Arbitrary code execution in Flash Player 9.0.45.0 and prior versions" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125233
<gnomefreak> asac: nevermind i found problem and fixed it just waiting for revu to get it :(
<Delpram> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<Delpram> i'm interested in helping out with mozilla
<gnomefreak> what aprt of mozilla are you interested in?
<Delpram> the development
<Delpram> im justing going into my second year of a computer science bachelor
<Delpram> so i'd like to help out with the programming
<Delpram> i know Python, Java, C and bash, and can learn any other language as needed
<gnomefreak> Elpram1: best to talk to asac on that i think hes traveling today but he should be back monday for sure but hang out and when you see him tell him i sent you to see him :)
<Elpram1> will do
<Elpram1> thanks a bunch
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> asac: flash is fixed just waiting for it to get a go ahead. i uploaded to revu but isnt showing up there after an hour, i added changelog and debdiff to bug 125986, this is for feisty-proposed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125986 in firefox "No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125986
<gnomefreak> and subscribed UUS :)
<asac> gnomefreak: its already in proposed
<asac> i uploaded all yesterday
<gnomefreak> asac: it was wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: the .xpt and .so werent included
<gnomefreak> debian/config needed the md5sums changed
<gnomefreak> ubuntu1 didnt have those files ubuntu2 now does
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-15
<gnomefreak> asac: does our libpng... support animated png images? (if not this might be why -trunk fails with png enabled
<gnomefreak> seems libpng has very basic support for mng so can we enable both in -trunk to maybe get rid of the error while trying to build with just --enable-png \
<JenFraggle> how long do we leave bugs when the mt-reject-candidate tag is used before making invalid?
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: i think its automatic
<gnomefreak> JenFraggle: check with hjmf on that to be sure
<JenFraggle> ok
<hjmf_> JenFraggle: mt-reject-candidate is automatically set on bugs tagged mt-needtestcase + mt-waitdup which are 2 months older. Once the it is marked as mt-reject-candidate you can reject them at any time.
<hjmf_> JenFraggle: I also mark bugs mt-reject-candidate by hand when I ask for feedback on old reports. So I can go lately (at any time) and check if the OP has answered my request or not.
<hjmf_> In this case there is no time-limit, just give them some courtesy time to answer (e.g. a week)
<JenFraggle> ok, thanks.  just wanted to check before doing anything
<hjmf_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hjmf_> @schedule madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 17 Jul 00:00: Forum Council | 17 Jul 17:00: Ubuntu Server Team meeting | 17 Jul 21:00: Technical Board | 18 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 19 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 24 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team
<urakaipa> hi there! latest two alpha version of firefox come with Places enabled, but in fact i'm not able to see it anywhere... any idea?
<gnomefreak> thats only because its windows that has places enabled in place of bookmarks iirc
<geser> has someone an idea why my firefox (from gutsy) does want to update add-ons? it starts the download but it doesn't proceed
<bluekuja> cool 3 asacs
<bluekuja> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: 2.0.0.5 will be final on the 19th if no more regresstions are found
<gnomefreak> rc1 today
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-07
<xipietotec> can anyone tell me, when installing flash10, should I install to /usr/lib/firefox or /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 ?
<asac> hi
<asac> sorry, was gone for the sweeked
<jtv> asac: hey there
<asac> jtv: yeah. great to see you
<asac> was just about to hunt you ;)
<jtv> asac: uh-oh... is this where I'm given 10 seconds to run or hide?
<asac> jtv: too late ;)
<asac> jtv: but first, what can i do for you?
<jtv> asac: actually, it's sort of more a thing I've been doing for you, that you could test.
<jtv> asac: I prototyped xpi export this weekend.
<asac> jtv: \o/
<asac> sounds cool
<jtv> asac: sudden inspiration
<jtv> asac: even does multiple languages in one file.
<asac> so you did a complete rewrite?
<jtv>  asac: I know of several things that are still missing though:
<jtv> No no no, it was just a matter of writing a new export plugin.  Not an easy one, mind you, but the existing code is intact.
<jtv> asac: still missing: install.rdf generation, merging in the non-locale files from the template, those special tags that don't carry any translations, and some details on template export.
<asac> jtv: ok
<asac> sounds good
<jtv> asac: I'm not sure which of those you need, and some of them could be very hard.
<asac> jtv: we have the install.rdf generation code in the po2xpi thing
<jtv> asac: gimmegimme!
<asac> jtv: err. its a filter actually based on the en-US.xpi install.rdf
<jtv> asac: that's pretty much what I need (though we can add some of our own metadata as well)
<asac> just: cat en-US.xpi/install.rdf | sed -e 's/en-US/YOURLOCALE'
<asac> well with proper syntax
<jtv> asac: duh
<asac> jtv: the other nifty thing you have to do is setting up proper defaults
<asac> for cases where we have two country codes for one language
 * jtv shivers
<asac> jtv: you have two chrome.manifest i guess right?
<asac> well ... most likely concat'ed into one for the final en-US.xpi
<jtv> asac: two?
<asac> one for pt-PT and one for pt-BR
<jtv> One XPI file, one chrome.manifest.  I know it's harsh, but they don't grow on trees you know
<jtv> I've produced a very simple canonicalized layout, so a manifest may look like:
<jtv> locale de foo jar:locale/de.jar!/foo/
<jtv> locale fr foo jar:locale/fr.jar!/foo/
<jtv> locale de bar jar:locale/de.jar/bar/
<jtv> etc.
<jtv> (actually, sorted by locale)
<asac> jtv: and for pt?
<jtv> asac: it depends on what's in your database.  If you wanted, you could have pt, pt_PT and pt_BR and you could export them all in a single xpi file.  Each of the 3 would have its own jar file and its own manifest entriese.
<jtv> *entries
 * jtv makes a note that the manifest wants to use dashes, not underscores, to attach country codes to language codes
<asac> jtv: ok. let me tell what we are currently doing for pt-PT
<asac> and pt-BR
<asac> we have entries for both and add entries for "pt" which point to the locale we want to be default for LANG=pt
<asac> or LANG=pt_UNKNOWN
<asac> understood?
<asac> so we have locale pt-BR jar:...pt-BR.jar!/...
<asac> and locale pt-PT jar:...pt-PT.jar!/...
<jtv> asac: ah, an example helps, thanks.
<asac> and locale pt jar:...pt-PT.jar!/...
<jtv> asac: for import we don't support multiple languages in one file yet, so what happens is this:
<jtv> you upload a file.  If it's e.g. pt.xpi, that's easy; it gets auto-approved.
<asac> jtv: no its for export
<asac> jtv: we need at least the same features we have now ... where we upload pt-PT.xpi and pt-BR.xpi ... and export that all into the same pt.xpi ;)
<jtv> asac: shouldn't be a problem.  You just browse to the *template* and request a download of pt and pt_BR, in XPI format.
<jtv> That'll give you a single xpi containing both languages.
<jtv> asac: there is one catch, of course.
<asac> jtv: ok, so where can i test current code?
<jtv> Since we stick to the convention of "pt" rather than pt_PT, the two languages in your export (right now) will be pt and pt_BR
<asac> k
<jtv> asac: if you've got devpad access, you can bzr my branch from there.
<asac> jtv: i doubt i have that ;) ... so what do you want me to test? or did you just want to talk about this?
<jtv> asac: ah, you didn't think all this came for free, did you?  :)
<jtv> asac: I want to produce some test files for you, and ask you to see if they're any good.
<asac> jtv: ok cool
<asac> jtv: my question was more of bug nature ;)
<jtv> asac: go ahead
<asac> jtv: did you came to fix the comment (//) issue in .properties files?
<jtv> asac: yes and no
<jtv> asac: I still need to write the tests.
<asac> ok
<armin76> bumb
<asac> jtv: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+imports
<asac> there are two items that need review?
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> armin76: what?
<armin76> asac: bumb yourself!
<jtv> asac: did we really want that old fi.xpi blocked?  I thought it was a mistake, in which case we'd better just delete it.
<asac> jtv: i cant remember what that upload was about
<asac> jtv: afaik all except the // thing is ok now in fi so we probably dont want that
<asac> jtv: en-US.xpi needs to be approved though
<jtv> asac: ahhh, wasn't that the one with some problem that made the import fail?
<asac> didi i forget to tr - _ ?
<jtv> asac: I already approved those two.
<jtv> asac: not in the filename, that's for sure!
<asac> jtv: ok ... also uploaded en-US.xpi for ffox 3
<asac> thanks!
<asac> (for approval)
<asac> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/firefox-3.0/+imports
<jtv> asac: that should be auto-approved, no?
<asac> jtv: hmm. not sure
<asac> why would that be auto approved, but the previous xulrunner one not?
<jtv> asac: auto-approval may take a while.
<asac> hi Jazzva
<Jazzva> hey asac :)
<asac> Jazzva: how are you?
<Jazzva> asac, good :). Had an exam on Saturday at 8am, still feeling tired. You?
<asac> not so bad either ;)
<asac> Jazzva: how was your exam?
<asac> went well?
<Jazzva> asac, this one did went well :)... telecom exam didn't. but, that's ok for now
<asac> Jazzva: you think you have to redo telecom?
<Jazzva> I know. I failed it (as most of the people who did it)
<asac> hmm. sry for that
<asac> exams are one of the things i certainly dont like to do twice ;)
<Jazzva> no problem :). I had to do some of them more than once...
<Jazzva> asac: btw, do you know where I can find wiki administrators?
<Jazzva> asac, and is it ok if I move MT/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance to MT/Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure about wiki admins. feel free to rename the LargeScaleMaintenance page ... can you figure if we can create a redirect or somethign?
<Jazzva> asac: I think it automatically creates a redirect when a page is renamed. But I didn't know that when I started, so I created new pages. Then I found that out, so I deleted the new pages, and tried to rename the old ones. Now it reports I can't rename them, since those pages already exist. Let me try again.
<Jazzva> heh, not redirecting for LargeScale... Let me check help for moin wiki
<Jazzva> asac, we can redirect
<Jazzva> just add "#REDIRECT NewPage" in the OldPage.
<Jazzva> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/LargeScaleMaintenance
<asac> Jazzva: cool
<Jazzva> I'm doing that for the rest of the extensions' pages now
<asac> Jazzva: largescale does not yet redirect form e
<asac> for me
<Jazzva> it doesn't? Weird. It always redirect and shows notice at the top of the page
<Jazzva> try to refresh page :)
<Jazzva> maybe it didn't pick the new one, and loads it from cache
<asac> Jazzva: ah ok
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> np
<asac> hmm ... still doesnt redirect
<asac> just shows that it wants to
<asac> but that never happens
<Jazzva> try with http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Packaging
<Jazzva> btw, do we need this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/Bzr ? Most of those instructions are incorporated in Packaging page
<asac> i think it works now.. wierd
<asac> Jazzva: the packaging page is ment to be a tutorial page ... that doesnt cover all cases
<asac> so yes, Bzr page makes sense. just needs to be populated with more use-cases
<asac> (imho)
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll see with gnomefreak what did he planned to do with it :)
<Jazzva> and I think we can ditch this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3ExtensionsReview , when we move some of the contents to MT/Extensions/List
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... delete the review page
<Jazzva> asac, you also created this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions/BogusList ... We keep that info in tables at List page, so I'll remove BogusList
<asac> if you add the ones that are not on Extension list to the table that "is missing info" that would be great
<asac> but not needed imo
<Jazzva> I planned on doing that
<asac> Jazzva: i am not sure if the normal list page shouls also get the  bogus list
<asac> that table was ment to track reported issues
<asac> e.g. if someone files a bug like "this freature is broken" and finall we find that its caused by extension X
<Jazzva> we keep "Extensions that are not suitable for Ubuntu" table at the list page
<asac> we would add that incident to that page
<Jazzva> aham... ok
<asac> of course so far we didnt do that ;)
<asac> so not sure if thats the right thing
<Jazzva> so, it's not the same as "not suitable extension" list
<Jazzva> just to know :)
<asac> maybe tagging bugs that someone confirmed as being "extension caused"
<asac> would be a good start
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. its different
<asac> jtv: so now all is imported. do we have to wait for a new delta tarball to arrive based on this?
<asac> or can we trigger the creation of a delta now?
<asac> jtv: if you used the po2xpi code we had, then you could have used runpo2xpi to do the copying of the non .dtd/.properties files as well as the install.rdf creation
<jtv> asac: how do you map the directory layouts between the "template" (en-US) and the translation?
<jtv> asac: about the deltas: those are for the entire Ubuntu release, so better coordinate with Arne & Martin.
<asac> jtv: the directory layout is always the same
<asac> with en-US replaced by xx-YY
<asac> in the end those files should be single translatable entities imo
<asac> e.g. one entity for the complete file
<asac> which then the po2xpi transformer identifies and handles correctly
<jtv> asac: translatable?  So that means that you don't always want the versions from the en-US.xpi?
<jt1> asac: think I lost my connection for a bit there.
<jt1> asac: sorry, connection trouble.  I know how to fix it, but believe it or not, getting it fixed involves contacting my favourite pizza place.
<asac> jtv: haha
<asac> jtv: well. if they are in en-US.xpi and they are resolvable through a chrome://xxx/locale/ URI, then those are in the end translatable files
<asac> like complete .xhtml files
<asac> or images.
<asac> i think we dont want to support images right from the beginning
<asac> but xhtml file translation would be great
<jtv> asac: probably not this week though  :-)
<jtv> asac: I was thinking it might be healthier for now to produce a simple canonical directory structure, and if people want to merge other files into the XPI, they can just unzip/add/rezip.
<jtv> asac: though I do understand that you'll probably want complete, merged xpi archives.
<jtv> asac: one big advantage of what I have right now is that it works without looking at the en-US.xpi at all.
<jtv> asac: and it keeps a very simple mapping between chrome paths and "xpi paths."
<jtv> asac_: ah, having trouble as well?
<asac_> no ... i think this was daily reconnect ;)
<asac_> emphasize on "think" ;)
<jtv> asac_: the files from en-US.xpi that you'd want merged into a translation... do they all live in the locale directories covered by the locale entries in the manifest?
<asac_> jtv: if they are not accessible through a locale/ directory, then we dont need to copy them
<jtv> asac_: I see.  That was the one big question I had.  At some point I'll have to scan the en-US.xpi as part of the export process anyway, so that's doable without adding too much weight.
<jtv> asac_: what I've done for now has the advantage of not needing any knowledge of the template, and keeping a simple mapping between chrome paths and directory layout.
<rzr> hi
<rzr> asac: I saw the Flashblock bug
<rzr> does something need to be done to backport it to hardy ?
<rzr> I proposed to merge a branch a couple of week ago I think
<asac> rzr: you want to backport a bug?
<asac> i'd suggest to backport the fix ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> rzr: we havent yet setup the auto-notification if you suggest a merge
<rzr> it = flashblock :)
<rzr> auto-notification ? did I miss something ?
<asac> rzr: no ... thats nothing you missed, but we missed it
<asac> rzr: we cannot upload a "may fix something unknown" to -proposed
<asac> we should upload this to hardy-backports
<asac> and once we know about a specific bug get a minimal patch to -proposed
<rzr> ok
<asac> rzr: just change the changelog target to hardy-proposed
<asac> and document that its a upload to backport
<asac> * backport, may fix trouble with firefox 3
<asac> if you have "may", just leave that part
<rzr> <asac> rzr: just change the changelog target to hardy-proposed
<rzr> or hardy-backoprts ?
<rzr> -op+po
<asac> rzr: backports
<asac> rzr: did i upload the release to intrepid yet?
<rzr> ok this makes sense now
<rzr> yes you did
<asac> ok
<rzr> you asked me this twice :)
<asac> rzr: use the same bug id in changelog
<asac> rzr: today?
<rzr> last week :)
<asac> ok, then i am not scared about brain-damage ;)
<asac> rzr: can you also change the Vcs-Bzr header to point to the backports branch?
<asac> Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu.hardy-backports
<rzr> let's do this now ..
<asac> rzr: wait a second ;) ... let me think if thats the right procedure (in regards to auto merging)
<rzr> about the version name
<asac> rzr: i think should be fine
<asac> no. all fine
<asac> just do as said
<rzr> see : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake
<asac> change Vcs-Bzr header like above
<rzr> 2.6.0-4~hardy1
<rzr> while
<rzr> you suggested me to name it : 1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu0.8.04+backports.1
<asac> rzr: no
<asac> this is not about version
<asac> this is about branch name
<asac> the version is ok like this
<rzr> ok I see
<asac> just hardy-backports for the distribution
<rzr> humm
<rzr> i am not sure we talk about the same thing
<rzr> the cmake guys just added ~hardyN to package version which was in X-Y form
<rzr> you explained me that wont fit because it's not in X-(Y minus 1)  form
<rzr> well I commit this changeset then
<rzr> asac: at your service sir : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rzr/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu/revision/12
<armin76> asac: hows that you don't use the distro useragent string on ff3?
<stek79_> hello
<asac> stek79_: hi
<Jazzva> asac, we did previous package for foxyproxy from xpi file. But there is a svn repo, which provides the build script and the rest. Should we switch to that one?
<Jazzva> the build script is not present in the xpi file
<asac> Jazzva: its not yet really understood how the auto syncher/merger would work for svn upstreams
<asac> so for now we might wanna stick with svn
<asac> err, xpi ;)
<Jazzva> easier for me :)
<asac> Jazzva: how do we unpack .xpi's?
<asac> do we we have a standard format?
<Jazzva> i use unzip :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes, but the chrome jars need to be unpacked too
<asac> just committing .jar files is ugly
<Jazzva> download xpi, unpack it, unpack chrome.jar (if present), create rules that will zip it all up, install, and then remove jar on clean
<Jazzva> it's two more lines of code
<asac> Jazzva: where do you unpacke chrome.jar?
<Jazzva> to chrome/
<asac> Jazzva: what do you do when there is more than one .jar in crhome?
<Jazzva> this extension have icons/ and foxyproxy.jar in chrome/.
<asac> should be quite common
<Jazzva> More than one? Still haven't bumped into that
<asac> really
<asac> hmm
<asac> we should do something about that imo
<Jazzva> But I suppose I would use debian/some_temp_dir
<asac> Jazzva: yes, but we need a working standard
<asac> so every xpi extension is done in the same way ;)
<Jazzva> COUNT = 0; for JAR_FILE in `find chrome -name *.jar` ; do unpack_to($TEMP_DIR+$COUNT) ; $COUNT++ ; done
<Jazzva> in pseudo-bash-pseudo-code :)
<asac> well. you would loose information about the name
<Jazzva> $JAR_NAME+$COUNT
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> upack_to "$JAR_FILE!"
<asac> why count?
<Jazzva> oh, right :)
<asac> $JAR_FILE should be unique
<Jazzva> yep, agree..
<asac> append the ! which is used in chrome.manifest to denote a .jar delimiter
<asac> Jazzva: ok, then we need a script to xpi_unpack <xpifile> <todir>
<asac> and xpi_pack <xpifile> <indir>
<Jazzva> ok, i'll try to make it. where to put it?
<asac> :)
<asac> Jazzva: mozilla-devscripts
<Jazzva> inside xpi.mk?
<asac> Jazzva: depends. i think we should make scripts out of them and then add convenience rules to xpi.mk that basically use xpi_pack
<asac> Jazzva: the scripts should be installed in $bindir
<asac> e.g. /usr/bin/
<asac> ltes name them mds-xpi-unpack and mds-xpi-pack
<asac> or
<asac> med-xpi-...
<Jazzva> k
<asac> whatever you prefer
<Jazzva> off to dinner now. I'll see what I can do tonight :)
<Jazzva> asac, which mozilla-devscripts branch to use :)?
<[reed]> asac / fta2: where do you all disable safebrowsing?
<[reed]> I couldn't find it
<asac> [reed]: its not disabled (anymore)
<asac> Jazzva: which branches do exist?
<asac> Jazzva: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts
<Jazzva> asac, sorry, was away from keyboard. Thanks for the link
<gnomefreak> do i need to be scared of my email tonight?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-08
<gnomefreak> i see alot of "-" on the extension page email
<gnomefreak> crimsun: thanks for the flash comments
<gnomefreak> side note what is ECL license
<gnomefreak> i see Jazzva started changing the names
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, most are done. just to move MT/Firefox3ExtensionsBzr, and provide MozillaTeam/Extensions home page
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: cool
<Jazzva> :)
<gnomefreak> did anyone get my mail to the mailing list?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, which one?
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 whom ever is on firefox-3 next update please grey out the automatic update in the preferences>advanced>update see bug220341
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: the tags email
<Jazzva> I did, still didn't read it though. was too long for my condition at that moment...
<Jazzva> Will take a look at it tomorrow.
<Jazzva> asac (and anyone else who knows regexes), is this legitimate regex to strip filename from some path?
<Jazzva> sed "s/\/[a-zA-Z0-9.]*$//"
<gnomefreak> its mainly my thoughts on what stays and what goes but IMHO this needs to be taken care of soon so people can read the page and learn how to triage bugs. but its mainly everyone j=not just you :)
<Jazzva> it works here... strips the last "/" and whatever comes after...
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I know. Just said that I still didn't read it :).
<gnomefreak> as long as people got it im happy but since i dont get repies it worry that it didnt go through
<gnomefreak> remind me why im supposed to love log files please
<gnomefreak> im thinking flashgot is gonna be a bad extension to maintain on our part
<gnomefreak> things like I don't like FlashGot redirecting the browser on its welcome page every time I upgrade it. Is there any way to prevent this?   Yes, I love FlashGot, but having it updated every 15-20 days is too often for me. What can I do?  First of all, let me remark that FlashGet (the well known download manager) is NOT FlashGot, the integration bridge which makes Firefox talk with the best download ect....
<gnomefreak> lol he tells you all about himself except how to contact him
<gnomefreak> ah found it
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: for extenion upsteam contact in the table should we use his email or like his contact page?
<Jazzva> I think we're using e-mails, but you can put contact page too, if mail is unavailable...
<gnomefreak> ok i added his email but was sure
<gnomefreak> flashgot almost has all info needed. just need to find a svn or cvs or whatnot of the source and someone can feel free to work on it ;)
<Jazzva> great :)
<gnomefreak> ok LP is borked
<[reed]> asac / gnomefreak: How does somebody on gutsy get Firefox 3 from Ubuntu repos?
<gnomefreak> oh shit
<gnomefreak> ok we were gonna get it backported
<gnomefreak> but im not sure anyone did. I will file a bug and build it this week sometime for backports to Gutsy
<gnomefreak> pleaes remind me mid week
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i just emailed flashgot dev about finding an svn or cvs or what not to get source code for it and explained why
<gnomefreak> anyone else doing bug woirk from email have an issue with status changes in email?
<Jazzva> ok
 * gnomefreak very pissed about not allowing it in beta code for LP
<gnomefreak> ill be working on flash if anyone needs me
<gnomefreak> [reed]: nss and nspr need to be backported too?
<[reed]> probably, yes
<gnomefreak> ok will work on it this week
<[reed]> Thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> just what i needed libflashsupport issues
<gnomefreak> god this better work
<gnomefreak> crimsun: libflashsupport for gutsy needs libpulse so im backporting that so i can get libflash built but backporting only in my PPA at this point until you decide what to do with PA in Gusty and or Hardy but i think we are safe in Hardy with libflash and flashplugin
<gnomefreak> ok looks like a long build ill be back to check on it later
<gnomefreak> ok PA uploading i will do libflash tomorrow sometime
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like im gonna backport ff3 nss nspr to gutsy sometime this week. Ill stop in before i go to drs. tomorrow if you need anything.
<Jazzva> asac, there by any chance?
<saivann> asac : I confirmed bug 235900 and added steps to reproduce it, in case you want to take a look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235900 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 displays full screen on start " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235900
<AnAnt> Hello, will xulrunner 1.9 be merged from Debian or not ?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: i dont think we merge xulrunner
<AnAnt> is there a reason ?
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: off hand dont remember
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: we dont merge anything from debian with mozilla apps we maintain (liferea might but that isnt our teams package)
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: svn for our packages are newer than debians
<gnomefreak> i do think we push to debian after (example sunbird we get it from mozilla and than we push to debian as iceowl after we push to ours
<gnomefreak> )*
<gnomefreak> plus mozilla-devscripts wont work merging from debian ;)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there an xulrunner-dev in Intrepid ?
<Festor> Does anyone know anything about the library libmozembed-linux-gtk2?
<Festor> I have not been able to find its source
<Festor> Many Java applications distributed its source code with this library precompiled
<Festor> Despite these applications are GPL
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: xulrunner-1.9-dev package is in intrepid
<gnomefreak> Festor: are you sure thats not a tri license
<Festor> two examples
<Festor> http://www.ted.nu/
<Festor> http://www.frostwire.com/
<asac> AnAnt: not yet
<asac> but will be soon
<AnAnt> asac: thanks
<asac> xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> is the package as gnomefreak said
<asac> but we will not merge from debian
<gnomefreak> 1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 is in intrepid for 1.9-dev
<gnomefreak> Festor: i cant seem to find source all i find is RPM
<Festor> yeah... :(
<gnomefreak> wait
<gnomefreak> closest i found was http://www.igniterealtime.org/fisheye/browse/svn-org/spark/branches/spark_2_5_6_branch/build/lib/dist/linux/libmozembed-linux-gtk2.so
<gnomefreak> asac: you know where source for libmozembed-linux-gtk2 im assuming this is the source package name but i could be very off
<gnomefreak> bug 177777
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Bug 177777 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/177777 is private
<gnomefreak> oh flash is done for gutsy and hardy ;)
<gnomefreak> he wants me to work on a bug from the ui and he knows i cant get into it
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke and thinks about how to get into a private bug
<Festor> I found libmozembed lib
<Festor> http://packages.debian.org/sid/libjdic-bin
<asac> i dont know about that lib
<Festor> This lib is that I want libmozembed-linux-gtk2.so
<asac> except the gtkmozembed API provided by mozilla itself (in xulrunner)
<Festor> and this package http://packages.debian.org/sid/libjdic-bin
<Festor> has my lib
<gnomefreak> it is in xulrunner?
<gnomefreak> ha i thought it was but didnt know for sure
<asac> gnomefreak: its in libxul.so
<asac> Festor: whats your question then? thats a java library
<Festor> I need this lib for package a app for Ubuntu
<Festor> People of #ubuntu-motu sent me here
<asac> Festor: is that a java app?
<Festor> ye
<Festor> yes
<Festor> frostwire
<Festor> and other java app called "ted"
<asac> i still dont get the problem here ... is that package not in intrepid?
<Festor> these apps have a precompiled lib called "libmozembed-linux-gtk2.so"
<asac> libjdic?
<asac> Festor: are they using swing or swt?
<asac> otherwise its most likely the swt mozilla embed library
<Festor> I dont know... :(
<gnomefreak> we cant view flash bugs that are private :(
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: i got reply from flashgot maintainer i will post it to mailing list unless you want it fowarded to you?
<gnomefreak> there is not svn or cvs of the flashgot source :(
<gnomefreak> source is in .xpi (not a fan of that)
<asac> thats ok
<asac> gnomefreak: only important thing is that he puts license.txt file in top-level .xpi dir
<gnomefreak> ill check when i get a minute most likely later today or tonight
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna start on gutsy backports for nss nsrp and ff3 final oh crap i have to backport xulrunner too
<gnomefreak> asac: any other package you can think of offhand
<asac> gnomefreak: read the changelogs of the previous xulrunner backports
<asac> they should list the most important things you have to do
<gnomefreak> asac: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: nss/nspr we dont need to backport. we can use in-source
<gnomefreak> hping i dont have to backport a full system
<asac> but you will see that in changelog i guess
<asac> jdong did it right back then
<gnomefreak> asok
<gnomefreak> asac: ok good
<asac> gnomefreak: try to build xulrunner in gutsy
<asac> maybe its just works
<gnomefreak> i wish he would have told me this like a week ago :(
<gnomefreak> now i have to rebuild all packages with ~hardy0~jjv because it seems ~8.04~jjv is higher than ~hardy1 (it shouldnt be since it has ~jjv at the end
<asac> gnomefreak: huh?
<asac> what does ~jjv stand for?
<gnomefreak> asac: i used ~8.04~jjv and was told backported packages will have ~hardy1
<gnomefreak> asac: my name
<gnomefreak> so i have to redo all of them
<asac> ah
 * gnomefreak thinking of using ~hardy0 
<asac> well .. so they say that -backports have ~hardy whily -proposed have ~8.04?
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess
<asac> is hardy higher than 8.04?
<gnomefreak> i thought 8.04 was always the backported and proposed
<gnomefreak> asac: no ~8.04 is higher im told
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions "9" "ge" "8" && echo yes.
<gnomefreak> directhex > directhex@mortos:~$ dpkg --compare-versions  1.0-1~8.04~jjv gt 1.0-1~hardy1 || echo "the jjv one  is higher"
<gnomefreak> 06:07 <       directhex > the jjv one is higher
<asac> so 9 is greater or equal 8
<asac> (makes sense)
<asac> dpkg --compare-versions "hardy" "ge" "8.04" && echo yes.
<asac> so hardy is greater or equal 8.04
<asac> so => works well
<asac> use ~hardy
<gnomefreak> than wtf
<gnomefreak> if ~hardy is >= why cant i use ~8.04
<gnomefreak> because of the =?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you use || you negate the test ;)
<asac> replace || by && and it should be silent
<asac> in your test 9 will be less than 8
<asac> (i think)
<Nafallo> which was pointed out at the time, I might add :-)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: not to me until today
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: I saw the text you quoted. wgrant said to use && instead of || directly after.
<Nafallo> anyway. not an issue now that've seen the truth
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: yes that i saw
<jtv> asac: hi there!  Could you have a look at a sample XPI file for me one of these days and see if there are any problems beyond the ones we discussed?
<jtv> asac: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~jtv/test-ff.xpi
<asac> jtv: beyond we discussed: missing non .dtd/.properties files?
<jtv> asac: we discussed that :-P
<gnomefreak> oh son of a bitch
<jtv> asac: and you gave me a much better idea of how to deal with them.
<gnomefreak> ill be back :(
<asac> jtv: cant you put that somewhere without restrictions?
<asac> jtv: :)
<asac> now i have to tweak wget on command line ;/
<jtv> asac: look at launchpad-translations-tools on LP for working examples of saving your credentials on the command line.  :-)
<asac> i think i got it
<asac> jtv: why the hell is that many megabytes large?
<jtv> asac: because, just to stress the code to its limit, I exported the full Firefox translations as a single file.
<jtv> asac: not asking you to go through everything, but I wanted maximum change to expose any problems.
<asac> jtv: did you test that thing?
<jtv> asac: Didn't expect it to work in production yet, because of those other files that aren't in there yet.
<asac> jtv: they are of no use for ffox 3
<asac> so it should work
<asac> i found out that the current ones are left overs from ffox 2 and are not used anymore
<jtv> asac: for a moment there, I parsed that very differently.  :-)
<asac> (which doesnt mean that we dont need them)
<asac> (for proper xpi export)
<jtv> asac: well, if this is "good enough for now," then I would much prefer to take this one step forward and fix up the rest later.
<asac> the chrome.manifest looks quite complete
<asac> 1. please dont include en-US
<asac> or if its a UI thing make it obvious that its usually something not wanted
<jtv> asac: the manifest only contains the locale lines...  Didn't know what to do about the other ones.
<asac> jtv: you need locale lines yes.
<asac> jtv: did you include the "include lines" in the .dtd?
<jtv> asac: I've also seen "override" lines IIRC
<asac> e.g. there are a few entity refs we parse
<jtv> asac: no, that was one of the problems I mentioned yesterday.  That'll take a whole extra layer of work.
<asac> jtv: i have to think a bit about the override lines. usually those are shipped in the application/extension chrome.manifest and are locale independent
<asac> jtv: without those includes it wont work
<asac> thats essential
<asac> jtv: did you think about the way to handle those i proposed once?
<asac> like just managing those as "normal" entities with a special meaning?
<asac> in that way you would be able to preserve the order easily - which would even be more than my po2xpi processor currently can do
<Jazzva> asac, is this good for -unpack? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25899/
<jtv> asac: I did consider it, but it means changing the schema.  Still considering that, but it could be pretty far-reaching, so for now I'm thinking to parse the template and just copy its include tags into the translation on export.
<asac> jtv: how do you preserve the order?
<asac> which is important
<Jazzva> asac, similar is for -pack. just to find out how to lose the storing of the whole path in zip. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25900/
<asac> Jazzva: looks reasonable
<Jazzva> (the zip in for loop in -pack is wrong)
<asac> i am not sure if nested .jar files are a real use case ;)
<asac> i doubt it is ;)
<Jazzva> yep.
<asac> now looking at -pack
<Jazzva> and I suppose most of them use a-zA-Z0-9 and dot in their names :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think you have to cd into the directory you want to zip in pack or does it provide something similar than -d ?
<Jazzva> -d deletes files from zip here. similar to -d of what command?
<asac> unzip
<jtv> asac: sorry for the delay, dealing with other users.  :)
<Jazzva> it provides -j, that doesn't store relative path. but that strips every path information, so it reports duplicated files and stuff...
<jtv> asac: internally we keep all translation strings in the order in which they're found in the template.
<jtv> asac: so on export, I can parse the template and remember that e.g. "there's a message #151.5" (so to speak).
<Jazzva> asac, anyway, I'll find how to remove the first part of the path. :)
<asac> jtv: ok. so you can remember not-translatable messages
<asac> that would work
<jtv> asac: not really "remember": they're not going into the database.  But if I'm going to have to dissect the template during export anyway, might as well add this.
<asac> Jazzva: i usually do: sh -c "cd $ABS_XPI_DIR; zip -r $ABS_XPI_PATH ."
<asac> Jazzva: for that i have to get absolute paths though, but thats as simple as:
<Jazzva> $(pwd)$REL_PATH?
<asac> abspath=`cd $relpath; pwd`
<jtv> asac: I'll have a kind of "pluggable XPI traversal," with one being all the things we do for an import, and another doing "if it's a DTD, check for includes; if it's a properties file, ignore it; otherwise, copy it."
<asac> jtv: so you use the .dtd during export?
<asac> or is that during import as well?
<jtv> asac: during import we parse it for entities but ignore the includes.  During export we'll add them again but ignore the entities.
<jtv> asac: come to think of it, the one big advantage to exporting multiple languages in a single XPI file is that I won't have to repeat that for every language...
<asac> for me that sounds complicated ;). having hidden entities that are treated special sound simpler for the unknowing outsider :)
<asac> so dont take my comments serious
<jtv> asac: it's simpler, but the change is more fundamental.  We'd be introducing a new kind of translation message record that isn't a translation.
<jtv> asac: Which can be useful for other things as well, but we'd have to make sure all code knows about it.
<jtv> asac: another question... is there anything I should be doing with "override" lines in the manifest?  IIRC that's the only other kind of line I've seen besides locale lines.
<jtv> asac: also, please let me know if these exports are (for now!) something you can work with.  If they are, then I can land it a few weeks from now and we can do incremental improvement from there.
<jtv> asac: in fact, the XPIPO option won't go away, so even if it's not quite good enough yet, it may be worth landing in an incomplete form.
<asac> jtv: if en-US is included in the export the override lines are probably required
<asac> otherwise they should be skipped
<asac> jtv: i cannot work with them if the entity includes are missing
<AnAnt__> Hello, may I know when will xulrunner-dev be done ?
<asac> AnAnt__: why? for now you can just use xulrunner-1.9-dev
<AnAnt__> there is at least one package in Debian that build-depends on xulrunner-dev
<AnAnt__> that's swt-gtk
<asac> AnAnt__: there are plenty
<asac> you can change build-depends for now ;)
<asac> otherwise the next intrepid upload will include it
<AnAnt__> asac: well, why not do a Provides: xulrunner-dev in xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> its already committed to .head bzr branch
<asac> i doubt it works well
<asac> empty package that depends on 1.9 is the way we are going now
<jtv> asac: now that you mention it, right now, the en-US that's included in a full "all languages" export is generated.  It's not a copy of the original.  So even that doesn't have the includes.
<jtv> asac: oh, you were talking about the overrides, not the includes.  Sorry.
<asac> i didnt assume that it has them ;)
<Jazzva> asac, it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/25904/
<AnAnt__> asac: when is next intrepid upload ?
<Jazzva> I also silented the outputs of zip and unzip, so it doesn't overfill the screen, and put some informal messages for the user
<Jazzva> and the output of pushd and popd
<Jazzva> the only point of $JAR_FILE is to output it to the user. It's relative path, so it's shorter than absolute, and it from the output it looks like the script is doing all from one directory.
<Jazzva> (well, almost)
<asac> Jazzva: ok. will look at it in 20 min
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25907/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/25908/ , in case you want to test it :)
<Jazzva> (these are with the silented outputs)
<gnomefreak> anyone opeing text docs without an extension(example without .txt or .doc) just a plain named file and got a header error as if text editor isnt being used to open it but open with text editor works (this is intrepid btw)
<gnomefreak> i cant for the life of me figure out what is trying to open it
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, regarding mail from flashgot maintainer. I can update the table, if it's needed. I don't see the need for fwding e-mail :).
<AnAnt__> when is next intrepid upload for xulrunner ?
<asac> Jazzva: looks good. maybe match jar! in the -pack scripts for
<asac> not just !$ ;)
<asac> AnAnt__: there exists no schedule. usually upstream releases dates which are always followed by an upload
<AnAnt__> ah, ok
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: he says source is in .xpi but i will look at it this week. i would like to get most of my backporting done today all flash and PA stuff and maybe start on ff3 and friends
<Jazzva> asac, you mean in find?
<asac> Jazzva: yes and maybe in sed too ;)
<asac> to improve corner case handling ;)
<Jazzva> right :)
<asac> not really important though
<XioNoX> hi
<asac> hi XioNoX
<gnomefreak> im still abit on edge with flashgot due to what i read lastnight and posted here, updates within a week and other things that make it hard to maintain in a stable release.
<Jazzva> well, then I'll match with *jar! in find, instead of *!*. nested jars are not usual :)
<gnomefreak>  but ill leave that up to you to decide since your the expert on extensions and im apparently the expert on backporting :/
<XioNoX> asac I'm startigg to work on the FirefoxSafeUpgrades
<Jazzva> asac, can I push that to mt branch then :)?
<asac> Jazzva: you can use find . -type d -name \*.jar\! i guess
<asac> no need for * at the end
<gnomefreak> im getting ready to leave for dr. but would like to know if the firefox upgrade and thunderbird upgrade pages are ours to update and if you run across them before i do the links would be great.
<Jazzva> asac, done. It still works :)
<XioNoX> and i'll need some help
<asac> XioNoX: what info do you need?
<XioNoX> I don't know exactly
<asac> XioNoX: i think we have a few options here. we should probably start adding a button that allows you to restart firefox
<XioNoX> now, im trying to use the yellow bar
<asac> then we make that button hidden by default and show it only when we detected that a restart is required
<asac> XioNoX: thats good too
<asac> notification box i guess
<XioNoX> the restart button works
<XioNoX> but i can't make the notificationbox happening
<asac> XioNoX: did you add that to ubufox?
<asac> XioNoX: ok
<XioNoX> asac, i'm making an extention
<asac> XioNoX: can you put that into ubufox directly?
<asac> XioNoX: ls -la /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> thats the file that you need to check for (consider to hard code it for now)
<XioNoX> $ ls -la /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<XioNoX> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 456 2008-06-11 07:45 /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> if that file is newer than the current firefox process life-time, then we need to restart
<XioNoX> if many people use firefox, they all will show this message ?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get my post about the preference>advanced>update not being greyed out?
<gnomefreak> kind of important IMO
<asac> XioNoX: yes
<asac> XioNoX: we should test the "last-modified" time of ls -dl ProfD
<asac> err
<asac> of ProfD
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac, just few more questions. Is it ok if I push med-xpi-* to the branch, and add them to mozilla-devscripts.install to install them to /usr/bin?
<asac> if that is newer than the restart-required file, then we should ask to restart
<Jazzva> And do I need to add GPL notice to them?
<asac> gnomefreak: for me Firefox is greyes out (though checked- which is a visualization bug i guess)
<XioNoX> asac, You prefere that I code everything directly in ubunfox, or i put this function in a spare extention and fusion them later ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes please
<asac> that eases the pain of merging later
<gnomefreak> asac: its not greyed out here
<asac> XioNoX: we have a bzr branch ... just base your work on that
<XioNoX> asac, ok
<asac> and you can commit to your own branch
<XioNoX> I've vever used bzr
<gnomefreak> atleast wasnt with fta's build i dowgraded today to official release for other reasons but didnt check
<asac> XioNoX: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<asac> its easy
<asac> XioNoX: you most likely just need: bzr branch URL, bzr commit, bzr push :)
<asac> maybe bzr revert
<asac> and bzr uncommit
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: so get the branch like bzr branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main ubufox.main
<asac> and build a xpi inside ubufox.main by running build.sh
<asac> sh build.sh ;)
<asac> then you get a .xpi
<asac> the directory structure should be self explaining
<gnomefreak> asac: official build in intrepid its greyed out i wonder if it is in hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: its greyed out here too
<gnomefreak> can someone check hardys build of ff3 in preferneces>advanced>updates to see if the first option is greyed out
<asac> post a screenshot please
<asac> gnomefreak: for me its greyed out (though checked)
<gnomefreak> asac: i have it greyed out in official build but not ftas build
<asac> and Help -> Check for updates ... is disabled too
<asac> gnomefreak: might be
<gnomefreak> here as well
<XioNoX> asac, i'll try but I can't make an xpi each time I need to test it
<asac> XioNoX: youll figure
<asac> install it that way on first time
<asac> then edit in .mozilla or something
<XioNoX> and it will not be in conflict with the existing ubufox ?
<asac> XioNoX: no. the profile one will be preferred
<asac> so the system one is just hidden
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> you can also uninstall it by apt-get remove ubufox
<XioNoX> thanks
<asac> +cp
<asac> np
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later i will look at my logs for the bug number when i get home
<gnomefreak> so i can ask what build they are using
<asac> XioNoX: when you committed your changes push like bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~$YOURLPID/ubufox/main
<asac> i can review and give you updates ;)
<gnomefreak> later guys
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> gnomefreak, bye
<asac> gnomefreak: cu later ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: good luck
<Jazzva> asac, tested the installation, and it works. Ok to push?
<Jazzva> Should I just push the files, or also to add changelog entries?
<asac> Jazzva: new features should be documented in README
<asac> and changelog
<asac> Jazzva: take care that they get properly installed in the package as well
<Jazzva> ok, I'm thinking about one more thing...
<Jazzva> med-xpi-unpack will exit if output dir already exists. med-xpi-pack will exit if dest xpi file already exists. Do we want this behaviour, or maybe to just overwrite outdir/dest xpi?
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. not sure
<asac> i would probably not exit if the dir exists
<asac> but exit if file exist
<Jazzva> so, to remove output directory first if exists for -unpack
<asac> Jazzva: ah for unpack
<asac> well. lets just exit ;)
<Jazzva> ok, so to summary
<Jazzva> for -unpack it exits if xpi file doesn't exist, or if output dir exists
<Jazzva> for -pack it exits if input dir doesn't exist, or if output xpi file exists
<asac> Jazzva: ack.
<Jazzva> good :)
<Jazzva> i'll push the changes to mozilla-devscripts branch, just to document the changes :)
<asac> sure
<XioNoX> asac, it is in good progress, just an issue with the gBrowser.getNotificationBox(browser);...     ...it don't want my gBrowser :s
<XioNoX> gBrowser is not defined
<asac> XioNoX: how do you do it? overlay?
<XioNoX> for the moment I've made a toolbar with buttons
<XioNoX> to test it
<XioNoX> the date check works perfectly
<XioNoX> the restart function too
<XioNoX> it remain the notification bar, the autorun, and the check periodically
<XioNoX> notification bar have just a kind of bug
<asac> XioNoX: ok check periodically probably shoud be done by setTimeout
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> autorun? not sure what that means. my approach would introduce an overlay that then gets loaded when browser is loaded; at that time i would schedule setTimeout
<XioNoX> yes, i've call autorun the fact that it run with the brother
<XioNoX> browser
<XioNoX> I can send you a part of the code if you want
<Jazzva> asac, what version to use? 0.09.1? Current is 0.09
<asac> Jazzva: make a commit with a new changelog entry 0.10 and UNRELEASED before you commit
<asac> e.g. "* open tree for 0.10 development"
<asac> ;)
<asac> then commit the rest and accompany each commit with a changelog entry
<Jazzva> right.
<asac> Jazzva: when done we should integrate that in xpi.mk
<asac> as default build cmd imo
<Jazzva> so, if we unpack jar to blabla.jar!, then chrome.manifest will know to look in it
<Jazzva> and we don't need to pack it again in rules
<Jazzva> right? :)
<Jazzva> (provided that blabla.jar!/ is what is used in chrome.manifest)
<asac> Jazzva: no. we have to pack it in rules
<asac> thats the idea
<asac> (in rules == default in xpi.mk)
<Jazzva> would be easier this way :)
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> cool, my first push to mozillateam branch done :)
<asac> Jazzva: good timing ;) ... fta wont be back for some time ;)
<Jazzva> meaning? :unsure:
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> we won't mess the branch with pushes at the same time?
<asac> i am happy with that change (without looking) ... fta might have other ideas, but well. thats how it works when maintaing things in temas
<asac> :)
<asac> so dont bother
<Jazzva> I guess his script would be shorter and use much cooler regexes :)
<Jazzva> anyway, it's open to changes ;)
<asac> Jazzva: more explicit scripting is often better
<asac> even if it introduces some redundancy in code (which isnt the case here)
<Jazzva> mhm...ok
<Jazzva> so, for xpi.mk...
<Jazzva> maintainer unpacks the xpi with med-xpi-unpack
<asac> fine
<Jazzva> and in rules it doesn't call anything, because in xpi.mk med-xpi-pack is called
<asac> Jazzva: yep
<Jazzva> s/it/he\/she/
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think the default BUILD_CMD should just be set to med-xpi-pack
<asac> in xpi.mk
<Jazzva> it can't, we need to pass something to med-xpi-pack.
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> that would be MOZ_XPI_NAME and ... input directory
<Jazzva> MOZ_XPI_FILE
<Jazzva> maybe we could suppose that the input directory has the same name like xpi file.
<asac> med-xpi-pack $(MOZ_XPI_FILE) $(DEB_SRCDIR)
<asac> maybe that?
<Jazzva> could work :)
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> Jazzva: the xpi name doesnt matter as the top level dir is the xpi name
<asac> e.g. flashblock-1.10/install.rdf and flashblock-1.10/debian ...
<Jazzva> now I think I already have a bug in med-xpi-pack :)... lemme see
<Jazzva> yep. The xpi doesn't contain the directory to which we should unpack, but I pack it with the input directory
<Jazzva> fixed, I think
<Jazzva> just some more thinking...
<Jazzva> we have xpi in our build/ dir, and unpack it to build/out/
<Jazzva> then we run debuild from there, which call rules, which call med-xpi-pack from build/out/. it will put the packed xpi to build/out/ too... is that good?
<asac> why build at all?
<asac> the default xpi.mk assumes that the result .xpi is in top-level directory
<Jazzva> right, that's where we need to have resulting xpi file.
<Jazzva> (that's build/out/ in this example...)
<asac> Jazzva: ok, my complete procedure would be like:
<asac> bzr branch URL.upstream upstream-tree
<asac> wget http://latest.xpi
<asac> med-xpi-unpack latest.xpi upstream-tree/
<asac> then to pack id just want to use:
<asac> cd upstream-tree; med-xpi-pack myxpi.xpi .
<Jazzva> right, that's what I said... or thought.
<armin76> why not bumb!
<Jazzva> lol
<asac> armin76: what?
<armin76> lol
<asac> armin76: you always miss the object in your sentence
<armin76> okay
<armin76> bumb asac
<asac> and who?
<asac> that either misses the object or subject :)
<asac> armin76: why dont you bumb asac ;)
<asac> Jazzva: ok. then all fine i guess
<armin76> bah, always complaining :P
<Jazzva> just to test if med-xpi-pack will work correctly :)
<asac> Jazzva: actually: cd upstream-tree; rm -rf *; med-xpi-unpack /path/to/new.xpi .
<asac> bzr commit -m "* new upstream thingy 12345"
<Jazzva> asac, do we need manpage for med-xpi-*? lintian complains...
<vadi2> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20080707#statistics, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/241132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241132 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 Final doesn't report 'ubuntu' in user agent" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> Jazzva: not now ;)
<Jazzva> good :)
<asac> Jazzva: maybe --help ?
<asac> with some basic infos?
<Jazzva> lintian complains even more :)
<Jazzva> W: mozilla-devscripts: copyright-without-copyright-notice
<armin76> Jazzva: bumb asac
<asac> e.g. a usage() function which is pritnting
<asac> printed when wrong arguments or --help :)
<Jazzva> armin76, is there a new version of asac :P?
<asac> i wish there was a new version ;)
<Jazzva> asac, it already prints some basic info for that.. though, not for -h/--help
<asac> maybe that one could do a marathon ;)
<Jazzva> and lintian is stupid...
<asac> Jazzva: ok. clean way is to implement usage() {
<asac> echo info
<asac> exit 1
<asac> }
<asac> or something
<asac> Jazzva: i wouldnt be too bothered by warnings
<asac> errors are sometimes important though
<Jazzva> no, actually... lintian is smart. copyright holders should be listed at Copyright: line...
<Jazzva> asac, well, there's something wrong with "med-xpi-unpack /path/to/xpi.xpi ." ;). It won't overwrite the contents of the output dir, and will exit if it already exists
<Jazzva> but, I think we can use "med-xpi-unpack lala.xpi output"
<asac> Jazzva: you have to force overwrite in unzip
<asac> Jazzva:  unzip -o ...
<Jazzva> asac, it's not that. It's the check at the beginning of the med-xpi-unpack. If the dir exists, it will exit. we agreed on that ;). But I can change it...
<asac> k
 * asac sports bbl
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> i can`t compile seamonkey I downloaded from mozilla/seamonkey site
<nikolam> I need it to compile it so that i can make one extension for seamonkey I need
<nikolam> this is output from compiling, together with .mozconfig :
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25974/
<nikolam> this is precedure I used to compile seamonkey and enigmail extension for it:
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975/
<Volans> nikolam: why you can use the builded tar.gz from mozilla site?
<Volans> s/can/can't/
<nikolam> I want to make 64-bit enigmail extension for seamonkey
<nikolam> there is no 64-bit enigmail seamonkey extension available
<Volans> ah ok... so I think I can't help you... maybe someone more expert ;)
<nikolam> so i need to compile seamonkey
<nikolam> to make that *.xpi
<gnomefreak> why not use our maintained source and change as needed since you know it builds already
<gnomefreak> that way its easier to chace problems
<nikolam> I used to trz that before with no success .
<nikolam> But now I am trzing just that again
<nikolam> I upacked mantained source and applied patch with dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<nikolam> renamed dir to mozilla
<nikolam> and run procedure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25975/
<nikolam> It is compiling again. Cross fingers for me :)
<nikolam> I am using 1,1,9 since mantained 1,1,10 seamonkey is not available yet.
<nikolam> damn ERROR again
<nikolam> even with Source from Ubuntu aargh
<nikolam> pangocairo again aaah
<nikolam> ERROR compiling seamonkey From Ubuntu-provided AND mantained source:
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25980/
<nikolam> Now I am trying to compile with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<nikolam> and i don`t know if enigmail will want to compile after making *.deb`s
 * Volans go to dinner see you later
<asac> nikolam: still there?
<nikolam> aham
<nikolam> asac yes
<asac> nikolam: we should build the enigmail extension from the enigmail source package ;)
<nikolam> That is what I am trying to do :)
<asac> nikolam: i am talking about the ubuntu/debian package
<asac> nikolam: for that you dont need seamonkey
<nikolam> aha. But there is NO enigmail source package for seamonkey. Only for Thunderbird.
<nikolam> At least no in repo
<nikolam> I suppose
<nikolam> I use 64-bit repo and sm
<asac> nikolam: right. the idea is to use that source package
<asac> nikolam: it provided both in the past; we should get back to that
<nikolam> Source package for Thunderbird cannot be used for seamonkey
<asac> i think there are even still leftovers from that are
<asac> nikolam: we dont use any source
<asac> nikolam: we use thunderbird-dev/icedove-dev
<nikolam> There is source for enigmail intended for seamonkey on main site
<nikolam> ah.
<nikolam> I am lost again.
<asac> let me check
 * asac didnt really latest enigmail developments
<nikolam> ah, I shoul install those packages then
<asac> nikolam: if you look at the link you'll see that its the same source ;)
<asac> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/download/source/enigmail-0.95.6.tar.gz
<asac> seamonkey 1.1 and tbird 2
<nikolam> hmm :) Nice
<nikolam> wow
<nikolam> sooooo
<nikolam> Maybe I could rename enigmail package for Thunderbird and compile it for Seamonkey? Hm I don`t know how to do that
<asac> nikolam: thats nonsense ;)
<nikolam> Thank you
<nikolam> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> the idea is to buld the thunderbird bits and then either build the seamonkey bits or just rearrange the tbird bits so they work with seamonkey
<nikolam> So when I compile enigmail I should see how to make it "usable" for seamonkey, right.
<nikolam> Uh
<asac> nikolam: a good start would be to update enigmail package to latest sources from upstream ;)
<asac> we are somewhat still stuck with 0.95
<Jazzva> asac, I don't know about enigmail a lot, but couldn't we just put it in /usr/share/enigmail, and then make symlinks from /usr/lib/{thunderbird,seamonkey}/extensions/\{....\} to there?
<nikolam> No wonder I got this response few months ago: http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=291
<nikolam> Ahaaa hmm
<asac> Jazzva: the whole painful thing about seamonkey is that it doesnt have the toolkit extension manager
<nikolam> I have one brand-new Virtual machine with updated Xubuntu 64-bit 8.04.1 for testing
<asac> so extensions are technically done in a different fashion
<nikolam> eh, that`s it.
 * Jazzva googles "toolkit extensions manager"
<asac> thus we have to arrange the bit differently and take care that the chrome registration is done properly
<nikolam> Eh that`s the trouble.
<Jazzva> I see...
<asac> not sure if it makes sense to document these old rotten procedures
<asac> let me check something
<nikolam> hm, should I post a bug about ubdating enigmail to 0.95.6 or something. I don`t know. It`s waz over my skills. I tried to compile Sm and then make *.xpi directly but with no luck.
<asac> nikolam: ok. in enigmail package there is still debian/rules.mailnews ;)
<asac> nikolam: in debian/rules that is commented out
<asac> maybe enabling it is a good start ;)
<nikolam> aah
<nikolam> I have no clue abou development process. I managed to compile my *.deb `s for newer source that is ubout so far
<asac> ok
<nikolam> I think that If I could compile original source taken from mozilla site, that I could make that enigmail *.xpi and that will be it.
<nikolam> But without using ubuntu source, i can`t even compile Seamonkey
<nikolam> on Ubunut
<asac> nikolam: yeah. thats likely. you probably miss a patch
<asac> take that from seamonkey sources ;)
<asac> and use  similar configure options
<Jazzva> asac, I'm gonna do some more pushes to mozilla-devscripts branch... Improved med-xpi-pack and doc... In case you planned to use it :)
<stek79_> Hi asac! Can we talk about the Firefox 3 gmail slowness bug?
<stek79_> I made some measurements, I'm willing to track this down If I can help
<asac> stek79_: yes. i thought it was fixed by gmail to some degree
<stek79_> Hi! Too bad the problem is thill there
<stek79_> bug # 217580
<asac> bug 217580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217580 in xulrunner-1.9 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217580
<stek79_> If you take a look at my last posts, I made some measuerements with top and oprofile
<stek79_> I have hardy up-to-date and I can say (as others) that the problem is still there...
<stek79_> the scrolling is slow and the CPU goes to 100%, as you can see from the top log I attached
<stek79_> about 50% of CPU spent in FF3, the other 50% in Xorg
<asac> stek79_: have you looked at the upstream bug?
<asac> and the bug that that depends on?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422330
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422330 in Layout "Slow scrolling performance with dotted or dashed borders" [Normal,New]
<stek79_> which one? It seems that there are some open bug about scrolling
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=424423
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 424423 in Layout "Border rendering is slow" [Normal,New]
<asac> stek79_: the bug linked in the launchpad bug ;)
<asac> we have already connected it with one of the upstream bugs
<stek79_> I've seen the one regarding dotted and dashed borders, but I don't think it is gmail case
<stek79_> ok thanks, I missed that
<asac> stek79_: so to summarize: its a border painting issue
<stek79_> where can I see the linked upstream bug?
<asac> which is slow due to cairo
<asac> stek79_: in th elaunchpad bug
<asac> right on top
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/217580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217580 in xulrunner-1.9 "Slow performance with Gmail" [Medium,Fix committed]
<stek79_> ok I take a look
<asac> XulRunner
<asac> stek79_: i pasted the upstream bugs above
<asac> stek79_: try the patch from the second one
<stek79_> thanks!
<stek79_> ok, sorry where can I find a patch?
<stek79_> ok I've seen it.
<stek79_> Assuming that this actually fixes the problem, is there a chance to see this patch included in ubuntu firefox3?
<Jazzva> asac, how does this look like for default build cmd?
<Jazzva> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND ?= med-xpi-pack `pwd` $MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG.xpi
<Jazzva> added "rm -f `pwd`/*.xpi" before med-xpi-pack, just to be sure we won't get error from med-xpi-pack
<stek79_> I took a look at the patch, it seems that it deals with drawing of rounded rectangles. But I ask: if it is a problem of FF3, why with windows xp there is NOT any slowness?
<Jazzva> asac, yay. xpi.mk works :)
<Jazzva> I mean, the part with the default build command.
<Jazzva> damn, it doesn't actually :)
<Jazzva> need to skip debian and temp-* dir in med-xpi-pack, if they exist
<Jazzva> asac, another question. We want med-xpi-pack to unpack jar files, after it produces xpi, in order to leave sources intact, right?
<Jazzva> ok, i'm gonna do it that way. I think it's ok
<asac> stek79_: its because the rendering is done completely different on linux
<asac> Jazzva: yes, filterout files that are not .xpi :)
<stek79_> ok, thanks. Last question: when this fix will be included in ubuntu?
<stek79_> (the mainstream patch)
<asac> stek79_: upstream will land it once its proven to work
<Jazzva> asac, done. Also did the unpacking of jar files, in order to get intact source. looks good :)
<asac> stek79_: most likely we will get it through security update ... unless upstream asks us to test for them
<asac> Jazzva: good. did you already add the xpi.mk rule?
<stek79_> ok, many thanks for your willingness, I sincerely admire your work.
<asac> no prob
<asac> welcome
<stek79_> a side question: I've opened a bug which seems to be not considered in launchpad
<stek79_> #243704
<Jazzva> asac, didn't push it yet
<asac> bug #243704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243704 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox3 does not remember application association" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243704
<stek79_> I don't know if it is something broken in my profile or that stuff... basically the application association does not work in my case
<stek79_> yes that one
<stek79_> every now and then FF keeps asking me which app it should use
<stek79_> anyone ever had this problem?
<stek79_> it was there since FF2 (in my case at least)
<Jazzva> asac, maybe we can remove last three lines from this paste, since now we're sure we have some build cmd
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015/
<Jazzva> and the first line is the one i added
<asac> stek79_: kde?
<stek79_> no, gnome
<asac> stek79_: firefox-gnome-support installed?
<stek79_> yes: ii  firefox-gnome- 3.0+nobinonly- meta package pointing to t
<stek79_> ii  firefox-gnome-support                        3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac> stek79_: i think there is a bug for which mike hommey has written a patch
<asac> about mailcap brokenness
<asac> that one should fix it
<asac> mozilla bug 440840
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 440840 in File Handling "mailcap handling may fail due to race conditions between thread waiting and system()" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=440840
<asac> mozilla bug 442629
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 442629 in File Handling "Ignore mailcap entries with needsterminal" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=442629
<asac> stek79_: look at those
<asac> i think 440840 is your bug
<asac> try that patch
<stek79_> guys, you're awesome!
<stek79_> a huge thanks
<stek79_> I'll look at those
<asac> stek79_: let me know of your findings
<Jazzva> asac, I think I'm done with changes to mozilla-devscripts. All changes are pushed to the branch.
<asac> Jazzva: great ... next todo is waiting :-D
<asac> Jazzva: have you tested the ./debian/rules clean
<Jazzva> We will have to update rules files in some extensions (the one I did for sure), when new mozilla-devscripts get uploaded to the archive
<asac> leaves a clean source tree?
<asac> Jazzva: what needs to be changed?
<asac> most likely the upstream branch etc.?
<Jazzva> mine rules file do what med-xpi-pack do... not sure how that and med-xpi-pack will cooperate ;)
<Jazzva> eg. pack the jar file, pack the xpi...
<asac> Jazzva: i think we have to fix rules when we switch to new upstream format
<Jazzva> and yeah, the upstream branch. it needs to have unpacked jar files in *.jar! dirs
<asac> Jazzva: i think only extensions that dont set a custom BUILD_CMD are affected?
<Jazzva> new upstream format? the one med-xpi-unpack produces?
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<Jazzva> asac, some of mine don't set that cmd...
<asac> i think almost no upstream branch has that format
<asac> so we have to do that for everything
<asac> xpi based
<asac> Jazzva: right. so those need to be fixed now
<asac> maybe just by setting an empty BUILD_CMD?
<Jazzva> that could do for now.
<asac> then we have to migrate all xpi based extensions to new upstream format and drop the BUILD_CMD used
<Jazzva> asac, we don't need to drop it, if the rules use build cmd provided by the upstream (sh build.sh)
<Jazzva> hmm... it doesn't leave clean sources. there's a xpi file in t-l directory...
<Jazzva> can I just add "rm -f *.xpi to xpi-clean target in xpi.mk?
<Jazzva> or to clean target?
<asac> Jazzva: hmm.
<asac> the .xpi file should already be automatically removed
<asac> in toplevel dir
<Jazzva> if no build command is provided, yes, in clean target...
<Jazzva> At least, that's what was done in xpi.mk
<Jazzva> and I removed that part in the last (or commit before the last), since we have default build command
<asac> Jazzva: you sure it only removed the .xpi if there was no build command?
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26015/
<Jazzva> asac, there are the last three lines
<Jazzva> right, if build cmd is provided
<asac> see ;)
<Jazzva> my mistake in reading ifneq as ifeq... will fix that
<asac> Jazzva: backout the last patch and do it proper ;)
<asac> backout is usually done by reverse applying
<Jazzva> right
<Jazzva> hmm...
<asac> do we really need to remove .xpi in BUILD_COMMAND?
<Jazzva> but, now we don't need the ifneq test. there is always a build_cmd
<Jazzva> no, if we do it in clean :)...
<asac> Jazzva: well. it might have been explicitly unset
<Jazzva> ahaa...
<asac> Jazzva: ok.
<asac> Jazzva: for instance your packaging could define it as empty
<Jazzva> right.
<asac> not sure if it works with ?= though
<asac> but i think it should
<asac> Jazzva: i think `pwd` should be $(DEB_SRCDIR) or if that is not set $(CURDIR)
<asac> assuming that -pack  can deal with relative paths
<Jazzva> I think it can. It only uses indir in push $INDIR...
<Jazzva> and pushd can take relative paths
<Jazzva> testing with $(CURDIR)
<Jazzva> yay. works and ./debian/rules clean leaves clean source :)
<asac> great
<stek79_> asac, how can I test the mozilla patches? I have to build a new FF3 I think...
<Jazzva> ok, these changes are pushed :)
<asac> stek79_: no, xulrunner-1.9
<asac> (most likely the patches are xulrunner patches)
<Jazzva> nope, still not pushed:)
<asac> stek79_: you install bzr-builddeb and then get the bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head
<stek79_> is there some tutorial about rebuilding it?
<asac> and in xulrunner-1.9.head you run
<asac> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge
<stek79_> ok, I have to learn bazar :)
<stek79_> never used it :(
<Jazzva> done... now to make usage() functions for med-xpi-* and to use them :)
<asac_> sorry reconnect
<asac_> stevel:
<asac_> hmm
<stevel> asac_: hrm?
<asac_> stevel: sorry. wrong auto complete ;)
<asac_> stek is gone ;)
 * stevel points at stek79_ 
<Volans> asac_ sorry for the OT question... if I have a question about python on Ubuntu where is the right place to ask?
<asac_> stek79_: last seen:
<asac_> 23:04 < stek79_> never used it :(
<asac_> Volans: depends in which direction the question is going
<stek79_>  ok, I have to learn bazar :)
<stek79_>  never used it :(
<Volans> module loading that work in gutsy and not in hardy due to a change of the path of the module (xml.dom module)
<asac_> Volans: is that a main package?
<Volans> is in the python-xml package let me check
<asac_> and whats the problem?
<Volans> universe
<Volans> I have a script that works well in gutsy but in hardy crash with a error loading module
<Volans> while the module is installed as I know, the packages are the same
<Volans> but in a different path
<Volans> changed from /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/_xmlplus/dom/.... in gutsy to  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/oldxml/_xmlplus/dom/... in hardy
<asac> Volans: yes, then we upgraded to a new version which probably doesnt have that module anymore
<Volans> the error is in the xml.dom ext module in particular, but I can't exclude that other module loaded after going to do the same
<Jazzva> usage done :)
<asac> Volans: do you have a simple testcase?
<Volans> from xml.dom import ext
<Volans> I think is enough ;)
<Volans> you can try in the interactive shell I think, with the python-xml package installed
<Volans> asac: have you tried if the import work on hardy?
<asac> Volans: yeah it fails
<Volans> and you think is a path problem or something more in-depth?
<Volans> I need only the PrettyPrinter function and the Printer.py file is already there
<asac> Volans: i think that ext is obsolete
<asac> Volans: maybe ask on #ubuntu-devel. not sure if thats the right forum though ;) ... if its still there but in a non-default folder you could add that path to PYTHONPATH in your install i think
<Volans> ok... and you know the "obvious" substitution for PrettyPrint? perhaps a lxml function
<asac> hmm ... anyone sees pidgin crashin wiht hardy-proposed?
<asac> Volans: no clue. i only use python when i bump into it ;)
<Volans> ok thanks a lot :)
<Jazzva> asac, pidgin crashes in group chat?
<asac> Jazzva: no it crashes on startup for me :(
<asac> so in short: i cannot start it anymore :(
<Jazzva> asac, sorry...
<asac> not even with clean profile ;)
<Volans> gdb?
<Volans> :)
<Jazzva> Don't know if I don't use that one...
<Jazzva> but it crashes in group chat for me
<asac> Jazzva: group chat?
<asac> irc?
<Volans> ah asac for the python proble I have found the bug 199014
<Jazzva> asac, no... more people in same msn chat room...
<asac> ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199014 in memaid-pyqt "python-xml removal: please drop/replace (build) dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199014
<asac> never used that
<Jazzva> good for you (seriously :))
<Volans> ubottu: are you sleeping?
<ubottu> Volans: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> Volans: look what other packages did to fix it ;)
<Volans> I have found the solution in the bug replies
<Volans> add: sys.path.append('/usr/lib/python%s/site-packages/oldxml' % sys.version[:3])
<Volans> before the first xml import
<Volans> and works
<asac> Volans: and what is the _new_ way?
<Volans> I heard that "lxml" is the best xml dom atm for python, but is an external module
<Volans> I have used xml.dom because except for that function is integrated in the standard python
<Volans> so more simple to use
<Volans> If you have 5 minutes I have a proposal I have already sent to the ubuntu-web list (the new Web Presence Team)
<asac> not sure if i can be of help there ;)
<Volans> no news2000 tell me to ask you ;)
<asac> what is it about?
<Volans> I can forward to you the mail I think is better and quickest
<Volans> sent!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-09
<saivann> asac : I just realised that my thunderbird-locales package for hardy-proposed and for intrepid have the same version number, is that a problem?
<saivann> asac : 230209
<saivann> asac : bug 230209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230209 in thunderbird-locales "upgrade thunderbird locales for 2.0.0.x and include new upstream translations" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230209
<asac> saivann: are they uploaded already?
<saivann> asac : no
<saivann> asac : Current hardy version is 1:2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1 and my version is 1:2.0.0.14+1-0ubuntu1. Intrepid does not have that package yet
<saivann> asac : Should I change the version number of hardy-proposed to 1:2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1.8.04.1 or something like that?
<asac> saivann: yes please
<asac> we only need hardy-proposed if intrepid hasnt changed yet
<saivann> asac : hardy-proposed now have correct version number, links in the bug report are still correct, and intrepid didn't change
<saivann> asac : The package still have no build issue and provide all locales without problem
<RAOF> Does anyone here know why gnash hasn't been merged from Debian since Gutsy?  If not, I'll just wait for asac to get back.
<asac> RAOF: we ave our own branch. update that
<asac> instead of doing the merge
<asac> in bzr
<asac> all is almost prepared so better wait till i return
<RAOF> Return from...?
<RAOF> Are you at guadec or somesuch?
<asac> RAOF: return from travel ;)
<RAOF> Right.  So there's nothing useful for me to do about this then.
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF: look at the gnash ppa
<RAOF> Does gnash _really_ take upwards of 2 hours to build?!
<asac_the_2nd> there is a more or less recent snapshot of 0.8.3~pre
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF: no. its not that much
<asac_the_2nd> but it takes a bit as its all bloody C++ code
<asac_the_2nd> not as long as 2 hours ;)
<asac_the_2nd> i'd say on a decent system like 10 minutes
<RAOF> My AMD64 3500+, with 1GB of ram, buildbox obviously isn't a decent system, then :)
<asac_the_2nd> that should be fine
<asac_the_2nd> maybe 15 minutes
<RAOF> It's taken over an hour so far :X
<asac_the_2nd> then you have a different problem
<RAOF> Mayhap.
<asac_the_2nd> maybe too many applications open
<asac_the_2nd> reconnect (old pidgin profile)
<RAOF> Anyway, the practical upshot is: don't merge gnash, and probably don't work on updating gnash, at least until you get back..  Have I got that correct?
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF, yeah
<RAOF> Ok.
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF, i tried to cooperate with debian maintainer at some point, but well ...
<RAOF> Aren't you one of the debian maintainers?
<RAOF> Or is that another asac?!
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF, no, i am still listed, but i dont touch that package anymore
<armin76> asac the bumber :D
<asac_the_2nd> armin76, how many bumbs are you doing in gentoo day-in-day-out?
<armin76> lol
<asac_the_2nd> RAOF, ok i am doing a test build for 0.8.3 final
<asac_the_2nd> pushed bzr branch
<asac_the_2nd> ~ubuntu-core-dev/gnash/ubuntu
<asac_the_3rd> RAOF, there? could you file a backport  bug for hardy and 0.8.3?
<asac_the_3rd> RAOF, and give me bug id ;)
<asac_the_3rd> hi XioNoX
<asac_the_3rd> how are things going?
<XioNoX> hi
<XioNoX> very well
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, cool
<asac_the_3rd> lifewise or also technical wise?
<XioNoX>  wise ?
<asac_the_3rd> nevermind
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, did you manage to auto start the notification thing?
<XioNoX> 2sec please
<XioNoX> I've just arrived at office
<asac_the_3rd> sure
<asac_the_3rd> take your time ;)
<XioNoX> so
<XioNoX> The notification bar works (exept the button), the restart function works, the last modif date check function works
<XioNoX> the callback:  restart() of the button didn't work
<asac_the_3rd> ok
<asac_the_3rd> but all is auto loaded when you run browser, right?
<XioNoX> and idem for the autostart/settimeout
<asac_the_3rd> how did you solve your gBrowser thing?
<XioNoX> the problem didn't come grom gbrowser, i've just set PRIORITY_WARNING_LOW for the priority, and i have to set notificationBox.PRIORITY_WARNING_LOW
<XioNoX> ...
<asac_the_3rd> oh ;)
<asac_the_3rd> fne
<asac_the_3rd> fine
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, do you need assistance on how to commit things to bzr?
<XioNoX> not yet
<asac_the_3rd> ok
<XioNoX> ho
<asac_the_3rd> splitting changes up in multiple commits would be fine... but if your changes are not really massive, one commit would be sufficient too
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, commit early and often ;)
<asac_the_3rd> hehe
<XioNoX> i've create 2 new files in the content folder (the xul & the js), and included the xul in the chrome.manifest
<asac_the_3rd> just kidding
<XioNoX> I don't know if I did well
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, just "bzr add" the 2 new files ... and commit all with a decent commit log
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, push it and I'd love to take a look
<XioNoX> but it didn't work well and it add a "test bar"
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, do you have a launchpad id?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, test bar?
<asac_the_3rd> what is a test bar?
<XioNoX> I've create a toolbar with 4 button to call/test each function that I've made
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, is that a "new" overlay?
<asac_the_3rd> if so i'd just commit that and remove the overlay definition from chrome.manifest in commit
<asac_the_3rd> doesnt hurt to have the testbar until we have have the feeling that this feature is becoming stable
<XioNoX> it start with : <overlay id="launch-bar" xmlns="http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul">
<XioNoX> so, yes, maybe
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, just comment it in chrome.manifest
<asac_the_3rd> and commit the test file in a separate commit
<asac_the_3rd> but its ok to have it i guess
<XioNoX> https://launchpad.net/~xionox
<asac_the_3rd> we can drop it later
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, ok so after bzr add FILES; bzr commit FILES1 do a
<asac_the_3rd> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/main
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, you need to add your sshkey to launchpad though
<asac_the_3rd> (the pubkey)
<XioNoX> OpenPGP keys:  	  6829EC39
<XioNoX> it is already in my launchpad accound
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, if you read carefully you will see that thats an openpgp key ;)
<asac_the_3rd> while i talked about _ssh_ ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac_the_3rd> you need it to push to bazaar.launchpad.net through bzr+ssh ;)
<XioNoX> done :)
<XioNoX> so, I moved to ubufox.main folder on my desktop
<XioNoX> what should i do now ?
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, did you commit your changes/new files?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac_the_3rd> (why did you move it to your desktop?)
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, then first bzr add NEWFILES
<asac_the_3rd> then bzr commit
<asac_the_3rd> and document what you did in which file
<asac_the_3rd> we have two formats options:
<asac_the_3rd> 1.
<asac_the_3rd>  * i did this to do that
<asac_the_3rd>     - update path/to/file
<asac_the_3rd>    - add path/to_newfile
<asac_the_3rd> or
<asac_the_3rd> 2.
<asac_the_3rd>  * path/to/file, path/to/newfile: i did this to do that and in turn i added new file x
<asac_the_3rd> would be cool if you could use such a commit message
<asac_the_3rd> (though in the end i dont care too much :))
<asac_the_3rd> ^^ thats about the commit message
<asac_the_3rd> XioNoX, once you committed your changes you can just push with the above command to launchpad
<asac_the_3rd> and let me know ;)
<asac_the_3rd> ok ... i am off for a bit ... network should come back
<armin76> too many asacs
<XioNoX> asac, done !
<XioNoX> asac, It work !
<XioNoX> I need just make it running full time and check periodically
<asac> cool
<asac> ill look once i have finished what i have been doing here ;)
<XioNoX> but I haven't uploaded the last version
<XioNoX> Should I do it ?
<asac> XioNoX: why not? ;)
<XioNoX> To not surchage the poor little server :D
<asac> XioNoX: launchpad likes new pushes ;)
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 96 :D
<asac> yay
<asac> XioNoX: your email appears to be wrong in bzr ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/main
<asac> XioNoX: in .bazaar/bazaar.conf
<XioNoX> ho yeah
<asac> i have:
<asac> [DEFAULT]
<asac> email = Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<asac> XioNoX: feel free to redo your commits if you want the proper credentials
<asac> XioNoX: look at what you did to revision 95 ;)
<asac> you somehow managed to get the comment line in the commit message ;)
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> what ?
<XioNoX> I  don't understand
<asac> XioNoX: look at the URL ;)
<asac> or bzr log
<XioNoX> ho yes
<XioNoX> -------------- This line and the following will be ignored ------------  ????
<XioNoX> this
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> yeag
<asac> yeah
<asac> you apparently changed something in that line
<asac> otherwise its auto-excluded
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> I've removed one or two --
<XioNoX> did I broke bzr :'( ?
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> hehe
<asac> XioNoX: ok. a comment upfront. UpdateRestart.* ... the other files all start with lower letter
<asac> you can use bzr mv to rename them
<asac> bzr mv content/UpdateRestart.xul content/updateRestart.xul
<asac> of course fixing in chrome.manifest et al would be required ;)
<XioNoX> can I edit file in one revision ?
<XioNoX> directly through firefox ?
<asac> XioNoX: no
<asac> XioNoX: you have to bzr mv, change chrome.manifest, commit and push :)
<armin76> bzr bumb? :D
<armin76> ah no, push :P
<asac> XioNoX: anyway. we should go through and clean up function names and such at the end too. so maybe do that later
<asac> XioNoX: so next thing is to make this work without the toolbar, right?
<XioNoX> done !
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> in the background, with a periodical check
<asac> XioNoX: yes. so the idea is to run "sometime" when the browser startsup (e.g. when the chrome is first loaded)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: try to search what options you have for that ;)
<asac> i know of a few, but maybe you get better ideas :-D
<XioNoX> i've already search
<XioNoX> but i don't realy have keyworks :)
<XioNoX> each doc i've read talk about something in the menu, statebar, toolbar, ...
<XioNoX> but nothing in "background"
<asac> XioNoX: on trick might be to just overlay an element somewhere and make it "hidden" :)
<asac> but there might be other optiosn
<asac> e.g. is the javascript file in the overlay always run?
<asac> you could then run the initial timeout just outside of the functions
<XioNoX> javascript outside the functions is'nt executed I think
<XioNoX> maybe the best is to start by the periodical check
<asac> XioNoX: the idea is to schedule the periodical check on startup
<XioNoX> why  ? First it start, then it check every 30seconds, mins...
<XioNoX> nop ?
<asac> XioNoX: ok. try this: create a overlay (just like the toolbar), but make it hidden="true"
<asac> then in the element body write javascript code that schedules the timeout
<XioNoX> ok,  but the timeout freeze firefox...
<asac> XioNoX: why?
<asac> it shouldnt
<asac> maybe your timeout is too small and thus consumes too much cycles
<asac> i think checking every 10 seconds should be good enough
<XioNoX> it happend the last time i've try it
<XioNoX> i'll check this
<XioNoX> can we put many overlay in on xul file ?
<asac> make one file per overlay
<XioNoX> ok
<gnomefreak> can someone please send me the dates and time for meetings my email is fudged up
<gnomefreak> ok email is working i think
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> oh well ill get it from mailing list archives i must have lost them when i reinstalled due to everything crashing. Ill be gone this morning for most of it anyway and should be here working on flash this afternoon depending on how bad the storms are and whne they get here. news says they will be severe
<XioNoX> perfect :)
<XioNoX> (almost)
<asac> XioNoX: so what did you do?
<XioNoX> window.addEventListener('load', periodically, false);
<XioNoX> and function periodically()
<XioNoX> {
<XioNoX> 	setInterval("checkmodif()", 10000);
<XioNoX> }
<XioNoX> in the .js file
<asac> XioNoX: so outside function?
<XioNoX> the xul is only used to call the js file
<asac> ok
<asac> XioNoX: one thing to remember. you should take care that you dont have multiple timeouts running
<asac> s/you dont have/you dont want to have/
<XioNoX> just setInterval() is used
<asac> so take extrac care that this doesnt happen
<XioNoX> it do just what I need
<XioNoX> last step, localisation ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i guess you'll figure?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> after that we have to clean up syntax, remove cruft and bogus comments and such :)
<asac> e.g. make the code look nicely :)
<asac> XioNoX: did you try if touching the notifier file triggers the restart notification?
<asac> ... and: does the restart notification disappear after restart (and on subsequent starts)?
<XioNoX> i've just move the arrow
<gnomefreak> ok sent a mail to  mailing list to make sure times and dates are good for everyone. If i haer back on them this morning while im gone ill set them up this afternoon for fridge
<XioNoX> I'll do deeper test
<gnomefreak> im gona for the morning
<gnomefreak> gone
<XioNoX> asac, I go to eat, thanks fo your help, and I'll try to figure out myself for the localisation
<asac> XioNoX: bon appetit
<XioNoX> asac : Done
<asac> XioNoX: no changes for 3 hours ;)
<asac> (in bzr branch)
<asac> did you push yet?
<XioNoX> i'm writing the changelog
<XioNoX> pushed
<XioNoX> tell me what you think about it
<asac> changelog? you mean commit message?
<asac> will look as soon as i have a working browser again
<XioNoX> ok thanks
<XioNoX> where do you work, to have so much time to be there ?
<asac> i work here ;)
<asac> at home
<XioNoX> what work do you do ?
<asac> this work ;) ... I am sponsored to work on the ubuntu distro team
<XioNoX> ho, nice
<asac> so now i can spend my sparetime as well as my business time on working cool things ;)
<asac> damn. this firefox thing still crashes ... maybe not because of jemalloc. strange thing
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: well. we have some issues with jemalloc in intrepid
<asac> starting firefox works, opening a new url through commmand line works too, but the process doesnt exit cleanly
<asac> instead it segfaults ;)
<XioNoX> :s
<asac> XioNoX: ok your thing breaks if the notifier file doesnt exist (most likely a not catched exception)
<XioNoX> ho
<XioNoX> and it can doesn't exist ?
<XioNoX> and what do you say by breaks ?
<asac> XioNoX: ok. it works. but the date check appears to be wrong
<asac> it always reappears
<XioNoX> ho ?
<XioNoX> what always reapers ?
<asac> the notification box
<XioNoX> ho
<XioNoX> yes
<XioNoX> I know
<asac> how comes?
<XioNoX> I've made the correction while i was writing the commit message
<XioNoX> just a > to change in a <
 * asac tests
<XioNoX> I commit it again ?
<asac> why not? :)
<asac> XioNoX: please also observe the Error Console if the notification file doesnt exist at all
<asac> you should properly deal with that exception so it doesnt appear there anymore
<asac> otherwise works fine for now
<asac> well done
<XioNoX> cool :)
<asac> XioNoX: next simple task would be to improve the UI of the plugin finder wizard
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> (i think that code cleanup should be done once you have a bit more experience)
<asac> so we can do a cleanup round after working through the simple tasks ;)
<asac> XioNoX: at best start a new branch based on my ubufox branch for this task
<XioNoX> wait wait
<asac> wait wait?
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> for the error message first
<asac> yep
<Volans> asac: perhaps have you read my email of this night?
<XioNoX> asac: i don't see how to remove it, nothing about I/O to check if a file is aviable
<Jazzva> XioNoX, if I remember correctly, there should be a fileExists() or similar method...
<asac> XioNoX: you can test if it exists like Jazzva said
<XioNoX> fileExists() is with activex
<asac> XioNoX: look at nsILocalFile interface
<XioNoX> var OFS = new ActiveXObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject");
<XioNoX> var result = OFS.FileExists("c:\toto\titi.txt");
<Jazzva> XioNoX, I did a bit of Java programming in the past weeks. That's the reason for name fileExists :). But check for something similar
<asac> XioNoX: err, nsIFile even has it
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> exists() :)
<Jazzva> file.initWithPath( theFile ); if(file.exists() == false)
<asac> bingo ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> well == false is not needed
<asac> !file.exists()
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file.exists()
<asac> is another form
<Jazzva> just copy/pasted from some blog :)
<Jazzva> http://simon-jung.blogspot.com/2007/10/firefox-extension-file-io.html
<asac> ha
<asac> thought only .php code was written by copy/paste-only+
<Jazzva> Not writing at the moment ;)...
<Jazzva> asac, I'll be off again for few days. Just found out that my DSP exam is around 14th July (instead of 19th), and that I need to send my homework tonight (or by tomorrow). And there's system programming exam on this Sunday.
 * Jazzva sighs...
<Jazzva> I'll be around, but not really active...
<asac> Jazzva: fine. get your study going ;)
<Jazzva> Ok... see you later :)
<XioNoX> asac : Pushed up to revision 100.
<XioNoX> 100, it is the good one :D
<asac> yeah ;)
<XioNoX> what now ?
<XioNoX> I haven't understand the : "at best start a new branch based on my ubufox branch for this task"
<asac> XioNoX: rename the current branch in launchpad from "main" => "main.restart-on-update"
<asac> XioNoX: and work on a new branch for this new feature
<asac> e.g. topic-branches
<XioNoX> and how did i do that ?
<asac> XioNoX: renaming? you can do that in launchpad website
<asac> code.launchpad.net/~xionox
<asac> from there
<asac> XioNoX: then just branch a new branch from my branch and work on that for the plugin finder
<asac> e.g. to branch a new branch, do : bzr branch lp:ubufox
<asac> maybe give it a good name like bzr branch lp:ubufox ubufox.pluginfinderpolish
<asac> :)
<asac> XioNoX: understood?
<asac> :-D
<XioNoX> absolutly not :)
<Volans> XioNoX: see http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html ;)
<asac> XioNoX: ok. its simple: 1. forget about your current branch
<Volans> it's a Bazaar in 5 minutes how to
<asac> 2. start from the ubufox main branch again: bzr branch lp:ubufox
<asac> 3. push that using a different name then the "restart notification" branch ;)
<asac> maybe 2a. work on the plugin finder improvements in the ubufox branch
<XioNoX> you know what mean "bazar" in french ?
<asac> bazaar ;)
<asac> RAOF: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive ... hardy package is there
<asac> RAOF: intrepid doesnt build apparently
<asac> most likely configure option is wrong
<XioNoX> asac : so I do a bzr branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main plugin.finder ?
<XioNoX> to get a clean new branch ?
<XioNoX> and then I'll do an bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/plugin.finder ?
<asac> XioNoX: right
<asac> XioNoX: that was what i was trying to explain to you ;)
<XioNoX> Branched 94 revision(s).
<asac> XioNoX: maybe rename the other branch to something more verbose as well
<asac> (e.g. main => restart notifier) ;)
<XioNoX> how does I rename branch ?
<asac> XioNoX: in launchpad
<asac> XioNoX: you can even add summary and descriptino there ;)
<asac> XioNoX: just visit your branch in launchpad and you can edit details
<asac> and so on
<asac> play around with the interface a bit ;)
<XioNoX> done
<asac> XioNoX: ok. the other is not pushed yet, right?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> XioNoX: maybe flag your branch as "experimental" in lauchpad ;)
<XioNoX> there a nothing new
<asac> (currently its "New") :)
<XioNoX> you want to say mature, no ?
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> XioNoX: mature are usually stable maintenance branches
<asac> XioNoX: i dont do stable maintenance on the "main" branch atm. only on the packaging branches
<XioNoX> it is totally stable :)
<asac> so the lp:ubufox is "Development" ;)
<asac> XioNoX: hehe
<XioNoX> done
<asac> good
<asac> Jazzva: can you set status of your ubufox branches to either Merged or Abandoned?
<Jazzva> asac, sure. I'll set them to Abandoned, as there's no current dev going on there :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think i merged in most of the changes you did ... so maybe use merged
<asac> but it doesnt really matter ;)
<asac> the goal is to make them disappear from the https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubufox
<Jazzva> asac, you did.
<asac> page :)
<XioNoX> asac, now that i've done the harder part (bzr) it remain the developpement
<asac> hehe
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. do you know how to trigger the plugin finder wizard?
<XioNoX> i've no informations in my wiki page
<asac> XioNoX: ok. there are two test pages in the ubufox sources
<XioNoX> in the cataloge
<asac> ubufox/pfs/test/2_multicontent.html
<asac> ubufox/pfs/test/1_singlecontent.html
<asac> XioNoX: the multicontent has a flash +  a movie content
<asac> the single has just flash
<asac> in order to trigger it, uninstall the plugins that serve those mime types from your system
<asac> (e.g. apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree)
<asac> and remove any eventual plugin from your profile
<XioNoX> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<asac> then you can visit those test pages and click on either a puzzle piece ... or a the "Install Missing Plugins ..."
<XioNoX> remove flash ! how will i survive ?
<asac> XioNoX: hehe
<asac> XioNoX: you can reinstall it when you need it or when you have finished that development
<asac> its just to test ;)
<asac> actually the plugin finder service will suggest you to install flash :)
<Jazzva> asac, done.
<XioNoX> i'm on 64bits
<asac> Jazzva: thanks
<Jazzva> np
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. will work too
<asac> XioNoX: just use the ubuntu packages and ubufox
<asac> XioNoX: once you see the plugin finder service and managed to install flash through it let me know ;)
<XioNoX> i use a particular package with the flash 10 beta
<asac> XioNoX: for testing the version shouldnt matter
<XioNoX> i've no more flash in about:plugins
<XioNoX> but the 2 pages stay blank
<asac> XioNoX: did you uninstall?
<asac> or disable?
<XioNoX> uninstall
<XioNoX> the test page dodn't work
<XioNoX> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<XioNoX> no apropriate plugin was found
<asac> XioNoX: i think thats a different mime-type
<asac> XioNoX: try http://wetter.rtl.de/
<asac> the testpages might not work in firefox 3 anymore ... i think it now checks if the files are really available that are referenced
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> 3 choice
<asac> XioNoX: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs/test/
<asac> do those work better?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> ok
<XioNoX> http://wetter.rtl.de/ works
<asac> yeah. i am concerned about the multi case too. but lets go for flash only then for now
<XioNoX> witch of those do you want that i install ?
<asac> XioNoX: doesnt matter. whatever you prefer. the idea is that you get a feeling about what is currently done
<XioNoX> the apturl windows don't show in the taskbar !
<XioNoX> anoying
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. thats one of the things that are annoying ;)
<asac> XioNoX: the other is that the ffox UI is blocked and doesnt redraw while installing
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> we have to restart firefox after it is installed
<asac> XioNoX: no
<XioNoX> reloading the page is'nt anough
<asac> XioNoX: it should work
<XioNoX> no for me
<asac> XioNoX: are you using ubuntu ffox?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> then its a new bug in ffox code base
<asac> i fixed it at some point before RC1
<XioNoX> and if i remove the plugin, but i don't restart firefox, and i go on a flash page, i don't see the notification bar
<asac> XioNoX: those are bugs in ffox. i will look into the "not-reloading automatically"
<asac> XioNoX: so just assume it works ;)
<asac> XioNoX: so the initial thing to do is to improve the list of options that can be installed
<asac> the idalog
<XioNoX> even if i reload the flash don't appera
<XioNoX> appear
<XioNoX> i have to restart firefox
<asac> XioNoX: yes. thats ok for now ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> improve the list of options ?
<asac> XioNoX: so the dialog currently only displays "name" and a hint that its a ubuntu package
<asac> i would like to make the entries look similar to what you see in "Get Extensions"
<asac> in the Tools -> Addons dialog
<asac> XioNoX: for now, we should at least add a description there
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: and maybe try to improve the appearence by using alternating backgrounds for items
<asac> if you have other suggestions feel free to suggests them
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> from a functional POV we need the description
<asac> everything else is nice-to-have ;)
<XioNoX> POV ?
<asac> point of view
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: look for the code that gets the plugin information from the webserver
<asac> there you will see how the Name is extracted from the search results
<XioNoX> what is the file of this windows ?
<asac> XioNoX: search for pluginFind*
<asac> in the tree
<XioNoX> pluginInstallerWizard.xul/js
<asac> all those
<XioNoX> there are no pluginfind
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. i mistyped
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> the names of the things should be more or less obvious
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> there are a lot of lines :/
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> XioNoX: yeah.
<XioNoX> where does come the french translation ?
<asac> XioNoX: in the french .properties?
<XioNoX> there are only few lines in the /locale/fr-FR
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> and .dtd
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> XioNoX: thats all we have
<asac> XioNoX: some strings are translated in firefox/xulrunner
<asac> on top of that we dont have that many ... so what is in fr-FR is probably complete
<XioNoX> 2 things to do at least, add a description and using an alternative background
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: alternative background is nice-to-have.
<asac> XioNoX: first add the features. then feel free to suggest UI improvements that you see fit
<XioNoX> the plugin recherche windows, if rom ubufox of firefox ?
<asac> XioNoX: they are all in the ubufox
<asac> so everything you need is in ubufox source code
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: the results are added in javascripts by adding xml elements manually
<asac> thats the main reason why there is so much code
<XioNoX> i'll try to understant all of this
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<asac> read a bit the code
<asac> its certainly not really beautiful code ;)
<asac> XioNoX: the Datasource parses the results from webservice and puts the received data in a pluginInfo object
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> look at line 126 where this is done
<asac> so basically you would need to add a new data field "Description" there
<XioNoX> var pluginInfo = {
<asac> yeah
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: the loop that adds the result xul elements is in Wizard.js at line 220
<XioNoX> for (var i = 0; i < pluginInfoSet.length; i++) { ?
<asac> XioNoX: in case the pluginInfo.description == null, just use "No Description available" for now
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think that info should help for now ;)=
<asac> XioNoX: play around a bit with the javascript code there to modify how the results look like ;)
<XioNoX> okok
<asac> e.g. you probably see how xul elements are created, how attributes are set and how the xul elements are added to their parent elements and such
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> tomorrow will be only code analysis I think
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<XioNoX> I think that i will try to understand the code during all the day :D
<asac> XioNoX: nah, its rather simple. try to understand the loop above
<asac> you can basically read it like a book ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> 1st. create table
<asac> then set attribute class="plugin-row-table on that element
<asac> 2nd. create a tr element and add a css class attribute too
<asac> 3rd. create a radio button xul element in a table-cell (td) and append that to the row ;)
<asac> and so on
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: try to add a new td with just a bit text in it _before_ the distributorImage td ;)
<asac> that should be easy enough to get the idea ;)
<XioNoX> I xas more thinking about adding a new line under
<XioNoX> or 2 or 3
<XioNoX> but not on the right
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. its just easiest to add a single td ... this is just for test ;)
<XioNoX> es, i agree
<asac> the final solution will surely look different
<asac> XioNoX: i just want to be sure that you got the idea ;)
<XioNoX> maybe using a flag
<asac> so you can work on your own on eventual layouts
<XioNoX> first turn, flag at false : name, icon, ...
<asac> XioNoX: but i would put more than half a day in that work. lets get a small improvement for now and then go on
<asac> we can circle back once you have more experience and do real amazing stuff ;)
<asac> or a day :)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I go
<XioNoX> see you tomorrow
<XioNoX> bye
<Volans> asac: the bug 243064 can be related to you and mozillateam?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243064 in ubuntu-website "page "releasenotes 604" not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243064
<Volans> I don't have my Dapper on now and can't confirm it, but if you need I can check
<asac> Volans: thanks
<Volans> at first sight I think is not website related
 * Volans starting dapper... 
<asac> Volans: why 604?
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> should be 606 :(
<asac> Volans: does Help -> Release Notes really point to that page?
<Volans> I'm trying, little boot problem on dapper
<Volans> dapper loaded... starting firefox...
<RzR> hi
<RzR> are dapper backports still possible ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> until EOS
<Volans> asac: I don't find the item...
<gnomefreak> i think next year ~april is EOS for dapper desktop (only server packages after that
<Volans> Requesting the release notes (Help->Release Notes)... where is it?
<RzR> humm I think I am going to fill a bug on this
<gnomefreak> Volans: its not in the help menu?
<asac> Volans: is there no menu entry for release notes in dapper?
<Volans> help of Firefox or System-Help of Ubuntu^
<Volans> ?
<gnomefreak> firefox
<RzR> file a bug :) not fill a glass of beer :)
<asac> ffox
<gnomefreak> RzR: whats wrong with backports being open?
<asac> RzR: what kind of dapper backport do you want?
<gnomefreak> please dont say ff 2 or 3
<RzR> a usb modem driver
<Volans> yeaI have "Note di versione" that is the italian translation of Version note and point to www.mozilla-europe.org/.......
<RzR> dapper is the only distro that support it today
 * gnomefreak wonders what bugs will be brought in with that
<Volans> sorry
<RzR> unicorn if curious
<Volans> I have 2 FF
<asac> RzR: better ask for that driver to be ported to hardy ;)
<gnomefreak> Volans: in dapper?
<RzR> asac: I wish I can
<Volans> yeah, is the FF2 manually installed, sorry
<Volans> mistake
<RzR> asac: but there are compiled blob ...
<gnomefreak> Volans: ill install dappers ff in chroot and test
<RzR> asac: the code need to be reversed .. too much pain for that
<gnomefreak> shit or i wont
<gnomefreak> Volans: asac ill build the chroot than install and test
<RzR> asac: the objects are compiled w/ incompatible regparm flag
<asac> ok
<RzR> asac: I lost half of my life on this driver , I give up now :)
<asac> i doubt that there are many volunteers doing backports to dapper
<asac> but who knows ;)
<RzR> asac: probally not but I feel missionned to open this bug :)
<gnomefreak> RzR: most likely it wont happen if it cant be in any  other version. dapper even backports needs to stay as stable as possible
<RzR> if I open the bug, we'll see if it worth  the effort if users ask for it
<asac> ack
<Volans> asac: the Help -> Version note point to mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.12eol.html
<asac> no release notes menu entry?
<asac> Volans: maybe the guy refers to a link that is on the default homepage?
<asac> e.g. the ubuntu one?
<Volans> I don't know, I can ask for more information replying to the bug?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt bring you to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<gnomefreak> take 804 and change it with 150 or whatever
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/606
<Volans> gnomefreak: probably you are right is this problem
<gnomefreak> that is right link
<gnomefreak> im looking at the page atm
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/  lists all of them
<Volans> but the question is... from where the user arrived there?
<asac> Volans: just ask to clarify
<asac> we cannot really guess what he wants
<gnomefreak> Volans: i wont know until its done maybe 30 minutes or so
<asac> maybe he just complains that that url doesnt exists and misses the point that it should be 606
<asac> not 604
 * gnomefreak hasnt looked at bug ;) im going on what i read here until i have time to see bugs
<gnomefreak> asac: was madwifi removed from archives yet? last i saw there was a bug asking it to be removed
<asac> not sure what the outcome was
<asac> but i remember that there was discussion
<Volans> asac: If I change status from new to incomplete the alert arrive also to the author?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> me too but i dont rtemember maybe ill look for bug when im get caught up
<asac> Volans: but you should always tell the user what info is missing ;)
<Volans> I have write this in the optional comment
<Volans> of the change status form
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> can i have bug number for dapper ff bug please
<asac> Volans: usually you type that in the comment field right under the package not the bottom one
<asac> but if you did it, just change to incomplete :)
<asac> if you are quick enough the user will receive only one mail
<asac> with all changes accumulated
<Volans> gnomefreak: if you tell about the bug I have signaled id the bug 243064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243064 in ubuntu-website "page "releasenotes 604" not found" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243064
<Volans> asac: not sure to have understand you
<Volans> what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> Volans: dont mind ;)
<asac> not important
<gnomefreak> asac: he means if you do the changes close enough together only 1 email for both changes will be sent
<gnomefreak> gedits find/replace function needs to accept wildcards
<gnomefreak> no ddeb repos for dapper :(
<gnomefreak> chroots built installing ffox
<gnomefreak> i have release notes in help menu
<gnomefreak> and it points to 6.4
<gnomefreak> 604
<gnomefreak> this is 1.5.0.12eol
<gnomefreak> Requested Page: getubuntu/releasenotes/604
<gnomefreak> Referring Page:
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: please remind me every day about this ;)
<gnomefreak> lol whos gonna remind me
<gnomefreak> ill try
<asac> so i dont forget to fix it in security update that i am currently preparing ;)
 * gnomefreak has lots of shit to do maybe ill get most out of way today
<gnomefreak> than ff slack builds
<gnomefreak> and not slackware
<asac> slack?
<gnomefreak> yes gutsy backports
<gnomefreak> not ergent
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> where the hell am i gonna find gutsy testers :(
<asac> RAOF: i think gnash should bge fine soon in ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnash/+archive
<asac> intrepid is building. please confirm that its working so i can upload
<gnomefreak> Malformed patch header.  No orig name
<gnomefreak> '\n'
<gnomefreak> that has really got to be fixed
 * gnomefreak wonders if seb is around
<gnomefreak> asac: who else is another desktop dev to talk to other than seb128
<asac> gnomefreak: on which topic?
<gnomefreak> opening txt files without .txt extensions
<gnomefreak> btw page opens fine
<Volans> I have to go... bye bye
<gnomefreak> the PPA you asked about in #lp
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt that you have access to launchpad error log ;)
<asac> better wait for cprov to give me heads up ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont but it opens for me
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. because its cached in launchpad memory now
<gnomefreak> you are on pre release lp or main lp?
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<asac> if you wait an hour and noone else has tried to open you will get the timeout i guess
<gnomefreak> and you did use edge too
<asac> sure
<asac> i use edge ;)
<gnomefreak> me too and not happy about left handed everything
<asac> well
<gnomefreak> but welcome to new UI
<asac> its just a matter of getting used to it
<asac> probably would have been the right thing to do in the beginning
<gnomefreak> well i cant wait to see what they mean by shiny new ui
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea. i thought that the current layout _is_ the new UI ;)
<asac> not sure if there will be significant changes being done soon
<gnomefreak> asac: not what i was told i was told its just teh beginning
<asac> oh.
<gnomefreak> im guessing 2.0 is the new ui but we will see
 * asac eagerly awaits those great changes
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> asac: btw major networking screw ups in Intrepid im hearing
<asac> lets hope the breakage that beta users experience is less than what we had when we switched to new layout last time ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely individual cases ;)
<gnomefreak> i know its not you but letting you know incase n-m gets fudged up as well
<asac> for me it works
<asac> but i am running old kernel ;)
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: kernel + wireless im hearing
<gnomefreak> maybe 4 or so people bitching about it in #ubuntu+1
<asac> ok let me reboot. i wanted to try latest kernel since i received two updates since last reboot ;)
 * gnomefreak lost interest when people were saying X is fixed but they are not using our repos they are using PPA
<gnomefreak> asac: if on nvidia dont use dist-upgrade
<asac> maybe that also cures my wierd ffox with jemalloc crashes here
 * asac reboots
<gnomefreak> good luck
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few minutes
<asac> ok so the kernel is borked
<asac> trying safe-mode right now
<gnomefreak> what about it is broken?
<asac> ok radeonhd is better than fglrx ;)
<asac> hmm. ... my hardware beeper thing makes noise
<gnomefreak> low on memory type beeping?
<gnomefreak> remind me why pulse audio is a good thing :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> sounds like when in old times the keyboard buffer was full and you hit a key ;)
<gnomefreak> that is way too annoying to deal with
<asac> let me check if sound works at all ;)
 * asac turns on amplifier
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm change a version in control and get an error I HATE ALSA
 * gnomefreak smacks self
<gnomefreak> or not
<asac> still no sound
<asac> ill reboot ... this sound makes me feel bad
<asac> back to hardy kernel
<gnomefreak> nano sucks
<asac> right ;)
<asac> and it only came to light because vi is too difficult :(
<armin76> bumb
 * armin76 hides from asac
<asac> armin76: lets upload emacs 99.99 and announce "bumb" day
<asac> to both ubuntu and gentoo ;)
<asac> and firefox 7.0
<armin76> lol
<asac> as well as kde 10.6 and gnome 100.1
<asac> a good aprils fool actually ... next time il upload ffox 9.0 ;)
<asac> and then bumb epoch the next day so we get back to 1:3.1
<asac> 9.04.1
<asac> for april 1 2009
<asac> BA told me that i am going through terminal 5 to canada and that there are no guarantees that i can reach connection flights within 2 hours :(
 * asac thought terminal 5 is a new terminal, build to improve things :(
<asac> segfault :(
<asac> armin76: do you use libjemalloc?
 * gnomefreak down to 2 builds at a time
<armin76> asac: yeah
<asac> armin76: do you split xul + ffox?
<armin76> yeah
<armin76> but is not mandatory
<asac> armin76: so how do you do it in split scenario?
<asac> are you using shared library?
<armin76> hrm..no
<asac> armin76: he?
<asac> so in split case you dont use it?
<armin76> uh...not sure :P
<armin76> i do it the same way as you do
<asac> armin76: strace -f -eopen firefox 2>&1 | grep jemalloc
<asac> ok, then you dont use it :(
<asac> armin76: we have the fix in .head, but it causes crashes in intrepid
<asac> but not in hardy
<asac> interestingly enough it doesnt crash firefox, but _only_ the remote client
<asac> e.g. when you open a new url with firefox already running
<asac> the browser itself is rock solid
<armin76> then no, i don't use it, checked with your command
<armin76> you guys are too crashy :P
<asac> armin76: please try the two jemalloc patches in xulrunner-1.9.head branch in debian/patches/ directory
<asac> i have the feeling its something deep in the guts of intrepid and you wont see the issues
<armin76> k
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.head/files/309?file_id=patches-20070825223227-dck53ndg2coetcqh-1
<asac> the two jemalloc* patches
<asac> armin76: ^^
<asac> armin76: you need to respin firefox after xulrunner is build
<asac> or just copy the xulrunner-stub to the firefox binary path
<asac> e.g. /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<armin76> okay
<gnomefreak> asac: where is the rebuild a package selection in LP PPA? wasnt it in the menu at one time?
<gnomefreak> ah last package :)
<gnomefreak> than flash + pa are done
<armin76> asac: applying those patches the strace stuff should output something about jemalloc?
<gnomefreak> flash and PA gutsy and hardy are done just need gutsy testers now :(
<armin76> use a chroot :P
<gnomefreak> i do i have a bunch of them
 * gnomefreak already tests my own packages but need others before backport can be pushed
<asac> RAOF: in intrepid i have issues with playing videos
<asac> but since it works in hardy is suspect that its a issue in gstreamer or codecs
<gnomefreak> asac: wait till you try gtksu or gtksudo
<gnomefreak> neither work :(
<asac> gtksudo? i only know gksudo ;)
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> what is kde's version
<asac> no idea
<asac> 5?
<asac> i think something in the middle of 4 and 5 ;)
<gnomefreak> they screwed kde up now kdesu doesnt work and kdesudo should
<gnomefreak> they moved kdesu to kdesu.ditrib
<gnomefreak> add /usr/bin/ in front
<stek79_> Hi!
<stek79_> asac, are you there?
<stek79_> fadsf
<stek79_> is there anyone?
 * gnomefreak not anyone today
<gnomefreak> one last test on X than im gone for the night. flash and friends are done
<gnomefreak> why do we use changelogs?
<gnomefreak> why do we use PPA?
 * gnomefreak goes for smke before i while @ why i did all that work since arch admins re do it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-10
<twentyafterfour> Hey I think we have an ubuntu-related firefox bug - namely, it doesn't happen with the firefox 3.0 bundle from mozilla.org but it does happen with the ubuntu 8.04 default firefox
<twentyafterfour> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=444472
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 444472 in Prism "Prism Refractor (v0.2) breaks firefox 3.0 on Ubuntu 8.04" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<twentyafterfour> I couldn't figure out the proper place to enter this in launchpad but I reported it to mozilla because it's related to the prism extension which isn't an ubuntu package
<twentyafterfour> even though it's not an ubuntu package the problem only occurs with the ubuntu firefox package and not with other distributions of the same software.
<twentyafterfour> Added to launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/247132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247132 in firefox "[Hardy] The Prism Refractor Extension (v0.2) causes file downloads to kill firefox 3" [Undecided,New]
<twentyafterfour> irc://irc.mozilla.org
<asac> twentyafterfour: try libnss3-1d and libnspr4-0d from hardy-proposed and reinstall the extension after that
<twentyafterfour> asac: that failed to install
<twentyafterfour> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnspr4-0d_4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libnspr4.so', which is also in package libnspr4"
<XioNoX> hi!
<asac> twentyafterfour: wait for next upload. that should fix it
<asac> or uninstall libnspr4
<asac> manually
<asac> hi XioNoX
<asac> just arrived?
<XioNoX> hi asac
<XioNoX> yep
<twentyafterfour> asac: is next upload happening soon or should I go ahead and try manually installing it?
<asac> twentyafterfour: the upload has just happened in intrepid
<asac> hardy upload is happening right now (but will take a bit as it requires archive admin approval)
<asac> twentyafterfour: i will upload the upload to the mozillateam ppa as well
<asac> twentyafterfour: ok upload to mozillateam ppa is happenening
<asac> twentyafterfour: could you please stay in this situation and the do the upgrade from PPA?
<twentyafterfour> asac: ok
<twentyafterfour> this url? https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<asac> twentyafterfour: yes
<asac> twentyafterfour: add that to sources and upgrade
<asac> and see if its fixed
<twentyafterfour> ok the upgrade worked, I'll test it now
<elmargol> http://-kol.deviantart.com/art/Grass-Blades-73597063 <- ff3 ubuntu does not open it. It works on XP using FF3
<elmargol> Is this known?
<asac> twentyafterfour: ok, please confirm that the PPA version fixed bug #244439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244439 in nspr "missing symlinks break binary compatibility with native upstream components" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244439
<twentyafterfour> elmargol: weird, I have the same trouble
<asac> and#245122
<asac> and bug #245122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245122 in nss "libnspr4-0d missing conflicts+replaces libnspr4?" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245122
<asac> elmargol: thats a known non-bug
<asac> its an illegal url
<elmargol> asac, why does it work oon FF windows?
<asac> that windows accepts it is a bug on its own because ffox uses windows parser
<elmargol> Ah ok Windows has the bug :D
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> Windows has many bugs
<asac> just because windows accepts httpx://----good damn dog shit.com doesnt mean that they are right
<twentyafterfour> asac: I can confirm 245122 fixed
<asac> twentyafterfour: please comment on bug and name the package version as well as the where you got it from there
<asac> thanks!
<gnomefreak> asac: did you get new nvidia packages by chance?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no nvidia hardware ;)
<gnomefreak> oh that might be a good reason why you didnt :(
<gnomefreak> i really dont want to use his PPA
<elmargol> twentyafterfour, do you have a paper or something to prove that a host should not start with a -? I fill a bug on debiantart
<asac> elmargol: search for URL RFC
<asac> its illegal
<asac> there are other bugs in launchpad which discuss this
<asac> no time to dig them up though
<twentyafterfour> asac: commented
<asac> thanks!
<twentyafterfour> asac: now I'll test my bug ;)
<asac> hehe
<twentyafterfour> brb
<twentyafterfour> asac: unfortunately my bug persists!
<asac> twentyafterfour: what is your bug?
<twentyafterfour> seems like it might be related to 244439 ... firefox crashes when I try to download a file but only if I have the Prism Refractor extension  installed
<asac> bug 244439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244439 in nspr "missing symlinks break binary compatibility with native upstream components" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244439
<asac> twentyafterfour: try to uninstall the extension and install again
<asac> twentyafterfour: you have a link for that extension?
<asac> ok i thin i have it installed now
<asac> how to reproduce the crash?
<twentyafterfour> yeah.. my problem is bug 247132 and the extension is https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247132 in firefox "[Hardy] The Prism Refractor Extension (v0.2) causes file downloads to kill firefox 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247132
<twentyafterfour> just install extension, restart firefox and then try to download something like a pdf (any filethat is handled by an external app rather than rendered in the browser)
<twentyafterfour> for example try to download this file once the extension has been installed: http://people.mozilla.com/~mfinkle/prism/prism-0.9.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<twentyafterfour> official mozilla build doesn't crash but ubuntu's firefox package does
<asac> twentyafterfour: prism doesnt have a binary component
<asac> so it has nothing to do with binary compatibility
<twentyafterfour> asac: weird... it definitely seems related to prism for me though. did you manage to reproduce the bug?
<asac> twentyafterfour: yes.
<asac> i am chatting with the prism dev atm
<twentyafterfour> ok
<asac> but its not of binary nature
<twentyafterfour> I thought it strange that it didn't seem to produce a crash report
<twentyafterfour> so I guess it's just a software glitch rather than a bug in the compile ... still weird how the mozilla distro doesn't have that bug ... I only reported it because other people were complaining that prism didn't work with ubuntu so I thought I would help track down the problem.
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: one second ;)
<XioNoX> I've look into the loop, and there are strange things. For exemple at each new loop, another table is made, and if i just add another row, it display at the same line as the rest.
<asac> ok prism crash solved
<asac> XioNoX: not sure. i didnt do the layout refactoring
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> maybe tr was overloaded to not be a block element in some CSS?
<armin76> asac: should the strace command show jemalloc stuff with those patches you gave me?
<asac> armin76: no
<asac> armin76: those link jemalloc into the binaries statically
<XioNoX> I'm starting to du it directly in xul, whereas html
<XioNoX> with the advice of gandalf
<asac> armin76: if you grab the patches one revision before you get the same, but with shared libs
<asac> XioNoX: feel free ;)
<asac> all improvements appreciated
<armin76> asac: ah..then it doesn't crash
<asac> XioNoX: we could also move away from manually assembling xul in javascript to rdf datasources
<asac> but thats more advanced
<asac> armin76: good
<XioNoX> later :D
<asac> armin76: do you compile with FORTIFY?
<armin76> forti what?
<asac> my crash is somewhere in libselinux.so
<asac> armin76: gcc hardening option
<asac> we have
<asac> CPPFLAGS=-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE
<asac> export CPPFLAGS
<asac> previously we had -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2
<asac> maybe try those two ;)(
<armin76> k, i will
<asac> ill see if we still need the "normal" fortify or if we can go for 2
<asac> *sigh* ETOOMANYBUGSOPEN
<armin76> yeah, and the ones i didn't file :P
<asac> armin76: can you do my bug work?
<armin76> hppa, ppc segfaults, sparc bus error :P
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think you could follow your passion and at least go through all bugs and ask that they "bumb" :)
<armin76> i have enough :P
<armin76> lol
<asac> and report back if bumb fixes it ;)
<asac> armin76: i can write you a python scripts that sends a message "please bumb"  to all bugs ;)
<asac> Please bumb:
<asac>  + either bumb to intrepid
<asac>  + or to mozillateam PPA
<asac>  + or hardy-proposed
<armin76> haha, and why don't you do it instead of me? :P
<asac> armin76: because i am not in a position to cause that much traffic ;)
<asac> and my bug karma is already scary enough ;)
<asac> armin76: people would complain: "those canonical guys dont even read my bug before replying" :)
<asac> armin76: i would make the python script just send the bumb message and set bug to "invalid" ... asking them to reopen if they still care ;)
<asac> my experience shows if you do that you will end up having about 50% less open bugs afterwards
<armin76> use any of your padawans then :P
<asac> e.g. close everybug and ask submitter to reopen if he still sees it/cares ;)
<armin76> yeah, tipical ubuntu users :P
<asac> lol
<asac> armin76: i did something similar for debian two
<asac> there were even less bugs reopened ;)
<armin76> gentoo users directly don't file bugs :D
<asac> i think i did that for network-manager about a year ago ;)
<asac> it worked :-D
<asac> but some people really got angry ;)
<armin76> i always have an excuse: if you don't like how i do things, take over mozilla, i don't want to maintain this stuff :)
<armin76> you don't *g*
<XioNoX> asac, will I see what I've done into intrepid ?
<armin76> noes, pay first
<XioNoX> ha
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> how much ?
<armin76> 231 eur
<XioNoX> ok, give me an address and I send the cash
<XioNoX> :D
<armin76> asac@gentoo.org
<asac> XioNoX: yes
<asac> XioNoX: you are working for intrepid now
<armin76> he's bumbing?
<asac> XioNoX: and we can upload the new ubufox to hardy-backports as soon as it rocks
<XioNoX> cool :D
<asac> i am stupid ... i fail to edit patches directly :(
<armin76> fail
<asac> yeah ... because of that i fail to bumb
<asac> success
<asac> spinning with maximum pressure using -j1000
<asac> armin76: intrepid will get 3.0.1 today ;)
<armin76> not released
<asac> build1
<armin76> ricer version
<gnomefreak> asac: when is your next planned 3.0 push?
<gnomefreak> and did you have plans of fixing the about: saying 1.9
<gnomefreak> i see nspr was pushed
<asac> gnomefreak: the about: page is really a minor issue
<asac> we should fix it
<asac> not sure if we should do it in hardy though
<asac> maybe not in 3.0.1 ;)
<asac> remember that we still need things that we can fix in 3.0.2 ;)
<asac> bug 247132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247132 in xulrunner-1.9 "[Hardy] The Prism Refractor Extension (v0.2) causes file downloads to kill firefox 3" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247132
<gnomefreak> asac: we have plenty of bugs to fix in 3.0.2
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> just wanted to know since i am gonna start gutsy 3.0
<gnomefreak> god i hate nss nspr names
<gnomefreak> wth is nss named :(
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe
<asac> SONAME version
<gnomefreak> libnss3-0d
<asac> is the keyword hjere
<asac> libnss3-1d
<gnomefreak> id?
<gnomefreak> opps
<gnomefreak> 1d?
<asac> gnomefreak: let me induce you
<asac> please write this down;)
<asac> 1. dont backport anything except xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: i know but i cant if i upload to PPA
<asac> 2. try to build xulrunner-1.9 as it is in gutsy
<gnomefreak> i need nspr and nss for PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> you dont need that
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> well ... the packages that are named in Depends: should be there
<asac> we do auto magic to use in-source nss/nspr if the versions available are too low
<asac> same goes for cairo
<asac> if the xulrunner-1.9 build fails let me know
<gnomefreak> ok will o
<gnomefreak> do
<gnomefreak> !info libhunspell gutsy
<ubottu> Package libhunspell does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> !info libhunspell-1 gutsy
<ubottu> Package libhunspell-1 does not exist in gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<gnomefreak> !info hunspell gutsy
<ubottu> hunspell (source: hunspell): spell checker and morphological analyzer (program). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-6 (gutsy), package size 68 kB, installed size 192 kB
<asac> whats the problem?
<asac> ok
<asac> thats ok
<gnomefreak> just making sure
<asac> gnomefreak: look at jdongs changelog for the previous backport
<gnomefreak> i couldnt remember if it was gutsy that got it
<asac> it should list all required changes you need
<armin76> gnomefreak: asac wants you to bumb the bugs
<asac> we need a bug bumper ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt know he did a backport already
<asac> gnomefreak: he did for previous builds
<asac> i think last done is b5
<gnomefreak> armin76: asac if i get done with ff i will do bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: we have 864 open :(
<gnomefreak> asac: you left it in our build right?
<asac> in firefox-3.0
<asac> we have to get back to 200 ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thats not an issue i have seen some dupes
<asac> gnomefreak: not an issue?
<asac> bug count explodes again :(
<gnomefreak> asac: i can do them (as in not an issue)
<asac> all is lost :(
 * gnomefreak will start on new today
<gnomefreak> xulrunner breaks epiphany-gecko?
<asac> we have 118 confirmed/triaged/fix committed bugs
<asac> that means that 650 are incomplete or new
<gnomefreak> most will be incomplete im sure
<asac> thats a shame
<asac> we have to get them invalid or confirmed much quicker
<gnomefreak> asac: well people need to work on bugs ;)
<gnomefreak> who do we have besides me and you that do bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: my bug karma is at 15k. when i clean up my current mail backlog it will be at 20k i am sure
<armin76> ubotu :D
<asac> that number indicates that i waste far too much time on bugs already
 * gnomefreak hasnt gotten over 4800 no matter how many i do
<asac> gnomefreak: changing states gives more points ;)
<armin76> bleh, why nobody commited yet my hppa patch :(
<asac> gnomefreak: marking dupes gives massive points
<gnomefreak> asac: might i suggest you read your mailing lists mail that you have laying around. once i get tags/states fixed people will know what to do ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm they were pushed this morning
<asac> gnomefreak: right. i have to slip that in between doing security updates :)
<gnomefreak> thats fine
<asac> gnomefreak: can you look at the bug triager handbook page?
<gnomefreak> and once answers on that i can finish 3 wikis
<gnomefreak> i did quickly
 * gnomefreak doesnt have links thanks to bookmark exporting being screwed up
<armin76> asac:
<armin76> <armin76> bumb?
<armin76> * Shindig has quit ()
<armin76> <fmccor> Good day
<armin76> <masterofpc> eh? bumb?
<armin76> <masterofpc> what does that mean?
<armin76> i'm tired of explaining it! :P
<asac> armin76: create a wiki page ;)
 * gnomefreak thought he couldnt spell bump :(
<asac> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> gnomefreak: i think thats good enough. i just have to do the MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat page
<asac> which basically describes how the summary/description of a bug must look like
<gnomefreak> #
<gnomefreak> Crashes: strace + backtrace
<gnomefreak> why both why not apport logs
<gnomefreak>  How to Triage (Ubuntu Bug):
<gnomefreak>    1.
<gnomefreak>       if reproducible or a reasonable evaluation of the bug exists set to TRIAGED
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling thats gonna bite us in the ass
<gnomefreak> but lets see how it goes
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm 2.0.0.12 is in gutsy right?
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i added crash bugs form
<asac> we can change that once we have more experience
<gnomefreak> asac: java plugin amd64 gutsy
<asac> maybe we give a short explanation for each of the items in the Description template
<gnomefreak> asac: and wht the hell is Guadalinex V4
<gnomefreak> s/wht/wth
<asac> gnomefreak: spanish derivative
<gnomefreak> so upgrade is supported?
<asac> gnomefreak: used in almost all spanish schools accross the country
<asac> upgrade?
<gnomefreak> from that to ubuntu
<asac> gnomefreak: not supported from our side
<asac> gnomefreak: if guadelinex supports that is their decision
<asac> and the user should ask them
<gnomefreak> ok so after upgrade ff crashes i should let them ahndle it
<gnomefreak> handle
<asac> gnomefreak: tell the guy to install ubuntu from scratch if he wants support. we cannot deal with guadelinex to ubuntu upgrades imo
<asac> gnomefreak: he can also try the usual things: uninstall extensions/disable extensions, plugins etc.
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> gnomefreak: ok, what can we do about the bug format?
<gnomefreak> dont know not reading it atm
<gnomefreak> define what you mean by to do to format
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> refers to
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<asac> in order to get bugs to state Confirmed
<gnomefreak> asac: how well do you know apache?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends :) ... i used to know most basics and some advance stuff
<gnomefreak> i know the pages i was looking at them already but i have 15+ tabs open atm
<gnomefreak> When trying to access the server Apache HTTPD locally, via http://localhost port 80
<gnomefreak> with ff3
<gnomefreak> Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection.
<gnomefreak> thats what i get just browing to the link
<gnomefreak> he states it worked in fff 2.0.0.13
<gnomefreak> that looks fairly good but what do we need Type (optional): <null-deref|random-memory|double-free|...>
<gnomefreak> for
<gnomefreak> the reporter would have that info (as for memory) if that is what you are asking and most of time they dont know how to check or that it might be important unless its a memory caused crash (not so sure that is relevant to most crashes)
<asac> gnomefreak: its optional
<asac> its pre-evaluation
<asac> good to estimate severity
<asac> but i dont expect that incomplete triagers will figure that
<asac> so we can remove it
<asac> doing that now
<asac> i feel like an upload-dog
<asac> bumbing everything everywhere ;)
<asac> armin76: bumb
<asac> lets see how i feel about breaching alpha-2 freeze ;)
<asac> i think i breached it already by uploading nss/nspr to intrepid this morning :-P
<asac> lets hope our RM is long enough asleep that he misses it ;)
<asac> -j1000 build runnning again
<XioNoX> asac, where does the windows get the pluginInfo.name for exemple ?
<gnomefreak> who has gutsy with ati?
<gnomefreak> asac: i still need java info on amd64 in gutsy (what package it is) the java plugin package?
<asac> XioNoX: in the Wizard.js
<XioNoX> yeah, i've find that
<XioNoX> but where come from the informations present in pluginInfo ?
<asac> XioNoX: from the datasource.js
<asac> XioNoX: i gave you the line yesterday ;9
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> where pluginInfo is assembled
<XioNoX> I know
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> but on this line
<XioNoX> informations present in the pluginInfo array come from somewhere
<XioNoX> i've find some python files, which seem to interogate the apt database
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<asac> XioNoX: if you want to improve the website/database part thats fine
<asac> XioNoX: if you dont, we can just define how the rdf element will be called
<asac> and i will fix it
<XioNoX> But the information line that I have to add will not come from this "database"
<asac> XioNoX: no. thats why i said you should display a default description "No description available yet." in case pluginInfo.description is null
<XioNoX> i've add the line description: getPFSValueFromRDF("description"), in the var pluginInfo = { array
<asac> XioNoX: yeah thats right
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> (unless it throws an exception there)
<XioNoX> haven't try yet
<XioNoX> but what should I do for that  getPFSValueFromRDF("description") give me back a sentence ?
<XioNoX> getPFSValueFromRDF() function is strange
<asac> XioNoX: dont understand the question about "sentence"
<XioNoX> for the moment getPFSValueFromRDF("description") return nothing
<XioNoX> how can i do for that he return something (and define this something) ?
<asac> XioNoX: dont implement the fallback in the datasource
<asac> XioNoX: implement that in the Wizard.js
<asac> thats where it belongs
<asac> the datasource should just be stupid and know nothing about fallbacks and such
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> (and shouldnt have any strings)
<asac> Wizard.js is clearly UI so strings have to be done there
<asac> (make it translatable if possible)
<XioNoX> so where can I put a default sentence like "No description available yet" ?
<asac> XioNoX: use a translatable properties entry and resolve that in Wizard.js
<asac> and in wizard check whether pluginInfo.description == null
<asac> if thats the case use the sentence as the description
<asac> makes sense?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> XioNoX: cool
<asac> XioNoX: Ill see if i can fix the webservice in bzr today
<asac> would have to tell you how to setup though
<asac> but maybe you can document it during that ;)
<XioNoX> ok, so it is done
<asac> XioNoX: maybe say "No description found in plugin database. Report a bug to ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com" :)
<asac> XioNoX: that makes it a bit longer and maybe helps to test the visualization of line breaks
<asac> ;)
<asac> to learn something you could even make a template out of that string
<XioNoX> ho, there are no line break
<XioNoX> I don't know why
<XioNoX> it is the only bug
<asac> e.g. so we can say: "no description found for X in plugin database. ...."
<asac> XioNoX: fix that ;)
<asac> XioNoX: in html it would be just filling the text in the <td> i guess
<asac> (e.g. without label)
<asac> for template: where X is the pluginInfo.name ;)
<asac> maybe we also want to display a link to a homepage
<asac> which is just left out if pluginInfo.homepage is null
<gnomefreak> the bug you see when using back button in firefox while playing a video is that just flash or any video player?
<gnomefreak> see bug 211257 for details
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Bug 211257 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/211257 is private
<gnomefreak> see bug 211257 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211257 in firefox "hitting back button and firefox froze, then crash on exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211257
<gnomefreak> not anymore
<XioNoX> asac, I've add 2 fields, one (shorter) on the right of the plugin name, and one (bigger, multiline if i fix the bug) under the line of the plugin
<XioNoX> the shorter cound be used for a "recomended" for exemple of for a website link like you told
<asac> XioNoX: hmm. now that i think about it, i think we need four fields for future use: 1. name, 2. link, 3. popularity (like stars), 4. description
<XioNoX> and the icon ?
<XioNoX> or we remove the icon ?
<XioNoX> and you'r sure that popularity will in necessary ?
<XioNoX> the adobe flash player will be a lot more popular if by popular you mean installed
<XioNoX> than gnash for exemple
<XioNoX> I think the best is a short but good description
<asac> XioNoX: the icon is ment to be a "origin" icon not the icon for the plugin
<XioNoX> yeah, i know
<asac> XioNoX: we could add another, option icon url that is not displayed if not online
<asac> s/option icon/optional icon/
<XioNoX> but in my mind, it is useless, it is just for decoration
<XioNoX> (i talk about the origin icon)
<gnomefreak> i need testers to see if you can load https://itv.com/register/default.html
<gnomefreak> firefox 2 and 3
<armin76> doubt its a browser issue :P
<armin76> doesn't work here
<asac> XioNoX: hmm. not sure. it indicates whether you get a packaged plugin or a internet installer
<asac> XioNoX: so the main difference is that the packaged plugin will be installed system-wide, while the other in profile
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have a debian system handy?
<gnomefreak> seems DSL has an older version of firefox that was tested i would really like to know if it happens outside of Ubuntu with latest updates
<asac> gnomefreak: no my chroots are f**ked
<asac> and virtual box even more so
<asac> :(
<asac> i should not have upgraded to intrepid i guess :(
<armin76> haha
<armin76> caught for not bumbing!
<armin76> err
<armin76> for bumbing, instead :P
<asac> well. i cannot run the latest kernel and vbox does require latest vbox module which is only there for latest kernel :(
<armin76> use gentoo *g*
<gnomefreak> i got testers and i dont like what im seeing
<gnomefreak> armin76: can you test link in gentoo (most likely it will time out
<gnomefreak> )*
<armin76> gnomefreak: i already said it doesn't work here :P
<armin76> i'd say not a browser issue
<gnomefreak> armin76: ah ok sorry missed that
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont like results i got :(
<gnomefreak> in fedora ubuntu debian and XP is fails to load in vista it loads
<gnomefreak> XP and Vista are same builds for most part with 3.0 no?
<armin76> gnomefreak: and why don't you think its a network issue?
<gnomefreak> armin76: because it happens on too many dists to be a single network issue
<armin76> uh
<armin76> i mean a network issue with itv.com
<gnomefreak> and i have a network working and it fails to load here
<gnomefreak> because it loads in vista
<armin76> who said that?
<gnomefreak> impl > gnomefreak: seems to work for me (Windows, Firefox  3)... I mean, it loads, is that all you need to know?
<gnomefreak> 09:41 <            impl > Vista
<gnomefreak> ive had a few in my lug test it on other than Ubuntu
<armin76> well, i'd say just one report doesn't make it reproducible
<armin76> he could've lied
<armin76> or seeing a cached version
<gnomefreak> than install vista and test ;)
<armin76> try https://www.itv.com/register/default.html
<armin76> An error occurred while processing your request
<armin76> not a browser issue
<gnomefreak> www.itv.com:443 uses an invalid security certificate.
<gnomefreak> The certificate is only valid for <a id="cert_domain_link" title="a248.e.akamai.net">a248.e.akamai.net</a>
<gnomefreak> (Error code: ssl_error_bad_cert_domain)
<armin76> accept the domain
<armin76> the cert, i mean
<armin76> its like asac says that he fixed the ppc segfault, i know he didn't :P
<gnomefreak> telnet works
<armin76> i can try with ie if you want
<armin76> wget doesn't
<gnomefreak> if it was site./domain telnet should fail no?
<armin76> uh, no
<gnomefreak> 1.0 fails but 1.1 works
<gnomefreak> http/1.1 request works fine though
<armin76> yeah, but does it returns something?
<gnomefreak> assuming it works means he got output that is good since he tried with 1.0 and it failed
<asac> gnomefreak: hardy-proposed nss should fix that
<gnomefreak> since im only getting ssl/cert errors on one page in that domain it bothers me
<gnomefreak> asac: and intrepid?
<gnomefreak> assuming its in intrepid already
<gnomefreak> since hardy has it fixed
<armin76> gnomefreak: omg it works!
<gnomefreak> if so than i shouldnt fail
<gnomefreak> armin76: what does?
<armin76> do you believe it? because i don't :P
<gnomefreak> its not working here
<armin76> i know it doesn't
<armin76> and i hope the guy who told you that it works didn't type http:// instead of https
<armin76> because http works
<gnomefreak> that makes it an ssl/nss issue
<gnomefreak> but i dont have hardy system handy
<armin76> wget doesn't work either, dammit :P
<armin76> since when does wget use nss? :P
<gnomefreak> since its a register link it should use
<gnomefreak> armin76: wget can use ssl
<gnomefreak> cant remember flag
<armin76> want me to try with ie?
<gnomefreak> --no-check-certificate
<gnomefreak> HTTPS (SSL/TLS) options:
<armin76> i know
<gnomefreak> armin76: you can but what version of windows
<armin76> but it doesn't connect
<armin76> --2008-07-10 14:00:21--  https://itv.com/register/default.html
<armin76> Resolving itv.com... 83.98.74.134
<armin76> Connecting to itv.com|83.98.74.134|:443...
<armin76> xp
<gnomefreak> try it
 * gnomefreak bets it still doesnt work
<gnomefreak> with https
<armin76> its not going to work if only one guy says it does :P
<armin76> asac: bumb gnomefreak, it has bugs
<gnomefreak> xp doesnt work vista worked
<gnomefreak> is what i have found out so far
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> than im going to go with nss issue
<armin76> god :P
<armin76> how can you say it works with only one positive report and 30 negative? :P
<armin76> it doesn't work
<armin76> gnomefreak: ask to that guy for an screenshot
<gnomefreak> updated bug
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> armin76: which bug?
<armin76> asac: he thinks that having one positive report with 30 negative is a valid bug
<asac> armin76: which bug is it?
<armin76> asac: i'm talking about gnomefreak :P
<asac> ah
<armin76> plz bumb
<gnomefreak> problem is all linux neg. 1 vista positive
<gnomefreak> 1 xp neg
<gnomefreak> so not 1 test but many
<gnomefreak> if someone else would have said it works than i would have 2 but i only 1 person tested on vista and you said it failed for you on IE but you never stated vista or xp
<gnomefreak> with the amount of neg there is more than enough for upstream since i never said since its ok on vista its fixed
<asac> gnomefreak: which bug is it?
<gnomefreak> its still broken
<gnomefreak> bug 210285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210285 in nss "Firefox: Site times out when attempting to load." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210285
<gnomefreak> changed to nss and asked for testers after your comment
<armin76> gnomefreak: xp
<gnomefreak> http works fine in Ubuntu 3.0 but https fails
<gnomefreak> armin76: it worked in xp? or failed?
<asac> https works too
<armin76> failed
<gnomefreak> xp pro fails
<gnomefreak> asac: not here
<asac> otherwise we would be swamped with bugs ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: noone else it does
<asac> that page doesnt even work with wget
<gnomefreak> well the 1 vista user
<asac> which suggests that its just broken
<gnomefreak> i know but did you give the flag above?
<asac> maybe it requires some micrsoft protocol extension for client side auth or something
<gnomefreak> asac: xp would work than
<asac> i gave which flag?
<gnomefreak> the --no-check
<asac> no IE would work
<asac> not XP
<gnomefreak> --no-check-certificate
<asac> firefox on XP probably fails too unless its a pluggable auth mechanism
<gnomefreak> windows vista firefox works is what i got
<gnomefreak> firefox on xp fails
<gnomefreak> both 3.0
<asac> anyway. thats invalid there are no additional comments in the bug
<asac> gnomefreak: we dont know anything about that bug. you are the only person that commented so far ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: invalid but noone i know in Ubuntu can get it t work?
<gnomefreak> asac: but im able to reproduce it
<asac> gnomefreak: doesnt matter imo. the site is broken
<asac> maybe its down, who knows?
<gnomefreak> would telnet work on a downed site?
<asac> maybe it uses a microsoft authentication extension which blocks if doesnt succeed
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> telnet doesnt work here
<XioNoX> asac,
<XioNoX> http://img390.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureservicederecherchg8.png
<asac> please mark it as invalid and move on ;)
<XioNoX> how does it looks like ?
<gnomefreak> http/1.1 request?
<asac> XioNoX: looks good
<asac> XioNoX: how about improving appearence by borders/backgrounds?
<asac> e.g. a rounded border around the description with light grey background?
<XioNoX> I don't know how to add a littlespace beetween the description and the border
<asac> or borders around the complete entries?
<XioNoX> I'm not shure that we can add a background
<asac> XioNoX: you do that through padding
<asac> in CSS at best
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: we can probably set background and borders in CSS
<asac> give it a try
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> where do you want border ?
 * gnomefreak still wonders why http works and https doesnt (but i told him to report broken website and marked invalid
<asac> XioNoX: not sure yet ;) ... i can tell once i see how it looks
<XioNoX> maube border will be too much, no ?
<asac> maybe a light grey box for each entry?
<asac> XioNoX: i want each result to be more distinct ... making a light-grey box with rounded borders is one idea
<asac> if you have others, go for it ;)
<asac> i am not a UI man
<XioNoX> ok, i'll try
<XioNoX> me neither :D
<asac> XioNoX: you never know :)
<XioNoX> asac : http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureservicederecherche4.png
<XioNoX> padding and border
<XioNoX> and all in XUL (i think)
<XioNoX> bazaar push ?
<asac> XioNoX: can you grey the cell backgrounds when hovering with mous?
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway, pushing in between would be fine ;)
<asac> did you add an example link?
<asac> like <a href="http://www.somesite.tld">WWW</a> ?
<XioNoX> not yet
<XioNoX> where ?
<asac> if no pluginInfo.homepage is given we could use href="#" and grey the link out ;)
<asac> XioNoX: just to see if the link fits nicely in the layout
<asac> XioNoX: if you dont have a cell for that then dont bother. just thought there would be a free cell under the icon
<XioNoX> Iwas thinking about an icon
<XioNoX> next to the ubuntu logo
<asac> XioNoX: maybe make the border dotted (like the border in the addons dialog)
<XioNoX> ...
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: whats the idea?
<asac> (icon)
<XioNoX> we see the icon when plugininfo.homepage isn't empty
<XioNoX> and we just have to click on it
<XioNoX> the " can you grey the cell backgrounds when hovering with mous" is kind of difficult
<asac> mozilla bug 132430
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 132430 in Plug-ins "Real Jukebox Plugin destroys plugin finder service (default plugin) on branch" [Critical,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132430
<asac> XioNoX: its ok as its now. i thought using hover in css for the entry table would work
<asac> but dotted border as above would be nice still ;)
<XioNoX> i've try but it didn't work
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i think a good idea would be to get the favicon of the homepage then
<asac> (for the link icon)
<XioNoX> ok, now it is dotted as in addons dialog
<XioNoX> but maybe in the futur, it would be cool tu use richbox (like in addons dialog, than radio list)
<XioNoX> so, i use anothre icon
<XioNoX> where is the little dash ( - ) for the moment
<XioNoX> something like a house
<asac> XioNoX: i agree. actually, in the end the plugin finder stuff should open the addons dialog and have the same search thing as the "get addons" one
<asac> but with the mimetype preselected
<asac> but thats an advanced task imo ;)
<asac> and belongs clearly to the things we can look into later
<asac> for that we also need to improve the xulrunner infrastructure
<XioNoX> yes, i agree
<asac> so support pluggin in distro-specific install/search components
<XioNoX> http://www.nexgenmedia.net/mozilla/richlistbox/richlistbox-simple.xul
<asac> so all that has to go into the 3.1 development trunk
<asac> but lets do the few quick "simple" tasks first ;)
<XioNoX> sure
<XioNoX> so, what should I do now ?
<XioNoX> the homepage stuff ?
<XioNoX> I want to do a push first
<asac> XioNoX: go ahead and push
<XioNoX> done
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/plugin.finder
<XioNoX> asac, bye, see you tomorrow
<candrews> I'm attempting to package Mozilla Weave, and I'm having a bit of trouble.
<candrews> debuild -b
<candrews> And i get:
<candrews>  fakeroot debian/rules clean
<candrews> test -x debian/rules
<candrews> dh_testroot
<candrews> dh_clean
<candrews> dh_clean -pmozilla-weave
<candrews> rm -f stamp-extension-install \
<candrews> 		stamp-* \
<candrews> 		
<candrews> rm -rf temp-xpi-Ptj22247
<candrews>  debian/rules build
<candrews> test -x debian/rules
<candrews> mkdir -p "."
<candrews>  fakeroot debian/rules binary
<candrews> test -x debian/rules
<candrews> dh_testroot
<candrews> dh_clean -k
<candrews> dh_installdirs -A
<candrews> mkdir -p "."
<candrews> dh_installdirs -pmozilla-weave
<candrews> unzip -d temp-xpi-Yce22393 .o
<candrews> unzip:  cannot find or open .o, .o.zip or .o.ZIP.
<candrews> make: *** [stamp-unzip-.o] Error 9
<candrews> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<candrews> debuild: fatal error at line 1329:
<candrews> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc -b failed
<candrews> what's wrong?
<asac> candrews: hi
<asac> candrews: 1st. please add weave to the Firefox3Extensions wiki page
<asac> candrews: and add yourself as the QA contact ;)
<candrews> I'm on it
<asac> candrews: are you trying to use xpi.mk?
<asac> candrews: what is your source and your binary package name?
<asac> are they identical?
<candrews> yes, both are "mozilla-weave"
<candrews> here my repository: https://code.launchpad.net/~candrews-integralblue/firefox-extensions/mozilla-weave.ubuntu
<asac> candrews: you need to define a build command
<asac> candrews: as of now your rules doesnt build weave
<candrews> ah
<asac> so there is no .xpi in the top level directory when xpi.mk wants to package that up
<asac> candrews: if you just run make in top level dir
<asac> does that produce a .xpi ?
<candrews> #MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<candrews> almost - you need to define MOZSDKDIR=/usr/bin/xulrunner
<asac> he? you mean /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/ ?
<candrews> is that what it should be?
<asac> anyway ok. try to use make -C $(CURDIR) xpi
<asac> as build command
<asac> candrews: no, it should do:
<asac> MOZSDKDIR =  $(shell pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul)/bin/
<asac> or maybe
<asac> MOZSDKDIR =  $(shell pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul)/sdk/
<asac> try
<asac> havent tried to build weave with our sdk yet ;)
<candrews> got a bit farther - they have a problem in their Makefile around x86_64... I'll hack it for now and report it upstream.
<asac> candrews: i think its fixed in upstream hg
<asac> (the 64bit thing)
<candrews> I'm using the 0.2.2 tag...
<candrews> is it fixed there?
<asac> candrews: i dont know. if it doesnt work for you then probably not ;)
<asac> its definitly fixed in hg head ;)
<candrews> # FIXME: x86_64, ia64, sparc, Alpha
<candrews> It's not fixed upstream.
<candrews> http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/index.cgi/file/93deb540be2f/src/Makefile
<asac> candrews: hmm. strange. in the weave breakage bug we had the dev posted a 64bit extension
<asac> candrews: so probably wait for upstream to fix it
<candrews> he had to have hacked it
<candrews> Well, I put in the change.
<candrews> and got farther.
<asac> yeah
<candrews> $(shell pkg-config --variable=sdkdir libxul)/sdk/ doesn't quite work.
<candrews> it just return /sdk
<candrews> i have libxul installed, i checked.
<candrews> pkg-config --list-all | grep xul
<candrews> probably not good.
<asac> candrews: you need a build-dependency on xulrunner-1.9-dev :)
<asac> as you want to build binary components
<asac> e.g. you dont have that package installed atm ;)
<candrews> okay, so i need the -dev package.
<candrews> got it.
<candrews> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), cdbs, mozilla-devscripts (>= 0.5~), xulrunner-1.9-dev
<asac> thats reasonable
<candrews> groovy
<candrews> Thank you very much for all this help - I've never done this before, and I doubt i'd be able to figure out it out any other way.
<asac> candrews: thats ok, as long as you dont stop helping out tomorrow ;) ... which would be wasted time for me then
<asac> but i guess you want to maintain this on the long run, so great.
<asac> welcome ;)
<candrews> I hope too - I'm trying to get more involved than just filing bugs
<asac> candrews: extension work is the right thing to do then
<asac> you get started on easy packaging tasks
<asac> and can help a lot by doing research ;)
<asac> e.g. finding new extensions to package that are ready for release
<asac> :)
<candrews> unlike this one - which is clearly not release ready!
<asac> candrews: this one is ok. our requirements are just: we can build from source + it has a license file in top-level directory that is a free-license ;)
<asac> candrews: you can talk to Jazzva on how to best contribute to extension maintenance ,)
<candrews> cool
<asac> he technically leads the extension team ;)
<asac> candrews: have you joined the extension team?
<candrews> I have not, but I need to do that.
<asac> candrews: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> join there ;)
<asac> and https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillasquad for now ;)
<Jazzva> Hey, candrews... I'm a bit busy till the end of the week, but asac told you the basics :). To see a list of packaged and needs-info extensions go to wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List
<candrews> I'll definitely be looking that over.
<candrews> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/candrews/weave-packaging/mozilla-weave.ubuntu/src'
<candrews> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/sdk//bin/xpidl -m header -I/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/sdk//idl IWeaveCrypto.idl
<candrews> make[2]: /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/sdk//bin/xpidl: Command not found
<Jazzva> Packaging instructions are located at wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<candrews> After this, i plan to attack Google Gears :-)
<candrews> I'm reading that page now.
<asac> candrews: see whats wrong?
<asac> the sdk is too much in that path
<asac> try to just use pkg-config output for SDKDIR
<asac> I'd suggest
<asac> candrews: is google gears free-software?
<candrews> I should have seen that!
<candrews> It is indeed.
<Jazzva> candrews, and that's basically the most I can help you at the moment. I'll be available for chat somewhere next week. :)
<candrews> alright - thanks Jazzva.
<Jazzva> But I see you're already working on extensions, so dunno if you need my help now :).
<asac> Jazzva: ill admit candrews to the extension team, ok?
<asac> or do you want to approve?
<Jazzva> Umm, feel free to do it :)
<asac> Jazzva: what trial period did we settle on in mozillateam meeting? you remember?
<Jazzva> lemme see... I think 4 or 6 weeks?
<asac> Jazzva: ok lets say 6
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> and I'm off again...
<asac> Jazzva: cu
<candrews> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9/include/nscore.h:51:21: error: prtypes.h: No such file or directory
<candrews> That's weird - a file which xulrunner itself needs isn't present.
<candrews> Any idea what library prtypes.h may be in?
<asac> candrews: hmm. you need to add the /usr/include/nspr/ to include paths
<asac> candrews: oh wait
<asac> candrews: please upgrade to xulrunner from ~mozillateam ppa
<asac> candrews: that should fix it ;)
<candrews> i take it that'll make Hardy soon? :-P
<asac> candrews: yes. next week it will land
<asac> (hopefully)
<asac> candrews: better use my PPA ... i think it should have the bits too
<asac> let me check
<asac> candrews: ok for now its only in ~mozillateam ppa ... my build has not finished yet. but shouldnt be a problem
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<candrews> I'm already installing.
<asac> ok great
<asac> candrews: remember to put the proper build-depends in place (>= 1.9.0.1)
<asac> document that you need at least 1.9.0.1 or higher (because of this)
<candrews> I have to upgrade firefox too
<asac> yes
<candrews> This is interesting!
<asac> why?
<candrews> i was just going to cherry-pick those 2 packages, guess i can't do that
<asac> candrews: you can ... you just need all ;)
<candrews> so it compiled!
<asac> candrews: add it to sources list and update, then type apt-get install firefox xulrunner-1.9 :)
<asac> candrews: ok cool
<candrews> but lots of errors/warnings from lintian
<asac> please paste the build log to paste.ubuntu.com (if its not too long)
<candrews> Now running lintian...
<candrews> W: mozilla-weave: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/install.rdf
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-lgpl
<candrews> W: mozilla-weave: copyright-without-copyright-notice
<candrews> W: mozilla-weave: description-synopsis-might-not-be-phrased-properly
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: description-too-long
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: extended-description-is-empty
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.so
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.so
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.so
<candrews> Finished running lintian.
<candrews> i don't think that's too long for irc.
<asac> candrews: ok. fix the arch independent stuff.
<asac> candrews: since you ship dependent binaries you have to use all instead of any in Architecture: in control
<asac> err, any instead of all :)
<asac> candrews: i guess you can fix the empty etended description on your own
<candrews> got it.
<asac> and the too long description
<asac> and please look at other extensions that are tri-licensed for the proper copyright file
<candrews> Seems pretty straightforward from here.
<asac> there should be plenty in code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> look at the ~ubuntu-dev branches for the proper copyright
<asac> as those have been reviewed and uploaded alreadey
<asac> candrews: another important change you have to do is to open up the maxVersion in install.rdf
<asac> to 3.0.*
<asac> so we dont have to update the extension package on each and every xulrunner/firefox upload
<candrews> isn't that up to upstream?
<asac> candrews: no
<asac> they have different procedures
<candrews> <em:maxVersion>3.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<candrews> already done.
<asac> ok great
<asac> candrews: what is minVersion ?
<candrews> <em:minVersion>3.0b2pre</em:minVersion>
<asac> ok then you have to prevent install in firefox directory
<asac> there is a variable that defaults to firefox-addons firefox .... you can just set it to be just firefox-addons
<asac> its MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<candrews> that goes in debian/rules?
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe there is an example line already?
<asac> otherwise its similar to the other variables defined there
<armin76> bumb
<candrews> am I supposed to be "exporting" variables in debian/rules?
<asac> yes
<asac> candrews: you started with XPI.TEMPLATE
<candrews> yes, i did.
<asac> there are examples
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.so
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: missing-dependency-on-libc needed by ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.soW: mozilla-weave: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/install.rdf
<candrews> Those are the 3 I don't know how to resolve... should i worry about them?
<asac> hmm
<asac> the former i need to fix i gues
<asac> xpi.mk
<asac> so dont bother for those now
<asac> candrews: oh you need to add shlib depends to Depends:
<asac> in control
<asac> so you get the missing-dependency error awway
<asac> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<asac> + the other depends
<asac> (if any)
<candrews> that does it!
<candrews> I'm not sure why though...
<asac> it automatically gathers binary dependencies by lookint at ELF information of .so files
<asac> those will be inserted into shlibs:Depends
<candrews> woah, magic. I like it :-)
<candrews> W: mozilla-weave: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/install.rdf
<candrews> E: mozilla-weave: arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share ./usr/share/mozilla-weave/platform/Linux_x86_64-gcc3/components/WeaveCrypto.so
<candrews> what about those 2? the arch depend one i thought would be fixed by switching the arch from all to any.
<asac> candrews: thats ok. the latter i will fix in xpi.mk
<asac> the former, i am not sure if i care enough to fix it in xpi.mk
<asac> otherwise you can ignore it
<candrews> lol :)
<candrews> alright, then i'll get onto fixing the doc stuff.
<candrews> Most excellent :-)
<asac> great
<candrews> I suppose I should make myself a ppa for this.
<asac> candrews: you can use the ~mozilla-extension-dev PPA now :)
<asac> candrews: but well. if you just want to test, use your own :)
<candrews> now when a new version of weave comes out, what's the easiest way for me to update to it?
<asac> candrews: 1st. you maintain a upstream branch (currently thats rev1)
<asac> then you commit the new upstream as rev 2 on that
<asac> open changelog in .ubuntu branch
<asac> run bzr merge
<asac> and fix issues
<asac> done
<asac> candrews: we are working on a way to do this automatically and let extension maintainers just sign-off automerged branches (or if there is a problem in automerging, let them know)
<asac> but for now, you have to do it manually like described above ;)
<candrews> Fixed all the lintian errors, and commit back to bzr :-)
<candrews> And now the Boss is going to be less than thrilled at my time allocation, so I'm going to do the Day Job Thing for a little bit.
<candrews> Thanks again for all your help!
<candrews> one more thing! It created the XPI as being called sync-Linux.xpi
<candrews> where did it get that from? :-)
<asac> candrews: the xpi.mk can deal with every .xpi name as long its in top-level dir after the BUILD_CMD was run
<candrews> how about the version? Where does it get that from?
<asac> candrews: version?
<asac> candrews: you have to use a proper versio nin debian/changelog
<asac> e.g. 0.2-0ubuntu1
<candrews> ah! so it gets it from the changelog!
<candrews> awesome!
<asac> yeah
<asac> before dash there is upstream version (e.g. 0.2.2) after dash is package revision (e.g. 0ubuntu1, 0ubuntu2, etc.)
<candrews> why is it 0ubuntu?
<crimsun> because 0.2.2-1 is not in Debian
<candrews> In theory... when install the deb... it should show up in firefox's installed extensions, right?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-11
<Volans> asac: for the bug 243064 news2000 has made a redirect on the site, so the bug is now override, but seems to be confirmed in Firefox 1.5 on Dapper (I think I don't have the Release Notes link in the Help menu on FF1.5 on Dapper... I don't have see it yesterday when trying)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243064 in ubuntu-website "page "releasenotes 604" not found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243064
<Volans> I don't know if you want to add the MozillaTeam and/or the Ubuntu Firefox package to the bug
<gnomefreak> bug 246694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246694 in firefox-3.0 "Can Not Uninstall Add-Ons" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246694
<gnomefreak> asac: you around? it seems i have to backport nss and nspr
<gnomefreak> here is why * bump minimum libnss3-dev build requirements to >= 3.12.0~1.9b3
<gnomefreak>     - update debian/control
<gnomefreak>   * bump minimum libnspr4-dev build requirements to >= 4.7.0~1.9b3
<gnomefreak> or i lower the minimum version of nss nspr but i think its easier to backport them
<rzr> hi,
<rzr> bye
<rzr> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: just drop the versions from the depends
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> ok xulrunner started
 * gnomefreak remembers nss builds being faster than this
<gnomefreak> if i dont fall asleep first i should be done with these by lunchtime like 7-8 hours
 * gnomefreak going to lay down for an hour or so waiting for xulrunner
<XioNoX> Hi !
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> hi asac
<XioNoX> Ready for another day of ubufox :D
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> What can I do today ?
<asac> XioNoX: ok. so today the idea is to cleanup your branches ;)
<XioNoX> o_O
<asac> XioNoX: then get the diff reviewed by gandalf
<XioNoX> It is already dirty ?
<XioNoX> okay
<asac> XioNoX: look at your branches. the code style is quite dirty
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> he is not yet here at works :D
<asac> i commented on your plugin-finder branch in the branch whiteboard
<asac> on launchpad
<asac> XioNoX: take a look at those comments there
<XioNoX> oh
<asac> XioNoX: so basically: use same indentiation, same variable name formatting and _dont_ remove code by commenting it out (instead remove it completely)
<XioNoX> so comments are only real comments
<XioNoX> what do you call indentiation ?
<asac> XioNoX: indentation
<asac> to indent ;)
<XioNoX> I'll gooogle translate this
<XioNoX> I've try to respect the variable name formating
<asac> XioNoX: anyway. so half day code cleanup, then we will send you to new tutorials while drafting the next big task you can do ;)
<asac> XioNoX: try better ;)
<asac> XioNoX: its good to use bzr diff to see your changes
<asac> do that and you probably see what i mean
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: maybe work in the plugin-finder comments i gave in whiteboard
<asac> i will give you comments on the other branch as soon as i get to it ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> today I'll left earlier
<XioNoX> beacause I'm going back home (in britany) for a week
<XioNoX> so you will maybe see me a little bit during the next week, but mostly the week after
<asac> XioNoX: ok. so we should certainly induce you what you should look at during that week ;)
<asac> the next tasks we were thinking of is more complex ;)
<XioNoX> ok, i'll see if i can do it
<XioNoX> "Remove the Uncomplete header", what do you mean in your whiteboard ?
<XioNoX> and what I've call littledesc, will maybe be used for the homepage url
<asac> XioNoX: "uncomplete" comment
<asac> which is not an english word ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> littledesc == i am fine if you want to use that for homepage, name it "homepage" ;)
<XioNoX> just remove the comment ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. it doesnt have any benefit, so just drop it
<asac> XioNoX: then look at the diff:
<asac> bzr diff -r 94..
<XioNoX> it is to warn people that it point to nowhere
<asac> and see whatelse you want to improve
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i don think that we need that information there
<asac> if we want to add that we should document that in a TODO file
<asac> e.g. TODO: implement homepage + description in plugin finder webservice  ... or something
 * asac out grabbing some food
<asac> [reed]: who is jemalloc reviewer?
<XioNoX> fast!
<[reed]> stuart or jasone
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 435683
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 435683 in jemalloc "libjemalloc deadlocks with aoss" [Major,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435683
<asac> we (ubuntu) havent hit that bug, just saw that comment on debian bug tracker
<[reed]> hmm
<asac> armin76: so my static jemalloc patch works for you on gentoo, right?
<asac> armin76: do you have same libc as we do?
<XioNoX> asac, code clean & pushed fot the 2 branches
 * asac pulls
<asac> XioNoX: bzr diff -r94..
<asac> (on plugin-finder branch) ... there is still some wierd indentation
<asac> for table.appendChild(cellDescUnder);
<XioNoX> normally not
<asac> XioNoX: there is ;) ... further, please make two lines out of: "if  (!pluginInfo.desc) pluginInfo.desc = "No description found in plugin database. Report a bug to ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com";"
<asac> XioNoX: ok. and a not needed new-line addition below "// create the radio"
<asac> thats all from style from me
<asac> on plugin-finder
<XioNoX> but that is peanuts, not ?
<XioNoX> teacher always told me to comment as much as possible, put a lot of space, etc... :D
<asac> XioNoX: hehe. yes, but that doesnt mean to add a new line where there wasnt before ;)
<asac> patches should be minimal :)
<XioNoX> with a lot of comment I would understand the code a lot faster, you don't thinks so ?
<XioNoX> plugin.finder pushed
<asac> XioNoX: my comment was about removing an empty line
<asac> not about removing a comment
<asac> look at the bzr diff -r94..
<asac> there is a new line added below // create the audio
<asac> XioNoX: ok. i commented on the other branch
<asac> in whiteboard
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/restart.notifier
<XioNoX> i've remove the empty line under // create the radio
<asac> ok cool
<asac> (sorry, i dont want to be picky here ...)
<asac> but i am sure you would get those comments from any other mozilla dev when sending these patches for review to bugzilla ;)
<asac> so better get used to it :-D
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: ok. once you have done those code clean-ups there is one more thing left to test :)
<asac> ubufox is ment to work with firefox-2 as well
<asac> so install firefox-2 package (backup your .mozilla directory in case it messes with it) :)
<asac> and see if it works there as well
<XioNoX> 2 things
<XioNoX> first, i dont get this :
<XioNoX> + a=Components.interfaces.nsIAppStartup,Components.classes["@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1"].getService(a).quit(a.eRestart | a.eAttemptQuit);
<XioNoX> get the service outside the function scope and remember it as a global variable. this will make thise line basically just read: gAppStartup.quit(gAppStartup.eRestart | gAppStartup.eAttemptQuit)
<XioNoX> and about firefox 2, the script check the file : /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required, which is about firefox 3
<asac> XioNoX: make a global variable var gAppStartup = ....
<XioNoX> just change the "a" by  "gAppStartup" ?
<XioNoX> i dont get it
<asac> no ... get the service as a global variable
<asac> and use that instead of a
<asac> global variable == what you did with var gRFPrefsService = C
<asac> XioNoX: ok. for ffox 2 i will think about what to best do. leave it alone for now
<asac> XioNoX: another indentiation thing: please use 2 spaces instead of one in content/updateRestart.js (and all the other .js files you did)
<asac> and introduce line breaks for:   var ProDir = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/file/directory_service;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIProperties).get("ProfD", Components.interfaces.nsIFile);
<asac> too
<asac> thats a ridiculous long line ;)
<asac> thats all from me i guess
<XioNoX> haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<XioNoX> first i put :
<XioNoX>  var gAppStartup=Components.interfaces.nsIAppStartup,Components.classes["@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1"].getService(a).quit(a.eRestart | a.eAttemptQuit);
<XioNoX> outside function,
<XioNoX>  and then i put  gAppStartup in the restart() function ?
<asac> do you understand what the line is doing?
<asac> we want the service to be stored in global variable gAppStartup
<asac> and the quit in restart
<armin76> asac: i have glibc-2.6.1
<asac> armin76: can you try 2.7?
<asac> err, 2.8 ;)
<armin76> will take a while but yes
<XioNoX> asac, no i don't really understand wht the line is doing
<asac> armin76: my guess is that libc 2.7++ doesnt work with jemalloc
<XioNoX> i've just find it by exploring xlr, ant it works :D
<armin76> asac: that would be pretty stupid, wouldn't it? :D
<asac> armin76: i find the complete jemalloc thing stupid ;)
<asac> XioNoX: try to understand it .... it basically gets you a service from xpcom
<asac> and then it runs a function (quit) on it
<armin76> asac: disable it then :P
<asac> armin76: i was about to enable it ... because people bitch around upstream
<asac> but now it crashes in 2.7/2.8
<XioNoX> ok, done
<asac> thx
<asac> hmm ... not yet pushed ;)
<XioNoX> i have errors
<XioNoX> no errors
<XioNoX> but it don't work now
<XioNoX> something around the lastmodified date check
<XioNoX> resReqFile.exist return undefined
<asac> \o/
<asac> i could update my key  in debian :)(
<asac> XioNoX: check that you didnt forget to rename one or the other variablE
<armin76> yay
<asac> (my ssh key)
<XioNoX> nop, all variables correct
<asac> now i can log into people.debian.org again ;)
<asac> XioNoX: you will find i am sure ;)
<armin76> asac: took a while to bumb :P
<asac> armin76: i think i understand why you are so focussed on bumping ;) ... most likely your machnie bumbs all the time
<armin76> lol
<jt1> asac: hi
<jtv> (it's me, jtv! :) )
<XioNoX> asac, ok, pushed
<asac> jtv: i know that you are jtX ;)
<asac> hi
<jtv> asac: Wow, I'm a wildcard
<jtv> asac: I am also the bearer of good news: expect the workaround for those "//" to be in production very soon.
<jtv> asac: the spec says they're end-of-line comments, but we've changed the parser a bit to treat it as regular text if it follows a colon.
<asac> jtv: ok. sounds like a feasible workaround then
<asac> what spec are you referring to?
<jtv> asac: just a moment, I'll dig it up.
<XioNoX> asac, what do you think about the last push ?
<jtv> asac: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/l10n/mlp_chrome.html#text
<asac> XioNoX: which revision?
<asac> XioNoX: i didnt receive any update yet
<XioNoX> n$ bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/restart.notifier
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 102.
<XioNoX> https://code.launchpad.net/~xionox/ubufox/restart.notifier
<asac> hmm ... still at 97 here
<asac> lets wait a bit more
<XioNoX> 97 is for the plugin finder
<XioNoX> 102 is for the restart notifier
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me check
<asac> XioNoX: move the getService to the global location too
<asac> e.g. Components.classes["@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1"].getService(appStartup).
<XioNoX> ?
<XioNoX> how ?
<asac> err. i think hte problem is that its messed up
<asac> use var gAppStartup = Components.classes["@mozilla.org/toolkit/app-startup;1"].getService(Components.interfaces.nsIAppStartup);
<asac> and then just gAppStartup.quit...
<asac> thats the idea
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> and remove the empty line in the restart function
<asac> that should be it
<asac> (from my side)
<asac> if it works run it through gandalf ;)
<asac> oh ... and since you renamed Notif to Notification (good) everywhere, rename the function too:
<asac> showRestartNotif
<asac> :)=
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but about firefox 2
<XioNoX> nothing work :D
<XioNoX> it is like ubufox isn't loaded
<XioNoX> even for the plugin funder
<XioNoX> finder
<asac> XioNoX: you have to wipe your profile in order to get extensions reregistered imo
<asac> thats why i said: backup your profile ,)
<asac> XioNoX: try stop firefox, then remove extensions.* files in your profile
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> and start again
<asac> maybe that helps ffox to re-register extensions on the lower versionb
<XioNoX> http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureservicederechercqv6.png
<XioNoX> it is a little bit more ugly
<asac> XioNoX: what is "undefined" for?
<asac> the homepage link?
<XioNoX> normally it show just a little "-"
<asac> XioNoX: how comes?
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: why undefined instead of "-"?
<asac> can we fix that in ffox 2?
<XioNoX> I don't know
<XioNoX> i don't know why i see undefined
<asac> XioNoX: most likely you set a value to "null"
<asac> test for null and either hide the element or explicitly set "-" or whatever suites well
<XioNoX> if (!pluginInfo.homepage){
<XioNoX>        pluginInfo.homepage = "-";
<XioNoX>       }
<XioNoX> it is the same as :
<XioNoX>      if  (!pluginInfo.desc){
<XioNoX>        pluginInfo.desc = "No description found in plugin database. Report a bug to ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com";
<XioNoX>       }
<XioNoX> but the 2nd works
<XioNoX> and now firefox don't launch anymore :D
<XioNoX> I restart
<XioNoX> 2min
<XioNoX> back
<XioNoX> the update notifier works well
<XioNoX> but there are this litte bug in the plugin finder
 * gnomefreak likes when things work smoothly
<asac> XioNoX: i think the "undefined" comes from the datasource
<XioNoX> I hope too, not my part :P
<asac> XioNoX: well you can check whether the "homepage" resource exists
<XioNoX> but the desc field shod have the same thing normally
<XioNoX> *should*
<asac> XioNoX: hmm maybe homepage is already defined in webservice. try to use homepage2 ;)
<asac> (just to test)
<asac> if that helps we have to think about a different name
<XioNoX> I don"t want tu run ff2 again
<XioNoX> it mess up my computer
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> hehe
<XioNoX> until when ff 2 is supported ?
<asac> XioNoX: depends on where?
<asac> upstream will abandon it in jun + 6 month
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so, what now ?
<gnomefreak> asac_: is xulrunner-1.9 source stripped as much as possible. its still huge and i thought at one time we were going to try to strip it down a bit to make it smaller
<gnomefreak> tarball is around 39386k
<asac_> XioNoX: is gandalf in the office yet?
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> but we are just going to eay
<XioNoX> eat
<asac_> gnomefreak: there is not much we can strip from xul ... we removed bits from ffox source
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac_> XioNoX: ok. i think next step is to do some thorough XPCOM and RDF Template tutorials (throughout your free week)
<gnomefreak> asac_: any idea why im getting this warning/error i left the versions i have installed below the build failure http://pastebin.mozilla.org/484305
<asac_> gnomefreak: you messed up syntax
<asac_> a missing ,
<asac_> or a missing tab in front of libnspr4-dev
<asac_> look at the dependency lines (as the rror suggests)
<gnomefreak> i didnt change syntax in control but i will look
<gnomefreak> thansk
<asac_> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac_> it says that it cant parse that
<asac_> gnomefreak: you dropped the version from libnspr4-dev
<asac_> you probably did something wrong while doing that
<gnomefreak> but that package built and installed
<gnomefreak> even xulrunner built and installed
<asac> then whats the problem?
<gnomefreak> well i dont see anything in firefox debian/control
<gnomefreak> i found it i think there was a missing , after xulrunner dep and binutils so i added one there lets see if it works now
<gnomefreak> how did yours build while missing the ,?
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sure my dont miss ,
<asac> gnomefreak: thats your work ;)
<gnomefreak> since i didnt touch control before that error
<gnomefreak> asac: you were last one in control
<gnomefreak> debian/control and if i didnt touch it how did it change
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. while this is building, lets setup proper gutsy-backport branches in mozillateam
<asac> (based on hardy)
<gnomefreak> all i did was run dch -i
<asac> gnomefreak: so we go directly for 3.0.1
<asac> wait a few minutes
<asac> i am preparing that for you now
<gnomefreak> for gutsy?
<gnomefreak> asac: i sure hope i dont need to redo nss nspr xulrunner
<asac> gnomefreak: you dont need to do nss/nspr at all :)
<asac> but i told you yesterday ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i did
<gnomefreak> xulrunner needed them
<gnomefreak> or PPA would have failed to build it
<gnomefreak> asac: and i cant do 3.0.1 until its in Intrepid
<gnomefreak> or it wont be accepted
<gnomefreak> i gave you the section in xul about nss nspr
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. work on top of bzr branch lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.gutsy-backports
<asac> (should be there in a few minutes)
<asac> i prepared the changelog for you
<asac> so you just have to do the changes
<asac> gnomefreak: and: lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports
<gnomefreak> when is it going to land in Intrepid?
<asac> gnomefreak: soon enough to do the backport now ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: right after alpha-2 freeze is lifted
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm. this makes me think if we should really base the branch on hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: hold back a few
<asac> gnomefreak: lets base this on intrepid ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: let me redo the branches for you
<asac> sorry
<gnomefreak> good because its alot simplier and supposed to be done with intrepids build (also makes life easy)
<gnomefreak> oh and devscripts doesnt have a target for 3.0.1 it has it for 3.0 and 3.1
<gnomefreak> i keep hearing a2 has been released so the freeze should have been lifted if what i hear is correect
<gnomefreak> maybe ./debian/rules get-orig source would work instead of devscripts
<gnomefreak> asac: my backport needs to be exactly the same as in Intrepid with a ~gutsy0 added to it
<asac> gnomefreak: get the orig.tar.gz from my ppa
<asac> gnomefreak: ok lp:~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.gutsy-backports and lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports should be ready to go (based on intrepid release branch (e.g. .dev)
<gnomefreak> asac: is firefox-3.0_3.0.1+build1+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz the final name for intrepid?
<gnomefreak> including the +build1+
<zbraniecki> hello
<XioNoX> asac, I'm back
<XioNoX> gandalf already pointed me to RDF Template tutorials
<gnomefreak> asac: no need to add anything from prevous changelogs all the change log needs is backported info. and the naming you used is wrong ill get yelled at for that
<asac> gnomefreak: what?
<asac> XioNoX: cool
<asac> XioNoX: you should certainly try to implement a javascript XPCOM component and play around using that from the xpcshell
<asac> XioNoX: as we found earlier today that your xpcom knowledge could deserve some moderate development in order to become effective ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<gnomefreak> when you made changelog for gutsy you used the lp bug #xxxx but that was in intrepids changelog and the version that backports use is same exact as intrepid only adding ~gutsy0 for me so official backport will use ~gutsy1 not 7.10
<asac> zbraniecki: ^^ ok?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> feel free to bump the package version if that helps you :)
<gnomefreak> i changed it
<asac> gnomefreak: oh no
<asac> gnomefreak: thats bull-shit
<gnomefreak> oh yes
<asac> we have to keep the version i choosed
<gnomefreak> cant
<asac> gnomefreak: you can
<asac> gnomefreak: just keep it
<gnomefreak> no i cant it wont get backported
<asac> otherwise users wont upgrade to hardy
<asac> gnomefreak: you do the backport
<gnomefreak> no i dont
<asac> gnomefreak: and we find an upload
<gnomefreak> i package it archive admins push it with a script
<gnomefreak> i get nothing for doing it
<gnomefreak> i do nothing after testing if it builds and runs
<gnomefreak> thats all i do
<gnomefreak> you need to fight it out with backporters to use your version i cant make that call
<asac> gnomefreak: well. thats "doing the backport"
<asac> as you will fix issues you encounter while doing so
<asac> gnomefreak: just keep the version i proposed for now
<asac> gnomefreak: ill talk to the right people before we upload to figure out
<asac> we can bump it easily later in case we need to
<asac> ok?
<gnomefreak> if i use 7.10 than gutsy is not going to upgrade to ~gutsy1 my PPA will be higher
<asac> gnomefreak: you can remove the package from your PPA
<asac> if you already uploaded it
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont care locally its going from my PPA to gutsy that is going to have problems upgrading
<gnomefreak> they still have it on thier system
<gnomefreak> people testing it
<gnomefreak> cant upgrade to your version
<asac> gnomefreak: thats collateral damage we can accept imo
<asac> gnomefreak: people that are subscribed to backport bug will get that info
<zbraniecki> asac: I think that RDF template is more urgent
<zbraniecki> asac: while I'm not convinced why XPCOM is that needed here
<zbraniecki> (maybe because my XPCOM knowledge is limited too ;))
<asac> zbraniecki: well, he doesnt know a thing about how to use XPCOM components
<zbraniecki> asac: how to USE, ok. then MDC tutorial on using components is needed
<zbraniecki> but do you need to write any XPCOM components?
<asac> zbraniecki: yes. we need to make search and install pluggable
<asac> if not search, at least installing plugins should allow you to add new install  methods
<asac> e.g. .xpi + .deb + .rpm
<gnomefreak> atm there is no bug report until im done this time and i dont need a bug if you are pushing instead of archive admins and im sure not going through hell with this its not worth it and once backporters (have to ack it) sees versioning i get hell (dont you remember the other day with flash versioning? same issue as there IMHO firefox isnt worth that much shit for anyone, maybe ill look at it again later but please talk to scottk ab
<zbraniecki> that's ok
<gnomefreak> dont know where that ended but talk to scottk about   the versioning
<zbraniecki> asac: but you'll need to help XioNoX more than I can with writing XPCOM :)
<zbraniecki> and I want to be there
<zbraniecki> to learn too :)
<asac> zbraniecki: ill write the points down as soon as i have time. but i got to know that XioNoX is away for a week
<asac> so that probably gives us enough time to flash out the details for what should be done
<asac> and with what priority
<zbraniecki> asac: yes, we can use this time to plan better what's needed :)
<asac> good. thats helpfulö
<asac> zbraniecki: can you point XioNoX to some basic XPCOM tutorials? i havent looked for quite some time in MDC, not sure where they are :-D
<zbraniecki> yea
<asac> zbraniecki: i think he can learn this and templating during next week then :-D
<zbraniecki> do you want him to read XPCOM before templates?
<XioNoX> I can, but I'll not have too much time
<asac> zbraniecki: i dont mind which order ;) both should be done the week after next week ;)
<zbraniecki> yes
<zbraniecki> I think templates are easier
<zbraniecki> :)
<asac> zbraniecki: yeah, but they can also be painful :-D
<zbraniecki> and I could refresh my XPCOM knopwledge a bit ;)
<zbraniecki> right
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: what do you prefer?
<XioNoX> there are so many words here : http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Template_Guide:Introduction
<zbraniecki> learning painful but easier stuff, or more C++ like but more logical stuff? :)
<asac> XioNoX: i think you just need a few hours and to try the basic tutorials... it would just be really helpful if you knew the basics ;)
<XioNoX> give me the 2 tutos
<XioNoX> And I will chose
<asac> XioNoX: you need both :-D
<XioNoX> so give me both
<zbraniecki> asac: are you ok with those XPCOM components being written in JS?
<XioNoX> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XPCOM this ?
<asac> XioNoX: yeah ;) zbraniecki will give you a few more links about basic use of XPCOM in javascript ;)
<asac> zbraniecki: yes. thats my idea
<gnomefreak> why did we go back to ~/.mozilla-thunderbird instead of ~/.thunderbird
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/How_to_Build_an_XPCOM_Component_in_Javascript
<asac> gnomefreak: we never moved to .thunderbird
<gnomefreak> i had it
<gnomefreak> maybe tbird 3
<asac> zbraniecki: does that also discuss how to add a new interface?
<zbraniecki> yes, tb3 is in .thunderbird
<XioNoX> zbraniecki, ha, english only
<XioNoX> it would be too easy with a french one
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: chinese and japanese are ready to use too
<XioNoX> I've seen
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: do not hesitate to localize it :)
<asac> zbraniecki: mozilla.com always used .thunderbird ... its just that we and debian still are stuck in the custom profile folder :/
<zbraniecki> asac: I know.
<XioNoX> zbraniecki, it is not my job :)
<zbraniecki> and I'm tolerant so I never asked this tremendous question - WHY?
<zbraniecki> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: seee #ubuntu-bugs about ~/.firefox instead of ~/.mozilla/firefox
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: I know :) You CAN do this, but you can read english one, I don't mind
<zbraniecki> ;)
<XioNoX> asac : shouldn't you use freedesktop recomandations ? : http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?184-cleaning-user-preferences-keeping-user-data
<gnomefreak> btw firefox meets SRU why are we backporting it?
<asac> zbraniecki: when i did this in tbird 0.1 i was used to mozilla trashing profiles if you downloaded a new version and tested that
<XioNoX> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/latest/ar01s03.html
<asac> i didnt want to deal with users complaining about broken profiles when they installed tbird from mozilla.com
<asac> now i am just scared that i will break existing profiles if i auto migrate them (as there are still absolute paths in really, really old profiles)
<asac> but last time i seriously investigated this was in the beginning of 1.5 cycle ;)
<asac> tbird  3 should be back to normal for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> someone needs to take that over i was thinking about doing it but havent decided yet
<gnomefreak> same with ff4
<asac> gnomefreak: no ffox will stay in that folder for sure
<gnomefreak> fta2: didnt want to update them. come to think of it i havent had any updates from his PPA
<gnomefreak> asac: its not that its why isnt it was the question
<asac> gnomefreak: he is not here atm. ithink he does a combined business + holiday trip this july
<gnomefreak> he asked why we dont use ~/.firefox i figure we dump everything else in there why not leave it
<gnomefreak> asac: figured that
<zbraniecki> asac: what is the datasurce for plugins?
<zbraniecki> is it RDF?
<zbraniecki> what is the source of data for those templates?
<zbraniecki> asac: ping
<asac> zbraniecki: the datasource is not a real rdf datasource
<asac> zbraniecki: it uses RDF and parses that to a structure
<asac> (e.g. pluginInfo) ... which is then used by the Wizard.js to construct the xul tree
<zbraniecki> ok. because next to us we have an owner of RDF module in Mozilla :)
<zbraniecki> and he has some questions ;)
<asac> zbraniecki: one task would be to make a _real_ RDFDataSource XPCom out of it
<asac> zbraniecki: invite him to get in here
<PikeMac> soooooo
<armin76> bumb
<zbraniecki> let me give zbraniecki: is it RDF?
<zbraniecki> [15:13] zbraniecki: what is the source of data for those templates?
<zbraniecki> [15:14] zbraniecki: asac: ping
<zbraniecki> [15:17] asac: zbraniecki: the datasource is not a real rdf datasource
<zbraniecki> [15:17] asac: zbraniecki: it uses RDF and parses that to a structure
<zbraniecki> [15:17] asac: (e.g. pluginInfo) ... which is then used by the Wizard.js to construct the xul tree
<PikeMac> what's the plugin data in?
<zbraniecki> [15:17] zbraniecki: ok. because next to us we have an owner of RDF module in Mozilla
<zbraniecki> [15:17] zbraniecki: and he has some questions
<zbraniecki> [15:18] asac: zbraniecki: one task would be to make a _real_ RDFDataSource XPCom out of it
<zbraniecki> [15:18] asac: zbraniecki: invite him to get in here
<PikeMac> asac: why would you add another RDF use case? y'know, RDF is bound to die :-)
<PikeMac> I can perfectly see a case for using xul templates without RDF, though
<asac> PikeMac: ok fine. its just that the current webservice already ships RDF
<PikeMac> pfs?
<asac> PikeMac: what dataformat would you suggest for requesting plugin database
<asac> PikeMac: pfs + ubuntu-pfs
<asac> yes
<asac> s/requesting/querying/
<PikeMac> now, I can see that poor pfs returns RDF/XML, like all our webservices have to
<PikeMac> but you're more interested in what the user has currently installed, or are we talking about the real plugin installation experience?
<asac> PikeMac: we are talking about multiple points ;)
<asac> PikeMac: i want to start with plugin finder service as this is the most neglected thing the world has seen
<asac> PikeMac: in the end i want plugins to be installable, like extensions
<PikeMac> don't we all :-/
<asac> PikeMac: in addition i want the plugin finder wizard to be replaced with the addons dialog opening with a search pre-run
<asac> PikeMac: since doing all this right requires also work on the way plugins are manged, i want to do it in small steps
<asac> for instance you cannot really install multiple plugins and then select which plugin to use for which mime-type and such
<asac> PikeMac: so the first step is to move the current plugin finder wizard to a new tab in the addons dialog
<asac> PikeMac: for now that tab is hidden unless spawned by the "install missing plugins ..." button
<gnomefreak> Bug 246694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246694 in firefox-3.0 "Can Not Uninstall Add-Ons" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246694
<asac> PikeMac: once we manage to understand what is exactly required for managing installed plugins in a reasonable fashion we probably can include general search capabilities for plugins in the "get addons" tab
<asac> PikeMac: but thats later on
<PikeMac> I wonder how we're locally representing installed plugins. I bet it'd be good to focus on that data format for plugin representation rather than RDF
<asac> PikeMac: no that sucks much more
<asac> look at pluginreg.dat
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats the "local" presentation of it
<PikeMac> I do
<PikeMac> well, that's just the file format
<asac> anyway. i dont really care which data format is used. i am more interested in other things.
<PikeMac> you shouldn't be surprised to find that data in sqlite at one point
<asac> for instance: allow new "install methods" to be plugged in
<asac> so we can inject .deb packages in the results
<asac> and rehat can inject .rpm packages
<PikeMac> smells like category manager to me
<asac> PikeMac: yes. thats the direction i think
<asac> PikeMac: same pluggability is required for Extensions too :)
<asac> so: the two main tasks here are: make install (or even search) extendable for _all_ addons
<asac> and 2. replace the plugin finder wizard by a usually hidden "wizard" tab in addons dialog
<asac> using richlistbox
<asac> and xul template ;)
<asac> e.g. not really a wizard, but just a result page where you can install one of the results you get
<PikeMac> who's shepparding that code in on the mozilla side?
<zbraniecki> asac: so you just want to present results in the form extension brower in addons panel works like
<zbraniecki> what's the data source - ubuntu or AMO?
<asac> PikeMac: not sure. i probably will talk to people at firefox summit
<asac> PikeMac: if the patches make sense and people are _for_ improvement in this area, I doubt that its a problem
<PikeMac> it seems to be a happy mix between bug fixes and UE decisions, which scares me
<asac> zbraniecki: the datasource can be either AMO or ubuntu.
<zbraniecki> cool!
<asac> PikeMac: thats true
<zbraniecki> I like that idea
<asac> PikeMac: but well. thats always the case for new features, isnt it?
<PikeMac> sure
<asac> new features uncover bad decisions in the past and require some refactoring
<asac> ;)
<asac> PikeMac: ill try to split these things down into comprehensible steps/tasks we can then discuss with you or other mozilla developers
<armin76> asac: i'm compiling...
<armin76> glibc-2.8 and gcc-4.1
<PikeMac> luckily I won't have a lot more to contribute than "avoid RDF" ;-)
<asac> zbraniecki: in a perfect world you could add new repositories that get included in search ;)
<asac> PikeMac: whats the substitude now? DB?
<PikeMac> say "sqlite" if you want  to land stuff :-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> its just a legacy thing and how we can get to where we want
<asac> keeping the RDF backend for the first steps seemed logical to me ;)
<asac> especially since the results usually come from web services
<zbraniecki> asac: yea, I agree with asac. Otherwise it'll be not deliverable in the time of XioNoX internship
<PikeMac> actually, that might be a counter argument, if you're reading critical data from a webservice without validating the data
<asac> PikeMac: what do you mean?
<PikeMac> What happens if some error on the server sends junk, incomplete data, whatever
<Volans> Hi asac, tonight I have signaled to you a bug here, perhaps you have see it?
<asac> Volans: hmm not sure?
<asac> PikeMac: XML parser will choke
<Volans> for the bug 243064 news2000 has made a redirect on the site, so the bug is now override, but seems to be confirmed in Firefox 1.5 on Dapper (I think I don't have the Release Notes link in the Help menu on FF1.5 on Dapper... I don't have see it yesterday when trying)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243064 in ubuntu-website "page "releasenotes 604" not found" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243064
<Volans> I don't know if you want to add the MozillaTeam and/or the Ubuntu Firefox package to the bug
<PikeMac> asac: not on malicious code :-/
<PikeMac> anyway, I need to catch a plane
<asac> PikeMac: well. the user (or most likely the distro) will add a trusted URL
<asac> which can use https
<asac> and so on
<asac> you cannot entirely prevent high-jacking of web-services, but if you assume that thats safe it should be fine imo
<PikeMac> well, I'm just saying it's an argument, not necessarily a good one
<PikeMac> gotta run
<armin76> gah
<armin76> xul-1.9 fails to build with libXrender-0.9.2
<asac> armin76: bumb
<asac> 0.9.4 works
<Volans> asac: looked at it?
 * asac looking now
<asac> Volans: commented
<Volans> ok
<Volans> thanks
<asac> Volans: ok added firefox task ... which is now "low" ;)
<armin76> asac: i know
<armin76> but i didn't want to upgrade to xorg-1.4
<armin76> asac: how are you supposed to know if the patch did something?
<asac> hehe
<asac> armin76: set breakpoints?
<armin76> well, doesn't crash
<asac> armin76: the remote client?
<armin76> ah
<armin76> i didn't try that :D
<asac> for me the main app is fine ... just the remote clients segfaults on exit
<armin76> works
<asac> armin76: do you see a difference in performance?
<asac> ok off for a few
<plun> Hi all , ping  FTA   !!    :)
<plun> fta2 it was...
<plun> asac: have you seen Fabien ?
<stek79_> hello guys
<stek79_> I've just seen this bug opened by asac 10 hours ago
<stek79_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/247494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247494 in xulrunner-1.9 "1.9.0.1 / 3.0.1 security stability update" [High,In progress]
<stek79_> somebody knows what's that?
<stek79_> from the description I can't figure it out
<armin76> eh?
<armin76> that means he's going to add xulrunner 1.9.0.1 and firefox 3.0.1
<stek79_> hello asac!
<stek79_> I was asking just now some information on your bug #247494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247494 in xulrunner-1.9 "1.9.0.1 / 3.0.1 security stability update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247494
<stek79_> 247494
<stek79_> #247494
<stek79_> nite bot :)
<stek79_> how can I take a look at the changes between current ubuntu ff3 and the next ff 3.0.1 ?
<stek79_> I have some news about the gmail slowness problem
<stek79_> of firefox3
<stek79_> two evidences so far
<stek79_> 1) if we use the old gmail UI (clicking on Old Version link) the scrolling gets pretty fast
<stek79_> 2) it seemed to me that the scrolling issue has been resolved some months ago, and then recently reappeared
<stek79_> well, speaking with other FF3 users I've found that I'm not the only one that discovered this fact
<stek79_> so I conclude that there must be a recent package upgrade that has slowed down firefox 3 scrolling
<stek79_> for example, I remember a recent libcairo upgrade
<stek79_> any ideas about that guys?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-12
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push 3.0.1 to Hardy yet?
<gnomefreak> !info nspluginwrapper intrepid
<ubottu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> asac: did we drop nspluginwrapper? its not showing up with apt-cache policy or search in intrepid and as you see bot cant find it either
<gnomefreak> bug 247601
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247601 in flashplugin-nonfree "Adobe Flash not visible." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247601
<gnomefreak> bug 247682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247682 in flashplugin-nonfree "beta flash/ firefox crash " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247682
<gnomefreak> this tbird bullshit needs to get fixed soon
<gnomefreak> cant send damn email to Lp bugs because tbird doesnt make the reply correctly (changes it after hitting reply) not sure if this is just IMAP) can someone please test with tbird 2.0.0.15 and POP3.
<gnomefreak> it seems that new nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-173 builds  its own moduless as if you installed from the .run package on nvidia site, and why after building modules does the log in sound play :(
<eagles0513875> hey all i was told in other channel
<eagles0513875> and told that there was a fix that was going to be released for gnash spawning multiple processes
<gnomefreak> asac: i told eagles0513875 to see you before pushing a gnash fix since i saw you and someone else working on it yesterday (friday the 11th)
<asac> gnash fix?
<eagles0513875> it keeps spawning multiple processes for me bogging down my system
<gnomefreak> asac: too many processes are being spawned
<asac> whats the fix?
<eagles0513875> asac: gnome told me you guys were working on a gnash fix
<gnomefreak> damn he is here
<asac> eagles0513875: no. we are working on updating it  to 0.8.3
<gnomefreak> fix/merge/sometheing else cant remember what the last one in / / / was
<eagles0513875> has that been tested for spawning too many processes
<eagles0513875> if you would like i can try gnash again
<eagles0513875> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<asac> eagles0513875: try the builds that are in gnash PPA
<gnomefreak> i need a package to install (any package i dont alreeady have)
<eagles0513875> asac: whats the link to the ppa
<asac> Launchpad -> Gnash Team -> PPA ;)
<gnomefreak> you started a gnash team?
<asac> but i never heard of a gnash problem like that
<asac> gnomefreak: long time ago ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> (with upstream developers)
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<eagles0513875> asac: i dont know if it might be me being on 64bit hardy
<gnomefreak> iirc asac uses 64
<gnomefreak> or did
<asac> i am using it
 * gnomefreak needs a mac
<gnomefreak> s/needs/wants
<eagles0513875> asac: using what
<asac> 1 week ago i upgraded to intrepid
<asac> before that hardy
<eagles0513875> ahhhh gotcha
<eagles0513875> asac: u haveing any issues with gnash and intrepd
<asac> eagles0513875: in hardy it worked great
<eagles0513875> really
<eagles0513875> were u on 32 or 64
<asac> eagles0513875: in intrepid it works, except that video is busted
<asac> (due to gstreamer)
<asac> eagles0513875: like i said above ... 64bit
<asac> anyway ... got to run
<asac> bl
<asac> bbl
<eagles0513875> interesting u never had the ff3 issue wher eit spawns multiple processes
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: me neither
<gnomefreak> but im on 32
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> i need a package to install :(
<gnomefreak> oh hell ill look when i get back from smoke
<eagles0513875> what package
<gnomefreak> anyone
<gnomefreak> i want to see if Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<gnomefreak> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<gnomefreak> Processing triggers for menu ...
<gnomefreak> is causing login sound to play
<eagles0513875> gnash still isnt working for me even klash isnt working
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: throw the harddrive out the window and get a new one than it will work ;)
<eagles0513875> :P
<eagles0513875> is gnash for gnome and klash for kde
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> but as i remember you can use gnash on kde
<gnomefreak> i think klash is for konq. and gnash is for gtk
<eagles0513875> cuz there is a serious problem with gnash somewhere
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: other people seeing this?
<eagles0513875> ?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: anyone else having same problems as you with gnash?
<eagles0513875> not that i know of
 * gnomefreak thinks it a local problem
<eagles0513875> care to help me out gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: try new profiles ff3or whatever browser you use
<eagles0513875> ff3 is default and how do i create a new profile
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: u saying rm -rf .firefox
<gnomefreak> hold on ill get you the right way to do it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no
<gnomefreak> and you shouldnt have ~/.firefox
<gnomefreak> damnit now my LP page moved to the left
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: firefox -ProfileManager in terminal
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: make a new one and use it to see if it gets fixed
<eagles0513875> could it be an issue having ff3 installed and 2
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: also how bad is it? runnig top should tell you the cpu and memory useage. is it only when on say youtube or any flash site
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: only if you use both
<gnomefreak> waswitching back and forth can really mess things up
<eagles0513875> there is only one now
<gnomefreak> s/waswitching/switching
<gnomefreak> but if it already corrupted your profile it will stay that way
<eagles0513875> but for instance i go to you tube its not noticing the plugin is installed
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: make sure ff3 is using it
<eagles0513875> im restarting ff3
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: make sure you set update-alternatives to use gnash. im looking for right one but cant find it but its gonna be an xulrunner-1.9-addons or something like that
<eagles0513875> how do i do that
<gnomefreak> maybe xulrunner-addons-gnash
<eagles0513875> i need to install that instead of gnash pkg
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: to set all system defaults use sudo update-alternatives --all (i use --all all the time i never use the set one way
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you can try sudo update-alternatives xulrunner-addons-gnash
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9-addons-gnash
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: also look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ to see if gnash is in there
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> im not using gnash at this time but it will be something like libgnash.so
<eagles0513875> its not it says libflash.so
<eagles0513875> should i remove libflsh.so
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: remove flash before using gnash
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so any flash related pkgs go
<gnomefreak> IIRC there have been problems with having both on system
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you can remove it from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<gnomefreak> than remove flashplugin-nonfree
<eagles0513875> already done
<eagles0513875> i removed all flash realted stuff except gnash
<eagles0513875> now there is nothing in that flder
<gnomefreak> than remove gnash with sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash  than run sudo apt-get autoclean than install gnash again
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: because you switched between ff2 adn 3 at one time and it installed in firefox-2 plugins dir
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhh gotcha
<eagles0513875> should i remove ff2
<gnomefreak> install mozilla-plugin-gnash konqueror-plugin-gnash
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you can, i really dont advice using both due to this problem
<gnomefreak> i dont have 2 on my system
<gnomefreak> if i need it its just a command away
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> going to remove that
<eagles0513875> there is still nothing showing up in that plugins folder
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you installed the 2 packages i told you
<gnomefreak> maybe remove ff2 from ~/.mozilla/
<eagles0513875> i have gnash installed whats the other pkg
<gnomefreak> 07:11 <      gnomefreak > install mozilla-plugin-gnash konqueror-plugin-gnash
<eagles0513875> ok will do that now
<gnomefreak> those are the plugins the gnash package itself is stand alone
<gnomefreak> IIRC
<eagles0513875> wouldnt it be easier just to include them as dependencies when u install gnash
<eagles0513875> im guessing restart ff
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: its the other way around
<eagles0513875> ?
<gnomefreak> installing the plugins installs gnash. for gnash you dont need browser plugins
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhh gotcha
<gnomefreak> since it is for downloaded videos not browser ones
<eagles0513875> this is for browser ones im talking bout not downloaded ones
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yep i know thats why i told you to install the 2 packages
<gnomefreak> when i said gnash i meant the plugins but i should have used the names of them but they would install gnash anywya
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> i understand
<gnomefreak> that should clean up your gnash problems now
<eagles0513875> so i restart the browser now
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> once it starts back up go to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ see if its there
<gnomefreak> i get worried when someone running Intrepid asks if upgrade removing a few packages is safe :(
<eagles0513875> lol i would be as well
<gnomefreak> told him he should be using hardy if he has to ask that
<gnomefreak> but looks like he wants me to run him through nvidia set up :(
<eagles0513875> then again i dont think he should be on linux cuz what ever the release he will break something
<eagles0513875> my browser is locked up right now
<eagles0513875> 3 active gnash processes and 3 defunct according to top
<eagles0513875> there is a simlink from flashplugin-alternative.so to somewhere else
<eagles0513875> :( gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: restart pc since you cant drop memor
<gnomefreak> memory
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> drop == dump
<eagles0513875> i know
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
<gnomefreak> i guess it worked
<gnomefreak> bug 210285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210285 in nss "Firefox: Site times out when attempting to load." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210285
<gnomefreak> bug 247761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247761 in flashplugin-nonfree "Problems with flashplugin-nonfree version 10.0.1.218 +10.0.0.525 ubuntu1 ~ hardy1 (hardy-backports), renewal of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS from 12.07.2008 (dup-of: 247682)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247682 in flashplugin-nonfree "beta flash/ firefox crash " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247682
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> the guy most likely sees crashes because of libflashsupport
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> there are alot of them
<gnomefreak> i cant get it to crash here at all
<gnomefreak> well i got 1 site to crash
<asac> gnomefreak: why did you enable libflashsuport in your backport?
<asac> nevermind.
<gnomefreak> asac: i was told to
<asac> gnomefreak: by whom?
<gnomefreak> on the bug report crimson said to backport libflashsupport and he would work on PA for backports
<gnomefreak> including Gutsy and Gutsy never had libflashsupport in repos
<asac> gnomefreak: so was this uploaded yet or is it a PPA thing right now?
<gnomefreak> asac: Hardy was uploaded to backports
<gnomefreak> can do anything with gutsy until crimsun gets PA stuff done
<gnomefreak> libflashsupport depends on libpulse0
<gnomefreak> and that is in package pulseaudio
<asac> so now people in hardy get libflashsupport
<asac> great
<asac> that sucks
<gnomefreak> i agree
<asac> you shouldnt have done that :(
<gnomefreak> i didnt want to but i didnt have much choice
<asac> you dont need PA nor libflashsupport in gutsy-backports
<gnomefreak> asac: not my choice. since i have to go through bug reports the backporters make the rules i just build and test
<gnomefreak> asac: for sound you do
<gnomefreak> dont need but PA fixed the sound problems
<asac> no you dont. thats stupid. all this problem was introduced in hardy
<asac> in gutsy it will work the same way it worked in flash 9
<gnomefreak> the one wher eyou cant listen to more than one sound
<asac> yes, but thats neglegtabke
<asac> we have the same bug in default hardy
<gnomefreak> i agree
<asac> we should try to fix things in backports
<asac> shouldnt
<gnomefreak> not anymore in hardy
<asac> we intentionally moved libflashsupport away for hardy
<gnomefreak> thats kind of the point of backports is to get version upgrade that doesnt meet SRU
<asac> gnomefreak: well. version upgrade: yes. fixing other bugs: no.,
<gnomefreak> asac: as in PA i guess you mean
<gnomefreak> let me see what they think im gonna ask on bug report if we can just push flash10 to gutsy
<asac> for hardy we decided that the crashes are worse than having no sonud
<gnomefreak> maybe even pull libflashsupport out of Hardy but i highly doubt it
<asac> now introducing the crashes to get sound in -backports is a no go
<asac> that doesnt make sense
<asac> yeah. not your fault
<asac> ok, so who acks backports?
<asac> who gave green light for this backport in particular?
<asac> scottk?
<asac> hmm the backports bug is not even documented in "auto backport" changelog ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: the upload was done by pitti IIRC and Scottk just acked it since you only have to have 1 tester and from mostof the users that used my PPA packages removed libflashsupport and thier issues were gone
<gnomefreak> i just added a very long post to that bug explaining what my thoughts were on this and libflash and asked for ideas on what is best way to handle this
<gnomefreak> long as in my wrist hurts now
<gnomefreak> be back
 * gnomefreak wonders why people run intrepid dont know what they are doing or what is safe and whats not adn want to build the kernel to include a module :(
<gnomefreak> asac: btw thunderbird has a few bugs that im seeing and some are causing alot more trouble than its worth :( like using reply doesnt turn everything into a reply and due to that LP kicks back my reply
<gnomefreak> i wish i knew if it was IMAP Thunderbird or LP lp says its my gpg key so i fixed that now they say its the way tbird handles reply
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<asac> whats the bug id?
<gnomefreak> asac: for tbird? there isnt one yet i am gonna test pop3 to see if it fixes things. oh tbird also hangs when closing it and asks to force or wait
<asac> no for flash ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/235135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235135 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Please backport flashplugin-nonfree version 10 beta and asound-plugins from Intrepid so we can drop libflashsupport and the crashes it causes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gnomefreak> it seems LP had an upload yesterday or today
<gnomefreak> my homepage shifted to the left and on top
<eagles0513875> asac: u around bro
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with a gnash issue
<asac> eagles0513875: whats the problem?
<eagles0513875> asac: i have gnash installed and its loading the stuff but cant play back anything
<asac> video?
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> thats not "anything" ;)
<eagles0513875> nothings loading
<eagles0513875> it knows the plugin is there
<asac> how?
<asac> is it in about:plugins ?
<eagles0513875> it shows up under addons and plugins
<asac> well ... is it in about:plugins ;)
<eagles0513875> and it shows up there as well
<asac> thats the important question
<eagles0513875> si
<asac> most likely an extension
<eagles0513875> ?
<asac> disable all extensions ;)
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: sry for dragging u into that mess
<eagles0513875> ok from addons
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i dont care
<gnomefreak> ask asac if its bad habit
<asac> huh?
<eagles0513875> asac: disabled all extensions
<eagles0513875> whats next
<gnomefreak> asac: taxbird - The first free Elster client (German Tax Declarations)  is that like turbo tax wher eyou file taxes online?
<gnomefreak> nautilus-gksu << could be fun ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: is that new?
<gnomefreak> not sure ive never seen it before
<asac> cool
<asac> i need that ;)
<asac> lets see how well it works
<gnomefreak> Version: 2.0.0-5ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> i dont think so but it might be new to our repos
<eagles0513875> ok thats interesting
<gnomefreak> asac: how hard would it be to kill IMAP from tbird?
<eagles0513875> we have a nun in other channel
<gnomefreak> hard bad whatever it may be
<gnomefreak> nuns are dangerous with rulers :(
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> galathon or something shes a nun
<gnomefreak> ok here we go maybe ill hear the login sound and figure out when
<gnomefreak> and why
<eagles0513875> asac: do i reenable all the extensions now
<eagles0513875> plugins i mean
<gnomefreak> you can if you want them did you find out what was was causing issues?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i am starting to lean towards it being something in gnash
<gnomefreak> maybe add one at a time test than add another?
<eagles0513875> all i have enabled is gnash
<eagles0513875> the other 2 disabled
<gnomefreak> it most likely is but gnash shouldnt spawn many processes if you are still having that issue
<gnomefreak> oh wtf
 * gnomefreak leaning towards going postal on kubuntu devs
<eagles0513875> its not spawning manyy processes now
<eagles0513875> its the playing issue now
<gnomefreak> asac: gnash is comparable to what flash release 7?
<asac> gnomefreak: no. most of flash 8 and 9 as well
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<eagles0513875> then why am i having this playback issue
<asac> eagles0513875: no idea. i am sure it works. since you had wierd issues in the beginning i guess that its something unrelated
<eagles0513875> :(
<gnomefreak> thats not good :(
<eagles0513875> u read my min
<eagles0513875> mind
<eagles0513875> thats the last thing i wanna do is haveto pull out my winblows laptop
<asac> eagles0513875: i can only tell you to properly restart everything. uninstall extensions or start with a fresh profile ... check if the flashplugin-alternative.so is really setup correctly
<eagles0513875> whats it supposed to be sym linked to
<eagles0513875> what folder is it supposed to be in
<asac> eagles0513875: use update-alternatives program to check where it points to
<asac> the alternative is named: xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<eagles0513875> seems like konq was set as default and i changed that to firefox
<gnomefreak> asac: ah thats what i thought i just couldnt remember if it was right
<eagles0513875> /etc/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<eagles0513875> /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<eagles0513875> i ran locate and this is what it returned
<eagles0513875> those correct
<asac> eagles0513875: please read what i said ;)
<asac> use update-alternatives ;)
<eagles0513875> didnt see anything listed there though
<asac> sudo update-alternatives --auto xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> then
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> update-alternatives --list xulrunner-addons-flashplugin
<asac> and paste the output
<eagles0513875> its /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so
<asac> after the --auto?
<asac> or before?
<asac> if its after restart your X server and see if you can play more flash files
<eagles0513875> after the auto
<eagles0513875> auto didnt bring back anything
<asac> restart your X server then
<asac> and star twith a fresh profile .... e.g. backup and then remove $HOME/.mozilla
<eagles0513875> ok let me finish what im in the middle of really fast
<eagles0513875> back
<eagles0513875> asac: i id what u said and it still isnt working
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. sorry, have no additional ideas. if you find the cause let us know.
<eagles0513875> asac: will do
<eagles0513875> when is the next version of gnash coming out
<eagles0513875> im wondering if that will fix it
<asac> eagles0513875: 0.8.3 is the next ;)
<asac> its not gnash
<asac> its your setup for sure
<eagles0513875> im at some point going to have to do a total reinstall
<asac> eagles0513875: a good thing is to not use backports
<eagles0513875> im not
<eagles0513875> or am i
<asac> but you tried flash 10
<asac> thats from backport
<asac> if not then i mixed things up
<eagles0513875> flashplugin non free is multiverse
<asac> but not flash 10 ;)
<eagles0513875> yes flash 10 in multiverse im looking in adept right now
<eagles0513875> im wondering i removed kernel .18 could that be causing the issue
<eagles0513875> when i still had that installed i wasnt having it
<asac> eagles0513875: flash 10 is only in backports
<asac> this means you have backports enabled
<asac> which means that the issues are most likely due to that ;)
<eagles0513875> doh ok
<asac> eagles0513875: not sure about kernel. unlikely i'd say that this changes a thing
<eagles0513875> i uninstalled the nonfree plugin btw
<asac> yes. but having -backports enabled will pull in other things
<asac> anyway i cant tell. if alternative is setup correctly and flash is not disabled in addons->plugins then it works for everyone i heard of
<asac> except if there are extensions like flashblock and stuff like that in between
<asac> or cruft in the profile. but since you removed this already, there are not many other options left
<asac> eagles0513875: try to install swfdec-mozilla
<asac> ;)
<asac> if that doesnt work either then you are doomed :)
<asac> if you are not using firefox 3 you might have other issues as well
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-13
<mikea87>  hi, I would like to listen to Norwegian Radio on net but my firefox 3.0 shows the message that I need plugind video/x-ms-asf - where can I find it and how to install it?
<elmargol> mikea87, try ubuntu-restricted-extras
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-06
<asac> thats one of th reasons why we currently think about how to best reorganize stuff
<micahg> ok
<asac> i want to stop the inflationary team creation... but also inflationary ppa creation
<micahg> let me know if I can help
<asac> thats why we need to carefully thinka bout the key services we want to provide outside the main archive
<asac> and reduce them to a minimum
<asac> i think my laptop battery just got a bad hit
<asac> jumped down from 65% to 5% and then went off ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<WebcamWonder> fta: There?
<WebcamWonder> fta: Just an FYI, if it didn't catch your eye, but the thunderbird daily builds are failing b/c of one of the patches no longer directly compatible with the source. And the version currently published is broken in the sense that it doesn't work at all (atleast for me)
 * micahg was wondering why FF3.5 was so slow, it turned out my cpu was stuck at 500mHz
<micahg> ping asac bug 365965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<micahg> Here's the response I wrote: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210954/
<asac> gnomefreak seems to be back ;)<
<asac> gandi: hey
<gandi> hi
<asac> gandi: do you have some time today or tomorrow to explain to me how the trees in the l10-mozilla repo are structured?
<gandi> asac: in a few hours, sure :)
<asac> gandi: i tried to look at them to see what needs to be done to fix our export
<asac> gandi: but the layour looks rather random to me ;)
<asac> gandi: cool
<asac> i will ping you this afternoon then ;)
<fta2> mozilla 496683
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 496683 in Build Config "Organize removed-files.in, make it not suck" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=496683
<asac> gandi: also, did you talk to the "ro" translators?
<asac> gandi: (do you remember what this was about at all or should i send a mail?)
<gandi> asac: I did ask them
<gandi> but was out of time to have a full chat, I'll do this this week
<fta2> asac, http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/27b3a0d2aa23
<asac> gandi: cool. no hurry.
<asac> nice
<asac> fta2: does that mean our testsuite works now?
<fta2> eh? it's what makes tb3 ftbfs
<fta2> it's too big of a change, i don't have time for this right now, feel free to have a look
<asac> fta2: oh
<asac> fta2: yes. thats on my list for ... _now_ ;)
<fta2> several people already reported that ftbfs
<gnomefreak> shhhh you dont see me, i can barely see you :)
<asac> fta2: ok i updated the -daily PPA description telling them to contact our mailing list or this channel to report issues
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> gandi: hiiiiii
<asac> oop
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: good to h ave you back
<asac> it was just yesterday that i wondered: "hell, didnt gnomefreak say that he will most likely be back in jul - hope all went well"
<gnomefreak> :) im here for a bit with one eye closed and screen at some very very big res
<gnomefreak> asac: july 27th is next eye
<asac> gnomefreak: at least you can _see_ something. did the surgery go well in general?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep as expected
<gnomefreak> btw tbird-3 is borked
<asac> fta2: right
<gnomefreak> as is mozilla-devscripts
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> ok good known
<asac> fta2: so you bumped snapshot on branch already good.
<asac> fta2: did you start on the patch?
<asac> e.g. is there something i should start with
<fta2> asac, no, I just had a look
<asac> fta2: any hints, while the orig is downloading ;)?
<asac> or just diverged patch for now?
<fta2> it seems they are doing what we need now
<fta2> maybe our patch is no longer needed
<asac> ok i will check that
 * gnomefreak smacks self
<asac> does anyone else experience severe focus problems?
<fta2> (btw, the bot has a feature to bump the changelog)
<asac> fta2: you mean, on .head or on .daily?
 * gnomefreak didnt put 2 and 2 together last night. m-d is lookijng in old place for upstream. sm moved since it is now synced with tbird
<fta2> to update .head from the .daily
<gnomefreak> asac: focus? not like i can tell, but what do you mean
<asac> fta2: if thats what we want its easy enough to do manually (e.g. merge from .daily)
<asac> i think its ok actually
<asac> gnomefreak: well if i click somewhere its often not accepted
<asac> also sometimes i switch apps and i cannot type until i re-switch apps
<asac> etc.
<asac> fta2: when does it merge back?
<asac> when it fails?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen that yet
<fta2> asac, what i meant is the changelog bump in .head is not manual. I was tired to have to visit .daily, edit .head, commit and push, just to change a version and a date. So it's automatic now.
<fta2> asac, there's no merge back from .daily to .head, .daily is not supposed to contain any change, expect changelog and the tweaked deps in control
<gnomefreak> anyone on karmic have a working lower panel in gnome? running apps showing up?
<gnomefreak> trash is there but no running apps
<fta2> asac, btw, o3d doesn't work here (nvidia x64). the plugin is loaded, but it doesn't render anything (and no error in the console, beside the usual canberra-gtk-module)
<asac> hmm
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/211182/ *sigh*
<asac> fta2: btw, why dont we build -enable-static for tbird? do you remember the reason?
<asac> yeah. looking at that
<asac> too
<asac> was the idea that we wanted to use the same build way xulrunner uses?
<fta2> because we are not building ff statically either
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats what i thought
<fta2> even before the split with xul
<asac> but ffox is a xulapp
<asac> right i remember
<fta2> do as you wany ;)
<fta2> want
<asac> let me fire off a normal build now after fixing the patches to see where we stand ;)
<asac> fta2: its a bit odd. there is no --enable-static/disable-static or --enable-shared, etc. in our rules
<asac> hmm. gwibber disappeared again. seems it crashes quite regularly now
<fta2> for me, it's better, no crash in a week
<asac> hmm
<fta2> but i dent less those days (i mean, even less than before), and it always crashed while i was writing
<gnomefreak> what is the panel addon called that has the open windows in it? example: open terminal now on lower panel it shows a button for terminal
<asac> gwibber seems again crashed
<gnomefreak> mines working ok other than a problem with ident
<gnomefreak> @firusvg i have given up on !firefox on linux .. my hopes lies with google chrome now
<gnomefreak> yay clearing the window works now and not sure what the extra tab is for now
<gnomefreak> asac: what version of gwibber?
<asac> gnomefreak: latest karmic
<gnomefreak> hmmm seems karmic has gotten the latest daily
<gnomefreak> 1.2.0~bzr346-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> it works here no problems other than errrors on indent.ca retrieving
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. i uploaded that
<asac> but now - a few days later i get more and more crashes ;)
<gnomefreak> not sure why you are crashing unless it depends on mopnoi
<gnomefreak> mono
<gnomefreak> nope doesntr
<gnomefreak> doesnt
<gnomefreak> g/f thinks im crazy again. she over heard me asking the dog how to fix system
<gnomefreak> asac: we should look into getting SM2 into Karmic however im waiting for everything to be finished with eyes and having glasses before i dive into it again. a few patch problems last i looked but it is on b3 (should be finished or atleast very close by release
<asac> gnomefreak: sure. do you know whats the current status of sm2?
<asac> is it at least at beta?
<gnomefreak> asac: b3
<gnomefreak> as for state its in eh not sure since i havent fixed the FTBFS in ~a month
<gnomefreak> one of our patches was conflickting
<asac> ok ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: one minute ill get you last failure
<asac> currently working on getting tbird 3 fixed
<asac> so based on that i might be easy to also fix sm
<asac> 2
<gnomefreak> last known failure for SM2 http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27243867/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.seamonkey-2.0_2.0~b1~hg20090528r2718%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.10_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> tbird bug here is that no boxes are showing up not sure if that is what you are working on or not
<asac> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> gnomefreak: that problem is a minimal nspr/nss version requirement
<gnomefreak> asac: have you started on the OO.o patch for mozilla?
<asac> e.g. you need to bump the minimal version for using --system-nspr/nss
<gnomefreak> asac: than maybe i fixed that in my branch
<gnomefreak> i have done that once already IIRC
 * gnomefreak checks branch
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/seamonkey/ubuntu-2.x-9.10
<gnomefreak> yep needed another bump damnit
<asac> gnomefreak: you need nspr dump i guess
<asac> >= 4.7.5
<gnomefreak> ill update it while your on tbird
<gnomefreak> lets see what else is wrong if anything
<asac> USE_SYSTEM_NSPR := $(shell pkg-config --exists 'nspr >= 4.7'; a=$$?; if test $$a != 1; then echo 1; fi)
<asac> make that 4.7.5
<asac> gnomefreak: or even 4.8 now on latest trunk i think
<asac> (which we dont even have packaged yet)
<asac> nss should be ok now
<asac> gnomefreak: try 4.7.5... but if it still fails on current karmic you need 4.8 there
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> we should really use the version that is on system instead of naming version
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... the version in rules is important
<asac> without that you cannot do builds on systems that dont have high enough version
<asac> so no backports etc.
<asac> just adjust it properly and all is fine and the package does the right thing
<gnomefreak> we dont backport most of our apps anyway
<asac> e.g. it uses system lib if its good enough
<gnomefreak> will do
<asac> gnomefreak: we backport everything
<asac> e.g. -daily ppa
<gnomefreak> ah thats right
<asac> has builds from hardy to karmic
<asac> based on the same branch
<asac> so its important that our packages just build everywhere
<gnomefreak> well i just closed a bug on backporting 3.5 for hardy. that is bad idea in system outside of PPA's IMHO
<gnomefreak> grrrrr org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount-system-internal no
<gnomefreak> udev-extras?
<gnomefreak> devicekit makes me think that
<gnomefreak> although by the sounds of it udev-extras was replaced by udev :(
<asac> gnomefreak: right. udev-extras is now gone again (at least libgudev moved to udev)
<gnomefreak> well its not mounting usb drives nor ejecting cd/dvds
<AnAnt> Hello, isn't firefox-3.5 now final ?
<gnomefreak> if m-d uses hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/ mozilla why the hell would SM1 not work
<AnAnt> why is Shiretoko codename still being used ?
<gnomefreak> looks to be final. are you sure you are not using 3.5.1
<gnomefreak> its in umd repo
<AnAnt> firefox-3.5 (3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1)
<AnAnt> that one still uses Shiretoko
<asac> AnAnt: thats ok
<asac> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak>  i dont have 3.5 installed only .1
<asac> in short: we only ship the default browser officially branded
<asac> jaunty default is ffox 3.0
<AnAnt> ok
<asac> karmic is still 3.0, but that will change as soon as the spec above gets implemened
 * gnomefreak gone for a month and i miss all kinds of stuff
<AnAnt> thanks
<asac> AnAnt: i hope i find time to announce how things go on my blog soon
 * asac scared: asac@hector:~/ubuntu_bzr/thunderbird-3.0.head$ bzr st
<asac> Segmentation fault
<gnomefreak> either these changes are massive or m-d doesnt like me anymore
<gnomefreak> same place > 1 hour
<asac> tbird 3 fixed in branch
<asac> fta2: can you kick off a ubuntu2 for yesterdays daily?
<asac> tbird 3
<asac> just in case they break something new :) ... so we get at least a good build today
<gnomefreak> that bug has happened a few times in tbird3 cycle
<asac> builders are idle ... so good time to kick this
<gnomefreak> at least the one i saw
<asac> gnomefreak: thats ok. its a normal to break stuff if new files dont get installed et al
<asac> but now we have static build which should be a bit better
<gnomefreak> ah it was all due to shared?
<gnomefreak> i faintly remember shared/static builds topic with upstream
<fta2> asac, done
<asac> thx a bunch
<gnomefreak> ok something is wrong here :( i dont want 2.1
<gnomefreak> i want 2.0b3
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0-2.1~a1~hg20090706r3013+nobinonly
<gnomefreak> anyone can tell me why m-d grabbed 2.1 instead of recent 2.0
<gnomefreak> i dont mind working on 2.1 but would like to fix 2.0 first
<gnomefreak> ok so m-d grabs latest testing build for 2.0 fails to grab 1.1.17 and onkly grabs stable calendar
 * gnomefreak needs to rest my head
<gnomefreak> letting 1.1.x go for a while to see if maybe its not dying
<asac> gnomefreak: i think that 2.0 probably moved to its own brtanch
<asac> so your md rules pull in 2.1 now
<gnomefreak> they should move the newest one to a new branch and leave old ones where they are. makes sense even outside of m-d
<gnomefreak> ok 1.1.17 seems to be working at least its connected and pulling in latest
 * gnomefreak smoke while i think about how to tackel that or even if i have time before doctors appt.
<gnomefreak> ok today im wokring on 1.1.17 if it id done when i get home than i might start on 2.0 d rework
<gnomefreak> md even
<gnomefreak> mozilla 495057
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Mozilla bug #495057: NotPermitted
<gnomefreak> asac: any idea why i am denied
<gnomefreak> theres no CVE number for this fix for some reason
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a while started SM1 build
<asac> gnomefreak: the bug is security sensitivbe
<asac> no need to check it
<asac> what info are you looking for
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> i was hoping for a CVE but i used the MFSA 2009-33
<gnomefreak> ok its building,, i need to get ready for dr appt. ill see you in a few hours
<asac> yeah one MFSA didnt have a CVE
<asac> checkout what i documented in icedove upload to debian
<asac> i think i left out the CVE for -33
<asac>  75 Ns  Jul 06 Martin Pitt               (2.8K) Next karmic gdm upgrade WILL BREAK your system
<asac> fta2: gnomefreak: ^^
<eagles0513875> asac: seems like a regression in the plasma-widget-network-manager cuz wicd connected just fine for me
<asac> eagles0513875: didnt i say that yesterday?
<asac> kick plasma .... long live nm-applet
<eagles0513875> asac: you wanted me to try and determine if it was a regression or not
<eagles0513875> im not even using the nm-applet cuz in hardy that wouldnt even work for me
<eagles0513875> im using wicd
<asac> eagles0513875: i wanted you to check nm-applet not wicd
<eagles0513875> ahhh if you would like ill do that now
<asac> or what did i say?
<asac> great
<asac> we want to know if its plasmas fault alone
<asac> i would htink yes
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> and it is a regression cuz an older svn version that is in jaunty works just fine
<asac> yeah that would be the case then
<asac> eagles0513875: after verifying that nm-applet works fine you could check whether there is newer stuff in svn
<eagles0513875> ya but we know that since its working with wicd that the wifi card or kernel arent to blame
<asac> also you could try to downgrade to jaunty widget version and see if that helps
<asac> eagles0513875: no. testing with wicd is useless
<asac> even if wicd works it doesnt mean that kernel isnt broken
<eagles0513875> ok whats the exact name of the nm-applet package
<asac> wicd uses only the most basic features of the wifi kernel stack
<asac> so you cannot compare that
<asac> eagles0513875: network-manager-gnome
<eagles0513875> whats the difference between network-manager-gnome and just plain old network-manager
<asac> eagles0513875: network-manager is the daemon (the actualy manager)
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<asac> network-manager-gnome is the applet you can use to manage it
<asac> similar to what plasma should do if it gets ever finished
<asac> but i think that kde will move to lava- before they finish anything ;)
<asac> just kidding ;)
<asac> its just that kde folks always start new things without fixing the old stuff ;)
<asac> but i think thats the case everywhere
<eagles0513875> lol asac you cant make it any more obvious your a gnome user lol
<asac> i am pretty open minded
<asac> but i am suffering quite a lot seeing that knetworkmanager and frieds are always lacking behind
<asac> and nobody from the kubuntu team really taking a lead on that ;)
<eagles0513875> certain aspects of kde i love
<eagles0513875> if i knew programming really well i would
<eagles0513875> but im a novice programmer
<asac> i dont care about kde and gnome much ;)
<asac> just about NM
<asac> and FFocx
<asac> and other things of course ;)
<eagles0513875> let me try the gnoem nm
<asac> problem is that i begged so much in the past on kubuntu state of network managing and often got back "we dont really care" ;)
<asac> same for ffox integration in kde
<asac> i wanted to drive that, but answer i got when asking for info/help was "we dont care much because we have konqueror" ... which imo is dishonest to all users that use ffox
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. ensure that plasma widget is killed
<asac> then start nm-applet
<asac> from the command line
<eagles0513875> i rebooted
<eagles0513875> and wicd removed it
<eagles0513875> but there is no lil widget or applet for the nm
<asac> well yeah. you need to get rid of wicd if you want to use NM anyway
<eagles0513875> from what i saw it removed it
<asac> well. wicd also removes network-manager
<asac> so you dont have network-manger at all now
<asac> kick wicd. install network-manager and network-manager-gnome ;)
<eagles0513875> i installed network-manager-gnome and as it was installing it it remove wicd
<asac> yeah
<eagles0513875> i have network-manager-gnome installed according to apt-cache policy
<asac> so you need to start nm-applet manually
<asac> kde folks forced me to not start applet on log-in if you are on kde
<asac> ;)
<asac> dont ask me why
<eagles0513875> thats strange
<asac> i would think that users that install nm-applet want to have it running
<eagles0513875> hehe so what do i type in network-manager-gnome
<eagles0513875> exactly
 * asac considers to change that back and conflict with plasma-widget-network-manager
<asac> eagles0513875: nm-applet
<asac> thats what you type
<eagles0513875> sry for all these questions im so used to the widget working and not having to touch anything
<eagles0513875> #well here is a bug
<eagles0513875> if i start it from the command line the ctrl+c the applet disappears
<eagles0513875> ive seen some programs where i ctrl+c and it stays there
<asac> thats ok
<asac> ctrl+c is should kill processes
<asac> if process prevent that they must have a good reason
<eagles0513875> should i background it
<asac> eagles0513875: if you want to keep it running you could probably also start it using alt+f2
<eagles0513875> coudl as well
<asac> e.g. whatever kde facility allows you to start commands
<eagles0513875> couldnt i use nm-applet & to bg it
<asac> eagles0513875: but for testing you can just keep the terminal open and keep it running there?
<asac> try it
<eagles0513875> i am
<asac> if its working fine. if its not, its not something we care about i guess ;)
<asac> usually it gets started on login
<eagles0513875> it seems to want me to setup a keyring which i dont want to
<asac> only if you want to debug stuff its started from terminal
<asac> eagles0513875: you need to in order to test it
<asac> you can delete the keyring later
<eagles0513875> it shouldnt be required though
<asac> eagles0513875: questionable. its a gnome app
<asac> you can create a system connection and set the passphrase there
<asac> then it wont use the keyring
<asac> not sure if NM allows you to get that far though
<eagles0513875> it was asking me to create a new keyring
<eagles0513875> it connects
<asac> good
<asac> maybe NM should default to making connections "system connections"
<asac> i will think about it and talk to nm developers
<asac> imo it would be great if we could make a less-gnome dependent app out of it
<asac> though kde folks probably wouldnt want it because its gtk ;)
<eagles0513875> i honestly dont care
<eagles0513875> kde 4.3 is nice and improving on performance but im impressed how zippy gnome is
<asac> yeah. i promissed to try kde ... but it didnt work because compiz/composition still doesnt work here on my GPU
<asac> jdstrand: there?
<asac> jdstrand: so the -proposed bits are verified and now we wonder whether you wanted us to first copy that to -updates
<asac> or directly to -security and from there to -updates
<jdstrand> asac: I'll go to security
<asac> jdstrand: see -devel
<asac> jdstrand: pitti wants to know if you or he will do the roll out ;)
<jdstrand> yeah, see -devel
<asac> ack
<eagles0513875> asac: intel gpu
<asac> yeah intel is probably working
<eagles0513875> been lucky with nvidia
<asac> but my intel system has only a tiny disk ;)
<eagles0513875> but that is a nasty bug i must say
<asac> i have ati
<eagles0513875> hehe why not install kubuntu onto a pen drive
<asac> actually one of the chips that i always get told that they work perfect
<eagles0513875> and use that as a persistent portable install
<asac> until i show them that compositing is still borken ;)
<eagles0513875> ati is a nightmare graphics wise
<eagles0513875> nvidia ftw
<asac> well. ati is not that bad actually
<asac> the free driver is improving and rocks on lots of chips nowadays
<asac> but not on mine :(
<asac> probably because it was a high-tech gamers card once ;)
<eagles0513875> man talking about gaming cards lol
<eagles0513875> if you want i wont even go there
<eagles0513875> asac: ty for your help man
<asac> eagles0513875: so you can live with the solution for now? can youplease file a bug against plasma-widget-network-manager so i can make it important and put it on release teams radar?
<eagles0513875> file it just on launchpad
<eagles0513875> or can you link me to the wpa bug that there was for jaunty
<asac> eagles0513875: its a regression in karmic, right?
<asac> eagles0513875: we should have a new bug then.
<eagles0513875> ya but there was a similar issue that was in jaunty where one couldnt connect to wpa encrypted wifi
<asac> yes. most likely
<asac> but open a new bug for the karmic problem unless you really thinkits the same still
<eagles0513875> i cant find the jaunty one so will open a new bug
<micahg> ping asac
<eagles0513875> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/396180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396180 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma-widget-network-manager regression with connectiong to wpa connections" [Undecided,New]
<asac> micahg: yep?
<eagles0513875> hope that bug helps some if any
<eagles0513875> asac: is that bug good enough for ya or you need more info
<asac> eagles0513875: can you attach the file i asked for (directly after reproducing)
<asac> i just aksed
<eagles0513875> it never showed up for me over here
<micahg> asac: is this response ok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210954/ for bug 365965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<micahg> last comment
<asac> let me check
<asac> didnt i comment on that bug already?`
<micahg> wb gnomefreak
<asac> micahg: i think its a dejavu bug
<asac> the apturl is the problem
<asac> but i feel reluctant to remove a recommends
<asac> its recommended for ubuntu to have that
<micahg> yes, I'm not worried about that part right now
<eagles0513875> asac: apologies if you did as im jumping back and forth between a bunch of stuff and soon have to leave
<micahg> about the guy's last comment about gtk
<micahg> you can deal with eagles0513875 first
<asac> eagles0513875: huh? its in the bug isnt it?
<micahg> I can check with you later
<eagles0513875> ya apologies
<eagles0513875> micahg: he can help ya
<eagles0513875> asac: will dmesg help with anything cuz thats where we see some light on the issue
<asac> micahg: commented. he is talking bullshit ;)
<micahg> oh, I was wondering if my proposed response was correct
<asac> eagles0513875: usually not. you can also attach it after reproducing in case this goes to the kernel,  but usually syslog is all we need and also has kernel messages in there
<eagles0513875> alright
<asac> eagles0513875: you might want to attach eventuall error message the plasma widget spits out
<micahg> ah, basically you're gonna show him it has GTK in it :)
<asac> not sure where they go
<eagles0513875> ill attach both
<eagles0513875> cuz the 2 messages have a code and im not sure what they mean
<asac> eagles0513875: maybe you can kill plasma widget and start it from ccommand line to see what it outputs? otherwise its probably in .xsession-errors, but not sure how kde does things special
<asac> k
<asac> micahg: yes
<eagles0513875> ill post syslog as well as dmesg
<asac> micahg: its even easier: ldd /path/to/firefox-bin
<asac> will show gtk i am sure
<asac> or is it libxul.so?
<asac> i guess
<asac> so if oyu ahve aa upstream build at hand try to run ldd on both files
<eagles0513875> also if you would like then once we have necessary info ill file it upstream for ya
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> eagles0513875: thats even better.
 * eagles0513875 zips lips
<eagles0513875> dont mean to interrupt you 2
<asac> eagles0513875: i wanted to put some kubuntu guy onto guiding the bug, but its best if you can directly talk to upstreams i guess
<asac> eagles0513875: thats ok
<asac> i usually dont reply if i dont have time or want to finish a separate discussion ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: :) i would love to contact the upstream dev directly
<micahg> asac: I don't run upstream builds
<asac> eagles0513875: first find the svn and see if there are more commits already
<asac> maybe its fixed
<eagles0513875> k
<asac> if its not fixed in latest commit we can file the bug at kde.org
<asac> its annoying
<asac> i cannot even find the svn for plasma network manager
<asac> what a mess
<asac> "network manager plasma svn" google
<asac> nothing
<asac> my incompetency to not find something on the web is one of the few things that really drives me mad ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> ok im eating but it buiolt fine i am going to make a few adjustments push commit and respin for PPA
<asac> great
<asac> what was it?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have icedove changelog handy?
<asac> gnomefreak: now ... its in the branch
<asac> gnomefreak: or on packages.qa.debian.org
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing was wrong i just need to adjust changelog a little (versioning and such
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-2.0.0.x/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: but seamonkey is usually ffox + tbird
<asac> as it ships browser and mail
<gnomefreak> just that one bug fix the .33
<gnomefreak> oh you used the mfsa
<gnomefreak> all of them
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> pushing to branch atm
<asac> good
<asac> is that for karmic?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.x.karmic
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> oh well leave it i guess
<asac> so not yet ready?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you want me to update the other branches?
<gnomefreak> asac: its ready
<asac> gnomefreak: are you sure those are all CVEs?
<gnomefreak> i forgot to pull the MFSA entry but its done so all i care it can stay
<asac> please check security/announce
<gnomefreak> asac: i used each link to get CVE
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/seamonkey11.html
<asac> gnomefreak: you also need the .16 advisories i think
<asac> e.g. previous upload was .15
<gnomefreak> asac: you said you added them to 15 instead of pushing a .16
<asac> hmm
<asac> did i?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> that is why we didnt release a .16
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems the changes are on .hardy + .intrepid branch but not on dev
<asac> gnomefreak: shit ... i didnt push it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: so restart from .dev again ;)
<gnomefreak> why didnt we release a .16 for dev than?
<asac> you need to backout the patches i prepatched
<asac> gnomefreak: you were correct. i just forgot to push the bzr branch as it seems
<asac> so you started on a branch that wasnt up-to-date
<asac> gnomefreak: can you start with a new .dev and then add your changelog on top and also drop the two patches i landed in ubuntu2 ?
<gnomefreak> ok what is the dev branch link
<asac> lp:~mozillateam/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.dev
 * asac bound the branch so he doesnt forget to commit in future
<asac> s/commit/push/
<asac> sorry for that mess ;)
<asac> guess its not a good present for you coming back ;)
<asac> but well. you changed did the changelog, so now you have something more challenging ...e .g. also drop patches
<gnomefreak> eh its all good. i should have it ready shortly
<asac> consider that a present ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the 3rd patch 90_181_485286_attachment_369457.patch i dont see it in changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: third?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac>   * CVE-2009-1169: XSL Transformation vulnerability
<asac>     - add 90_181_485217_attachment_369357.patch
<asac>     - add debian/patches/90_181_485286_attachment_369457.patch
<gnomefreak> 90_181_485286_attachment_369457.patch
<asac> look ;)
<asac> (sorry)
<gnomefreak> i know the 2 to remove this is a idfferetn one
<asac> 90_181_485286_attachment_369457.patch == add debian/patches/90_181_485286_attachment_369457.patch
<asac> or am i wrong?
<asac> it belongs to the same CVE
<asac> so should be dropped too
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> ok pushing changes
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/seamonkey/seamonkey-1.1.x.dev should be loaded soon
<gnomefreak> ok so jaunty build needs same work?
<gnomefreak> just intrepid/hardy are without the patches
<gnomefreak> asac: ok its loaded
<asac> k
<asac> i will leave soon ... will maybe check later tonight or tomorrow
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> and upload to karmic etc.
 * gnomefreak not here long either
<gnomefreak> lol @ next gdm will break system. mines already frigging broke
<gnomefreak> what could happen to it now
<stefanlsd> Do things built for FF 3.5 need to be built against xulrunner-1.9.1-dev ?
<jetsaredim> anyone know anything about gpg + tb3?
<asac> hi
<jetsaredim> ohai
<asac> jetsaredim: needs to be done ;)
<asac> needs an owner maybe ;)
<jetsaredim> well
<asac> its definitly challenging stuff
<jetsaredim> it looks like there is built-in support for pkcs12
<jetsaredim> which is just another key thingie
<asac> in tbird?
<asac> yes
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> thats that x.501?
<asac> or 9?
<asac> not sure
<jetsaredim> so just need to be able to convert gpg key to pkcs12
<asac> thats what they support
<jetsaredim> i think
<jetsaredim> or are you talking about enigmail?
<asac> jetsaredim: i am talking about enigmail
<asac> gpg support wont work without it
<jetsaredim> i don't even think that the basic extension supports tb2
<jetsaredim> err tb3
<asac> well i am talking about tbird supporting S-MIME?
<asac> jetsaredim: it has tbird 3 support
<jetsaredim> orly?
<asac> just needs to be packaged
<jetsaredim> hmm rly
<asac> nightly is available for tbird 3 so yes
<asac> http://enigmail.mozdev.org/download/index.php
<asac> i already started on making enigmail use the xulrunner build system
<asac> but i ended up lacking headers
<asac> for mime stuff etc.
<jetsaredim> hmm
<asac> so those probably need to be exported in a tbird-dev package
<jetsaredim> yae
<jetsaredim> hrm
<asac> like we did for tbird 2
<asac> but upstream situation didnt get much better
<asac> e.g. make install doesnt install headers i think
<asac> at least i think
<asac> but i should check
 * asac kicks off a tbird package build
<jetsaredim> i don't think it would
<asac> need to check ;)
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> takes about 20-30 minutes
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> no worries - have to run anyway
<asac> too bad i cleaned my build area a few hours ago
<jetsaredim> kids need to eat, etc. :)
<asac> had a proper build there just before
<asac> jetsaredim: good. cu around ;)
<jetsaredim> figures ;)
<asac> kids are obviously more important than enigmail ;)
<jetsaredim> i need to make some time later this week to update some moz extensions too
<jetsaredim> i've been a bastard about that - work is crazy
<asac> our dailies still occupy ppa builders ;)
<jetsaredim> but boss is going on vacation wed :)
<asac> jetsaredim: i think what would be really helpful would be to help getting a stat about what extensions need to be updated for ffox 3.0
<asac> err ffox 3.5
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> well - i think mozgest for one needs to be dumped
<asac> like a table with columns: latest upstream version | ffox 3.5 support upstream | ffox 3.5 support in archive
<jetsaredim> in favor of firegestures
<jetsaredim> yes - that would be helpful :)
<asac> ok lets talk about that later ;)
<asac> go and do your kids and food ;)
<jetsaredim> indeed
<jetsaredim> i'll be back around 11P est
<jetsaredim> no rest for the weary
<jetsaredim> ttyl
<asac> stupid me ... cleaned build area again while tbird was still running
 * asac hits his brain ;)
<fta> asac, what do you think of http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13416 ?
<asac> fta: mozillas point is that the html5 standard was created to improve the open web
<asac> thats why they dont support patent encumbered codecs at all
<asac> so more codecs are wrong
<asac> otherwise i dont know what to say.
<asac> doesnt it work with our ffmpeg libs?
<fta> i emphasized *open*
<asac> they are stripped a bit, but in general we should have them
<asac> yeah but the common makes the impression that this is a cross platform problem
<fta> no, ours is from the main branch, ie it's not multi-threaded
<asac> which it isnt at all
<asac> yeah. then the answer is probably that they either can make use of the not-multithreaded lib
<asac> or they include more code in their trunk ;)
<asac> i dont see why they wouldnt copy the whole ffmpeg into their tree and link statically to it ;)
<micahg> asac: just upgraded to FF3.5 from universe
<fta> the libs are loaded on demand
<asac> nice ;)
<asac> fta: the libs or the codecs?
<asac> codecs are often also .so
<fta> asac, /usr/lib/chromium-browser/*.so.*
<asac> fta: i dont see why they couldnt do that when shipping their .so things in pkglibdir
<asac> they must rename the libs anyway if they are a fork
<fta> it's not even part of the build, i had to add that
<asac> yeah. thats what they should fix. otherwise even their build wont work i guess
<asac> or does chrome build work?
<fta> no idea, but the 1st message seems to indicate that it doesn't
<fta> asac, could you run glxinfo 32 and 64 on your X1900 as tell me if there's a difference?
<fta> more precisely, do you have the ARB_vertex_buffer_object and EXT_framebuffer_object extensions?
<asac> fta: glxinfo 32?
<fta> 32 bit version of glxinfo
<asac> is that in ia32-libs?
<fta> i don't think so
<asac> can i just unpack the package or do i also need more depends?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> hey asac fta
<asac> ola
<fta> good question, let me know :)
<BUGabundo> read john email?
<asac> fta: why do you ask me to do such hard things :(
 * asac gets mesa-utils 32
<asac> so last package with that source is feisty ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: didu see gnomefreak request?
<asac> ok source is mesa
<asac> request?
<BUGabundo> asac: to package tb ?
<asac> fta: diff -u /tmp/glx32.txt /tmp/glx64.txt | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211567/
<asac> BUGabundo: to package tb?
<asac> thought we had a package ;)
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> asac: please see the email :\
<fta> asac, lol, is this box usable at all?
<asac> fta: in which sense?
<fta> asac, you're soft rendering everything
<asac> fta: look at the diff command
<asac> 64 bit has direct rendering
<asac> -direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<asac> +direct rendering: Yes
<asac> the diff is 32 vs. 64
<asac> uname -a
<asac> Linux hector 2.6.30-10-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:30:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<asac> so yeah. on .31 its currently unusable ;)
<asac> (though i havent tried -2 yet)
<BUGabundo> Can you please as Alexander to update
<BUGabundo> Seamonkey 1.1.15-1.1.17. I havent made any update to it
<BUGabundo> since it hit repos.
<fta> so problem with .31 here
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. i think he wants me to review his branch and sponsor the upload
<asac> i have that on my list
<asac> latest tomorrow morning
<asac> fta: huh? s/so/same/?
<asac> or are you saying the o3d problems are .30?
<fta> s/so/no/
<BUGabundo> thanks asac
<asac> ah
<asac> fta: using fglrx?
<fta> no, nvidia and intel
<BUGabundo> fta no 3.5 daily ?
<asac> builders are burried in work ;)
<fta> BUGabundo, I thought you didn't want those?
<BUGabundo> eheh I don't!
<BUGabundo> just found t strange :)
<asac> fta: so stopped 3.5 dailies?
<fta> no
<asac> or just no commmits?
<fta> no commit i guess
<asac> good ;)
<BUGabundo> right asac. I remember reading it
<asac> at least no useless buildd digestions ;)
<fta> asac, even on 64bit, you seems to have Slow/None
<asac> i have basic 3d thats it
<asac> most likely the reason why there is still no compiz for me
<asac> even though 5xx are in general ment to work with ati ;)
<asac> but i gave up as i couldnt play doom 4 et al since hardy anyway
<asac> (before it always worked great with fglrx)
<fta> i had a regression like that on my netbook, it was udev-extras missing
<fta> bug 384934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384934 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gme] Xorg very slow after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384934
<asac> hmm. i doubt thats the case for ati
<asac> what does udev-extras do for you?
<fta> it was missing permissions to access the dri
<fta> rules were in udev-extras, not installed in UNR
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats ok for me
<asac> we already checked that
<asac> i also tried to make the permissions bad
<asac> and it really got much worse
<asac> i think what i have is really the best i can get now
<fta> and i can play openarena on my slow netbook
<asac> maybe .31 will give another boost
<asac> as ati is really progressing fast aftrer they published their raw specs
<asac> openarena?
<asac> is that similar to quake 4 and ET quakewars?
<asac> doom was bullshit ... I was playing quake 4 when hardy broke my setup and never came back ;)
<asac> (but i havent tried fglrx in final jaunty i have to admit)
<asac> now i have nexuiz ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> not as good as unreal I ;) ... but still something to run, jump and shoot
<asac> that reminds me that i even have unreal I on this machine if i am not mistaken
<asac> enemy-territory/ etqw/            quake4/          ut2004/
<asac> so no unreal I ;)
<asac> but all those 4 are dead ;)
<asac> how much i would love to play et ;)
<asac> let me start it ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> it was fast enough that i managed to navigate my mouse to the Quit button
<asac> which wasnt possible in the past ;)
<asac> let me check what kernel folks fixed in -2
<fta> openarena uses the quake 4 engine, iirc
<asac> slow slow launchpad ;)
<asac> fta: so its proprietary or did ID release that engine to opensource (couldnt believe it as its still pretty new)
<asac> quake 4 engine is pretty decent
<fta> it's in universe
<asac> Open Arena: a completely free game for the FOSS Quake 3 engine
<asac> yeah
<asac> so its not 4
<asac> (would have been shocking ;))
<fta> oh, ok
<fta> good enough for me
<fta> i can frag as much as i want
<asac> quake 4 is pretty good. they invented infinite textures in that engine
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably
<asac> maybe i should check that too
<asac> but i guess it would work even with my bad driver ;)
<asac> maybe enemy territory is based on that enigine?
<asac> (wolfenstein)
<asac> me installs openarena to see how the game play is - which is the most important part i guess
 * asac notes: first check .31-2 kernel
<asac> second. check openarena ;)
<asac> doesnt look like the last two linux uploads changed something for me from changelog
<asac> i will try anyway. maybe it was caused by something else now fixed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-07
<BUGabundo> fta asac any one noticing huge slow downs on youtube videos on fullscreen? Firefox 3.6, flash 64bits
<BUGabundo> works ok on regular size window
<asac> no
<asac> i use 32-bits
<asac> with nspw
<micahg> BUGabundo: I'd say check your video driver
<BUGabundo> nvidia
<micahg> did your last kernel update do anything to video?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<FFEMTcJ> Did 3.5 get put into the universe repo today?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> been tehre since for ever
<FFEMTcJ> BUGabundo: the final release
<BUGabundo> oh.... forget about it!
<FFEMTcJ> ?
<micahg> FFEMTcJ: yes, in Jaunty
<asac> jaunty-security and -updates got it now
<FFEMTcJ> just sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5  ?
<FFEMTcJ> nothing else needed?
<BUGabundo> welll
<BUGabundo> apt-get update may help ;)
<FFEMTcJ> did that already
<asac> fta: if you havent installed then yes. otherwise apt-get update + upgrade
<asac> sorry
<asac> FFEMTcJ: ^^
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<WebcamWonder> Thank you for fixing the thunderbird build! :)
<asac> bug 396252
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396252 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 (Shiretoko): middle-click on link opens _two_ tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396252
<asac> welcome!
<WebcamWonder> Who fixed it by the way? I am curious now!
<BUGabundo> asac: lovelly bug
<BUGabundo> but doesn't beat my Fullscreen one
<FFEMTcJ> its still showing up as shiretoko?
<asac> WebcamWonder: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head
<asac> FFEMTcJ: thats normal
<asac> FFEMTcJ: we dont change UI in security/stable updates
<FFEMTcJ> o
<asac> and the brading is a top level UI thing
<WebcamWonder> Ahh, alrighty, thanks a lot :)
<asac> the other reason is that we only have the default browser branded
<asac> in that way we dont have to obey trademark restrictions with the other build
<FFEMTcJ> so it wont have the firefox logo until karmic
<asac> and also we want users to be able to distinguish both builds when they run them next to each other
<asac> right
<asac> we explicitly put effort into allowing hem to be run next to each other
<BUGabundo> fta remember the flash grabbing bug? now it only grabs keyboard! mouse works ok!
<FFEMTcJ> how can i make 3.5 default?
<asac> FFEMTcJ: set firefox-3.5 %s in gnome -> preferences -> preferred applications
<asac> that should make it the default for most use cases
<FFEMTcJ> k
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<asac> branding is not important
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> asac: tell that to the debian guys :)
<asac> we provide that package as a service so ffox addicts can access it most easily ;) the other option is to not provide that package at all
<asac> BUGabundo: branding is not important is basically what they say ;)
<BUGabundo> been using debian all day at new 2nd job
 * BUGabundo misses ubuntu
<asac> well. debian isnt that bad
<asac> i used it for ages
<asac> i like the pure gnome desktop ;)
<asac> even if it lacks behind a bit
<BUGabundo> a bit?
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> well. look at how gnome evolves
<asac> its not like they make considerable jumps in one or two release cycles
<asac> so if you are just one or two behind you are not that far behind ;)
<asac> i probably could live with hardy till its EOL if all the things i want to do work fine ;)
<asac> and i wasnt supposed to run this karmic stuff ;)
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<asac> why not wait 3 years and then get a "wow" effect. thats all completely better ;)
<BUGabundo> karmacian by job :)
<asac> heh
<BUGabundo> really?
<asac> yeah well.
<BUGabundo> I think small steps, lots of them, are better
<asac> i would run latest most likely in any case ;)
<asac> its just that i could imagine to not do it and still being happy :)
<FFEMTcJ> id personally rather get rid of 3.0 and go competely to 3.5, but i guess i gotta wait for that..lol
<BUGabundo> FFEMTcJ: why?
<BUGabundo> I stop using 3.5 once it hit beta
<BUGabundo> now using 3.6 and happy with its few bugs!
<asac> FFEMTcJ: we have -daily ppa
<asac> thats a godo thing
<asac> not too risky, but still fun
<BUGabundo> and one of my fab addons is since last week fixed so YAY
<asac> so if you have 3.5 and 3.6 (trunk( dailies
<asac> and 3.6 breaks for a day, you can at least keep using 3.5 for that day ;)
 * BUGabundo wants to pin down 3.5 to archive but doesn't know how :(
<asac> BUGabundo: why are you scared for 3.5 dailies?
<asac> they are less likely to break now that its "released" than before
<BUGabundo> 3g bw!
<BUGabundo> I don't use 3.5 anymore, but like to keep it
<asac> BUGabundo: you can give the archive a high priortiy
<asac> BUGabundo: or give the ppa a low one
<BUGabundo> how?
<asac> there is documentation on the web ;)
<BUGabundo> fta tried and failed
<asac> i always need to check myself
<BUGabundo> oh really mr google?
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> so for me:
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/211603/
<asac> Package: fakeroot
<asac> Pin: origin ubuntu.intergenia.de
<asac> Pin-Priority: 1001
<asac> worked
<BUGabundo> thanks micahg. will try
<asac> it prevents me from pulling the fakerrot from fta ppa
<asac> ubuntu.intergenia is the hostname of the archive mirror i am using
<BUGabundo> asac: poor gwibber devs (and poor my inbox)
<micahg> BUGabundo: that'll make the Ubuntu repos higher
<micahg> by default they;re 500
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<asac> micahg: but does 450 vs 500 alreay hold back stuff?
<micahg> yep
<asac> i thought there are barriers in man preferences
<micahg> it goes by higher priority
<micahg> 499 vs 500 would AFAIK
<asac> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/211605/
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> interesting
<asac> i think at least 501
<asac> man apt_preferences
<BUGabundo> Package: firefox-3.5
<BUGabundo> Pin: origin ppa.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> Pin-Priority: 450
<micahg> BUGabundo:
<micahg> that should install the one from the repo over the dily
<micahg> daily
<BUGabundo> if so YAY
<fta> asac, it's no longer needed
<BUGabundo> that what I want!
<micahg> well, I upgraded to 3.5 and it's not offering 3.5.1 dailies
<asac> fta: what?
<micahg> but I get updates to everything else in dailies
<fta> <asac> it prevents me from pulling the fakerrot from fta ppa
<asac> oh good
<BUGabundo> micahg: slow PPA builders
<asac> was it he library path?
<asac> fta: did you remove it from ppa?
<BUGabundo> micahg: fixed now
<micahg> it worked?
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> BUGabundo: why dont you want dailies?
<micahg> BUGabundo: I don't want the 3.5 dailies :)
<asac> BUGabundo: at least add the -security ppa then
<asac> oh wait. that will break your pinning ;)
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> micahg: haven't checked yet
<BUGabundo> asac: (01:00:11 AM) freenode: 3g bw! (01:00:21 AM) freenode: I don't use 3.5 anymore, but like to keep it
<BUGabundo> I use 3.6 and chromium any way
<BUGabundo> micahg: $ sudo aptitude update E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<micahg> can you post your preferences file to past.ubuntu
<micahg> *paste
<BUGabundo> micahg: nevermind
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> I was being sooooooooooooooo dense
<BUGabundo> won't even tell you what I did wrong
<asac> save
<BUGabundo> don't want to have you laught all night along on my account
<BUGabundo> asac: nope! worse
<asac> worse than not saving is only not writing
<asac> so most likely on a wrong pc ;)
<asac> in a ssh shell ;)
<fta> <asac> Pin: origin ubuntu.intergenia.de <= does it work?
<asac> fta: yes
<fta> i thought is was more like Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> at least for fakeroot it worked bak a few days
<asac> fta: maybe thats a different format ... origin is just stupid by hostname
<BUGabundo> asac: or writing the wrong stuff and not read it
<asac> i wasnt capable to figure something more enhanced ;)
<asac> i was happy when i could continue working ;)
<micahg> fta: there are multiple ways to pin, as the perl mongers say TMTOWTDI
<fta> for me, origin means the Origin field, as in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release
<micahg> fta: run apt-cache policy
<fta>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<fta>      release v=9.10,o=LP-PPA-chromium-daily,a=karmic,l=Ubuntu,c=main
<fta>      origin ppa.launchpad.net
<micahg> there you go :)
<fta> but origin ppa.launchpad.net is not enough, i have several ppas
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/211609/
<micahg> true, you can pin multiple items at once if you want
<micahg> but for me, pinning ppa.lp.net works great
<micahg> I only want to override official archives for a few things
<BUGabundo> I'll test tomorrow and see if it works
<BUGabundo> *if* we get a daily for 3.5 eheh
<fta> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/211610/
<BUGabundo> so its pinned
<fta> mine, yes, not yours
<BUGabundo> well I already had it !!!
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f69befa2e
<BUGabundo> it won't downgrade on it self
<BUGabundo> just not upgrae
<BUGabundo> _ I hope _
<fta> well, it's not pinned, it just prefers universe
<asac> fta: maybe you need to use something like
<micahg> BUGabundo: yours will upgrade itself
<asac> release v=*,o=LP-PPP-....,a=karmic,l=Ubuntu,c=*
<asac> e.g all?
<asac> otherwise i dont know why yours doesnt work
<BUGabundo>      3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 450
<BUGabundo>  *** 3.5.1~hg20090706r26039+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd1 450
<asac> ask mvo tomorrow ;)
<BUGabundo> something is not fine here
<BUGabundo> both have 450?
<fta> mine is ok
<micahg> where's the from BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> micahg: $ apt-cache policy firefox-3.5 | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/211609/
<micahg> ah
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> mine is 0, but I didn't pin the package
<BUGabundo> ok bed time for me! 1:30 am and I'll be up at 7:30 to leave for work
<asac> cu
 * BUGabundo $ do radom_pool (bath;sleep;breakfast;work);
<asac> sleep is for the weak ;)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but I must
<asac> me too ;)
<BUGabundo> I like my pillow
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> sure it would be much better if some one else was there with me
<asac> i usually dont want to sleep, but i always want to sleep longer :)
<BUGabundo> but... that's next
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> I'm an easy wake up
<BUGabundo> but sleep hard
<BUGabundo> :;)
<BUGabundo> if that even makes sense after translated
<asac> fta: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/211620/ better?
<asac> (thats with .31)
<fta> you still have those Slow...
<asac> anyway openarena works perfect on highest resolution
<asac> 1920*1200
<asac> doesnt help me with my commercial games though :(
<asac> let me start ut2004
<asac> which is probably the one with least graphics need
<fta> for me, the problem with openarena is the sound :(
<asac> yeah
<asac> no good ;)
<asac> fta: right openarena sound had some strange noise
<asac> thought that was ok ;)
<asac> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/07/06/1759225/Examining-the-HTML-5-Video-Codec-Debate?from=rss
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> i mean, i loose sound after a few minutes in o-a
<asac> hmm didnt see that
<asac> i will play it now and then sleep
<asac> good night ;)
<asac> may the sound be with me ;)
<fta> good night
<FFEMTcJ> asac: what is the daily repo?
<jetsaredim> FFEMTcJ: in case no one mentioned it already... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<gnomefreak> anyone know what the name of the text node mouse? it enables you to use mouse in TTY and text mode?
<gnomefreak> found it its is called gpm :)
<micahg> cool
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you needed me for something 12 hours ago or so?
<gnomefreak> morning micahg
<micahg> almost morning for me :)
<gnomefreak> :
<gnomefreak> its 12:24AM here i slept aound an hour
<micahg> (11:42:18 PM) gnomefreak: morning micahg
<gnomefreak> sorry 12:42
<gnomefreak> .:00:44:10:. <      gnomefreak > sorry 12:42
<gnomefreak> switching to X i hope
<gnomefreak> well that sucks. i fixed X but still have 5 TTY's running
 * gnomefreak really hates working on mozilla-devscripts anyone feel like adding and changing some code?
<gnomefreak> updates finish i have to restart and fix X again
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you use gwibber by chance?
<micahg> no sorry
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah its all good i cant wait for asac in morning
<indus> hi team
<indus> any ideas why ff 3.5 in repos final still says shiretoko and the menu entry says beta?
<micahg1> indus: what do you mean menu says beta?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> when is the official release of Firefox 3.5 will be released in Ubuntu Hardy ?
<micahg> kaushal: you're best shot of getting an answer is probably after noon UTC
<stefanlsd> does FF3.5 require xulrunner-1.9.1 ?
<micahg> yes
<indus> hello ya menu entry mouseover says beta
<indus> ff 3.5
<indus> yesterday evening i got final version but it still says shiretoko
<indus> but it took me to the welcome page  ' you have been upgraded to 3.5
<indus> anyone?
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<eagles0513875> the bug i posted someone posted a syslog already ill post the 2 dmesg errors i get
<asac> eagles0513875: taht doesnt help
<asac> i mean i dont need syslog from someone who possibly might see a different issue
<eagles0513875> it needs to be my syslog
<asac> well. if its your bug then yes
<eagles0513875> gotcha will duplicate it a bit later once i finish what im working on at the moment
<asac> i will ignore the logs from other folks that think thy see the same problem
<asac> k
<indus> can anyone comment?
<indus> yesterday evening i got final version ff 3.5  but it still says shiretoko
<asac> indus: thats all ok
<asac> no official branding in jaunty
<asac> we only brand our default browser officially
<asac> also we explicitly want both to be installable side by side
<indus> asac: ok thank you,but mouse over still says beta
<asac> and having same branding would be confusing
<asac> indus: where?
<indus> asac: in menu
<indus> apps>internet>shiretoko
<indus> says beta
<asac> indus: what does it say exactly?
<asac> indus: can you file a bug about the beta thing please
<asac> thanks
<asac> and give me the bug id ;)
<indus> aargh iam at work now but iam 99 % sure firefox web browser beta
<asac> k
<asac> please file a bug so we can fix and document it (and it doesnt get forgotten)
<asac> indus: but its the final version
<asac> ;)
<asac> be assured
<indus> asac:yes i know cos i got redirected to page 'congrats etc'
<asac> good
<indus> asac: also,is blue logo(old one ) intentional , and 2nd question
<asac> 11:38 < asac> no official branding in jaunty
<asac> 11:39 < asac> we only brand our default browser officially
<asac> 11:39 < asac> also we explicitly want both to be installable side by side
<indus> when ff 3.5 is so much better than 3.0,Why keep 3.0 in jaunty
<asac> and same branding would make them undistinguishable on your desktop
<indus> asac: ya that is true
<indus> asac: maybe have blue logo with a big grin saying its faster and better :)
<asac> its our promise to not just upgrade to new upstream version in stable updates
<asac> there are lots of improvements
<asac> but there are surely regressions and some extensions might not be compatible yet etc.
<indus> asac: ok i guess thats another topic for discussion so ill leave it for now
<asac> so users that install a stable ubuntu release dont expect that suddenly in the morning stuff starts to break that worked before
<indus> asac: shall i file the bug in launchpad now?
<asac> indus: for the "beta" in tooltip, yes.
<indus> asac: i think ill wait because i didnt restart my PC after that, and the menu entries do misbehave sometimes
<asac> yeah
<indus> asac: ill file in evening once i get home and check
<asac> indus: dont need to wait
<asac> its a bug
<asac> just file it
<asac> and give us bug id ;)
<asac> i verified that in code
<indus> asac: aah cool ok
<indus> asac: i go file now brb
<indus> ok done
<indus> asac: #396460
<indus> asac: please assign to correct package etc iam bad at that still
<asac> bug #396460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396460 in firefox "Firefox 3.5 'final' tooltip in menu says beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396460
<indus> asac: how do i fix this bug
<asac> indus: no need to i assigned it to me so it will get eventually fixed
<indus> asac: just want to know the process so i can fix bugs
<indus> asac:bug  #396460
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396460 in firefox "Firefox 3.5 'final' tooltip in menu says beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396460
<indus> updated description
<indus> hmm i did i aswear
<indus> asac: cant i change the bug description?
<indus> dont
<indus> done
<indus> ok cu laters
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> reposting my query again
<kaushal> when is the official release of Firefox 3.5 will be released in Ubuntu Hardy ?
<asac> kaushal: there was never a package called firefox-3.5 in hardy
<asac> adding packages to stable releases is far out of ubuntu policies
<asac> kaushal: if you are asking about where we provide backports, thats not understood yet.
<asac> fta2: there?
<fta2> asac, yes
<asac> kaushal: we have 3.5 dailies ... those should be pretty stable
<asac> fta2: so where can i upload the backports to? do we want to create a subppa for mozillateam? or go to webtech ... or what ;)?
 * asac wants to stick his head in the sand :)
<kaushal> asac: i did not understand about 3.5 dailies
<kaushal> what does that mean ?
<asac> kaushal: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> thats the ppa where you get dailies of firefox 3.5
<asac> now that 3.5 is final
<asac> it should be more or less stable
<asac> but of course its not _stable_ in the sense that only QAed stuff gets released there
<kaushal> asac: so it would be backported in hardy about 2-3 weeks
<kaushal> ?
<asac> kaushal: where do you read 2-3 weeks?
<kaushal> ah just a wild guess
<asac> well. if we can agree on a place to put that, it can happen withing a few minutes
<kaushal> cool
<asac> but agreeing on a place is kind of hard atm  ;)
<kaushal> :)
<kaushal> so fta2 is the final authority :-)
<fta2> asac, i'm not sure. we need to talk to the lp guys see if we can hae a redirect, then re-organize everything, it's a mess at the moment
<asac> yeah let me do that now
<asac> asked
<fta2> where?
<asac> i sent some msg
<asac> fta2: hmm i think hardy apt didnt support redirects
<asac> lets hope it was fixed in hardy
<asac> i remember something surrouding hardy
<gnomefreak> who knows python tuples? im confused
<asac> what do you wnt to know?
<gnomefreak> tuples are mutable and immutabple however the values can not be changed at all you would have to change the varible
<gnomefreak> how can it be mutable in that case
<gnomefreak> tuble ecample (missing some chars) fun = happy happy can not be changed you have to change fun to change happy
<gnomefreak> btw 3.5 is broken
<gnomefreak> i take that back ubufox is broken
<asac> gnomefreak: i have the fix committed for ubufox
<asac> next uplaod will fix it
<asac> current version has maxVCersion 3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks. new max version is? 3.5 or 3.6
<asac> fta2: are you ok with me uploading devscripts to debian and keeping ubuntu mozillateam as maintaier?
<asac> or should i create a branch and change maintainer there?
<asac> (we probably would need to have ubuntuX version then etc.)
<asac> fta2: you want anything in 0.13 still?
<asac> fta2: otherwise i would upload that to debian now i guess
<gnomefreak> ok what the hell was that
 * gnomefreak thinks of installing something else :( gdm restarted while i was checking email :(
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a bug happeneing when you dist-upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: there was a mail about that yesterday
<asac> that you made fun off
<asac> remember ;)?
<gnomefreak> i wwasnt running updates
<asac> maybe you have automatic updates enabled?
<gnomefreak> i made fun of it?
<asac> otherwise something crashed ;)
<gnomefreak> nope not me
<gnomefreak> gdm crashed is my best guess
<asac> 19:41 < gnomefreak> lol @ next gdm will break system. mines already frigging broke
<asac> 19:42 < gnomefreak> what could happen to it now
<gnomefreak> all i did was hit enter while writing email
<gnomefreak> ok i remember that i guess i found out what else could happen
<gnomefreak> sadly pitti said we cant fix it
<gnomefreak> im guessing Xubuntu is broken as well since it uses gdm
<gnomefreak> ls /var/crash
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> noting in /var/crash
<asac> gnomefreak: he said you should go to terminal
<asac> and update
<asac> there
<asac> then all is fine
<gnomefreak> i tlaked to pitti last night about gdm
<gnomefreak> asac: i already have ubuntu3
<asac> then all is good
<gnomefreak> im still missing the open apps in lower panel system beep sound ect...
<asac> well. i have lots of sound nowadays
<asac> seems libcanberra took over the world ;)
<asac> now i get annoying errors sometimes like in old windows days ;)
<asac> *boing* boing boing
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i hate the new sign in crap when gnome loads
<gnomefreak> and it wont save it (only error i get)
<gnomefreak> doing updates again to see if maybe there is a ubuntu6
<gnomefreak> ubuntu4 even
<gnomefreak> yep another gdm update
<gnomefreak> and libcanberra updates
<kaushal> asac: i would be eagerly waiting for Firefox 3.5 in Hardy for another 2 or 3 days
<kaushal> :)
<kaushal> since Firefox 3.5 is very fast
<gnomefreak> thanks for reminding me. that is the email i was writing when gdm died
<asac> kaushal: so the dailies are no option for you to get it now?
<gnomefreak> asac: how about we move 3.5 to mozilla PPA for hardy -> intrepid since 3.5 is in jaunty already.
<gnomefreak> asac: dailys have 3.5.1
<kaushal> asac: you said its not recommended
<gnomefreak> i dont think 3.5 is there anymore
<asac> kaushal: yeah. maybe you are right. if you look for LTS experience, its probably not the right choice ;)
 * gnomefreak guesses i dont have to comment on that bug :) thanks
<asac> we are probably too bleeding edge in this team ;)
<asac> most run 3.6 (trunk) daily here ... and it usually doesnt break for me
<kaushal> asac: Let me know when it is ready in Hardy :)
<gnomefreak> asac: if i get time i will spin them for stable PPA but i want to get on SM2 and m-d
<asac> fta2: bug 396488 came out of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396488 in soyuz "support mirroring PPAs" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396488
<asac> fta2: as a mid-long term solution
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> good i dont have to worry about it than :)
 * asac prods to get medium importance at least
<gnomefreak> kaushal: please telll me you are Heinz
<gnomefreak> asac: did you push final 3.5 to Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> i just read it was b4 but as you see above its final :) so i let them know
<gnomefreak> ah revo434 is why they may thinks its still beta
<stefanlsd> asac: when we uploaded gears, you mentioned we should build it against xulrunner-dev and not xulrunner-1.9.1-dev.  For FF 3.5, looks like we need 1.9.1, ok that we build against xulrunner-1.9.1-dev?
<gnomefreak> we kind of have to
<gnomefreak> atleast for Karmic
<gnomefreak> is gears working now?
<stefanlsd> mm. oki. will do that for now
<asac> stefanlsd: so the .xpi doesnt work with 3.5?
<asac> what are they doing different during build?
<kaushal> gnomefreak: what does that mean ?
<stefanlsd> asac: xpi doesnt work with 3.5.   there is some new code upstream in svn that makes it work.   so i was going to update version. not sure what they are doing different. i know gecko 1.9.1 is there...
<gnomefreak> asac: are you planning on playing with m-d again (after adding yourself as uploader
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> stefanlsd: can you find the code that makes it work?
<asac> gnomefreak: i am planning to upload it to debian
<asac> (for quite some time)
<asac> debian bug 528225
<ubottu> Debian bug 528225 in wnpp "RFP: mozilla-devscripts" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/528225
<asac> err
<stefanlsd> asac: i could get a diff between the svn versions, but i suspect its lots of changes
<asac> if i go there the bug title is different
<asac> isnt it?
<asac> stefanlsd: so the branch now doesnt support 3.0 at all
<asac> ?
<asac> or are there some build mechanisms that make it work if build for 3.0?
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: try adding 3.5 to install.rdf see if you can bypass the xulrunner-dev
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-installer jaunty
<fta2> asac, feel free to upload m-d to debian
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<stefanlsd> gnomefreak: that doesnt work.
<stefanlsd> asac: im checking if the 1.9.1 xpi works on 3.0
<stefanlsd> seems like it doesnt tho...
<asac> stefanlsd: that wont work i am sure
<asac> yeah
<asac> the glue is not backwrard compatible
<asac> but the 3.0 glue should work with 3.5
<asac> thats why i am curious what was changed
<asac> most things can be done in a way that they work on both
<asac> e.g. like different chrome
<asac> stefanlsd: what happens if you try 1.9.0 xpi in 3.5?
<stefanlsd> asac: http://code.google.com/p/gears/source/detail?r=3369    - that the diff where they 'added' 3.5 support
<fta2> asac, why mirror instead of redirect?
<asac> fta2: because mirror is easier to do in lp
<asac> just a link
<asac> on filesystem
<gnomefreak> anyone using 3.0.11 can you please let me know if you see the pics on this site http://www.ortuzek.hu/ajanlo
<stefanlsd> 71
<stefanlsd>  	
<stefanlsd>  	-
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  	        <em:maxVersion>3.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<stefanlsd>  
<asac> fta2: also apt doesnt support redirects until _jaunty_
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<asac> didnt
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<asac> stefanlsd: whats that?
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<asac> i cant read what you write ;)
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  	71
<stefanlsd>  	+
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: change maxversion to use 3.5
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  
<stefanlsd>  	        <em:maxVersion>3.5</em:maxVersion>
<stefanlsd> bleh. ooops. sorry
<stefanlsd> they break it themself in the install.rdf
<gnomefreak> asac: looks like maxversion from install.rdf
<asac> please PASTE :-P
<asac> gnomefreak: thtas not the  problem
<gnomefreak> pastebin it
<asac> the problem is that they just exit
<stefanlsd> nodnod
<asac> stefanlsd: can you try to /trunk/gears/base/firefox/module.cc
<asac> change that so it accepts both: 3.5, 3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for tbird fix
<asac> stefanlsd: e.g. not the #iof else things
<asac> stefanlsd: then build for 3.0
<asac> i would think it should work after fixing install.rdf maxversion
<asac> with that change
<stefanlsd> asac: ok. will give it a shot
<asac> at least if that commit is really the only commit they needed
 * gnomefreak smoke
<asac> fta2: want me to sponsor or own this upload?
<fta2> asac, well, sponsor if possible. i guess you need nothing from me, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you want me to push sm changes to mozilla...dev branch or will you grab it from my branch than merge. Also did you want me to spin for jaunty and below?
<asac> fta2: need?
<asac> gnomefreak: i will merge it before upload
<fta2> asac, i mean, everything is in the branch, no need for me to give you a debdiff/diff.gz or whatever
<asac> fta2: no. i can just upload whats in the branch. i closed the branch now, maybe check
<gnomefreak> asac: fta2 what are the chances or just changing the location link in m-d to grab 2.0 instead of 2.1?
<asac> oh wait
<asac> your uploaders mail should be the one you use for changelog
<asac> done
<asac> rev 201
<asac> 202
<asac> fta2: please check. the bits are ready for upload otherwise
<asac> ok out for a few minutes
<gnomefreak> in seamonkei-2.0.conf http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661268 changing http://hg.mozilla.org/index.cgi/comm-central/log 2 to new location for 2.0
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2.0.conf
<bdrung> asac: is there any bugreport for firefox-3.5 incompatible plugins?
<fta2> asac, looks ok
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: is that latest version of gears?
<gnomefreak> that maybe wrong thing to change it looks fairly generic
<stefanlsd> gnomefreak: yeah. thats pretty much the tip
<gnomefreak> i dont get it. it looks like it should grab 2.0 not 2.1
<gnomefreak> stefanlsd: just checking
<gnomefreak> i dont think mozilla can help me with this file :( fta2 do you see anything in the pastebin that catches your eye on why 2.1 is being grabed and not 2.0?
<gnomefreak> that is the meat of the file the rest is just comments
<gnomefreak> mozclient.pl doesnt have anything of use so it has to be the .conf file that needs updating
<asac> fta2: uploaded
<asac> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<asac> with some luck there will be a batch soon
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> everything looks right damnit
<asac> bdrung: i think we shouldnt rely on bug reports. instead we should make a table on the wiki were we verify them ;)
<asac> at least i am likely to miss those reports ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: btw flashgot is done ready for review
<gnomefreak> ok rules looks good to damnit
<bdrung> asac: before we start updating all those plugins, it would be good if mozilla-devscripts can automatically detect the supported versions.
<fta2> gnomefreak, they reorganized their stuff upstream. just had a quick glance, it seems sm is still in comm-central (meaning no release branch) but it's now possible to build it with mozilla-central (to create sm 2.1a1pre) or mozilla-1.9.1 (to create sm 2.0b1pre)
<gnomefreak> fta2: how would i build it from 2.1
<fta2> not sure yet, and I don't really have time right now, i'm at work
<gnomefreak> just changing version of tarball wont help im sure
<fta2> no
<gnomefreak> fta2: thats fine thanks for looking
<gnomefreak> where did i come up with b3 :( goes looking
<asac> bdrung: thats extensions then (not plugins)
<asac> bdrung: yes. and we also should do some improvements wrt to where we install them etc.
<asac> also considering the targetApplications etc.
<asac> we had some discussion with the debian ext team about that
<asac> stay tuned
 * gnomefreak likes the idea
<asac> bdrung: so ... the new policy is to install extensions in /usr/share/extension-package-name
<bdrung> good to know.
<asac> and create links to: /usr/share/mozilla/${APPID}/${extension-uuid}
<asac> we should make mozilla-devscript do all that automagically
 * gnomefreak liking this more nad more
<asac> e.g. parse install.rdf for the extension-uuid ... then parse changelog for all targetapplications and create those links
<bdrung> automagically... nice word
<gnomefreak> asac: for some reason i am remembering some dont have uuid
<asac> all have uuid
<bdrung> parse changelog for targetapplications? why not install.rdf?
<asac> can be either {UUID-...} format or app@domain.tld ;)
<asac> bdrung: did i say changelog? installrdf is what i ment
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> (obviously)
<asac> if its a native extension it should go to /usr/lib/extension-package-name and /usr/lib/mozilla/${APPID}/${extension-uuid}
<fta2> asac, NEWed
<asac> fta2: NEWed? you mean they already processed it;)?
<asac> or that its in NEW ;)?
<asac> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<asac> not yet visible there.
<asac> guess needs a batch or something
<fta2> well, i received a NEW mail
<asac> yeah
<asac> the page above is the new queue
<asac> which is pretty digested as it seems ;)
<asac> i think they do it in 2monthly batches ;)
<asac> so with some luck they process it in a week ;)
<bdrung> with some luck the package passes NEW before Ubuntu 10.04 ;)
<asac> nah ;)
<bdrung> my packages waiting there since 3 weeks
<asac> that means that you now have to wait 3 weeks less ;)
<gnomefreak> and 3 months more ;)
<bdrung> the trembe had an end. the packages were also uploaded to ubuntu directly.
<bdrung> i have to install ubuntu now
<fta2> lol, http://home.kairo.at/blog/2009-06/weekly_status_report_w26_2009 (the last part)
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> when i read that on the mailing list it sounded like a great idea and i stand by that fully
<gnomefreak> the browser aspect is the only think i am worried about
<gnomefreak> tbirtbird3 doesnt have the names of the person writing the email ( i loved that feature
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> is PA still being used?
 * gnomefreak just got the new email for m-d
<fta2> asac, moved the bot at 1700
<asac> nice
<asac> i think we could also build at lunchtime
<asac> at least if we need another respin there wouldnt be build still queued ;)
<asac> which might feel a bit rouge to others waiting for their builds ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: getting syslog now for ya
<asac> i lost context
<asac> ;)
<eagles0513875> thanks for your patience with me bro
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: did you still need me?
<eagles0513875> just outa curiosity for jaunty were any patches applied to plasma-widget-networkmanager to fix the wpa connection issue that jaunty had
<gnomefreak> thats not the same as networkmanager is it? this one is built by KDE guys i thought
<eagles0513875> the plasma-widget-network-manager that is the one built by kde guys
<eagles0513875> cuz i think there might be a regression but im not sure if any patches were applied to fix the wpa issue that was in jaunty cuz its resurfaced again for me in karmic with a later svn snapshot
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont see anything related in the last few uploads: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/
<eagles0513875> asac: the issue was after jaunty was released
<eagles0513875> regarding wpa connection issues
<asac> yes i remembered
<gnomefreak> well thats a shitty regression
<asac> gnomefreak: wpa being broken? ;)
<eagles0513875> ya it is
<eagles0513875> cuz im able to connect with wicd as well as the gnome network manager
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah
<gnomefreak> i just lost my fucking tbird profile :(
<eagles0513875> im gonna get a syslog as well as the 2 dmesg messages that might hint on the issue
<eagles0513875> :(
<asac> eagles0513875: do you know where plasma saves the connection information?
<eagles0513875> kwallet
<eagles0513875> at least the password
<asac> eagles0513875: not the password
<asac> the rest
<asac> ;)
<eagles0513875> no i do not
<eagles0513875> let me get ya syslog and the 2 messages thta might be of use from dmesg
<eagles0513875> asac: you want me to paste whole thing or last chunk where wifi issues start surfacing
 * asac has to log out because he lost his window decorations ;)
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont know. i would really suggest to file the bug upstream and catch with them
<eagles0513875> asac: whats the key commands to copy and paste over ssh using nano
<asac> NM has changed its passphrase approach a bit, so maybe thats causing the problems now
<eagles0513875> now the 2 messages arent showing up in dmesg either
<asac> (though i am not even sure i already uploaded that to karmic)
<asac> i dont know nana
<asac> nano
<eagles0513875> what bout with vi
<asac> i never copied out of an editor
<asac> use a terminal
<eagles0513875> bah im on windows using ssh
<asac> scp
<asac> thats a terminal then
<eagles0513875> but im having trouble copying whats in the syslog#
<asac> i havent used windows so long that i cant remember ... isnt there a sftp tool?
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<eagles0513875> viva kate
<gnomefreak> i would use pastebinit not sure if you can from ssh though
<eagles0513875> i need to save the file anyway to upload it to launchpad
<gnomefreak> saves alot of copy+paste
<gnomefreak> oh to Lp i thought paste bin
<eagles0513875> im saving the file to this desktop from the laptop using samba
<eagles0513875> nooo
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/396180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396180 in plasma-widget-network-manager "plasma-widget-network-manager regression with connectiong to wpa connections" [High,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> yay now i have nightlies for ubuntuone
<eagles0513875> grats
<gnomefreak> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> i am thinking about reinstalling Karmic maybe it will fix my lower panel bug
<eagles0513875> need to try my luck at packaging with kvirc svn snapshot
<eagles0513875> from what i have been hearing that the live cd isnt working
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i heard same but its on 64 bit that i heard
<eagles0513875> i normally use 64bit but i upgraded from jaunty
<eagles0513875> asac: putting up syslog now
<gnomefreak> oh damn yay mounting is working again
<eagles0513875> asac: syslog is up if you give me the go ahead ill file it upstream :)
<eagles0513875> feel free to take a look as well gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> fast-user-switch-applet: Depends: gdm but it is not going to be installed  wtf is apt talking about
<eagles0513875> asac: just realized somethign we need someone on 32bit to see if the same issue exists on 32bit with trying to connect to wpa
<gnomefreak> fast-user-switch-applet: Depends: gdm but it is not going to be installed
<gnomefreak> opps
 * eagles0513875 think apt = on crack :P
<gnomefreak> gdm:
<gnomefreak>   Installed: 2.26.1-0ubuntu4
 * gnomefreak wonders if gdm breakage is causing this
<eagles0513875> woohoo plasma workspace crashed on me while installing wicd
<gnomefreak> where the hell is the login manager now?
<gnomefreak> to change login screen and options
<eagles0513875> lol your head must be spinning gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it is, everything is leaving me :( gnome-art used to install it but it doesnt anymore and its not in the admin menu
<eagles0513875> im no gnome expert
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: any advice as to my bug should i just upstream it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not sure havent looked sorry. also not a newwork guy thank god
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> its ok
<eagles0513875> cuz right now its annoying tthough but the older svn snapshot in jaunty works and the current one in karmic is broken
<eagles0513875> or there was a regression
<gnomefreak> i might be wrong but karmic isnt using newest svn maybe newest svn would help?
<gnomefreak> assuming there is one
<gnomefreak> to do list: fix firegpg, fix m-d, update SM2, build SM2.1, backup everything important, maybe reinstall, find loginmanager. anything im forgetting?
<eagles0513875> im sure there is for the plasma-widget-network-manager
<gnomefreak> get someone to review and upload flashgot
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: rebuild everything :P
 * gnomefreak done with important build (SM1.1.17)
<gnomefreak> waiting for a nudge into NEW
 * gnomefreak running out of pationce on m-d bull shit
<gnomefreak> theres no o in that is there :(
<gnomefreak> we should really remove bluetooth crap from default install
<gnomefreak> its a mem/proc hog even when you dont use it. cant remove it all either
<gnomefreak> if you want bluetooth install it :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> how big are the packages and dependencies after install though
<gnomefreak> not sure but more than i need
<eagles0513875> i have to be honest even from a kubuntu users stand point such as myself i dont really need bluetooth cuz the laptops i have dont have bluetooth built in
<asac> gnomefreak: we want to extend our bluetooth features actually
<eagles0513875> asac: i uploaded the sys log and am waiting for further advice
<gnomefreak> asac: extend it by making a meta package :) there is no way to get rid of bluetooth packages without removing other kind of important packages
<gnomefreak> some you can remove
<eagles0513875> asac: i think though it shouldnt be installed by default unless for instance it finds a blue tooth card in lets say a laptop cuz for me in certain cases both the laptops i have dont have bluetooth built in
<gnomefreak> hm that is odd
<eagles0513875> what is gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak can package rsync but i still cant figure out how the hell to use it for simple actions like downloading and updating downloads
<asac> i think the solution is to start bluetoothd through udev
<asac> which afaik is currently planned
<asac> so its installed, but wont be running if you dont have bt devices
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i typed something andf it didnt show up or error command in status window
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<gnomefreak> asac: that is much nicer :)
<gnomefreak> i have it disabled in start up however it still runs
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> asac: im gonna go ahead and upstream the bug :)
<gnomefreak> i guess im going to cook and eat lunch now since i have time to waste while tar is going it only has 3 gigs or so to compress
<eagles0513875> nice gnome
<eagles0513875> wish i could help ya out on this monster of a win machine im on
<fta2> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ :(
<asac> eagles0513875: i uploaded a new snapshot to the NM ppa
<asac> you can try it once its built
<eagles0513875> ok keep me posted plz :)
<eagles0513875> asac: also running the git source of lmms which seems to not be starting it core keeps dumping
<fta2> "once its built", lol, 6 hours
<fta2> or more, at this rate
<asac> eagles0513875: no ... you try once the built has finished
<asac> i cannot really keep you updated all the time
<asac> http://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<asac> thats where the build will become available
<asac> http://launchpad.net/builders
<asac> huge backlog
<asac> so will take half of a day i guess
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i have a solution while i wait to get wifi to work
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/6160982
<asac> dtchen: ^^
<asac> fta2: ^^
<asac> dtchen: unping
<asac> eagles0513875: sudo apt-get install build-essential fakeroot devscripts; sudo apt-get build-dep plasma-widget-network-manager; dget https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-widget-network-manager_0.0+svn992686~asac-0ubuntu1~nm1.dsc; dpkg-source -x p*.dsc; cd pla*-*/; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<asac> cd ..
<asac> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<asac> to build it on your own and install it
<eagles0513875> ?
<asac> go in a empty directory first ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe you lost me there for a sec lol
<asac> its just copy paste
<eagles0513875> asac: to install the widget form source all that wright
<asac> yeah
<fta2> asac, i know, i graph them
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders.png
<eagles0513875> ty asac
 * fta2 should use R
<asac> fta2: you also need a  queue/builders line
<fta2> i have it in another graph
<fta2> but i'm tired of manually generating them, hence R
<fta2> there was a talk at UDS, remember?
<asac> about builders metrics?
<fta2> no, statistical data analysis, or something like that
<asac> i guess it will fail
<asac> bummer i hat kde build systems ;)
<fta2> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-builders2.png
<asac> seems a few have really replied to my FAQ about branding explaining to me why its not yet branded ;)
<Loki> Hey, I had a quick question, I uninstalled the 3.5.1 package from the PPA, but for some reason when I load the applcation I get a blank X window and it isn't loading for some reason
<asac> Loki: you uninstalled?
<asac> or downgraded?
<Loki> application*
<asac> i dont get your question, sorry. maybe rephrase
<Loki> Okay, I will rephrase it. I am installing FF 3.5.1 from the ppa to replace/supplement the main install of 3.0, and for some reason when I try to open the 3.5 installation I get a blank X window
<Loki> and not a browser window, so I am confused on why, and was hoping for ideas
<asac> Loki: try with a fresh profile first
<asac> e.g. move $HOME/.mozilla directory to a save place
<asac> and start
<Loki> did that
<asac> ensure that no firefox 3.5 is running
<Loki> still did the same issue
<Loki> Alright let me make sure no others are running
<asac> start it using strace -f -eopen firefox-3.5 2>&1  > /tmp/ffox.log.txt and post that log file after reproducing
<asac> Loki: yeah. first check that nothing is runing
<asac> then move your .mozilla away and try
<Loki> no other FF-3.5 is running
<asac> Loki: try to also close the other firefox
<asac> before starting it for first time
<Loki> all that was in the txt file was *NOTICE* No previous firefox profile found, starting with a fresh one
<Loki> and still got a blank X window
<asac> ok
<asac> Loki: so start it using -safe-moed
<asac> -safe-mode
<asac> firefox-3.5 -safe-mode
<asac> if that doesnt help, go with plan B i gave you above (strace ...)
<Loki> That was with strace
<asac> Loki: read what i wrote
<asac> the whole line
<Loki> the log file ONLY had, the profile line in it
<asac> well try again then
<micahg> asac: it turns out the HTML5 video thingy was because of the user agent
<asac> hmm
<asac> Loki: the command was wrong
<asac> Loki: try &> /tmp/...
<asac> instead of the whole 2>&1 thing
<Loki> asac: pastebinning it
<Loki> http://pastebin.com/d1493c726
<asac> Loki: cant see something obvious.  maybe with -eopen gives more hints if you can get that paste binned
<Loki> asac: http://pastebin.com/d5e0fa3ca
<NCommander> asac, ping?
<NCommander> or fta ping
<Loki> asac: it is only 2 lines differnce, but seems to be the same
<NCommander> I have a changeset for icedove to fix it on armel (merge of ubuntu patches, it works)
<debfx> is it a known bug that it's not possible to select the default theme in ff 3.5?
<Loki> debfx: do you think that is the issue in my case?
<asac> Loki: withjout -eopen it should be really a lot of more lines
<asac> like 10 times as much
<asac> debfx: no thats not known. i am using the default theme for instance
<asac> NCommander: whats up?
<debfx> Loki: no, that's unrelated to your issue
<NCommander> asac, its the same changes we made for TB2 in Ubuntu for icedove
<debfx> asac: when you install another theme, it's not possible to switch back to default
<asac> i know
<Loki> asac: ah one moment
<NCommander> asac, I'm uploading a branch to LP, and submitting a merge proposal, care to look it over? :-)
<NCommander> asac, (I can also upload to Debian if you wish ...)
<asac> debfx: works for me
<asac> installed macOSX theme
<asac> (the one suggested when i search for "theme" in the addons -> get extensions tab
<asac> )
<asac> NCommander: no just the branch is what we want
<asac> NCommander: use the version you prepare in the branch name ;)
<asac> but what am i telling you that ;)
 * NCommander kicks his ARM box
<NCommander> Ugh, its like its having a mini-seizure :-/
<Loki> asac: http://colobus.isomerica.net/~loki/ff.txt pastebin crashed when i pasted it
<fta> asac, i guess you're aware of FIREFOX_3_0_12_BUILD1
<debfx> asac: I tested it on jaunty and karmic, maybe related to kde?
<asac> fta: yes
<asac> debfx: i have no ideas based on this. i would suggest that you file a bug using ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5 command
<asac> and then wait
<asac> Loki: ^^
<asac> debfx: could be KDE .. but more likely related to some other extension/theme you have installed
<asac> Loki: most likely we will get more bugs oin this
<asac> Loki: do you have network? e.g. a "lo" device at least?
<debfx> tested it on a fresh profile
<asac> why is your host named like it is (karma...)
<asac> debfx: did you try a different theme at least
<asac> i mean it could be the theme that you use that borks this
<Loki> asac: yes, i have eth0, lo, sixxs
<debfx> asac: yeah I used different themes, on a fresh profile it doesn't even show the Theme tab in the add-ons window
<Loki> asac: and karma is the server name, and local.wolfnix.net is the domain I have established off of mine for my home network
<asac> Loki: thought you only get white window
<Loki> asac: I do.
<asac> Loki: how can you navigate to any site
<Loki> asac: firefox 3.0, and another install of a browser
<asac> Loki: but you start with a fresh profile
<Loki> asac: yes
<asac> there is no reason why firefox-3.5 would go to a site if you start with a fresh profile
<Loki> It didn't go to a site?
<Loki> karma, is my hostname
<asac> so you automatically update your name through dns?
<Loki> 6 Townsend West
<Loki> what do you mean?
<asac> yeah. so file a bug using ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5 command and let me think. maybe i get an idea when i next look at it.
<asac> its odd ... dont see any obvious
<asac> could be that you have a bad driver
<asac> but thats unlikely - even though we had really weird bugs
<Loki> Does it matter I had 3.5b4 installed before this?
<asac> no
<asac> shouldnt
<asac> it might matter if you tried to install manually something at some point
<asac> but i dont think thats the case for you now
<Loki> Nope, it isn't
<Loki> For browsers o dpm
<asac> maybe you also dont have xulrunner-1.9.1 updated to latests?
<Loki> I don't install by hand
<asac> check which version you got from it
<asac> seems to be ok though
<asac> thats why its odd
<Loki> ii  xulrunner-1.9.1                        1.9.1.1~hg20090706r26039+nobinonly-0ub XUL + XPCOM application runner
<Loki> ii  firefox-3.5                            3.5.1~hg20090706r26039+nobinonly-0ubun safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<asac> when was the last build that worked?
<Loki> 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<asac> Loki: you directly upgraded to ppa?
<asac> Loki: does downgrading fix it? (both packages=
<Loki> No upgraded to ubuntu's 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<Loki> That is when i started to get the errors, and then switched to the PPA to try to fix it, still got the same issues
<Loki> How do I specifcally install 3.5~b4?
<asac> Loki: apt-get install packagename=package-version packagename2=package-version2 packagename3=package-version3
<asac> the version is on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<asac> and
<asac> the version is on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1
<Loki> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Loki>   firefox-3.5: Depends: firefox-3.5-branding but it is not going to be installed or
<Loki>                         abrowser-3.5-branding but it is not going to be installed
<NCommander> asac, merge request filed
<NCommander> (LP was being slow)
<Loki> fix installing.
<Loki> WTF
<Loki> asac: the downgraded verison did work
<asac> that sounds scary
<Loki> I have a question
<Loki> I moved my .mozilla to .mozilla.backup
<Loki> WHY is it loading it?
<NCommander> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~mcasadevall/thunderbird/icedove-2.0.0.22-2/+merge/8334 - whenever you get a chance, no rush
<asac> sure
<Loki> asac: why is it loading a mozilla.backup
<Loki> :|}
<Loki> :|
<Loki> Because once i moved it FROM .backup
<Loki> it worked...
<asac> heh
<asac> so it was profile?
<asac> i guess you didnt properly stop a running firefox
<asac> thats still my bet
<Loki> There was no firefoxs running
<Loki> for some reason it was loading a profile from ~/.mozilla.backup/
<asac> guess a bug in the migration script
<asac> fta: ^^
<Loki> well after i moved it away from .backup
<Loki> it disbaled 3 things
<asac> maybe the migrator copies from .backup?
<fta> asac, ?
<Loki> a old xul, firefox3.0 and ubuntu3.0 branding
<asac> no migrator script is ok
<fta> it's not looking for ~/.mozilla* but for ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.*
<asac> i still think you didnt properly stop all processed
<asac> fta: right
<asac> fta: i was just told that my card should work with compiz and should be fast ;)
<asac> lol
<Loki> Well I moved .mozilla to .mozilla.backup it is beside methat it loaded
<asac> Loki: yes. but running processes will not see that move
<asac> as open files keep the same fd if you move on same partition
<asac> anyway
<asac> its your profile. some bogus extension
<Loki> but there was no processes running, I made sure o.o
<Loki> Anyways, it is working now
<Loki> and whats odd asac, is i copied the profile back, after stopping all of the processes, it ran fine
<Loki> :|
<Loki> Anyways, it works now ^^ which is good.
<gnomefreak> this is really turning into a frigging nightmare
<asac> gnomefreak: dont be desparate
<asac> all will be fine ;)
<gnomefreak> this is _not_ funny damnit
<micahg> what's wrong gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> so not funny. asac fix this shit
<gnomefreak> micahg: gdm crashed while copying over an .iso and a 2gig backup when i hit enter after typing in here
 * gnomefreak really tired of this
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> on Karmic or Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> karmic
<micahg> oh
<micahg> how many projects is asac trying to maintain?
<gnomefreak> once copied over im booting jaunty and burning to dvd the 2gig backup and the 4gig music
<gnomefreak> micahg: firefox* tbird*
<gnomefreak> n-m and im sure a few other things
<gnomefreak> he needs to fix my gdm
<gnomefreak> cant but still needs too :)
<gnomefreak> ubufox he maintains as well (i would love to take that off his hands it seems fairly easy to maintain)
<micahg> speaking of ubufox...
<gnomefreak> what about it?
<micahg> asac: is there going to be an ubufox upgrade for 3.5?
<gnomefreak> already done
<micahg> I've been without ubufix for months
<micahg> *ubufox
<gnomefreak> it has been fixed im guessing just waiting for upload
<micahg> I thought he fished it
<gnomefreak> we talked about that 10 or so hours ago :)
<micahg> *finished it
 * micahg was sleeping 10 hours ago
<gnomefreak> asac: FFEMTcJ once 3.0 is removed from Karmic how about pushing 3.6 like we did with 3.5 in Jaunty
<gnomefreak> wtf is that
<gnomefreak> fta2: ^^^
<gnomefreak> sorry FFEMTcJ
<micahg> 3.0 is being removed from karmic?
<gnomefreak> anyone seen reed lately?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yep
<micahg> I guess it makes sense
<micahg> it will be EOL before karmic is
<gnomefreak> blueprint is done and assigned as i revall just waiting for it to happen
<micahg> I'm assuming 3.5 will move to main as well
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> it will be default browser
<gnomefreak> when i left a month ago we had ~15 or so people in this channel. i come back and we have ~44 people what did i miss some kind of free money?
 * gnomefreak could really speak to reed, but it will wait
 * gnomefreak smoke and pray this finishes before next gdm crash be back
<micahg> gnomefreak: why not run Jaunty and Karmic in a VM ffor testing
<gnomefreak> micahg: that would make sense and fix my gdm issues. i like the hard way i guess :)
 * gnomefreak needs to learn how to do 2 thinkgs with rsync one of these days
 * micahg is afraid to run +1 until beta
<micahg> in production
<gnomefreak> i have 5 installs of Ubuntu on 4 boxes i can afford to run testing on one of them :)
<micahg> sure, as long as you don't care what happens to the box :)
<gnomefreak> nto really this box is mainly for packaging and testing anything important is used on a stable box. hell i still have feisty on one and breezy on one
<gnomefreak> my laptop cant run anything newer than feisty on it, its older than dirt
<micahg> really?
<micahg> 10+ years?
<gnomefreak> yep its a p1 200mhz 128 ram
<micahg> ugh
<gnomefreak> yes its like a 95 give or take a year
<gnomefreak> it has a 40gig HD in it :)
<micahg> you could probably runny debian lenny with blackbox or something
<micahg> some real light weight window manager
<gnomefreak> yeah but honestly its not worth it. i have it only for trilug meetings
<gnomefreak> i had fluxbuntu on it for a long time
<micahg> fluxbuntu?
<gnomefreak> micahg: ubuntu distro with fluxbox as default
<micahg> community supported?
<gnomefreak> not sure if they are still working on it
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah ubuntu doesnt support it
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> yep it is still being developed
<gnomefreak> i just joined the channel and topic has karmic in it
<gnomefreak> #fluxbuntu is the channel
<gnomefreak> joejaxx was head of the project not sure if he still is oor not
<gnomefreak> anyone know who the grub maintainer is for us (or at least the person that works on it most?
<gnomefreak> )
<micahg> gnomefreak: looks like cjwatson
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks. be back need to boot jaunty for a bit
<BUGabundo> ola
<fta> gni
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> guys John has returned!!!
<BUGabundo> WOOT
<gnomefreak> ive been here for 2 days
<gnomefreak> maybe 3
<BUGabundo> no no!!!
<BUGabundo> I didn't see you here yesterday
<gnomefreak> i updated seamonkey 1.1.17 yesterday
<BUGabundo> woot
<gnomefreak> be back in a few something isnt right
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> asac, who was the guy skilled with themes a few days ago? do you remember?
<asac> hmm
<asac> themes?
<fta> oh, psyke83
<asac> ah
<fta> he's not here
<asac> what was his complaint again?
<fta> bug 327863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327863 in murrine-themes "non-zero GtkRange::trough-border value produces strange boxes in Firefox" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327863
<asac> yeah
<asac> right i remember
<fta> but i'm looking for someone who can help with this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/darkroom.png
<gnomefreak> i cant find a way to format a usb stick there used to be a way to do it
<fta> GtkStyle->bg[GTK_STATE_SELECTED] is probably not the right choice
<gnomefreak> the dark themes need to be fixed all of them
<asac> fta: for what?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: good old DD ?
<asac> for the window border?
<fta> the orange thing
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: DD?
<gnomefreak> used to be a gui to do it
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: or GPARTED!
<asac> fta: you mean the window decoration frame being orange on the top?
<fta> yep, the background behind the tabs
<asac> i think its wrong, but its been googles choice
<asac> ;)
<fta> which is light blue by default
<fta> well, they want to improve that
<asac> what do they want to use instead?
<asac> meaning: whats the question ;)?
<fta> what should they use instead of GtkStyle->bg[GTK_STATE_SELECTED] to assign a color to that part of the window that looks nice on both clear and dark themes
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you are most welcome
<micahg> asac: what to do if anything about the user agent issue with FF3.5 and html5 video
<fta> micahg, ?
<micahg> shiretoko flags as not FF3.5 on some sites
<micahg> then they don't show the HTML5 video
<asac> micahg: its a website problem
<asac> they shouldnt test for firefox
<asac> but for gecko
<micahg> so, they should test for Gecko 1.9.1 in the user agent?
<fta> they should not use the user agent at all
<asac> micahg: they shouldnt test for user agent at all imo
<asac> http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/02/fallback-options-for-html5-video.html
<fta> <video> has a fallback feature
<fta> yep, right
<micahg> ok, what's my next step in the bug?
<asac> fta: i cant tell which color is better. i think they want to do something new and so thats a empirical thing to find out ... maybe they need to use a special style so that themes can adapt to make chrome look proper
<micahg> asac: dailymotion was also trying to push people to d/l FF
<micahg> to try the HTML5 video
<asac> micahg: which bug is it?
<asac> its invalid imo
<asac> telling them they should complain to the website author
<asac> showing them the link from above maybe
<micahg> bug 394321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394321 in firefox-3.5 "Shiretoko doesn't show up as supporting HTML5 video tag" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394321
<micahg> I"m sure more bugs will come in, that's why I want to figure out what to tell them.  That links a good start
<fta> so it doesn't work for debian either
<micahg> fta debian doesn't have 3.5 AFAIK
<asac> micahg: i invalidated the bug
<asac> and posted the problem to the website
<asac> feel free to complain through contact form as well ;)
<micahg> ok, but I think they were also evangelising for FF3.5, would the fallback allow that as well?
<asac> micahg: of course
<asac> they can display they same they currently displayed
<BUGabundo> I wish debian had icewaeal 3.5 :(
<asac> its in experimental i think
<asac> or in mikes people.debian.org account
<fta> !info iceweasel experimental
<ubottu> 'experimental' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<asac> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=376
<fta> pfff
<fta> !info iceweasel sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<BUGabundo> asac: its not!
<gnomefreak> fta: the bot doesnt know debian packages
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f54171f86
<micahg> asac: I'm adding your comment to my greasemonkey list
 * gnomefreak needs greasemonkey scripts (usful ones)
<gnomefreak> why do people use karmic and PPA's if they dont know what they are doing :(
<fta> because it's koowl
<gnomefreak> he has what 9PPA's i think he said
<fta> who?
<gnomefreak> someone in karmic channel. BUGabundo you have his nick?
<gnomefreak> gdm crashed in the middle of it
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> I have the log, yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<BUGabundo> Zorael^2
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: good if he asks about PPA's again send him to -ot
<gnomefreak>  n20
<gnomefreak> please
<gnomefreak> sorry locked up again
<asac> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/09/07/07/1925254/Is-IE-Usage-Share-Collapsing
<BUGabundo> micahg: fta F11 fullscreen fixed :)
<fta> asac, almost nothing built more than 7 hours after today's push :(
<BUGabundo> btw
<BUGabundo> that PIN to 3.5 seems to work
<BUGabundo> I didn't got an update
<BUGabundo> :))))
 * BUGabundo laughs about no PPA builds
<gnomefreak> what broken 3.5 update?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: 3.5 is not broken
<BUGabundo> AFAIK
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you pinned it due to it being broken
<asac> fta: well. atm almost everything on the builders is at least moz daily ;)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no.. last night LONG discussion
<BUGabundo> I have several PPAs, but I didn't want to have daily 3.5, just 3.6
<BUGabundo> so I needed to pin it down to archive
<BUGabundo> micahg finally provided me with the correct way
<BUGabundo> and fta got himself on a new mess
<FFEMTcJ> jetsaredim: thanks for the link
<asac> fta: i asked now ... lets see if i get an answer ;)
<asac> but i guess he sleeps now
<gnomefreak> good since there are no nightly 3.5 builds its now only 3.5.1
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hint !pinning
 * gnomefreak hated writing that
<fta> 3.5.1 *is* the nightly of the 3.5 branch
<gnomefreak> fixing it
<fta> asac, eh?
<fta> asac, asked what? to whom?
<asac> asked what the builders are doing when they are not avail ;)
<gnomefreak> fta: sort of. i would have thought it was a security update but its an alpha package so im not sure what version it is
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: $ pastebinit /etc/apt/preferences http://paste.ubuntu.com/212287/
<gnomefreak> alot of people or 1 person alot of times is waiting for PPA builders
<fta> asac, i guess it's QA stuff. we had many sessions at UDS about that, i guess it's finally happening
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: ill likely crash gdm if i try to open it
<gnomefreak> at this time
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: eheh
<fta> gnomefreak, 3.5.1~ is not an alpha, it's the future minor update of 3.5, no more alpha/beta/rc in the 3.5 branch
<gnomefreak> ok must have been something else i was looking at earlier than sorry
<fta> as i see it, it's probably the best and safest thing to run
<gnomefreak> can we rename it to firefox once 3.0 is removed
<gnomefreak> and use official branding
<fta> 3.0 will not be removed, but demoted to universe, iirc (asac, correct me if i'm wrong)
<gnomefreak> s/and/ /
<asac> fta: we hope we can remove it
<gnomefreak> dont see why that would be an issue
<asac> fta: at end of karmic cycle ffox 3.5 will be at 3.5.3 or .4
<fta> about branding, asac is to blame, if it was only me, it would have been done since RC
<asac> so that should be stable enough for everyone
<gnomefreak> he doesnt want to brand 2
<gnomefreak> official anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: idea is to brand it officially when we make it the dfault browser
<gnomefreak> asac: good
 * gnomefreak not so crazy tonight than :)
<asac> fta: so yeah. its QA stuff going on
<asac> in the back
<gnomefreak> do we have all PPA builders busy? everyone keeps saying that they are waiting for PPA builds
<andrew_sayers> What's the recommended course of action for people wanting to install FF 3.5 in e.g. Hardy?
<fta> gnomefreak: where are they asking that? and which builds do they want? theirs or ours?
<BUGabundo> andrew_sayers: to use the mozilla security ppa
<BUGabundo> fta on +1, U1, devel
<micahg> BUGabundo: I thoguht asac was still working o nthat
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I though it was ready
<BUGabundo> maybe I'm wrong
<BUGabundo> it has happened before :p
<andrew_sayers> BUGabundo: Brilliant, thanks.
<micahg> andrew_sayers: AFAIK, the team is still trying to determine the best way to distribute it to hardy
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: use our PPAftthiers ive sen in in motu and ubuntuone
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-08
<gnomefreak> wtf
<asac> andrew_sayers: for hardy its not the right answer
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> andrew_sayers: we dont have a hardy build yet. only thing we have is  a hardy daily build
<gnomefreak> fta: ive seen it in motu and ubuntuone so far
<asac> andrew_sayers: that one is a bit ahead of 3.5 final
<asac> should be more or less stable to run 3.5
<asac> but of course not risk free
<asac> (daily that is)
<gnomefreak> asac: should we just copy over packages from daily to mt PA?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> gnomefreak: no. we should create a -milestones/backports PPA
<andrew_sayers> asac: How would you compare it to downloading the version from the FF website?
<gnomefreak> sounds good. the team should beable to make another PPA
<andrew_sayers> (Which is apparently the recommendation being given out in #ubuntu)
<asac> andrew_sayers: dont understand the question
<asac> andrew_sayers: you get proper packages if you use our PPA
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: our changes are not in the official version :)
<gnomefreak> i will try to get them done this week if the reinstall goes ok and see if we can still make another one or is it just people that can have 2
<andrew_sayers> I'm rewriting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion, and apparently it's important to have instructions for Hardy users.
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: wont have any good info until i find out about PPA info on teams but im looking now
<andrew_sayers> The current proposal is to recommend they install from http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.5&os=linux&lang=en-US
<micahg> ah, you're the guy responsible for that page :) andrew_sayers
<gnomefreak> ok i can make a new PPA for the team
<andrew_sayers> Well, I've grabbed responsibility, apparently not without causing some ripples :)
<micahg> I did a little editing on that page
<asac> andrew_sayers: i dont think we should point users there
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: sorry we have been a bit more concerned about bugs and Karmic more so than providing packages for hardy :)
<asac> they still will have ffox 3 on their system and use the same profile with both browses
<asac> which might cause profile damage if not all up-downgrade paths are properly tested
<gnomefreak> asac: if you make and name the PPA i will start on them tmorrow or thursday since you have enough to do so far for me seamonkey is done and i have time until i get to m-d
<micahg> asac: was that problem with the search engines not being shipped with 3.5 fixed?
<gnomefreak> i should have at least hardy done by friday barring anything important pop up
<gnomefreak> micahg: i have a ton of them in 3.5 by default
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have 3.0 installed?
<gnomefreak> ok im going to install now maqybe be done with everything and back to good state by tomorrow late morning or so
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes
<gnomefreak> i dont use it but its there
<micahg> right
<micahg> that's why you have search engines
<asac> andrew_sayers: can you wait a few days with the hardy content?
<micahg> if you remove 3.0 they will disappear
<asac> andrew_sayers: we are currently trying to figure out where to put our milestone builds
<micahg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/firefox-3.5/filelist vs http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/firefox-3.0/filelist
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: just tell them we are working on it
<gnomefreak> ok im gone asac if you remember please let me know ( we can always make a new team like mozilla backports team or something)
<andrew_sayers> Okay, sounds good to me.  I'll let you guys know when the page is updated, and I'd appreciate someone checking that I've not implied something wrong.
 * gnomefreak ready for a long damn night see you in morning
<gnomefreak> andrew_sayers: whatever you do do not recommend getting from mozilla site its too much rtouble in long run
 * gnomefreak out
<micahg> asac: it seems like the search engines are still missing from karmic and jaunty ff3.5 builds
<asac> o_O bluekuja is here ;)
<bluekuja> ghost
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> hello alex
<bluekuja> so happy to see u again
<bluekuja> :)
 * BUGabundo wonders who bluekuja is :)
<BUGabundo> new nick?
<bluekuja> no
<bluekuja> are you a new member? :)
<BUGabundo> me? no
<bluekuja> I was here since 2006
<BUGabundo> here on this #? since 2008 I think
<bluekuja> I was away for an year
<bluekuja> that's why we didnt meet up
<BUGabundo> ahhh right
<BUGabundo> welcome back then
<bluekuja> ty
<BUGabundo> seems today is Welcome Back day
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> who went back apart me?
<andrew_sayers> Okay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion now recommends older releases check back in a few days, and warns against installing from the website.
<andrew_sayers> If I'm not about when FF 3.5 becomes available for Hardy, please add the instructions to the page without waiting for me.
<BUGabundo> bluekuja: gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> he underwent a few cirugies
<BUGabundo> and still have at least one more scheduled
<bluekuja> yeah, I knew
<bluekuja> I hope everything is ok for him
<bluekuja> he will be back!
<BUGabundo> he was just here
<BUGabundo> (12:12:04 AM) gnomefreak left the room (quit: "Lost terminal").
<BUGabundo> (12:22:39 AM) bluekuja [n=andrea@ubuntu/member/bluekuja] entered the room.
<BUGabundo> you missed him by that much
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, still here?
<bluekuja> gnight
<andrew_sayers> Just to be clear, which releases are expected to get FF 3.5 in the long-run?  Hardy and Intrepid, but not below?
<micahg> andrew_sayers: Dapper Desktop LTS support ended last month
<micahg> everything else below hardy is EOL
<micahg> andrew_sayers: intrepid might not either
<micahg> depending on the work involved
<micahg> the only reason to give it to hardy that people have proposed is because hardy is LTS
<asac> andrew_sayers:
<asac> < This archive holds Firefox updates that are currently undergoing security testing.
<micahg> ah, you're still here asac
<asac> > This archive holds Firefox (and other mozilla) security & stability updates that are currently undergoing pre-release testing
<asac> andrew_sayers: also we might want to indicate how risky a PPA is
<asac> e.g. daily -> potentially dangerious
<asac> security -> pretty safe (only stability security fixes that already got some pre-QA upstream)
<asac> andrew_sayers: not sure if we should really say "Do not install mozilla builds" in the paragraph title
<asac> maybe use "mozilla builds" as a section
<asac> and then below say, that use of packages is encouraged for ubuntu users, but if they still want to use upstream builds they can go HERE to read instructions
<asac> also they should remember to mention that they used mozilla builds in their bug reports ;)
<asac> micahg: just back for a minute ;)
<micahg> asac: what about the search engines?
<andrew_sayers> I'm not sure whether beginners know the word "build" in that context.  I'll go and have a play with it all though :)
<asac> andrew_sayers: yeah. just wanted to give some ideas
<asac> its your page ;)
<andrew_sayers> So installing from the website might be the only option for determined Intrepid-users?
<asac> andrew_sayers: if they want it now, but dont want dailies, yes.
<andrew_sayers> I dispute that :p
<andrew_sayers> But there will be an official Intrepid build eventually?
<asac> for now leave that sectino out so they can see that there is progress
<asac> yes
<asac> same releases as -daily
<rleeds> hey, i'm searching around for the reason why libmozjs-dev hasn't been updated with xulrunner-1.9.1. Why the conflict?
<asac> rleeds: because its from the rotten old xul 1.8 package still
<asac> 1.9 doesnt have it
<andrew_sayers> Okay great, I'll make those changes.
<rleeds> asac, ahh. 1.9 doesn't have it. Where did it go?
<asac> rleeds: i never existed ;)
<asac> it was debian maintain invention
<asac> its now in xulrunner-dev
<rleeds> asac, so I should just install xulrunner-dev and I can build apps which require it?
<asac> maybe ... maybe not
<asac> depends on the app
<rleeds> asac, of course.
<asac> and how the build system works etc.
<asac> good apps work with our packages, bad apps dont
<rleeds> specifically, I'm working with couchdb
<micahg> asac: Mike Hommey just posted ff3.5 in experimental soon
<asac> rleeds: the package in karmic works
<asac> i fixed that recently
<rleeds> asac, Trying to build trunk, though. But thanks.
<asac> rleeds: pick the patch
<asac> upstream them
<asac> its in the package
<asac> andrew_sayers: also 6. in security is bad
<asac> andrew_sayers: we want to encourage users to run that PPA
<asac> andrew_sayers: we have to explain them that there is a bit of an added risk, but running that ppa and reporting regressions that happen after upgrades here
<asac> is a great contribution to ubuntu
 * micahg should run teh security ppa then :)
<asac> definitly
<asac> ;)
<rleeds> asac, thanks
<andrew_sayers> asac: That's evil genius.  Saying "please test our code" will scare off people that shouldn't be running pre-release stuff much better than "please don't use our code" >:)
<asac> andrew_sayers: i dont want to scare them off ;)
<asac> i just want more users running -security :)
<asac> voluntarily
<asac> folks hunting for ffox 3.5 now are the perfect target i think
<asac> my mother wouldnt be looking for it at least ;)
<andrew_sayers> Depends on the users though - you want the type that will report bugs to you, not the type that will complain how Ubuntu doesn't work to their friends.
<andrew_sayers> My brother would, and you don't want him :)
<micahg> asac: we're gonna have issues with 3.5 if people remove 3.0
<asac> andrew_sayers: yes. we should be mildly honest about the facts, but dont tell them to disable the PPA imo
<asac> micahg: i dont think thats an issue for jautny
<asac> its just the search engines right?
<micahg> afaik
<micahg> for karmic it will be though
<asac> yeah. i think thats acceptable for jaunty and will be solved for karmic
<micahg> ok
<micahg> then I'll stop bugging you
<asac> no thats ok ;)
<asac> i should think about a real solution so you can remove either and keep your searchplugins intact
<micahg> yes
<micahg> firefox-common maybe?
<asac> yeah thats one option
<asac> mybe there are more. i am not sure
<micahg> you can get really specific
<micahg> firefox-search-plugins-default
<micahg> and then have an extras package
<andrew_sayers> asac: Do you have a recommended HERE with instructions for people that want to install the upstream version?
<andrew_sayers> Anyway, update made.  I'll put some instructions together later.
<asac> micahg: yeah. sounds better
<br122> Question, is there a reason when I look at mail reader I have a "Thunderbird" and a "Mozilla Thunderbird/News" as 2 different entries?
<micahg> br122: do you have multiple versions installed?
<br122> Not to my knowledge, micahg
<micahg> can you post dpkg -l | grep thunderbird to paste.ubuntu.com
<br122> http://paste.ubuntu.com/212381/
<br122> Is that 2 different versions?
<micahg> no
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> It should be Mozilla Thudnerbird Mail/News
<micahg> br122: what window enviroment?
<br122> Is that the same as desktop environment?
<br122> I'm new to ubuntu
<micahg> yes
<micahg> sorry
<br122> GNOME if it is, if it isn't..
<micahg> yep
<micahg> ok
<micahg> and you're on 9.04?
<br122> Yes
<micahg> can you try this: locate thunderbird.desktop
<br122> its in /usr/share/applications
<micahg> just 1?
<br122> Yea
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> weird
<br122> wait
<br122> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/thunderbird.desktop
<br122> there is that one too
<micahg> ah
<micahg> those 2 are normal
<micahg> not sure br122
<micahg> you can open a bug
<micahg> ubuntu-bug thunderbird
<br122> Thanks, micahg
<eagles0513875> asac: ping
<eagles0513875> asac: the plasma-widget-network-manager failed to build
<asac_> eagles0513875: yes. have no time for that atm
<asac_> the svn tree is not buildable atm
<asac_> upstream sucks ;)
<eagles0513875> ill talk with someone upstream
<asac_> kde folks alrewady do that
<eagles0513875> hehe
<asac> i mean the kubuntu dev lead promissed me to talk to him tomorrow
<asac> if i were you i wouldnt hold my breath ;)
<asac> file upstream bugs directly maybe
<eagles0513875> ya im trying to get hold of latest svn source and compile myself
<asac> eagles0513875: i gave you instructions
<eagles0513875> i have them
<asac> eagles0513875: dont try
<asac> it doesnt build
<asac> its broken
<asac> they moved files without fixing build system
<eagles0513875> oh
<asac> after fixing that they have non-existing symbols used
<asac> thats what i mean by "upstream sucks" ;)
<asac> so for me it feels like he did some code writing without testing and committed it so he doesnt loose all progress
<asac> ppa weather: http://identi.ca/notice/6188970
<eagles0513875> ya
<fta2> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/introducing-google-chrome-os.html
<asac> yeah
<asac> old news ;)
<asac> jk
<fta2> asac, it was more for the number of chrome users
<fta2> pff, i386 - 315 builds waiting in queue
<bluekuja> asac: you there?
<asac> now a bit travelling ... bbl
<maco> asac, remember when you asked about http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/ff_fonts.png ? i've got an arch user sitting behind me that says he's seen it in FF w/ Xfce and now he's seeing it in Konqueror & Konsole in KDE 4.2.4
<maco> asac, nevermind. ogra gave me the lp bug #
<maco> (which is fixed)
<asac> bluekuja: you need to replay the changes that were NMUed so they are in the branch/changelog
<asac> bluekuja: also upgrade your bzr branch
<asac> it takes ages to branch
<asac> bluekuja: it adds Dm-Uploaders ... pleaes get that uploaded by the current maintainer
<Pici> Is there anything on our Wiki about FF3.5? Something explaining why its called Shiretoko and/or instructions to set it as the default browser?
<asac> Pici: will be back in a few ... for now we have
<asac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<asac> we could add info how to make it default there
<asac> for the branding we have http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<asac> Pici: ^
<Pici> asac: thank you
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for more info | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Pici> Hopefully that helps us fend off some of the more frequently asked questions.
<asac> great
<asac> thx
<asac> fta: Applying patch bz488710_sqlite_systemlib_backout.patch
<asac> patching file configure.in
<asac> Hunk #1 FAILED at 123.
<asac> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file configure.in
<asac> Patch bz488710_sqlite_systemlib_backout.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<asac> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Error 1
<asac> thats on .intrepid branch
<asac> too bad
<asac> fta: you think you could update your patch there?
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28795908/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.12%2Bbuild1%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.intrepid
<fta> asac, my patch?
<asac> fta: yeah. you did that patch afaik ;)
<asac> mozilla bug 488710
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 488710 in Storage "Upgrade to sqlite 3.6.7 on the 1.9.0 branch" [Normal,Verified: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488710
<fta> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.intrepid/revision/154
<fta> it's yours
<asac> heh
<asac> yeah
<asac> just saw that i committed
<asac> guess i confused it with the hunspell one
<fta> it's a 1 line patch anyway
<bluekuja> asac, back
<bluekuja> asac, I gonna remove the Dm stuff
<bluekuja> it's not needed yet
<bluekuja> plus the maintainer is MIA
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: ok i will do that then i guess ;)
<bluekuja> asac, the NMU was only a rebuild
<bluekuja> so i gonna add that changelog entry
<bluekuja> and that's all
<bluekuja> no changes needed
<bluekuja> asac, am i right?
<bluekuja> I guess something changed python-side and doko rebuilt the package to get those changes with a new rebuild
<bluekuja> that's it
<bluekuja> let me fix those and it's rdy
<asac> i dont know ;)
<asac> i just saw that there was an upload
<asac> which wasnt in the log
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> bzr upgraded
<bluekuja> removed Dm stuff
<bluekuja> now pushing new changelog and it's rdy
<bluekuja> asac, done
<bluekuja> asac, package should be ready now
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-queues2.png
<bluekuja> asac, ping when done
<asac> bluekuja: dont block on me. i cant upload till weekend as i dont have a debian system here anyway ... so finish everything i will look on weekend
<bluekuja> oh aww
<micahg> asac: are themes in 3.5 part of the official branding?
<micahg> the default theme
<asac> micahg: yes
<bluekuja> asac, building on pbuilder no?
<micahg> ok
<bluekuja> you don't have unstable on pbuilder
<asac> no
<asac> and also no time
<bluekuja> oki npp
<asac> my own debian work has to wait too ;)
<bluekuja> ok
<micahg> asac: so bug 396786 I should mark triaged and note will be fixed in karmic when made default browser and branded?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396786 in firefox-3.5 "Default theme missing in Firefox 3.5" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396786
<asac> micahg: i dont see that bug
<asac> micahg: ah you asked if its part of official branding
<asac> no its not
<asac> its there
<micahg> you have default theme?
<asac> he says he cannot switch back
<micahg> I have the 3.0.11 default theme
<micahg> greyed out
<micahg> yes, if the user wanted to toggle between new and original theme like in 3.0.11
<micahg> does it just not show up as an option?
<asac> micahg: i tested it and i could switch back and forth when using some random theme
<asac> so i believe that whatever theme he tries is the problem
<micahg> what theme is showing up for you?
<asac> default
<micahg> I don't have a default listed for 3.5 in mine
<micahg> I'm running the jaunty build
<asac> micahg: where are you looking ?
<micahg> tools -> Addons -> Themes
<asac> micahg: you have a screenshot what you see?
<micahg> All I see is the default 3.0.11 theme
<micahg> I can giv eyou a screenshot later
<micahg> I have to get ready for work now
<asac> ok
 * armin76 waves to asac 
<asac> ola armin76
<asac> micahg: so what ar ethe most pressing issues now? searchplugins, extensions and what?
 * gnomefreak is *pissed*
<asac> dont be
<gnomefreak> i lost all ~6 gigs of backup including all my mp3
<asac> that usually leads to suboptimal results ;)
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> well. then.
<asac> exception granted ;)
<gnomefreak> :) thanks. now i just need to figure out how to set this up right again
<gnomefreak> i worked all night on this, i slept for about an hour this afternoon to make up for last night
 * gnomefreak knowsd why installer fails at least
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> asac: alternate installer is text based or live?
 * gnomefreak thinking text
<gnomefreak> somw of these are nice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds/Default
<gnomefreak> there is no useful info on how to use rsync (man page is too cryptic
<bluekuja> asac, one question
<bluekuja> asac, if upstream ships a debian dir on orig
<bluekuja> can I delete it and use an orig. without it?
<asac> if upstream releases the tarball with debian/ you can strip it off, but have to indicate it in the version
<asac> also you have to mention it in copyright
<asac> and README.source
<asac> and make the get-orig-source accordingly
<bluekuja> ok, i gonna keep having it on orig like old revisions
<bluekuja> it's not a problem
<gnomefreak> asac: in preferred applications i have custom firefox-3.5 %s  it keeps opening a new window and i want it to open in tabs is there something i can add to it to make it do it? i have it set to open tabs in preffereneces but it doesnt
<gnomefreak> i might know what is going on :(
<gnomefreak> fixed it.
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while this download is going to be a while
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you know how to use rsync to update a file from a site?
 * gnomefreak cant find the rsync expert
<gnomefreak> asac: did we find a place for the 3.5 hardy intrepid builds?
 * gnomefreak can start on them tomorrow at the soonest. maybe we should add another PPA to the team
<asac>     gnomefreak you need to configure "pen links in new tab" in the preferences dialog
<asac> (in firefox)
<gnomefreak> yeah i got it working i had 3.0 open and had links set to 3.5
<gnomefreak> reed left again :(
<micahg> asac: maybe we should make a note the FF3.5 on Jaunty requires FF3.0
<gnomefreak> it doesnt require it it shouldnt at least
<gnomefreak> FF depends on xulrunner not other versions of FF
<micahg> well
<micahg> it will install by default
<micahg> due to the ubufox recommendation
<micahg> and ubufox requires ff3.0
<micahg> it won't be a problem on karmic with ubufox fixed
<micahg> but it will on jaunty
<gnomefreak> yes 3.0 is installed by default and can be removed IIRC without removing half the system since we started depending on xulrunner
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but we're getting a flurry of bugs because of the ff3.5 connection with ubufox
<micahg> that doesn't even work
<gnomefreak> micahg: that is a fix in ubufox but as i recall ubufox was moved to suggestions
<gnomefreak> thats for the info now i need to add ubufox to my xulrunner and firefox builds
<micahg> gnomefreak: not in jaunty
<gnomefreak> in hardy
<gnomefreak> since im building for hardy/intrepid i will half to add ubufox since hardys doesnt support anything > than 3.0
<micahg> now there's two problems with the recommendation
<micahg> 1.  KDE users go nuts because ubufox drags gnome libs
<gnomefreak> firefox alone brings in gnome libs
<micahg> 2. ff3.5 will install ff3.0 on jaunty because of ubufox
<micahg> gnomefreak: ff brings gtk
<gnomefreak> micahg: nothing we can do about that we tried QT support and failed. IIRC we used upstreams patches
<micahg> ubufox brings in more gnome stuff
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm not talking about that
<micahg> it's about making it so apt-get install firefox-3.5 doesn't drag in ubufox
<micahg> by default
<gnomefreak> micahg: making QT support for mozilla will leave kde standard without gnome libs
<micahg> that will solve most of these bugs
<micahg> yes
<gnomefreak> it will and i thought it was removed from depends
<micahg> but that's not the most pressing issue
 * BUGabundo the beared guy, say moooo o/
<gnomefreak> Recommends: ubufox
<micahg> we had 2 people complain about gtk but about 10 complain about ubufox
<micahg> yes
<micahg> recommends are brought in by default
<micahg> AFAIK
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if apt installs recommends or suggestions by default
<micahg> recommends
<micahg> suggestions are offered
<micahg> but not installed
<gnomefreak> that is it. ok asac can we demote ubufox to suggestions?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: we need to talk
<BUGabundo> shoot my friend
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: your rsync wiki is hard to follow can you make a rsync for dummies?
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> the new one? or the old one?
<gnomefreak> i dont knwo one of them i only saw one with your name in title
<gnomefreak> none of the ones i saw on wiki were helpful at all for me. i want simple examples thats all
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me get it and simplify it
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks. i only need examples for downloading and updating file
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> here are TWO scripts
<BUGabundo> the old one at the bottom, consisting on several files, one per image
<BUGabundo> and a new one from cwillu at the top
<BUGabundo> basicly any of them rsycns an iso
<BUGabundo> they do both the same thing, one is one image per file (hard to maintain)
<BUGabundo> the other a single file to get *all* images
<gnomefreak> looking but trying to figure out why scripts are needed :)
<BUGabundo> that gets me around 14GiBs of data
<BUGabundo> easy
<BUGabundo> will tell you in ONE line
<BUGabundo> tell ME what image you want gnomefreak!
<gnomefreak> daily ISO text based anad live
<gnomefreak> i can give links if you want
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> 32 bits, 64bits? cd? dvd ?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: its *just* this: rsync -zvvhhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/PATHTOIMAGE
<gnomefreak> 32 cd
<BUGabundo> as easy as that!
<BUGabundo>  rsync -vvhhP --stats  rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo>  rsync -vvhP --stats  rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> for the 32 bits livecd
<BUGabundo> just change the URL as need!
<gnomefreak> thanks. shoudl it be -vvhhP or vvhP
<BUGabundo> *remember* that you need the ../cdimage/.. in there!
<BUGabundo> web links don't work
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: one H
<BUGabundo> its a type
<BUGabundo> you can't make it *more* human readable
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: *remember* that you need the ../cdimage/.. in there!
<gnomefreak> ok makes sence
<gnomefreak> sense
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: then *just* to be sure, I md5 the iso
<BUGabundo> wget -O - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS  | grep desktop-i386
<BUGabundo> md5sum karmic-desktop-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> or the name of any image
<gnomefreak> yeah i do that all the time :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so _now_ that you get how this works
<BUGabundo> take another look at the top script https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BUGabundo/ISORsync
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: and tell ME what you DON'T understand
<gnomefreak> ok will let know in a few
<BUGabundo> ok John
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: in upper script you should add comments at top on how to use it :) i would say its bash
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> that script is not for main consuption
<BUGabundo> and NO ONE really gets 14GiBs of images daily do they?
<gnomefreak> no i know but what command do you use to run it
<gnomefreak> bash scriptname iso link?
<gnomefreak> or just run the upper commands?
<BUGabundo> ./scriptname.sh ?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: don't lauthg : Qy5O9fAC.asc.part
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I saved it from Paste.u.c
<BUGabundo> it had that name, I kept it
<BUGabundo> lolo
<BUGabundo> tooooo lazy to change it
<gnomefreak> thats it? and it will knwo from patch what ISO i have i guess
<gnomefreak> i dont see that part
<BUGabundo> IF you have it in the same path
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: what part?
<gnomefreak> Qy5O9fAC.asc.part
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> that the name I have for the bash script :)
<gnomefreak> oh its not on the wiki like that also missing the !bin/bash
<gnomefreak> shewbang is the name for that IIRC
<gnomefreak> shebang even
<BUGabundo> is it?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> didn't even notice
<gnomefreak> do_download()
<gnomefreak> { # $1 = base url, not including http://:  cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current
 * BUGabundo checks local file
<gnomefreak> that is the first lijnes
<BUGabundo> #!/bin/bash
<BUGabundo> do_download()
<BUGabundo> {
<gnomefreak> lines
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I have it here
<gnomefreak> :) should have it on wiki too ;)
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: it's a wiki... feel free to _fix_ it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> anyone _who_ needs to actually run that, should be able to notice that too
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: posting to twitter instead identica??
<gnomefreak> rigt now i have 15 windows open if i forget remind me
<BUGabundo> that's a BIG NO NO in my book :(
<gnomefreak> shit no i am woirking on setting it back up
<BUGabundo> only 15? LOL
<gnomefreak> it will be fixed when i start clearing windows
<BUGabundo> ok ok
 * cwillu has slept 20 hours in the last week and a half
<BUGabundo> wow cwillu! finally caught up
<BUGabundo> * cwillu *
 * cwillu collapses into a shuddering pile of flesh on the floor
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<BUGabundo> such a lier!
 * cwillu ☠ openembedded
<gnomefreak> ok going for a smoke. asac: did you get a chance to review and push SM 1.1.17 ill be back in a few
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you should *really* stop smoking! its bad for you
<gnomefreak> but its fun for me too ;)
<cwillu> ⟳
<micahg> cwillu: how do you get those funny characters?
<cwillu> character map
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> eheh
<cwillu> BUGabundo, behold, the bane of my existence :)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, http://imgur.com/yjvIP&kBddd&ZhYaP&zqjuu
<cwillu> (it's actually not so bad, I'm just not a hardware guy, and this involves converting 5v logic down to 1.8v logic and similar silly talk
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> sooo what's _that_ ?
 * cwillu points out the 3 other images on that link, in the sidebar
<micahg> We're getting blog blasted now...http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/07/08/what-shiretoko-isnt-firefox/
<gnomefreak> ok getting ready to get that smoke. BUGabundo it seems i was posting to both. now i go smoke than script time
<fta> asac, queue's not improving.. 95/379/66
<gnomefreak> ok BUGabundo the commands you gave me above (rsync) are for downloading the ISO and the script is to update it right?
<gnomefreak> ok i need to go im feeling dizzy from pain killers
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: err well no
<BUGabundo> rsync will download if no image is found
<BUGabundo> and will just get what's diff if info is lacking!
<BUGabundo> script and command are the *same thing gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks i will test this later tonight depending on how i feel or tomorrow and let you know of any issues
<BUGabundo> ok John! hope you get better
<fta> Mook_sb, which part(s) of gstreamer should i build for sb on hardy? http://publicsvn.songbirdnest.com/vendor/trunk/ all 4??
<fta> Mook_sb, or better, could the features requiring a new gst be made optional?
<Mook_sb> umm, we build all 5; I don't know which bits on hardy are new enough
<Mook_sb> and really, I have no idea on this, you want MikeS
<Mook_sb> (as I understand it, it's mostly about bug fixes and not new things, other than possibly gstmozillasrc + the windows bits)
<fta> hm
<fta> maybe i should just forget about hardy
<Mook_sb> I could be horribly, horribly wrong, though!
<fta> i don't know how many people are using the dailies anyway..
<Mook_sb> is it back to building, btw?
<fta> today's build failed, i fixed it
<BUGabundo> damn it
<fta> but for hardy, it's broken since that gst patch landed
<BUGabundo> the micahg idea to pin Firefox 3.5 down doesn't work!
<BUGabundo> I get PPA updates on it :(
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<fta> it=?
<fta> oh
<micahg> hmmm
<fta> BUGabundo, my solution is all fine
<micahg> BUGabundo: try pinning the ppa lower
<BUGabundo> paste bin yours pleaseeeeeeeee
<micahg> it'll update stuff you install from the ppa, but not stuff you install from the main repos
<micahg> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213220/
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/213224/
<BUGabundo> LOLOOL
<BUGabundo> those pastes are almost followed
<fta> but you need to downgrade 1st
<fta> if you don't, my solution won't work either
<fta> i never succeeded at teaching apt/pref to downgrade automatically :P
<gnomefreak> once we find a PPA to use i will be building 3.5 for hardy so its not a daily build since everyone is comming from everywhere about 3.5 for hardy
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: is the following correct added into script
<gnomefreak> do_download cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current                       karmic alternate-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> just a very stupid question: if debian repos can have several packages versions, and apt works, *why* can't we do the same on PPAs ?
<gnomefreak> some reason it grabs the md5 but fails to find that one
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: try direct link !
<BUGabundo> I can't right now, my BW is maxed out, I'm on 3G
<BUGabundo> getting updates at an wooping speed of 141KiB/s
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: this is output when running script http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661613
<gnomefreak> rsync: link_stat "/daily/current/karmic" (in cdimage) failed: No such file or directory (2) bothers me
<BUGabundo> ehhe
<gnomefreak> maybe no updates for it?
<BUGabundo> there's not such thung
<BUGabundo> you have the wrong link
<gnomefreak> there has to be. it found the md5 for it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: diff wgets :)
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso  is the link for it
<BUGabundo> one is for md5 the other to iso
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> I told you twice to not forget the /cdimage/ in the PATH
<gnomefreak> do_download cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current                       karmic alternate-i386.iso  is in the script
<gnomefreak> i didnt forget it
<BUGabundo> rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<gnomefreak> the HTTP above is the link to the ISO so i know it is there
<BUGabundo> ok
<gnomefreak> ok here is a line that was already in script
<gnomefreak> #do_download cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live current                       karmic-desktop-amd64.iso
<BUGabundo> and did you try direct rsync from cli?
<gnomefreak> there is no / after current and karmic... is 22 spaces out from it
<BUGabundo> rsync -vvhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661615
<gnomefreak> oh wait daliy-live cant be with alternate iso
<gnomefreak> dalit live is the desktop installer?
<gnomefreak> isnt it
<gnomefreak> it is daliy/current
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> rsync -vvhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> duh
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661617 is the first part of script
<gnomefreak> its the same as the lines that were there only without -live
<asac> argh
<asac> this XError annoys me really
<asac> he error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'. (Details: serial 945 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<asac> micahg: did we get more bugs on that ?
<asac> do you know?
<micahg> I don't remember seeing more bugs on that one
<micahg> jsut comments
 * micahg will look
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: jaunty ?
<gnomefreak> karmic
<gnomefreak> im on jaunty atm
<asac> micahg: yeah. i searched already ... no match for BadWindow in ffox 3.5
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: but that pastebin say jaunty
<asac> but that might just be the search feature ;)
<micahg> I haven't seen any
<gnomefreak> # $1 = base url, not including http://:  cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current # $2 = image name: jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso
<asac> its super annoying ... i cannot even start ffox 3.5 (nor 3.6)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you mean that?
<micahg> but I do have a lot of bugs for Ff3.5 recommends ubufox
<asac> need to use --sync
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: yep
<BUGabundo> asac: ahh thtat
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: that is a comment so it shouldnt affect it right?
<BUGabundo> I get soooo many of those
<BUGabundo> and on 3.6 too
<micahg> asac: did you see that we've been blog blasted
<BUGabundo> asac: told fta about it, he didn't care
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: right
<asac> micahg: did you make a  master bug ?
<asac> micahg: by whom?
<micahg> asac: http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/07/08/what-shiretoko-isnt-firefox/
<micahg> asac: I've been duping them
<micahg> I'll mark it master
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: should i change that to the iso im grabbing?
<gnomefreak> a # shouldnt matter what it says after it though
<fta> BUGabundo: what didn't I care about?
<micahg> done
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: no need
<BUGabundo> fta: all those startup crashs on FF that require --sync to force open it
<fta> hm, i don't remember any of those
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: than it is right and should work however it doesnt just grabs the md5sum for it. only thing i can think of is that its  anew download so no updates have been uploaded to server
<fta> but i'm easily distracted
<micahg> asac: the new problem with recommending ubufox is that it pulls ff3.0 in on jaunty
<gnomefreak> asac: demoting ubufox to suggestions should fix the 3.0 drag
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you should at least get stats on ZERO changes
<asac> yeah. that was asked for in the past
<asac> maybe we can do that
<micahg> asac: bug 365965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in ubufox "[MASTER] Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<asac>  but i wont rush out an update
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: here is output of script http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661613
<asac> and users can use apt-get install --no-recommends-install
<asac> or something
<asac> micahg: is that the oldest bug?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak:  total size is 0   speedup is 0.00 rsync error: some files/attrs were not  transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1524) [receiver=3.0.5]
<BUGabundo> never seen that error before
<micahg> yeah, from Apr 09
<asac> micahg: yeah
<asac> thats the one
<BUGabundo> waut.... are you sure your servers accepts rsync?
<micahg> asac: I'll add your thing as a workaround
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: me neither
<asac> hmm
<asac> not so sure anymore
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: is it cdimage ?
<asac>  i thoguth there was an older bug ... but well ;)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yes
<asac> micahg: look up the exact option in manpage to be sure
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: try cli version
<micahg> just tried it to be sure and it failed :)
<micahg> I'll do that
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak:  rsync -vvhP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/karmic-alternate-i386.iso
<asac> micahg: its --no-install-recommends
<micahg> :)
<micahg> tested and works :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: you mean http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661615
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: karmic alternate-i386.iso
<BUGabundo> why a BLANK space there????
<gnomefreak> oops
<BUGabundo> It should be a .
<BUGabundo> -
<BUGabundo> D'OH
<gnomefreak> ill try it but the script should still work
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/661619 BUGabundo
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: i have to go if you figure it out please email me so i can work on it tomorrow im really not feeling good
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: WIN
<BUGabundo> its working now
<gnomefreak> works like that just not in script
<BUGabundo> you already have the ALL image
<BUGabundo> did you sed daily-live/daily?
<gnomefreak> right looks like command worked
<gnomefreak> no sed in script
<gnomefreak> ok im gone
<micahg> asac: what to do...people don't get it bug 396928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396928 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 identifies as Shiretoko" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396928
<micahg> I thought your last blog post was crystal clear
<asac> micahg: its ok
<asac> micahg: there will always be folks complaining
<micahg> should I respond?
<asac> no
<asac> seems he actually accepted it
<asac> keep it open, so we can merge in new duplicates
<asac> if he opens a new bug about user agent, we can answer and explain
<asac> then he probably whines a bit, but thats how it is ;)
<micahg> I already marked invalid
<asac> micahg: you can mark it wont fix
<asac> that expresses the state better
<micahg> ah
<asac> and still honours the fact that the reporter is at least a bit right
<asac> which usually calms them down a bit
<micahg> true
<asac> some users are still ranting around ... for those, its even ok to keep the bugs at confirmed
<asac> ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> just to keep them silent
<micahg> well
<micahg> if it gets bad, I'll do that
<asac> well
<micahg> do I need to comment on the change to won't fix
<asac> dont do that on your own
<asac> usually those folks bitch around and set the state to confirmed on their own
<asac> dont change it back, leave it that way
<asac> they will otherwise just cost bandwith ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what about the won't fix for this bug, should I comment or just change the status?
<asac> micahg: you can leave a comment like "wontfix seems to be a better fit for this bug state, changing ..."
<asac> or just say nothing
<asac> micahg: or keep it at invalid
<asac> i mean if he doesnt complain it doesnt matter ;)
<asac> but this is typically a a wont fix bug
<micahg> ah, I think I just mentally grouped it with that HTML5 bug and marked it invalid
<micahg> I'll leave it I guess
<asac> yeah
<asac> yeah the other is invalid
<asac> well, you could also say wont fix
<asac> if he files in a "request change to firefox" way
<asac> if he says its a problem on our side its invalid though ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-09
<micahg> asac: bug 397211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397211 in firefox-3.5 "Shiretoko user agent string breaks compatibilty with major websites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397211
<BUGabundo> hehehe
<asac> micahg: answered ;)
<micahg> ty
<asac> anyone used the gtk-vnc plugin at some point?
<BUGabundo> nop
<asac> wasnt there kind of a "my screen mirroring" vnc thing somewhere?
 * asac intalls x11vnc
<asac> good that works
<fta> 69/310/1
<fta> asac, anything special to do to ship a setuid binary in a package?
<asac> ask on -devel ;)
<asac> i would think no
<asac> but that sholdnt be done for normal apps
<fta> it's not a normal app
<asac> whast so "special" ;)
<asac> just kidding
<asac> i dont think something special is required. if its root setuid entering mir would definitly trigger a fully grown security review ;)
<asac> good- gtk-vnc ported
<asac> Xulrunner - universe - port package miro: TODO
<asac> Xulrunner - universe - port package gnome-web-photo: TODO
<asac> Xulrunner - universe - port package couchdb: TODO
<asac> let me do couchdb
<asac> ineresting
<asac> my gtk-vnc ppa upload got a i386 builder in 30 minutes or so
<fta> maybe there's an unfair queuing
<asac> gnome-web-phoo error
<fta> i hope they add a lot more boxes soon
<asac> too bad ... there is no GetDocumentTitle in any xul 1.9.1 header
<fta> <fta> d'oh! http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-queues2.png
<fta> <fta> it's bad as it means it's impossible to produce a single daily
<fta> <fta> when a given package finally gets built (after 24h+), it ftbfs with "State: Failed to upload" because the next version is already
<asac> i think the daily trend is still down ;)
<asac> meaning, more get buld per day than not ;)
<asac> guess same bug for gnome-web-phtot
<asac> lp says it is building on i386
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+build/1111302
<asac> hmm
<asac> its really building
<asac> wtf ;)
<asac> lets see if it just disappears in a few minutes again
<asac> hmm gtk-vnc was really build as well
 * asac confused
<asac> maybe "main" packages have a higher score than univers?
<asac> could be ... at least for real archive its that way i think
<asac> the initial build score is slightly higher for main afaik
<fta> couchdb failed
<asac> huh?
<fta> got 2: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35/+build/1111274/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.couchdb_0.9.0-2ubuntu3.ffox35_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * BUGabundo fta is faster then email 
<BUGabundo> lol
<asac> pango bustage?
<asac> or did i mess it up
<asac> hmm
<asac> odd
<asac> ok couchdb really needed some js porting ;)
<asac> guess i locally tried agains 1.9 and didnt notice
<micahg> asac, there's a bug that works for me on ff3.5, but the OP hasn;t responded in months
<micahg> bug 257649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257649 in firefox-3.5 "focus annoyance in Firefox when using a Master Password" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257649
<asac> micahg: invalidate
<asac> micahg: ping him
<asac> maybe he had no chance to try jaunty yet
<asac> if he doesnt reply at all, you can invalidate
<asac> ok
 * asac off
<asac> cu tomorro
<micahg> thanks asac
<micahg> ngiht
<indus> hi
<indus> this is probably extremely minor,but
<indus> when we start firefox 3.5,the icon similar to the windows hourglass icon is active even though firefox has started
<indus> for about 5 seconds
<indus> whats with that
<gnomefreak> asac: what is Eeebuntu? and is it supported officially by us
<gnomefreak> asac: do we want to or even have to support packages in Eeebuntu?
<asac> gnomefreak: depends
<asac> if they find bugs that are also in ubuntu, yes.
<gnomefreak> lightning bug only on Eeebuntu
<asac> but only if it comes from eeebuntu devs actually
<asac> gnomefreak: show it me and i can tell
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can find it
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 397209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397209 in thunderbird "Lightning callendar doesn't appear in thunderbird" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397209
<gnomefreak> its only in Eeebuntu so im thinking no we dont
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe the guy has upstream .xpi installed?
<asac> commented
<gnomefreak> thanks i forgot about that option
<gnomefreak> i think i just found the problem with that damn script now to try it
<asac> which script are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> rsync
<gnomefreak> nope its right
<gnomefreak> the command works but the same command in script fails with
<gnomefreak> rsync: link_stat "/daily/current/karmic/alternate-i386.iso" (in cdimage) failed: No such file or directory (2)
<gnomefreak> i guess i kinow what im working on today :)
<asac> ah
<asac> i dont know
<asac> to advanced for my basic downloading skills
<gnomefreak> :) that makes 2 of us, hell i didnt know bash had a do_download() function
 * gnomefreak stands by #'s should not afect the script running
<gnomefreak> (code 23) at main.c(1524) is odd to me since this is a bash script (sort of simple)
<gnomefreak> maybe these comments do affect the script
<gnomefreak> ok bash shouldnt care if use space or tab mix like python does so that cant be it
<gnomefreak> holy shit i think i fixed it
<gnomefreak> i did i did!!!!!
<asac> heh
<asac> congrats
<gnomefreak> it _was_ the spaces should only have 1 not the the others in scriopt
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> s/the/like
 * gnomefreak tied up for next 1hou or so
<gnomefreak> asac: the 3.6 X bug you were working on how do you reproduce it?
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean the BadWindow ?
<asac> i am not sure
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> it happens at some point
<asac> and then i cannot start firefox anymore
<asac> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581526
<gnomefreak> asac: disable ubufox
<ubottu> Gnome bug 581526 in gdk "XID table corruption from reuse of XIDs, resulting in leak, incorrect window destroyed status ("unexpectedly destroyed"), and crash" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<gnomefreak> im not getting errors
<asac> Bug 220628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220628 in libxcb "[MASTER] firefox-3.0b5 received an X Window System error: 'BadIDChoice'" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220628
<asac> yeah
<asac> it seems to dpeend on sometihng odd
<asac> most likely graphics driver related
<asac> bugabundo sees it too
<asac> i have to ask him about his chipset
<gnomefreak> i have nvidia 173 if that helps
<gnomefreak> just running it doesnt fail for me
<gnomefreak> asac: you or him have compiz enabled by chance?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> try for the hell of it to disable it
 * gnomefreak doesnt use compiz. too many problems
<gnomefreak> md5sum is wrong in the updated version of iso but my file is right. I balme script again
<gnomefreak> seems its missing the first # only
<gnomefreak> the site shows it right site matches mine
<gnomefreak> oh well cant complain it still works :)
<gnomefreak> ok next problem, just dont have one that i know of atm
<gnomefreak> !info gdm karmic
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 915 kB, installed size 7224 kB
<gnomefreak> still ubunt4
<gnomefreak> !info mautilus karmic
<ubottu> Package mautilus does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> !info matilus karmic
<ubottu> Package matilus does not exist in karmic
<gnomefreak> !info nautilus karmic
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.27.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1227 kB, installed size 3280 kB
<gnomefreak> ohhh
<gnomefreak> asac: anything i have pending that you know of or can i attempt another karmic install?
<asac> no go ahead
<asac> ;)
<asac> dont loose your data
<gnomefreak> im badcking up right now
<asac> gnomefreak: i am sending a mail to flashgot author about the licensing. i will CC you (no need to reply)
<gnomefreak> you gotta love ubuntuone :)
<asac> heh
<asac> i didnt test it yet (shame on me)
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks what is wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> its in top level dir IIRC
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> well. its better to have the licensing in all files
<asac> expecially there a re a few files that have a license header
<asac> which doesnt say its GPL
<asac> just (c) ...
<gnomefreak> i still have to get around to looking more into the firegpg clean bug and need to fix typo too but i will do that later once install is done and works
<asac> which usually means its non-free
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> good point
 * gnomefreak not likeing ubuntuone anymore
<gnomefreak> :)
 * gnomefreak feels stupid as shit now. i was doing things the hard way today
 * gnomefreak going to be getting hate mail, glad i will be installing again and not cheaking email
<Lantizia> Hey, how come 3.5 still doesn't get it's real logo?
<asac> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asac> !ff35 | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Lantizia> yeah that's a really lame reason
<Lantizia> I'll adapt the firefox-3.0-branding package to work for 3.5
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: since we already have a firefox branding firefox-3.5 official branding will just confuse users. well hell its doing that now
<Lantizia> you already have package firefox-3.5-branding
<Lantizia> but it does very little
<gnomefreak> Lantizia: its not the official branding
<Lantizia> i realise
<gnomefreak> ok its that time again. Ill be back in a few hours i hope
<fta> d'oh! "Estimated repository size: 45.4 GiB (100.00%) of 39.6 GiB"
<bluekuja> asac, how can I create a bzr bd config file?
<asac> bluekuja: .bzr-builddeb/defaulf.conf
<bluekuja> so I create the hidden file .bzr-builddeb
<bluekuja> * hidden folder
<bluekuja> do you have an example of the default.conf?
<asac> hidden folder
<asac> a bunch of firefox-extension branches have that
<asac> debian/patches/re-libtoolize-karmic.dpatch
<asac> http://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<asac> check out a fewq
<bluekuja> k, ty
<bluekuja> asac, I need bzr bd -S to work
<bluekuja> in the default.conf file
<bluekuja> should I just add a rule saying merge = true
<bluekuja> for it?
<bluekuja> so that with using bzr bd -S will invoke merge as well
<asac> bluekuja: merge = true + export-upstream-revision + export-upstream
<asac> makes most sense
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: for upstrem-revision use the long revision you see in bzr log --show-ids
<asac> thats a worldwide unique revision
<asac> e.g. even works after merging etc. while revision numbers wouldnt
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> let me see
<asac> so look at upstream branch like bzr log -l1 --show-ids
<asac> then you pick the long id and use revid:xxxxxxxxx
<asac> in the export-upstream-revision field
<asac> usually you bump that revision field either when merging in new upstream branch or when bumpng upstream versio nin changelog (in case its a debian only tree)
<asac> for full source trees export-upstream = .
<asac> works
<asac> you wont need to maintaina .upstream branch then
<asac> because you can always extract the upstream branch from the uubuntu/debian one
<bluekuja> so with new upstream releases
<bluekuja> I bumb it
<asac> right. i would do a bzr merge ...
<asac> then change the revision id
<asac> and then commit it as "merged new upstream
<asac> - adjust .bzr-builddeb/default.conf accordingly"
<asac> or something
<bluekuja> why merging?
<asac> (and you would add new changelog entry too
<bluekuja> I have two different branches
<asac> bluekuja: if you have a full source branch you need to merge new upstream
<bluekuja> for debian and upstream
<asac> if you have a debian only branch
<asac> then you dont need to merge
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> I have debian only
<bluekuja> plus upstream only
<asac> yeah then thats option too i mentioned above
<asac> so in your cse i would do dch -vNEW-UPSTREAM-1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> and change revision
<asac> id
<asac> and commit
<asac> "new upstream"
<asac> - adjust .bzr-builddeb/default.conf accordingly
<asac> or something like that
<bluekuja> with the new revid
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> bluekuja: you can test whether it works by just running bzr bd
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> if done properly it should automatically export orig.tar.gz from upstream branch etc.
<asac> yeah
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac, with dch -vNEW-UPSTREAM-1 -DUNRELEASED
<bluekuja> I'll get a new revision with distro name set as unreleased
<bluekuja> it that really needed?
<bluekuja> or I can just get the rev id of the last revision
<asac> bluekuja: yes. you first say "new upstream release" and leave it at UNRELEASED
<asac> then when you have everythingy you want to change
<asac> you do a single commit with just dch -r -Dkarmic/unstable or wahtehver
<bluekuja> I've already did that
<bluekuja> I mean
<asac> saying "RELEASE NEW-UPSTREAM-1 to debian/unstable"
<bluekuja> the changelog is ready for the upload
<bluekuja> with all stuff in it
<asac> thats usually wrong because you want to do stuff one by one
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> whatver its your branch only thing that is important is that you can identify exactly which revision was uploaded
<asac> by just looking at changelog
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> in the default.cong
<bluekuja> the rev id
<bluekuja> should be taken from the upstream branch rght?
<asac> format is revid:REVISION-ID-FROM-BZR-LOG-SHOW_IDS
<asac> bluekuja: yes.
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> you need to commit it to make it work with bzr bd
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> I get the last commit
<bluekuja> to the upstream.source branch
<bluekuja> which the mail of the guy who did it
<bluekuja> looks ok
<bluekuja> asac, one thing
<bluekuja> asac, all my debian dir files are on top level
<bluekuja> but when I run bzr bd i get an error
<bluekuja> coz he tries to find debian/changelog
<bluekuja> which doesnt exist (everything on top level)
<bluekuja> do you know what can i do?
<asac> that works for me
<asac> most likely your merge = True has wrong syntax
<bluekuja> merge = True
<bluekuja> export-upstream = .
<asac> bluekuja: export-upstream = . is wrong
<asac> that would be true if the debian branch has full upstream source merged
<asac> you need to point to the upstream branch there
<bluekuja> so it will be
<bluekuja> ../
<bluekuja> right?
<asac> bluekuja: .. is wrong
<asac> your upstream branch is a branch location
<asac> that must always be true
<asac> regardless where i check it out
<asac> so its the remote location most likely
<bluekuja> like http://bzr.something
<bluekuja> and so on?
<asac> right
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> your other  branch i looked at had full upstream sources merged
<asac> are you sure you have a debian only branch now?
<asac> (/me thinkgs so)
<bluekuja> no
<bluekuja> I still have two branches
<bluekuja> one with debian dir only
<asac> yeah then its like i said
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> your default.conf is wrong
<asac> [BUILDDEB] needs to be on top
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> damn me
<bluekuja> asac, [BUILDDEB]
<bluekuja> merge = True
<bluekuja> export-upstream = http://bzr.debian.org/gnome-btdownload/debian.source
<bluekuja> is what I have now
<bluekuja> * upstream.source
<asac> the revision is missing
<bluekuja> yes, it's there
<asac> that will always pull the latest top
<bluekuja> didnt paste it
<asac> bluekuja: why would debian.source be upstream?
<asac> thats wrong
<bluekuja> nono
<bluekuja> I mean it's export-upstream = http://bzr.debian.org/gnome-btdownload/upstream.source
<bluekuja> but still bzr bd fails for the changelog problem
<asac> ah
<asac> didnt get that *
<asac> bluekuja: why is the branch so huge?
<asac> did you remove everything at some point=
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> asac, bzr bd still don't works
<bluekuja> for the debian/changelog stuff
<bluekuja> {'_preformatted_string': None, 'location': '"debian/changelog"'}
<asac> bluekuja: you need to commit stuff first
<asac> at least the .bzr-builddeb/ directory needs to be properly committed afaik
<asac> bzr bd --merge --export-upstream=http://bzr.debian.org/gnome-btdownload/upstream.source
<asac> works for me
<asac> so either your .bzr-builddeb/default.conf is still wrong or you didnt commit or your bzr-buildded is broken
<bluekuja> --merge works
<bluekuja> but bzr bd -S
<bluekuja> not
<bluekuja> I wanted to have it working
<bluekuja> I created the default.conf to prevent me from using bzr bd --merge
<bluekuja> but only bzr bd -S only
<bluekuja> but adding that config file the merge calling should work
<bluekuja> without specifying it
<bluekuja> asac, try bzr bd -S
<bluekuja> and see if it works for you
<bluekuja> asac, seems like that merge = True don't do its work
<bluekuja> asac, with bzr bd -S you get the changelog errr
<bluekuja> asac, no idea?
<bluekuja> asac, looking at HOWTOs, adding merge = true should do the work
<bluekuja> but it doesnt for me
<bluekuja> omg
<asac> bluekuja: i think its a bug. use --merge for now and file a bug against bzr-builddeb maybe
<asac> maybe the bug happens because you moved debian/* to toplevel
<asac> it doesnt happen for me for normal branches
<bluekuja> asac, ok ty
<asac> bluekuja: also i noticed that it downloads the upstream release automatically
<asac> bluekuja: if you want to use bzr, remove the watch file i guess
<asac> or you dont need the upstream branch at all i guess (unless you want to release snapshots)
<bluekuja> asac, it's ok, wanted to get the tarball directly from upstream
<asac> then you dont need the upstream branch ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, that's a right point
<asac> and also not the export-* options in default.conf
<asac> keep merge
<asac> =
<bluekuja> yep
<asac> in case it works again at some point ;)
<bluekuja> I have merge only now
<bluekuja> hoping it will work
<bluekuja> on the futurr
<asac> bluekuja: upgrade your branch please
<bluekuja> I already did
<asac> bluekuja: most likely just locally
<asac> after pushing, do a bzr bind http://...remotelocation
<asac> then run bzr upgrade
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> that will take some time i guess
<asac> bluekuja: you can also run bzr bind ssh...
<asac> directly
<asac> will run a bit though
<asac> but its worth it
<bluekuja> done
<bluekuja> let's see
<asac> bluekuja: still not upgraded
<asac> try to run upgrade REMOTEURL
<bluekuja> bzr: ERROR: Upgrade URL cannot work with readonly URLs.
<bluekuja> need ssh
<bluekuja> asac, it's upgrading
<bluekuja> brb
<bluekuja> check it in 5 mins
<bluekuja> it should be ok
<bluekuja> asac, check now
<bluekuja> should be ok
<gnomefreak> ok who broke tbird3?
<gnomefreak> asac: losing the sender field in tbird3 (on the list of emails) is gone is that our build or is it upstreams?
<gnomefreak> asac: before i forget maybe we should have a kde build of ubufox
<gnomefreak> my day is just about over i hope
<gnomefreak> anyone know if libgdl-1-0 was replaced with something or even just dropped?
<gnomefreak> it has no rdepends so im not real sure why it is wanting to be removed
 * gnomefreak smokes than email than gone
<BUGabundo> lets try this again:
<BUGabundo> ola ppl
<fta> bonsoir
<BUGabundo> gun tag
<fta> BUGabundo, is there another gtk2/gnome client for identi.ca? one that crashes less than gwibber?
<BUGabundo> hahaahah
<BUGabundo> I use XMPP!
<BUGabundo> there qock or something
<BUGabundo> but that's kde I think
<fta> q* sounds kde
<fta> yep, don't want that
<BUGabundo> XMPP  then!
<BUGabundo> or do one NEW
<fta> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=gwibber
<fta> lol
<fta> BUGabundo, if i had more time, i'd probably do a fta-os :P
<fta> or a million-year of life time
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<fta> asac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Packaging
<asac> fta: good ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: how about an wiki.ubuntu.com/Google/OS/packaging ?
<fta> BUGabundo, how about wiki.ubuntu.com/Google/OS/waiting_for_the_code?
<BUGabundo> eheheheheh
<fta> BUGabundo, did you try chromium since yesterday?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> trying now
<micahg> BUGabundo: have you tried pidgin?
<BUGabundo> using it now
<BUGabundo> fta: Chromium Dev Build
<micahg> ah, you were looking for another xmpp client?
<BUGabundo> me??
<BUGabundo> now
<BUGabundo> fta was
<BUGabundo> or another identica client
<micahg> asac: the user agent guy mostaly has trouble with microsoft sites and facebook
<asac__> jamesh: i uploaded couchdb_0.9.0-2ubuntu3.ffox35.1 (xulrunner 1.9.1 port) to https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35 ... which hopefully will build well.
<BUGabundo> micahg: is crap anyway
<micahg> BUGabundo: what is?
<asac__> jamesh: would be cool if you could verify it tomorrow or when you have time
<BUGabundo> micahg: msft
<micahg> BUGabundo: indeed
<asac__> micahg: hotmail?
<asac__> afaik hotmail doesnt even work with the right user agent
<micahg> asac__: calendar.live.com and bing
<asac__> they refuse to accept firefox + Linux
<asac__> but not firefox + windows
<asac__> (maybe its fixed now, but it was a big thing)
<asac__> at lesat the start page of calendar.live.com doesnt complain
<asac__> no access of course ;)
<BUGabundo> fta: but why did you ask about chromium?
<asac__> bing works
<asac__> not sure what wouldnt work
 * BUGabundo has never even seem bing page
<micahg> asac__
<micahg> http://www.bing.com/maps/help/en-us/browsernotsupported.htm?http%3a%2f%2fwww.bing.com%3a80%2fmaps%2f
<asac__> well
<asac__> i expect that to happen if i go to a "browser not supported" webpage, right?
<fta> BUGabundo, to make sure my new sandbox doesn't prevent you to start the browser, as it did for someone
<micahg> http://www.bing.com/maps/
<micahg> asac__: it doesn't work with FF3.5 User agent either
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16363
<micahg> asac__: I think we should ignore it...part of a browser being open source is that people can name it whatever they want...i.e. the asac browser :)
<BUGabundo> fta: daily 64bits WFM
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-10
<fta> good
<BUGabundo> fta: and it even opens pages :)
<fta> BUGabundo, for me, it's really looking good, gtk theme, flash plugin, video, etc..
<fta> just need an adblock and it's usable enough for me
<BUGabundo> flash?
<BUGabundo> I read about it yesterday
<BUGabundo> fta: you using addons?
<BUGabundo> I though you were the guy who didn't use any
<fta> BUGabundo, no, not me. I have 28 addons installed, 11 active
<BUGabundo> really?
<fta> yes, why?
<fta> abp, chrome list (useless), dom inspector (useless), download statusbar, firebug, rikaichan + 2 dicts, jsview, nightly tester, tab counter and web developer
<BUGabundo> fta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214000/
<BUGabundo> and that's because asac FORCED me to drop soooo many
<asac__> micahg: i used the contact form on calendar.live.com and complained
<asac__> more we cant do imo
<micahg> asac__ I agree, what to do with the bug?
<asac__> also sent to bing
<asac__> leave it alone ;)
<micahg> ok
 * micahg has been trying to stay on top of the ff3.5 bugs so it doesn't become like ff3.0
<asac__> heh
<asac__> honours goal. really
<asac__> honorous
<asac__> it will be fun when we make it default ;)
<micahg> indeed
<asac__> micahg: what bug id was it?
<micahg> bug 397211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397211 in firefox-3.5 "Shiretoko user agent string breaks compatibilty with major websites" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397211
<micahg> asac: did you see gnomefreak
<micahg> 's suggestion about ubufox for kde
<BUGabundo> Mark has twitter ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/397297
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 397297 in gwibber "Gwibber won't take a long password" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<asac> micahg: well. kubufox might make sense at some point - though currently ubufox itself is desktop agnostic, but to fix the problem of all the depends getting pulled in, its bug 293533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293533 in apturl "Better KDE (non-gnome) support for apturl (Was: shouldnt hard depend on synaptic (KDE))" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293533
<asac> ubufox needs apturl, that one pulls in all gnome stuff
<fta> BUGabundo, good, maybe he'll assign someone to look for all the bugs ;)
<micahg> ah, so if apturl is agnostic, then ubufox would be as well
<BUGabundo> fta: ehe he has a >49 char pass LOLOL
<BUGabundo> I think he was trying to make a dent/twit in the wrong box
<fta> iirc, you can't even use ! in passwords
<fta> you can't even sent \o/ in a dent
<fta> sned
<fta> grr
<BUGabundo> sure you can
<BUGabundo> (12:52:56 AM) IM: see " @fta: you can't even sent \o/ in a dent"
<BUGabundo> (12:53:02 AM) update@identi.ca: bugabundo: see  @fta: you cant even sent \o/ in a dent
<fta> i can't
<BUGabundo> gwibber:read/1
<BUGabundo> oops
<fta> i get o/ unless i send \\o/
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/notice/6256964
<BUGabundo> I see it there
<fta> gwibber?
<BUGabundo> I see it fine
<BUGabundo> all forms
<BUGabundo> gwibber, xmpp, web
<fta> bug 353705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 353705 in gwibber "gwibber fails to correctly dent purposefully escaped characters" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353705
<BUGabundo> fixed?
<BUGabundo> WFM
<BUGabundo> try pinging me
<fta> hm, seems ok now
<fta> but i nearly gave up on gwibber, too many crashes/freezes
<BUGabundo> it just restarted for me 4 times
<BUGabundo> while I've been online tonight
<BUGabundo> I said it before: I run it with $ watch -n10 gwibber
<BUGabundo> even have an alias
<BUGabundo> wgwibber
<BUGabundo> fta: your dent looks good
<asac> fta: did you ever try to get a reasonable backtrace on gwibber?
<asac> i wonder if its webkit crashes
<BUGabundo> asac: if I knew how to debug python and upstream looked at bug
<asac> otherwise the python must be really dirty ;)
<BUGabundo> *bugs
<fta> bug 389505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389505 in gwibber "gwibber crashes in pango @pango_layout_check_lines" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389505
<BUGabundo> I would file way too many more
<BUGabundo> I've stopped 'cause it was usselless
<fta> bug 380618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380618 in gwibber "gwibber (new theming engine) pango segmentation fault @pango_layout_get_iter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380618
<BUGabundo> yeah most bugs are pango
<BUGabundo> I've increased gwibber cache too 100 dents WOOT
<BUGabundo> I now can go back 2h
<asac> hmm cant repro
<BUGabundo> or 5 days on replies eheh
<asac> what does "text scroll" mean?
<asac> fta: how long to wait?
<asac> one reload?
<BUGabundo> ** (gwibber:19904): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'WnckWindowState' as flags when in fact it is of type 'GEnum'
<BUGabundo> ** (gwibber:19904): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'WnckWindowActions' as flags when in fact it is of type 'GEnum'
<BUGabundo> ** (gwibber:19904): WARNING **: Trying to register gtype 'WnckWindowMoveResizeMask' as flags when in fact it is of type 'GEnum
<BUGabundo> /usr/bin/gwibber:79: PangoWarning: pango_layout_line_unref: assertion `private->ref_count > 0' failed
<BUGabundo>   gtk.main()
<BUGabundo> Bus error (core dumped)
<fta> asac, type more than the window width, and wait
<asac> fta: stay at the end of line with cursor?
<asac> yay ;)
<asac> now it happened
 * asac a bit scared about gwibber threading approach
<asac> they have a process: function running in a thread
<asac> and do something in a critical block
<asac> something else they schedule on the main loop
<asac> something else they do outside the critical block
<asac> modifying an array most likely accessed by UI thread
<asac> all the stuff that is done there, except the data retrievel most likely should go into the idle handler
<micahg> asac: is it worth pointing out to people that they are running dailies when submitting bugs?
<asac> micahg: depends
<asac> micahg: dailies are actually good
<asac> if they see some regression we should notify upstream rather quickly
<asac> if is random noise
<asac> then it doesnt matter either i guess ;)
<micahg> ok, I was thinking people might have stuck with dailies instead of jumping off after the official release
<asac> micahg: well. if they wanted dailies before, then they proably dont have a problem with dailies after the stable rlease
<asac> the dailies become less risky after major release is out
<asac> e.g. 3.5 upstream branch is now governed by stable branch policies
<micahg> ok, I'll let it go then
 * BUGabundo $ date; $ echo bedtime; $ aptitude why bed; $ echo guud pillow :p
<asac> fta: checkout lp:~asac/gwibber/dead-to-races
 * BUGabundo hopes tommorow asac has guud gwibber news :)
<micahg> is anyone running the 3.5.1pre dailies?
<dtchen> i was until i encountered the focus-grabbing issues
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I wanted someone to test something that works for me on the stable version
<micahg> should I just ask the user to try the stable version to see if it works?
<micahg> !msgthebot > micahg
<ubottu> micahg, please see my private message
<NCommander> asac, fta ping?
<NCommander> (or anyone who can upload thunderbird?)
<mahfouz> will ff 3.5 ever become "firefox" in jaunty?
<micahg> !ff35 | mahfouz
<ubottu> mahfouz: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mahfouz> yeah, but I want it as default browser
<mahfouz> i mean it's more than a security update, but so were 3.0.8, 3.0.9 and so on
<micahg> we don't change the default in a stable release
<mahfouz> you changed 3.0.10 to 3.0.11
<micahg> that's a security update
<mahfouz> as i said above, it's not JUST a security update
<micahg> this is a version upgrade
<micahg> that is the main purpose
<micahg> occasionally a fix will be backported to the current branch from teh devel brance
<micahg> but they are intended as major bugfix and security fix releases
<micahg> FF3.5 is totally new functionality
<micahg> and not all the other mozilla items in teh repos are compatible
<micahg> therefore, it would not make sense to give it as an update
<micahg> mahfouz: please reference this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mahfouz> citizen, be paranoid
<mahfouz> that's the spirit
<micahg> huh?
<mahfouz> from your url
<micahg> I do not understand
<mahfouz> i just quoted from your link
<mahfouz> that's all
<micahg> ah yes
<mahfouz> what I am saying is that it's still 4 months to karmic and if ff 3.5 is tested and stable in the next weeks, then more and more users will want it as firefox in the repos
<mahfouz> I for example have many scripts that use "firefox" and it would be a hassle to rewrite them all
<micahg> that doesn
<mahfouz> and to have 2 default browsers on your desktop
<micahg> no one is asking people to upgrade to 3.5 at this point
<micahg> but it's there if people want to use it
<micahg> ff3.5 is stable currently
<micahg> but that's not the issue
<micahg> the issue is we don't change app versions in a stable release unless the criteria on that wiki page are met
<mahfouz> well, I understand your reasoning but there will be many people asking for an official browser upgrade in the weeks and months before karmic release
<micahg> it won't happen in Ubuntu
<micahg> it just doesn't work like that
<micahg> Stable release means all the components have been tested together
<micahg> we do not have the resources to do a full test like that on Firefox 3.5
<micahg> and work on karmic
<micahg> that's why the rules are so strict on stable releases
<micahg> otherwise, the os would be unreliable
<micahg> FF3.0 will continue to recevie security fixes for the foreseeable future
<micahg> ff3.5 will be the default in karmic
<micahg> ff3.5 in jaunty was a courtest
<micahg> courtesy
<Lantizia> if it's a courtesy why can't the courtesy include a backport that has the right logo and replaces firefox-3.0
<Lantizia> for those who want it
<mahfouz> yo! supporter to my cause!
<micahg> Lantizia: when someone does a favor for you, do you throw it back in their face and say this is not good enough?
<mahfouz> micahg: i might
<Lantizia> I didn't switch from debian to ubuntu for my desktop for "ultra high and mighty stability rules"
<Lantizia> I swapped because you've got the latest and greatest
<Lantizia> This would seem to go against that
<mahfouz> yeah, give us the your huddled crashes!
<mahfouz> Lantizia: you drove him out of the channel :)
<Lantizia> lol
<micahg1> sorry
<micahg1> got disconnected
<mahfouz> btw Lantizia, there is a daily build repo for mozilla but I dunno if this would update your "firefox" package
<Lantizia> mahfouz, it's no different to the one in main
<micahg> well, the daily is the preview of 3.5.1
<Lantizia> no I wasn't on about the daily, I was on about the security
<Lantizia> I have SNS syndrome and I have it bad, this is why I'm trying Ubuntu again (last time was version 5 and 6)
<micahg> SNS?
<Lantizia> Shiny New Shit
<micahg> yeah
<mahfouz> in a sense you should upgrade to 3.5 because it also improves security if I understand mozilla correctly
<micahg> so, FF3.5 works just fine
<micahg> mahfouz: no, it's a separate branch with its own security concerns
<Lantizia> I get that firefox-3.5 _should not_ auto-update firefox_3.0 package
<Lantizia> I don't get (at all) why on earth theres a need to add the version to the package name
<Lantizia> But I do think if you add a backport repo that has firefox_3.5 it should upgrade and replace firefox 3.0
<micahg> so we could have multiple versions (i.e. 3.5 in Jaunty)
<Lantizia> micahg, But why bother when firefox 3.5 is stable!?
<micahg> Lantizia: ff3.5 in Jaunty is not a backport
<mahfouz> i actually support Lantizia's idea, that would give everybody what they wanted
<Lantizia> micahg, if you want to test both because one is in beta then call the package shirako
<mahfouz> micahg: exactly
<micahg> Jaunty shipped with 2 versions of Firefox
<micahg> Jaunty keeps 2 versions of Firefox
<mahfouz> well it's not so outrageous that a backport has a newer version
<Lantizia> versions _DON'T belong_ in package names... ever!
<micahg> Lantizia: that makes upgrades confusing
<micahg> Lantizia: if you support multiple versions they do
<mahfouz> but firefox has different versions in edgy hardy etc
<micahg> Lantizia: are you familiar with gcc?
<Lantizia> yeah thats different tho
<micahg> Lantizia: why?
<Lantizia> because it's a matter of compatibility, a fundamental package others really do depend on
<Lantizia> firefox is just an app
<micahg> mysql?
<Lantizia> and postgresql? :D
<Lantizia> does my head in the number of versions postgres has in the repo's
<micahg> the point is, it's a necessary evil if you want to support multiple versions
<Lantizia> well mozilla give them other names! codenames! use them!
<micahg> maybe I should just suggest that we only ship one version of firefox per release inthe  future to avoid this
<Lantizia> firefox _doesn't_ keep TWO versions of firefox stable at the same time
<micahg> then everyone would have to wait until the next release to even get it
<Lantizia> when they're done with one, they're done with it
<micahg> Lantizia: yes, they do
<Lantizia> so why have two packages maintained!
<micahg> until it
<micahg> 's EOL
<mahfouz> but you could have a repo in which "firefox" is a metapackage that refers to ff 3.5, right?
<micahg> mahfouz: that will be in karmic
<mahfouz> not yet
<Lantizia> I'd only see a point in that if firefox3.5 had the right logos
<mahfouz> or is it?
<micahg> I believe
<Lantizia> I got tired of seeing Iceweasel
<micahg> no, not yet
<Lantizia> now I've got a stupid globe
<mahfouz> ff in karmic is still 3.0
<micahg> It's 3:30 am for me
<mahfouz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/firefox
<Lantizia> it's 9:30am here :)
<Lantizia> and I'm at work, yay for IRC!
<mahfouz> it's 10:30 here :)
<Lantizia> germany?
<mahfouz> yo
<Lantizia> :D
<mahfouz> british or port?
<Lantizia> need to learn me some german, theres so many of you on the net! :D
<Lantizia> british old chap
<micahg> Here's the spec for the Karmic firefox conversion
<micahg> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-karmic-firefox-3.5
<micahg> I ahve to go to sleep
<Lantizia> right well I'm taking your firefox 3.5 package, putting the right logos on it and putting it in a repo of my own on PPA!
<Lantizia> and calling it "shock horror" .... firefox
<micahg> Lantizia: Mozilla has rules for using their branding
<Lantizia> oh and they can argue it's not the finished product can they?
<micahg> if you want to worry about all that, I cannot advise you
<mahfouz> call it "the rocky horror firefox"
<micahg> I cannot advise such things
<micahg> good night
<mahfouz> bye
<macvr> hi all... I'm using ff3.5 in Jaunty from the universe repo , how do i solve this weird fonts problem? http://imagebin.ca/view/VmKFcSp.html
<macvr> it does not happen with FF3
<macvr> asac: ^ any ideas , about what i'm doing wrong?
 * asac looks
<asac> macvr: not sure whats the problem is (my eyes are really bad for fonts)
<macvr> the fonts are not rendered properly... just sec ... i'll show same image from ff3
<macvr> asac: http://imagebin.ca/view/t8Gvcy.html this is in FF3
<macvr> i have the same problems even when i use swiftfox, [FF3.5]
<macvr> anyone else having the same problem?
<asac> macvr: i dont see a problem ;)
<asac> but thats my eyes i guess
<asac> is it different hinting?
<macvr> yes... the fonts are not smooth
<macvr> asac: this problem is obvious since the rest of the fonts in the system are rendered well
<asac> macvr: what hinting have you set system wide?
<macvr> asac: just a sec... i'm making a better screnshot
<asac> macvr: i dont want a sreenshot
<asac> macvr: what hinting are you having set in gnome preference dialog?
<asac> full?
<macvr> asac: i have superimposed the ff3 image >http://imagebin.ca/view/ZiAczB.html
<macvr> yup...hinting is full
<asac> ok change to hinting slight
<asac> does that match what you see in firefox?
<macvr> asac: whe i set, hinting to none and smoothing to grey scale , it matches the FF3.5
<macvr> when^
<asac> hm
<asac> thats not what i can confirm
<asac> its usually whatever you have configured in your fontconfig
<asac> ignoring gnome settings
<asac> we ship slight by default
<asac> maybe you tweaked them once manually
<asac> anyway. i think its known
<macvr> what about Hinting?
<asac> bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in firefox-3.5 "FF 3.5 font hinting wrong in content area" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<macvr> ah...  i just couldnt find anywhere else about this problem... thats for the bug :)
<gnomefreak> morning
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know of a setting in Tbird-3 to enable the list of people who commented on email or is this an upstream feature/bug? Handy to know before i ask Mozilla about it.
<asac> gnomefreak: "enable the list of people who commented on email"
<asac> what does that mean?
<asac> (i dont understand the feature request)
<gnomefreak> asac: in tbird-3 looking at your inbox it used to list the senders name after the title. no longer does this
<gnomefreak> i cant find a setting in advanced menu for it
 * gnomefreak also has ideas you are not going to like with ubufox, i will wait to bring them up ;)
<gnomefreak> i guess xulrunner-1.9.1 is not the same in Debian as it is in Ubuntu
<macvr> asac: thans a lot for the bug , editing the .fonts.conf solved the font problem
<gnomefreak> thatnks for the bug fix or thanks for the work-around might have been a better way to say that. thanks for the bug sounds like he introduced a bug
<asac> macvr: thx
<macvr> gnomefreak: he gave me the bug number...  ;p
<gnomefreak> oh :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> all fine
<asac> i knew the context at lesat ;)
<gnomefreak> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> i dont get it, i thought realplayer wasnt in repos
<bdrung_> asac: how is the progress of mozilla-devscripts for Debian?
<asac> bdrung_: is in NEW
<asac> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.html
<bdrung_> asac: cool
<bdrung_> yesterday one of my packages waiting in NEW was accepted.
<asac> heh
<asac> sounds good
<bdrung_> some days ago there were about 270 packages in NEW
<gnomefreak> are greasemonkey scripts only perl or does it take other scripts like python?
<ramvi1> I'm having a hard time compiling firefox from source, which is kind of essential to contribute :p I bzr branch to get the code and debuild to get a deb, but it failes with
<ramvi1> 3 out of 3 hunks ignored
<ramvi1> Patch firefox-profilename does not apply (enforce with -f)
<ramvi1> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Error 1
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: maybe bzr-builddeb would help or you may need to edit patch (not here atm)
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: 3.0.11 and 3.5 both have working patches. Did you update branch using latest 3.0.11 branch (or use the repo version)
<ramvi1> gnomefreak: Right, ok, so bzr branch lp:firefox, then bzr-buildpackage ? I seem to get errors then too. Isn't it weird that I have to edit the scripts?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the contents of that patch off hand
<ramvi1> I'm trying to build 3.5
<ramvi1> So that's like just Branch   lp:firefox
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: you shouldnt have to since 3.5 in repos builds just fine (assuming you didnt change branding
<gnomefreak> s/ /)
<ramvi1> right, I didn't change anything. That's what's weird
<ramvi1> so there's no secret? You just bzr get the code and debuild it?
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: i know my seamonkey-2.0 build i have to update patch. Quilt should beable to fix it for you
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: should work or even apt-get source firefox-3.5 and build than push to your branch
<ramvi1> apt-get source gives me beta4
<gnomefreak> mozilla team branch should be without problems but that is same as the version pushed to official repos
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: what ubuntu version?
<ramvi1> I'm running jaunty
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 jaunty
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: its final release in jaunty
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: name will still be shireoko
<ramvi1> yeah I know, but the dir said b4, guess that doesn't mean anything then
<ramvi1> gnomefreak: firefox-3.5 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt i dont have source for it atm
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: thats not an up-to-date tarball than
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: sounds like however if you use apt-get source it is the right tarball. just sounds like you are not up to date for some reason
<gnomefreak> ramvi1: make sure changelog has the right version, if so just rename the toplever dir
<ramvi1> ok, i'll look into it. thanks for your time
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> asac: are you using same ubufox branch for Debian and Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> sorry not ubufox but mozilla-devscripts
<NCommander> asac, ping!
<NCommander> fta, ping?
<gnomefreak> i'm suprised no hate mail from my bug comment on update-notifier :)
<asac> NCommander: tbird upload?
<NCommander> asac, yes please :-)?
<NCommander> asac, (slangasek was wondering why its been two weeks and no upload ...)
<asac> NCommander: i dont care about what he wonders ;)
 * gnomefreak thinks this channel is better than working atm
<gnomefreak> 2.0 is latest version in repos
 * gnomefreak goes back to own little world
<gnomefreak> asac: btw good luck getting flashgot devs to email back
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird jaunty
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 7915 kB, installed size 23696 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please push sunbird ubuntu3 it fixes the armel build failure
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird karmic
<ubottu> sunbird (source: lightning-sunbird): Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 7915 kB, installed size 23696 kB
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: did you include the sunbird patches ;)
<asac> NCommander: i will upload it before next alpha
<asac> we can move it bak to in progress if that stops slangasek bugging
<gnomefreak> asac: yes it is patched and works
<NCommander> asac, please comment that on the bug. We really need to get this SRU'ed though
<asac> SRUed? didnt know about that
<gnomefreak> i updated the bug with the branch and PPA info
<NCommander> asac, yeah, we needed this fixed in jaunty
<asac> i will talk to lool about that
 * NCommander though we had discussed this ...
<asac> i dont want to SRU something if there will be a PPA for other stuff
<NCommander> asac, lool will have a better list of impressions for it
<asac> NCommander: i knew that you wanted to get this planned
<asac> but i didnt know that there are no other problems
 * gnomefreak hopes m-d will grab latest 1.0
<NCommander> asac, lool will know specifically what we need. I just wanted to make sure this didn't fall off your radar
<asac> ok
<asac> i will talk to him
<asac> NCommander: anyway i will upload this afternoon
<gnomefreak> hold off on sunbird i am fixing branches
<gnomefreak> asac: what is with the name of thunderbird-2.0 using the .nspr...?
<NCommander> gnomefreak, I think I left feedback on the bug, but the ARM fix you committed didn't fix it -/
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. plese pick the other as well
<gnomefreak> NCommander: the jaunty branch is messed up atm. im working on it, will build again once im done
<asac> gnomefreak: there is one more in tbird branch
<macvr> asac: the set as default browser doesnt work > even though. browser.shell.checkDefaultBrowser < is set true
<asac> gnomefreak: go for the .head branch fo rnow
<gnomefreak> asac: i used both xpcom patches
<macvr> is that purposeful?
<gnomefreak> asac: where is the head branch?
<asac> macvr: what is your current default browser in preferred applications?
<asac> (gnome)
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont know where you hvae your sunbird head branch
<asac> maybe its called .dev
<NCommander> gnomefreak, it will probably segfault with xpicom issues. Try cherrypicking the patches we dumped on the TB2 branch.
<asac> i mean: fix it on the karmic branch and not on the jaunty branch for now
<gnomefreak> asac: working on it
<NCommander> gnomefreak, I can test any proposed fix on ARM trivially
<gnomefreak> NCommander: good thanks i will let you know when branches are up
<macvr> asac: gnome , browser shows custom..
<macvr> but every time i click a link in a different app , the FF3 opens the link
<macvr> changed it manually from   /usr/bin/firefox %s >  firefox3.5 %s
<asac> macvr: what command do you have in custom?
<andrew_sayers> asac: I was asking a while ago about Flash and screensavers.  Since you guys understandably have more important things right now, would you object if I took it straight to the upstream nspluginwrapper devs?
<asac> macvr: i think if its /usr/bin/firefox
<macvr> it was^
<asac> andrew_sayers: sure. submit the patch there.
<asac> andrew_sayers: i am subscribed to the list too
<asac> macvr: if its like that its expected that you dont get asked
<gnomefreak> NCommander: i found the problem :)
<gnomefreak> i think
<asac> macvr: but if you set it to something else it should work
<asac> macvr: if that doesnt then its a bug
<asac> (we should file)
<macvr> asac: ... Check now also doesnt work ...
<macvr> i'll do more testing.
<asac> fta: did you check the gwibber branch i posted?
<asac> fta: it fixes all segfaults from what i can tell
<asac> if you want, check it out
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/gwibber/dead-to-races
<asac> fta: let me know if you can still reproduce your crash
<macvr> asac: i tried again , selected the firefox from drop down as the default app > selected check now > nothing happens > tried a restart with the check at start up checked > still doesnt switch /detect.
<macvr> asac: so shall i file a new bug?
<asac> macvr: no. i am saying if its "firefox" its ok
<asac> macvr: set it to something else
<asac> like konqueror or so
<macvr> ok..
<asac> if that still doesnt work, then file a bug, yes.
<macvr> will try again
<asac> thx
<macvr> asac: no... tired with setting epiphany as default , still doesnt check ... but IMO even if Firefox3 is set as default it should work... I'm filing a new bug
<asac> macvr: well. we have some hard coded hack in ffox code base
<asac> that would prevent it to check if its firefox
<asac> (because we assume it will be firefox at some point)
<asac> if it doesnt check thats ok
<asac> macvr: do you have gnome-support installed ?
 * macvr checking
<asac> thas required
<asac> otherwise it wont integrate with your gnome preferred settings
<macvr> ah!... firefox 3 has it but not 3.5
<macvr> asac: shouldnt it be installed as dependencies?
<macvr> Bug #357651 has been set as invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357651 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5 not adding Shiretoko entry to preferred applications" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357651
<asac> macvr: well. kubuntu folks complained about it so its a suggest now
<asac> will get pulled in through ubunu-desktop when it beomes the default
<macvr> asac: ok.. installing gnome-support fixes this. it now checks... so maybe something could be done , where only gnome side uses it as dependency ?
<macvr> for jaunty users
<asac> no
<asac> we cannot do anything about it unfortunately
<asac> i wanted to keep it as recommends
<asac> but kubuntu folks complained too much and a real solution is not in sight
<macvr> :(  there are going to be a lot of confused Jaunty users
<macvr> asac: alteast you could add t to your blogs
<macvr> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<macvr> the one linked in this ^url?^
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> you never commented on that bug.
<asac> gnomefreak: on which bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: pushing branch should be published soon
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> bug 358084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358084 in lightning-sunbird "Sunbird 0.9 fails to build on Armel arch" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358084
<gnomefreak> asac: ill give you link to branch once its published
<bluekuja> asac, hi
<bluekuja> asac, what can be wrong here http://sourceforge.net/projects/dtorrent/files/dtorrent/ctorrent-dnh(\d.*)\.tar.gz ?
<bluekuja> this is into a watch file
<bluekuja> ctorrent versioning is like this: ctorrent-dnh3.3.2.tar.gz
<asac> no ide. i guess you cannot use watch files with sourceforge that way
<asac> e.g. they dont even provide a file listing
<asac> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dtorrent/files/dtorrent
<bluekuja> project is dtorrent
<bluekuja> file is ctorrent
<asac> if you go there you get some kind of custom site
<asac> yes
<asac> but it doesnt give yo ua file listing
<asac> so how would watch figure which tar to download
<bluekuja> so it's impossible
<bluekuja> to have it?
<sebner> asac: öhö! ff3.5 dies when switching to fullscreen mode in flash vidz
<gnomefreak> anyone know what OEM Priority is?
<asac> bluekuja: i dont know. i dont use watch files that much
<asac> but lots of others love htem
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> ask in -motu
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> or debian-devel on oftc
<sebner> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214722/ ;) ;) ;)
<Paddy_NI> Hey guys I installed firefox-3.5 from the universe repository on ubuntu jaunty 64bit and I cannot seem to get it to run.. when I start firefox-3.5 from a terminal I guy a segmentation fault
<bluekuja> sebner, here?
<bluekuja> lol
<Paddy_NI> *get
<asac> hmm
<asac> sebner: not sure. thats just with flash?
<sebner> bluekuja: sure, Annoying asac is fun :D
<sebner> asac: yep
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> or can you reproduce with full screen?
<asac> without flash?
 * gnomefreak doesnt have an issue in Jaunty or Karmic running 3.5. try firefox-3.5 --safe-mode
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: good point
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: segmentation fault :(
<sebner> asac: I tried different flash sources. just go on youtube, choose a video start it, use fullscreen and it dies
<gnomefreak> in --safe-mode?
<sebner> gnomefreak: also not working
<Paddy_NI> yep gnomefreak
<asac> Paddy_NI: strace -eopen -f firefox-3.5 .... paste the putput please
<asac> output
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: can you run with --fail-safe maybe we will get lucky and its the same as sebner's :) see http://paste.ubuntu.com/214722/
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: is it anysite?
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: it just wont load at all
<Paddy_NI> asac: ok just a sec
<gnomefreak> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.9.10
<asac> gnomefreak: thats not all patches for armel i think
<asac> NCommander: ^
<gnomefreak> asac: in tbird it is from what i saw
<NCommander> gnomefreak, there should be two for it
<Paddy_NI> asac: how would I tell that command to output to a file on my desktop as there is too much output for scrollback?
<gnomefreak> bz322806_arm-vfp-2538:3f78d5e894bc.patch???
<gnomefreak> NCommander: i added 2
<gnomefreak> 18 and 38 xpcom
<NCommander> that looks right
<asac> * Fixes (LP: #358084): add arm(el) xpcom patches from thunderbird package - add debian/patches/18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch - add debian/patches/38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<asac> NCommander: those are enough?
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: fail safe also gives a segfault
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird builds so that should be good
<NCommander> gnomefreak, builds isn't enough
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: did it give you output?
<NCommander> gnomefreak, it will segfault without the EABI fixes
<Paddy_NI> gnome none
<Paddy_NI> err
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: none at all mate
<Paddy_NI> just the segfault
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: its up-to-date finail release?
<bluekuja> asac, the get-orig-source will work?
<gnomefreak> branding is unofficial
<bluekuja> asac, with sf
<Paddy_NI> well which ever version is in universe gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: apt-cache policy firefox-3.5
 * gnomefreak wonders if it ended up in -security
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/214731/
<gnomefreak> 3.5 is my default browser in Jaunty/Karmic and it runs fine
<Paddy_NI> yeah seems to run perfectly for most
<Paddy_NI> this is a pretty fresh clean install of ubuntu too
<gnomefreak> the other one left :(
<Paddy_NI> :(
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: yeah its in -updates by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: does it produce a crash file in /var/crash
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: I will have a look
<asac> first get me the strace
<Paddy_NI> asac: how do I make that command output to a file
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: strace first :) s
<Paddy_NI> scroll back is to large I cannot get it all
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: > filename should work
<Paddy_NI> ok
<sebner> asac: do you also need something from me?
<gnomefreak> > will overwrite anything in the file if it is already there
<asac> Paddy_NI: append &> /tmp/out.txt
<Paddy_NI> ok
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: i use command 2>&1 | tee build-log.txt :)
<asac> sebner: works for me
<sebner> :(
<asac> sebner: try to use nspluginwrapper maybe
<asac> i am using it on 32bit
<asac> so might be different
 * sebner -> 32 bit
<gnomefreak> oh crap Paddy_NI your on 64bit?
<Paddy_NI> would that be a problem
 * gnomefreak had a flash thought
<Paddy_NI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/214738/
<Paddy_NI> strace
<gnomefreak> Paddy_NI: did you get flash from our repos with nspluginwrapper? just checking
<asac> Paddy_NI: try with a fresh profile
<gnomefreak> IIRC flash go to xulrunner
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<asac> e.g. mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/mybackout
<asac> you hav ecolourful tabs extension which has always been a PITA
<Paddy_NI> ah
<Paddy_NI> :(
<gnomefreak> asac: --safe-mode fails too he said
<Paddy_NI> yeah
<asac> well
<gnomefreak> that should drop all extensions
<asac> try to move it away
<asac> some dont use -safe-mode properly
<asac> gnomefreak: no necessarily
<gnomefreak> good point
<Paddy_NI> got it... although I will have to resume this in about an hour as I am getting a lift home now :(
<Paddy_NI> sorry guys although I have the log of this convo and I will check back
<gnomefreak> thats a whole lot of extensions
<gnomefreak> Lp is not helpful with the OEM project :(
<macvr> this maybe a silly question , but does this work for any of you in FF3.5 > http://www.youtube.com/html5 ,
<macvr> isnt FF3.5 html5 conmptible or do i have to set it somewhere?
<macvr> compatible^
<asac> macvr: it wont work becaues ffox doesnt support the codec used by youtube
 * gnomefreak checking
<asac> its kind of a fight between mozilla/opera and google
<asac> mozilla wants to not support proprietary codecs to improve the idea of the open web
<macvr> :/
<asac> google wants stuff to stay proprietary and doesnt mind if open source folks cannot get a good solution
<gnomefreak> i guess its not flash?
<asac> its video tag
<macvr> gnomefreak: no its not flash
<gnomefreak> saw
<fta> asac, it's not about proprietary or not, it's about quality per bit
<asac> thats what they say
<asac> yeah
<fta> i'm in contact with some video guys from google
<asac> yeah, but those get their input from product manangement ;)
<macvr> ^ 0.0
<asac> personally i compared the example videos and i didnt see any big difference ;)
<fta> size
<macvr> asac: yeah.. it looked nice
<asac> no same size example videos
<fta> you do better with h264 for the same size, or the same with less bits
<asac> thats what they claim ... but for the examples i saw it was only marginally
<asac> same-size examples
<asac> point is that google has the power to get us to an open-web
<asac> they also have the bandwidth ;)
<asac> but they want h264 ;)
 * asac stops ranting
<asac> fta: if you could try to reproduce your crash in my gwibber branch i would be grateful ;)
<asac> it doesnt crash here anymore
<gnomefreak> make script smarter > pakcage script   my limited knowledge of bash means it will be ready ~ 10.10 release
<fta> asac, ppa?
<gnomefreak> nightly doesnt crash :)
<gnomefreak> or daily whatever the name of it is
<asac> fta: just checkout and run ./bin/gwibber
<asac> bzr branch lp:~asac/gwibber/dead-to-races; cd dead-to-races; ./bin/gwibber
<asac> my claim is that it really fixes almost all segfaults that exist ... and most likely also lockups
<fta> i'm sick of that systray bug, it's been there for more than a year
<asac> you mean clicking doesnt open?
<sebner> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/333127
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333127 in flashplugin-nonfree "Firefox 3.5 and above crash on full screen flash video" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> gnomefreak: debian/patches/bz339782_cvs_xptcinvoke_arm_backport_1.13.patch
<asac> that one yo need as well
<gnomefreak> ya found a bug on tbird-3 problem :)
<gnomefreak> asac: for arm build issue?
<gnomefreak> ok adding it and will push soon
<bluekuja> asac, fast question
<bluekuja> asac, I get this libssl.so.0.9.8 => /lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xb7f17000)
<bluekuja> asac, is this a copyright violation?
<bluekuja> asac, if package is licensed under gpl?
<fta> asac, start gwibber (or liferea), make it visible in workspace 1, go to workspace 2, click on the tray icon, nothing happens (you see the window disappear from the workspace switcher & window selector applets), click again, nothing happens (the app is listed in [] into the window selector applet).
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> this is really annoying
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess that is from tbird-3? why didnt you add it to tbird-2?
<asac> fta: do they use gtk_window_present?
<asac> seems so
<asac> yeah. i will think about it. have to recap all the background that lead to this
<asac> gnomefreak: thats from tbird 2
<asac> gnomefreak: we added it there
<asac> you didnt look carefully enough on thunderbird.dev branch  ;)
<fta> xchat was fine for a long time, but it regressed a few days/weeks ago, it's no longer in the tray :(
<asac> gnomefreak: lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev/
<gnomefreak> oops i see it now nautilus never updated itself
<asac> lol
<bluekuja> asac, so?
<asac> bluekuja: yes.
<asac> there must be an openssl exception in the license
<asac> if its using openssl
<asac> otherwise it should use gnutls
<asac> One recommended way around this GPL incompatibility is to add an OpenSSL exemption when you license your code under the GPL.
<asac> http://www.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html
<asac> * In addition, as a special exception, the copyright holders give
<asac> ...
<asac> thats how it works
<asac> ok i am on the road for a few hours
<asac> cu in 2-3 hours
<asac> fta: if you see any crashes of gwibber in the meantime let me know
<asac> otherwise ill just commit it i guess
<gnomefreak> asac: ok pushed incase im not here when you return
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> added wrong patch to series :(
<gnomefreak> ok pushed the fixed version
<fta> hm, is ~/Download a chromium thing, or is it gnome?
<asac> fta: its xdg ... but we dont use that dir, so its most likely chrom
<asac> e.g. we explicitly set Download to point to Desktop
<asac> chromiuum shoujld honour xdg configuration
<asac>  grep DOWNLO /etc/xdg/*
<asac> /etc/xdg/user-dirs.defaults:DOWNLOAD=Desktop
<asac> so fi they use xdg config that shouldnt happen
<fta> chrome complained about unfixed bug 220765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220765 in xdg-utils "xdg-open should use xdg-mime instead of run-mailcap when no DE detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220765
<asac> they use a command line tool?
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: any gwiber crash yet ;=?
<fta> no, but i'm not touching it
<asac> hehe ok
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=15565
<micahg> ping asac
<asac> micahg: ont he train still
<asac> will be home in about 20 minutes
<micahg> ah
<asac> but go aheade ... currently my connection is ok ;)
<asac> in case i dont answer, my connection was probably dropped
<micahg> asac: I was wondering if you can check the logs, I had a conversation around 8AM UTC and was wondering if I defended the team appropriately
<asac> will check ... have to get off now
<asac> cu in a few
<micahg> ok
<asac> micahg: you did well
<asac> micahg: you only kept discussing too long ;)
<asac> i think the point that he uses firefox i many scripts is moot
<asac> he should use x-www-browser
<asac> which is an alternative we maintain
<micahg> yeah, I was tired
<micahg> when I'm tired I don't know when to stop
<asac> heh
<asac> well its tempting
<asac> but dont feed the trolls ;)
<asac> but feel free to discuss as long as you want ;)
<asac> usually you dont change a thing though ;)
<bluekuja> asac,
<bluekuja> upstream should give the exception?
<asac> bluekuja: upstream has to add that to the license headers everywhere
<asac> and to the COPYING file
<bluekuja> asac, which gonna be hard
<bluekuja> asac, and what about gnutls?
<asac> thats ok
<bluekuja> asac, it does the same work?
<bluekuja> asac, so I should try to change libssl lib with gnutls package?
<asac> bluekuja: it requires patching most likely
<asac> gnutls has a compatilbity layer for openssl apps, but usually there is some patching required still
<asac> if the upstream source already supports it, then change it
<bluekuja> asac, let me change that dep
<bluekuja> i build it
<bluekuja> and I see if it works
<asac> if its supported there is mostlikely a configure switch, like --with-gnutls
<asac> or something
<bluekuja> package name is libgnutls-dev?
<asac> apt-cache search ;)
<bluekuja> asac,
<bluekuja> I found this on configure
<bluekuja> --with-ssl=no           use builtin (Steve Reid's public-domain) SHA-1 code
<bluekuja> do you think it will work?
<asac> why not
<asac> why do you ask me ;)
<asac> you are the one sitting in frotn of the code
<bluekuja> yeah, let's try
<asac> trial and error ... or check the code ,)
<bluekuja> I hope it will work
<bluekuja> asac, yeah!
<bluekuja> asac, it worke
<bluekuja> * worked
<bluekuja> whew, I saw it bad
<micahg> asac: the gtk crashes from karmic, should I have people retry with 2.17.3?
<asac> micahg: which gtk crashes? fileselector`
<asac> ?
<asac> sorry. i currently mostly rely on complains getting through to me
<micahg> we have a few bug 396962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396962 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_style_realize()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396962
<micahg> maybe just 1 :)
<asac> thats a really old bug i think ;)
<asac> yeah thats when theme is changed
<asac> after some plugin messed up internal state
<asac> we should have a mega bug somewhere for that
<asac> with 200 duplicates or something
<asac> maybe it was closed or left behind in firefox
<asac> i dont think its fixed
<micahg> yep, bug 216496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216496 in firefox-3.0 "MASTER firefox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216496
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats not the one with 200 dupes ;)
<micahg> bug 72018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72018 in xulrunner-1.9 "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsFilePicker::Show]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> bug 72018
<asac> yeah
<asac> bug 88011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88011 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88011
<asac> bug 91054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91054 in firefox "[Feisty FireFox crashed [@gtk_style_realize]" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91054
<asac> bug 91334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91334 in xulrunner-1.9 "MASTER (variant) Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91334
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<asac> micahg: try the reproduction instructions in the last bug
<micahg> I don't use themes
<micahg> and I don't use gnome :)
 * asac wonders if its the site is still the same
<asac> ah ok
<asac> maybe you can just touch ~/.gtkrc ;)
<micahg> I can't even get those videos to play right
<bluekuja> asac, a DD did a security fix directly into the code of the package
<bluekuja> asac, now, I'm replaying changed of that NMU
<bluekuja> asac, should I make a patch or I can keep changing source directly?
<macvr> asac: where should i look for changing the globe icon in 3.5?
<macvr> \o/ found it
<asac> bluekuja: depends. if the package has a patchsystem, stick to it
<bluekuja> asac, nope
<bluekuja> asac, it has not
<asac> bluekuja: ensure that the patch has been forwarded upstream
<asac> do that if not
<asac> otherwise its probably hard to get a good diff later
<bluekuja> asac, so you suggest me to make a patch
<bluekuja> then
<asac> bluekuja: for upstream
<asac> for package not unless thats the first change done to code and you prefer a patchstem
<asac> its your package
<bluekuja> asac, there is a ready patch already for upstream
<asac> but forwarding upstream is important
<bluekuja> asac, that patch is taken from a cve somewhere, and I guess someone sent it to upstream already
<bluekuja> but he didnt fix that yet
<bluekuja> asac, anyway I have modified files manually
<asac> if you modify them manually document all changes accribically
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac, I gonna add the link to the diff
<bluekuja> asac, on the changelog
<bluekuja> it was on debian BTS
<Paddy_NI> asac: Hey man
<Paddy_NI> asac: Thanks for your time earlier and allowing me my first proper use of strace :)
<asac> hehe
<Paddy_NI> thank gnomefreak for me if you see him also :)
<asac> yeah - if i remember then ;)
<bluekuja> asac, why when I try to build the package he asks for ctorrent_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> and not the version I used on the latest changelog entry?
<bluekuja> asac, I was sure that it would have read changelog
<bluekuja> versioning
<bluekuja> asac, at first he asks for that package
<bluekuja> and then for the right orig
<bluekuja> with correct versionibg
<asac> not sure. it never asks me for a package
<bluekuja> asac, no orig, i meant
<asac> it only checks the orig based on upstream version and Source name
<bluekuja> asac, yes, bzr bd asks me ctorrent_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> which is not right
<bluekuja> asac, ctorrent (1.3.4-dnh3.3.2-1) is the right version
<bluekuja> asac, and now it says bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball: ctorrent_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz.
<BUGabundo> bun nuit
<BUGabundo> hey asac fta bluekuja
<bluekuja> hello
<bluekuja> BUGabundo, how are you?
<BUGabundo> fine fine
<BUGabundo> waiting for PIZZAAAAA
<bluekuja> lol
<BUGabundo> Friday is always pizza day for me
<BUGabundo> I come a LUG and have pizza
<BUGabundo> humm
<bluekuja> asac, in the end I have to add two orig files
<bluekuja> to have it working
<bluekuja> asac, then builds great and works great
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/revision/347
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> ;)
<fta> asac, you're upstream now? :)
<bluekuja> asac, do you have any idea or what can be?
<bluekuja> asac, changelog revision is right
<bluekuja> but bzr bd asks for another package
<asac> fta: for some reason i had commit access yeah ;)
<bluekuja> * orig
<bluekuja> before buildin
<asac> bluekuja: i am sure your changelog revision is wrong ;)
<bluekuja> asac, can you branch them out and see?
<asac> or your tarball revision is wrong ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: gwibber changes?!?
<asac> no ... paste changelog
<bluekuja> k
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. i fixed all segfaults ;)
<BUGabundo> ALL !?!?
<asac> at least ;)
<BUGabundo> I'll bet this week EuroMilhoes!
<asac> i would say 99$% of it ;)
<BUGabundo> on that !! ahaah
<bluekuja> asac, http://paste.debian.net/41563/
<asac> yeah. version is ambigious
<asac> ambiguous
<asac> think about it
<asac> there are two ways you could identify an upstream version
<bluekuja> asac, that way won't work?
<bluekuja> : /
<bluekuja> I noticed that version is not really normal
<asac> never use - in upstream versions
<asac> well you can use it, but dont complain if high level tools trap into it ;)
<jcastro> asac: you have ppa upload rights to gwibber too if you want to push new builds out
<bluekuja> so it should be 1.3.4dnh3.3.2-1
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> jcastro: nah. daily will catch this soon enough
<asac> jcastro: and i will upload to karmic anyway
<BUGabundo> fta: I'll be waiting for you to kick the gwibber bot
 * asac runs karmic to ensure that there is a good user experience ;)
<asac> jcastro: do i need special group membership for the PPA?
<asac> (just curious)
<fta> BUGabundo, done
<jcastro> no, I don't think so
<bluekuja> asac, should it be 1.3.4dnh3.3.2-1 then?
<jcastro> anyone who can commit to trunk can push to the ppa
<BUGabundo> fta: nice! I'll upgrade after dinner
<bluekuja> asac, and if yes, am I allowed to change that at this time?
<asac> bluekuja: no... dont just scratch it ...replace it with some incremental deliminator
<fta> BUGabundo, don't hold your breath on that, the builders are busy
<bluekuja> asac, example?
<asac> jcastro: yeah. thats what i thought
<asac> jcastro: if you still see the crashes let me know
<asac> jcastro: but i fixed a really nasty bug
<asac> that will probably be really 99% of segfaults (not python crashes)
<fta> 35/46/23 with 8/9/9 builders
<asac> yeah that looks good
<bluekuja> asac, example of what you mean?
<asac> +.
<BUGabundo> fta: guess ill branch the code then
<bluekuja> asac, 1.3.4-dnh3.3+2-1?
<asac> think twice
<bluekuja> asac, or 1.3.4.dnh3.3.2-1
<fta> BUGabundo, i just said it will take one hour or two
<asac> 20:59 < asac> never use - in upstream versions
<bluekuja> asac, yeah ok it's 1.3.4.dnh3.3.2-1
<bluekuja> then
<asac> you upstream version is 1.3.4-dnh3.3.2 btw
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> fta: I know I can't hold 2h
<asac> then the upstream version is 1.3.4.dnh3.3.2
<bluekuja> asac, can I change it at this time?
<asac> but i would use a  +
<bluekuja> asac, I mean old entries got the -
<asac> not a .
<bluekuja> asac, is it a problem if I use a + now instead of -?
<bluekuja> asac, old entries got all -
<asac> no clue ... you need to use dpkg --compare-version to test that
<asac> i really dont get your problem. i mean your version was 1.3.4-dnh3.3.2
<asac> so thats ugly in itself
<asac> bzr bd thinks its 1.3.4?
<bluekuja> asac,  yes
<BUGabundo> OT: was anyone done an whois on microsoft.com ? ROFL
<asac> then file a bug against bzr-builddeb
<asac> and then move to +
<bluekuja> asac, my problem was related to old entries
<asac> check it with dpkg --compare-version
<asac> s
<bluekuja> asac, old entries had -
<bluekuja> asac, can I now change the latest with +?
<asac> 21:06 < asac> check it with dpkg --compare-version
<asac> 21:06 < asac> s
<bluekuja> ah ok
<bluekuja> let me see
<fta> bluekuja, asac: no offense but this is off-topic, could you please move to -motu?
<bluekuja> asac, u were right
<asac> fta: ack ;)
<fta> thanks
<bluekuja> fta, there are no mozilla topic discussion here yet
<bluekuja> so what's the problem?
<fta> so i won't blip every few seconds for hours
<asac> he follows discussion here and looks
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahaahahha
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> its really better in -motu
<asac> also others can help there
<BUGabundo> ok PIZZA time! back in 30
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=16442
<asac> pfft
<asac> thats ignorance ;)
<asac> well. we shjould raise it on mailing list ,)
 * asac just reenabled his google account
<BUGabundo> LOLOLL
<fta> <estade> fta: I didn't make the decision
<fta> <estade> fta: bringing it up on chromium dev is a more effective way to make policy changes than filing a bug is
<fta> <leiz> fta: fyi, that's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-user-dirs/+bug/204567
<fta> <leiz> fta: IMO Ubuntu is being stupid, every other distro set their download dir to ~/Downloads
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "downloads should go to $HOME/Downloads : XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR should be set to "$HOME/Downloads"" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> humm those again?
<BUGabundo> what is this  ? papercut work ?
<fta> chromium work
<fta> http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=en&sa=N&cd=1&ct=rc#h0RrPvyPu-c/chrome/common/chrome_paths_linux.cc&q=GetUserDownloadsDirectory&exact_package=http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src&l=82
<fta> easy to revert
<BUGabundo> asac: may I kill you now???
<BUGabundo> darn firefox segfaults ALL THE DARN TIME
<BUGabundo> got a very easy to reproduce trace
<BUGabundo> I have to start in safe mode and then with --sync for it to work
<BUGabundo> and that takes me 3 or 4 attemps
<BUGabundo> :((
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> did you try the new GTK libs?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> are they built yet?
<BUGabundo> I just upgraded
<micahg> looks like  it
<micahg> 2.17.3
<BUGabundo> Program received signal SIGTRAP, Trace/breakpoint trap.
<BUGabundo> 0x00007ffff21dd8b0 in g_logv () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<asac> BUGabundo: i think compiz is enouogh
<BUGabundo> I want it fixed!
<asac> i dont know why i get so few people complaining
<BUGabundo> you are fixing gwibber crashs and leaving FF down :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> no one uses 3.6 daily
<BUGabundo> just the crazy me
<BUGabundo> and fta
<asac> i think the problem is i have no idea whats really going on with this BadIdChoice
<asac> BUGabundo: do you get it at all?
<fta> firefox-3.6                        990   0.09%        63     314     613       0
<fta> firefox-3.5                      13211   1.14%      1774    2771    8653      13
<asac> BUGabundo: i used 3.6 all the time, but i now use 3.5 because i feel responsible on actually using what we want to stabilize
<BUGabundo> 63 users?
<BUGabundo> I understand asac
<fta> firefox-3.0                     676796  58.59%     82242  514251   80258      45
<micahg> fta: where do you get those numbers from?
<BUGabundo> popcon
<asac> popcon
<asac> !popcon
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<asac> hehe
<asac> bot is my friend today
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> i am not sure anyone really understands what those numbers mean ;)
<asac> are those total submissions? does my system submit all the time?
<micahg> yeah, bot is my friend too, I've gotten tired of explaining what shiretoko is
<asac> do they age? get removed?
<fta> firefox                        1070719  92.69%      6838  450085    1300  612496
<fta> firefox-2                        37292   3.23%      3805   33350     119      18
<asac> that means that 38% of the submissions come from users < hardy
<asac> at least
<micahg> asac: why?
<asac> because firefox has a hard depend on firefox-3.0 since then
<asac> before it was the main package
<asac> eh its even ~28%
<micahg> well, depends if the stats are aggregate or not
<fta> thunderbird                     290836  25.18%     24350  235560   30868      58
<fta> mozilla-thunderbird             167803  14.53%       214   48856       8  118725
<fta> thunderbird-3.0                    799   0.07%        71     506     221       1
<fta> iceweasel                          361   0.03%        17     340       4       0
<fta> icedove                             74   0.01%         3      67       4       0
<fta> lol
<asac> heh
<asac> icedove is probably me and gnomefreak ;)
<fta> chromium-browser                  7179   0.62%       460    2939    3779       1
<fta> google-chrome-unstable            4694   0.41%       875     318    3493       8
<fta> cxchromium                        3879   0.34%       253    3463      91      72
<fta> prism                            26492   2.29%      1568   23643    1274       7
<fta> fennec                             309   0.03%        26     231      52       0
<fta> gwibber                           3688   0.32%       217    2645     825       1
<fta> songbird                         22311   1.93%       535   20083    1518     175
<BUGabundo>  8528 654728    154        843K 957.4M 238.9M 957.4M 238.9M   6% pidgin
<BUGabundo> 12940 374173     80         82K 800.0M 210.3M 800.0M 210.3M   5% firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> 13315 169283      0       2106K 639.3M 155.1M 639.3M 155.1M   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  8685 919681     42       2444K 578.7M 119.3M 578.7M 119.3M   3% gnome-do
<fta> (but this is probably not my package)
<asac> yeah. this shows how hard it is to get installs out of the archive
<asac> i mean songbird is probably a better brand than prism ;)
<asac> still less folks have submissions
<BUGabundo> fta: did it cross the red line yet?
<fta> it's the upstream deb
<asac> or isnt the upstream build called sonbird
<asac> ?
<fta> my guess is that the songbird figure is the upstream deb, not mine
<fta> but it's hard to know, popcon has no notion of version, or origin
<asac> fta: right i assumed that
<asac> i just say that it shows pretty well that in-archive helps a lot to get installs
<asac> e.g. prism > songbird
<asac> even though songbird is probably a stronger brand
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> fta: file a bug ?
<BUGabundo> fta: did chrome cross the red line yet?
<fta> BUGabundo, it's a "security feature"
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhh
<fta> eheh
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-ubuntu2.png
<BUGabundo> so you lost your predition?
<BUGabundo> chromium is still growing
<BUGabundo> while chrome is getting stabler
<fta> yes
<BUGabundo> asac: may I kill you a second time? gwibber not starting after upgrades :((
<asac> BUGabundo: wfm
<fta> debian 505352
<ubottu> Debian bug 505352 in icedove "FTBFS with GCC 4.4: 'virtual nsIOThreadPool::~nsIOThreadPool()' is" [Unknown,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/505352
<BUGabundo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 55, in <module>
<BUGabundo>     from gwibber.client import GwibberClient
<BUGabundo> ImportError: No module named gwibber.client
<asac> ii  gwibber                   1.2.0~bzr347-0ubuntu1~dai
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.2.0~bzr347-0ubuntu1~daily1
<asac> BUGabundo: sounds like a bad package for you
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo points guns at fta
<fta> retry
<asac> BUGabundo: maybe you are not running the real package gwibber command?
<asac> or you tried while it was upgrading?
 * BUGabundo reload reload
 * BUGabundo points guns at fta
 * fta blames python
<BUGabundo> asac: what *real* package?
<BUGabundo> I only have one
<asac> maybe you have installed two? ;)
<asac> or a bzr checkout which you are calling directly ,)
<asac> i dont know
<BUGabundo>   File "/usr/bin/gwibber", line 55, in <module>
<BUGabundo> I did not bzr checkout
<asac> so does it work now?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> it crashed and did not start again
<asac> works like a charm here
<asac> you are probably contaminated by some other bustage ;)
<BUGabundo> let me purge and try again
<asac> "major python breakage on local system alert"
<asac>  :)
<asac> fta: does the package work for you?
<asac> i picked and dpkg -i it ;)
<asac> but my system Need to get 753MB of archives.
<asac> also a o3d-plugin update
<asac> which i should probably remove due to lack of GPU horsepowers
<BUGabundo> The following partially installed packages will be configured:
<BUGabundo>   libpam-gnome-keyring
<BUGabundo> damn breakage
<fta> http://blog.digg.com/?p=878
<fta> 35 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<fta> Need to get 355MB of archives.
<bluekuja> asac, is your debian system ready? lol
<asac> nope
<bluekuja> damn : /
<asac> soon enough. get your stuff ready ;)
<asac> thought you wanted 4 updates ... only one i have seen so far as finished :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I finished gnome-bt today
<bluekuja> and got uploaded
<bluekuja> now ctorrent is ready
<bluekuja> and next package is cgmail
<bluekuja> asac, I just need to know if I have to change the versioning as you told me or not
<bluekuja> asac, depends from what you will tell me after review
<asac> just do what you feel is appropriate
<bluekuja> k
<bluekuja> asac, you're a pro
<bluekuja> asac, with + it works
<bluekuja> asac, it doesnt ask for two orig
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> updating my branch
<BUGabundo> do you guys think this is safe to isntall?
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<BUGabundo> its the semi official ppa for VLC
<BUGabundo> but only has jaunty
<micahg> BUGabundo: karmic has to come from debian
<BUGabundo> duh
<micahg> AFAIK
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy vlc  Installed: 1.0.0~rc2-1ubuntu1
<micahg> he probably figured it wasn't worth his time to add karmic
<BUGabundo> this is karmic version
<micahg> right now
<BUGabundo> I would like to have the final one eheh
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug 396548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396548 in vlc "Please update to the latest upstream release 1.0.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396548
 * BUGabundo darn LP timeouts
<fta> asac, http://codereview.chromium.org/155100/patch/62/1042
<asac> the patch doesnt include the xdg-settings utility code
<fta> it does
<fta> http://codereview.chromium.org/155100
<fta> $ ./xdg-settings get default-web-browser
<fta> xdg-settings: unknown desktop environment
<fta> so it doesn't know how to read my gnome preferred browser
<BUGabundo> Greasemonkey getFirebugConsole() error:
<BUGabundo> (new TypeError("chromeWin.Firebug is undefined", "file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/extensions/%7Be4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781%7D/components/greasemonkey.js", 392))
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<micahg> BUGabundo: is Firebug compatible with 3.6>
<BUGabundo> not sure
<asac> unlikely
<bluekuja> asac, let me finish all my packages stuff and then I can start with mozilla things u told me
<asac> yeah. no hurry. next week there will be more days ;)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I'm on holiday now, so lot of free time
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok ... removed my search for "chrome" on twitter/identi.ca
<asac> too much crap noise going on there ;)
<asac> Ill stick with just Hamburg and Ubuntu ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: so does your gwibber finally boot? :-P
<fta> mine is ok
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> what changed ehehe!
<fta> nothing
<BUGabundo> purging helped
<BUGabundo> its stating
<asac> fta: builders are idle ... go for it ;)
<BUGabundo> aahah
<asac> 0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0/0
<fta> what for?
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<asac> i dont know ;)
<asac> invent something
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-11
<fta> asac, do you have an how-to for the bad font hinting with ff3.5?
 * BUGabundo off to bed
<asac> fta: no. problem is that i dont yet fully understand why its not working right
<asac> it definitly behaves differnt when using system vs. in-source cairo
<asac> but both behave wrong from whati can tell
<asac> in-source cairo definitly suffers from a not properly initialized gtksetting state
<asac> but without cairo hinstyle gets more or less overwritten
<asac> but i think not completely
<fta> asac, what do we tell to users then?
<fta> damn, sent the wrong tarball
<bluekuja> asac, good morning
<bluekuja> asac, gonna leave for the sea this afternoon next to lunch, have time now for the package?
<bluekuja> asac, so if there are any issue, I gonna fix them
<Paddy_NI> Has any of you got plans to allow firefox and prism work more cohesively together?
<Paddy_NI> I am aware of the FF extension for this but it does not work with linux in general
<bdrung> asac: how should a binary package for a ff plugin be called? debian uses mostly mozilla-$name for it, ubuntu drops mostly the mozilla- part.
<BUGabundo> fta: asac: why is FF3.6 all crazy with tabs??
<BUGabundo> I thoutgh it was TMP bug, so I upgraded it, it was the same, started FF in safemode, and it still happens
<BUGabundo> tabs will not close, I'm filled with blank tabs
<BUGabundo> and 3rd party links open new windows, not tabs!
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> :((((
<BUGabundo> don't you get all the crashes on start up ?
<fta> no
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo> ok
<fta> use chromium ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm unisntalling it all
<BUGabundo> and installing again
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium won't start
<BUGabundo> unless I create the var/rub
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> fixed yesterday
<BUGabundo> ALL browsers are buggy :(((
<BUGabundo> still not working for me
<fta> which version?
<fta> 3.0.194.0~svn20090711r20448-0ubuntu1~ucd1 should work
<fta> wfm
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 3.0.194.0~svn20090711r20448-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta> error msgs?
<BUGabundo> it should work for me cause I manually created the dir
<BUGabundo> i'l have to reboot to make sur
<fta> it's no longer needed
<BUGabundo> it was this morning
<fta> not with r20448
<BUGabundo> I'll reboot and see again
<BUGabundo> now I'm purging FF
<BUGabundo> ALL OF THEM
<fta> not with >r20398
<BUGabundo> and xul
<BUGabundo> WOW xul brings a lot of other apps
<fta> not 1.9.2
<fta> but 1.9.1, probably, though i thought asac was only doing that in the ff3.5 ppa
<BUGabundo> damn it synaptic closed it self while I was selecting packages :(
<BUGabundo> lol 3.6 brings firefox, that brings 3.0
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<fta> yes, because i didn't want to duplicate the addons/plugins infra
<BUGabundo> lazy man :)
<fta> once 3.5 will be default, it will depend on it instead
<BUGabundo> still it will bring me TWO browser when all I want is one
<fta> don't use it then, package your own
<BUGabundo> fresh ff 3.6 install and I get the crashes at start up
<fta> your system is rotten
<BUGabundo> and it won't me isntall 3.5 from archive
<BUGabundo> wants me to use umd
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that's why I want to reisntall it
<BUGabundo> on a new partition
<BUGabundo> and ext4
<BUGabundo> lets see how fast this baby can be
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<BUGabundo> fta: chromium fixed
<fta> BUGabundo, good
<BUGabundo> now I need to fix FF :(
<BUGabundo> those two bugs are killing me
<BUGabundo> and asac won't lunch a new NM with the signal antena :(
<BUGabundo> and a fixed Allow All Users :\
<fta> we need more people
<BUGabundo> for?
<BUGabundo> coding ?
<fta> everything, packaging, fixing bugs
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> has any of you *asked* for ppl ?
<fta> grrr, o3d is totally broken
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-12
<Paddy_NI> Hello big guys and gals :) http://www.theonion.com/content/node/28382
<Paddy_NI> woops
<Paddy_NI> wrong channel
<BUGabundo> lol
<Paddy_NI> :P
<fta> BUGabundo, encoding looks weird
<fta> BUGabundo, http://identi.ca/notice/6340526
<BUGabundo> fta: nope! its just like that
<BUGabundo> its called punycode
<BUGabundo> some one decided to do µshort urls :)
<fta> i call that garbage, that's just unrecognized unicode characters
<fta> just finished watching enterprise, the series ending was disappointing :P
<BUGabundo> wfm
 * asac returned being drunk
<asac> good night i guess ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: go to bed
<BUGabundo> we don't want drunk ppl here
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> there are enough bugs already
<asac> yeaj
<BUGabundo> humm typos already?
<BUGabundo> this is going to be fun
<asac> i cannot even type, so its probaby better ;)
<BUGabundo> bye
<asac> hehe .. yeah, this is genuine mistyping
<BUGabundo> I should follow you too
<asac> cu tomorrow
<BUGabundo> 2am
<BUGabundo> no 'cu' please. its ass in PT
<BUGabundo> :d
<ripps> Since some of the mozilla packages here use mercurial, I wanted to know if anybody using the latest version in Karmic has been having trouble getting `hg pull` to work.
 * micahg doesn't build the packages and doesn't use karmic yet, sorry
<ripps> Exception AttributeError: "'httprepository' object has no attribute 'urlopener'" in <bound method httprepository.__del__ of <mercurial.httprepo.httprepository object at 0xb7e1a12c>> ignored
<micahg> ripps: have you tried multiple repos yet?
<micahg> maybe that repo is undergoing maintenance
<ripps> micahg: you might be right. I've tried to got bitbucket.com using my browser, and it doesn't work.
<EruditeHermit> fta: hi
<EruditeHermit> fta: I was interested in your o3d builds if you get back
<asac> happy sunday folks
<asac> EruditeHermit: you have it installed, or want to try o3d?
<asac> EruditeHermit: if you are looking for the sources:
<asac> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-webtech/o3d-daily/ubuntu karmic main
<asac> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-webtech/o3d-daily/ubuntu karmic main
<asac> it doesnt work for me
<asac> but thats because of driver issues
<bmhm> hi every1
<bmhm> when I install 3.5 from repositories, I always get a sigfault. Any ideas? Or is this a known issue?
<asac> bmhm: do you have lots of extensions installed?
<bmhm> asac, yes. But I cannot even start with -safe-mode
<asac> bmhm: does it help if you move your $HOME/.mozilla to some backup directory before starting?
<bmhm> I'll try
<asac> (e.g. start with fresh profile)
<bmhm> asac, http://nopaste.info/ad553662a6.html
<asac> bmhm: yeah. that one is known
<asac> its a bug in X i think. but i couldnt track that down yet
<asac> some folks see it
<asac> some dont
<bmhm> I see. I'm on amd64 if that matters.
<asac> bmhm: is usually works better if you start it with --sync
<asac> bmhm: yeah. i see it on i386 too
<bmhm> --sync won't help. A pity :-(
<asac> bmhm: do you use desktop effects?
<bmhm> yes I do
<asac> maybe disabling them helps?
<bmhm> I'll try
<asac> (just to narrow this further down)
<bmhm> sure, I'd love to help where I can
<asac> i think i even saw it on this system - which never had desktop effect; but it happens less frequently here than on my compiz system for sure
<bmhm> asac, I just saw a window popping up, but still ending in a segfault
<bmhm> I have an idea
<bmhm> maybe it's my gnome globalmenu
<asac> bmhm: segfault?
<bmhm> segfault => segmentation fault
<asac> oh i see that you get a segfault on second run
<asac> only saw the x window error
<asac> bmhm: which driver are you using?
<asac> fta: which wifi driver are you using on NC10?
<bmhm> well I found the solution
<asac> 12:11 < asac> bmhm: which driver are you using?
<bmhm> the problem is indeed gnome globalmenu
<asac> hmm
<asac> what is that globalmenu?
<bmhm> a mac-like menu as gnome panel applet
<asac> i think the X error is less likely to happen if you just started X
<bmhm> I never saw it again
<asac> bmhm: so now it starts?
<bmhm> yes
<bmhm> I just had to disable the gnome globalmenu applet
<asac> bmhm: and you changed nothing else?
<asac> bmhm: can you do some stress tests and start firefox like 50 times ;)?
<bmhm> no
<bmhm> for sure
<asac> maybe also use other X apps a bitheavily before
<bmhm> asac, the issue might be known. I remember there was a fix for firefox
<asac> bmhm: how do i instlal the globalmenu?
<bmhm> and ff3.5 has another name
<bmhm> asac, there is a repository. Just a mo'
<asac> ah its not in the main archive?
<bmhm> no :(
<asac> the fix for firefox, or the globalmenu thing ;)?
<bmhm> well the fix was for global menu ;-)
<asac> any pointers to the firefox fix would be great
<bmhm> it's about XULs behaviour i think
<asac> also please give me the repo so i can poke it a bit
<bmhm> ok wait just a second
<bmhm> I was just recovering my profile
<bmhm> asac, if you speak german here is a howto I wrote: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Globalmenu
<bmhm> if you don't just fetch the launchpad URLs ;-)
<asac> bmhm: oh
<asac> does that thing rip out the menus from the apps?
<bmhm> yes exactly - all but firefox because of xul
<bmhm> so there was a crash with firefox 3.0 also, if I recall correctly
<bmhm> they fixed it by adding firefox' name to a static "do-not-touch"-list
<asac> i did something similar at some point ;)
<bmhm> and 3.5's name is not firefox
<asac> ok i see
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/newmobile/
<asac> ;)
<asac> but the idea was to remove toolbars and menus
<asac> for full-screen wms for small/touch screens
<bmhm> woah
<bmhm> asac, that's my desktop how it looked like http://mampfit.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/globalmenu-nautilus.png
<bmhm> I don't use the macish theme any more
<asac> yeah
<asac> bmhm: i cannot find "firefox" anywhere in the upstream source
<bmhm> asac, I'm not exactly sure how they fixed it. I just know they did some kind of workaround. I will check out their bugtracker
<bmhm> firefox 3.5 feels good. Great work!
<asac> bmhm: thanks. if you have pointers to the patch they landed as a workaround that would be great
<bmhm> They patched globalmenu, not firefox
<bmhm> asac, I just found a bug related to the crash: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/issues/detail?id=371&can=1&q=firefox%20crash
<asac> flash?
<asac> so if you remove flash + nspluginwrapper does it work again?
<bmhm> I won't try :D
<bmhm> well
<asac> why not?
<bmhm> yes I will
<asac> good ;)
<bmhm> just give me a second
<asac> i dont think its the bug you are seeing. at least i didnt see the  output from that bug
<bmhm> ok I am just starting ff
<bmhm> it totaly messed up all my settings
<bmhm> I need to re-login
<bmhm> brb
<asac2> ok changed my nick as i changed the system
<bmhm> I get a segfault
<bmhm> I'm just looking for another location of my flash plugin
<bmhm> but I'm pretty sure it's globalmenu
<bmhm> brb
<bmhm> asac, removing flash won't help
<BUGabundo> olá e bom dia
<BUGabundo> fta: would this work for you ? http://twitfactory.com/
<BUGabundo>  standalone twitter/identi.ca client
<bmhm> Yo no hablo español. :)
<BUGabundo>  cross-platform (Windows, Mac OS X and Linux) standalone application based on Mozilla xulrunner.
 * BUGabundo slaps bmhm!
<BUGabundo> that was *NOT* Spanish
<BUGabundo> :d
<bmhm> XD
<bmhm> but something similar? portuguese?
<BUGabundo> yep
<bmhm> Wow, Tracemonkey rocks!
<asac2> fta still not happy with gwibber now? ;)
<micahg> asac2: can you look at bug 398143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398143 in firefox-3.5 "Very low volume for Flash videos on Firefox 3.5" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398143
<micahg> I think it's just a setting in his audio controls
<asac2> micahg: thats a question
<asac2> imo
<asac2> not a bug
<asac2> so i would push the "convert to question button"
<micahg>  ok
<micahg> I take it you concur it's a settings issue
<asac2> yes
<asac2> pretty sure ... or something else.
<asac2> its a question until its a proper bug ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> asac2: is mozilla planning on keeping with the once a month approx security releases for 3.5?
<asac2> i haven't heard about any change in that regard ... but i should probably check the security mailing list mbox again ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'm just wondering when to poke you about the ubufox pulling in ff3.0 on jaunty
<micahg> you said you wouldn't make a special release for it
<micahg> so the next security release makes sense
<micahg> oh, asac2, can you look at bug 398121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398121 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5-gnome-support failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398121
<micahg> I installed the package without issue after I saw the bug
<micahg> I updated teh description with the error from the log
<asac2> hmm
<asac2> thats probably a bug
<asac2> please set to triaged with priority high and assign to me
<micahg> I think I already had the file
<micahg> will do
<micahg> asac2: if it's assigned, shouldn't it be in progress?
<asac2> no
<asac2> in progress means that i started to work on it ;)
<micahg> hmmm
<asac2> but some might disagree
<asac2> its a personal thing how to organize your task list
<micahg> ok
<asac2> i cannot look at "triaged" bugs to pick something because there are too many ;)
<asac2> so assigning brings them in my short list ;)
<micahg> the status wiki page says in progress must be assigned, not the other way around...so you're preference is fine with me :)
<micahg> *your
<asac2> well for ffox 3.5 its not a problem yet i guess
<asac2> but if its assigned i also get the bugmail ;)
<micahg> don't you get the bugmail anyways?
<asac2> i get all yes
<asac2> but i dont read everything
<micahg> does it flag it differently if you're assigned?
<asac2> yes my procmail rule moves it to my main inbox
<micahg> :)
<micahg> that works
<asac2> assigned goes to inbox; subscribed to a high-prio mailbox; the rest somewhere else
<micahg> I haven't subscribed to all mozilla bugs yet
<micahg> It's hard enough for me to keep up with what I triage :)
<asac2> subscribed == direct subscriptions
<asac2> better dont subscribe to everything
<asac2> you are already working really hard
<asac2> at some point it becomes inefficient
<asac2> if you are subscribed to firefox-3.0 its already more than most can handle
<micahg> i'm not subscribed to all ff3.0
<micahg> just what I triage
<micahg> I watch for new bugs though
<asac2> i guess thats smarter ;)
<micahg> I guess I'm missing if something old gets flagged master or metabug
<asac2> yeah. i wanted to make my procmail rule to also move NEW bugmails to a special folder
<asac2> at some point i read everything
<micahg> I jsut started filtering by newest first, but it's hard because you can't select multiple pacakges
<asac2> but i failed to spot some important bugs because i didnt spend enough time on each bug
<micahg> I have 3 different tabs open, one fore each ff pacakge
<micahg> yeah, that's gotta be hard
<asac2> so i stopped doing that ;)
<micahg> yeah, the mozilla team is in charge of so many package
<micahg> *packages
<micahg> oh
<micahg> I wanted to ask you, about firefox extensions
<micahg> is the ff extensions project in lp used?
<asac2> yeah. we need someone to drive it ;)
<asac2> ff extension project is used
<micahg> maybe one day...
<micahg> ok
<asac2> all bzr branches are supposed to go there
<micahg> I moved a bug there
<asac2> code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<micahg> but I didn't know if anyone used it
<micahg> there was a request for pacakging
<asac2> the idea was that the mozilla-extensions-dev team and the ubuntu-mozillasquad watch the firefox-extensions bugs
<asac2> but i guess they are not
<asac2> but for packaging requests its the right project
<asac2> i think we even have that documented on the wiki as the preferred procedure
<asac2> fta: so we need to shuffle how we do the plugin/extension stuff a bit
<asac2> (and searchplugins)
<asac2> like, dont ship searchplugins in the firefox main packages
<asac2> because they are shared amongst different versions
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> we ran into that problem with ff3.5
<micahg> it's still an issue AFAIK
<micahg> bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "search engine plugins missing in firefox-3.5 packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
 * micahg really needs sleep
<asac2> micahg: you are _still_ awake? go to bed man ;)
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> ttyl
<asac2> sleep well
<bmhm> still awake?
<bmhm> it's 14pm :D
<bmhm> err
<bmhm> 2 pm
<bmhm> ;-)
<bmhm> asac, do you have any idea what can be done about global menu which crashes firefox?
<bmhm> the mozilla dev team doesn't want to fix anything related to this
<asac2> bmhm: micahg is in US
<bmhm> I know - haven't you seen my smiley?
<asac2> ok ;)
<bmhm> hehe
<bmhm> You know that I'm european by how I wrote the time: 14 o'clock :-)
<asac2> bmhm: do you know how this global menu is done; it wasnt obvious for me on first glance
<asac2> e.g. its a gtk-module as it seems
<bmhm> it's a module, yes.
<bmhm> loaded as panel applet
<asac2> does the process itself render the menu?
<asac2> or does it use Plug/Socket and the menu gets displayed by some other process?
<bmhm> can't tell you right now - i got it disabled and I am about to leave for rowing
<asac2> have fun
<bmhm> Maybe it's best to file a bug somewhere
<bmhm> I can test this for you, if you like and have the time.
<asac2> yeah. i guess that should be done in global menu to get first evaluation. does code.google allow to subscribe someone to bugs?
<asac2> if so, please file a bug upstream and subscribe me: asac@jwsdot.com
<bmhm> yes definitely
<asac2> thx
<bmhm> there is already a bug, but development stopped
<bmhm> they're looking for devs
<asac2> stopped == maintainer is unrespnsive?
<asac2> yeah. but maybe there is someone who has time to at least give us an idea whats wrong ;)=
<bmhm> good point. If that fails, I got one on jabber
<asac2> anyway, we should file abug upstream
<asac2> even if its just us discussing there for now ;)
<bmhm> I will link it to launchpad, if there is some valuable response
<bmhm> got to go. see y'all and thanks so far! Very kind of you!
<asac2> remember to subscribe me upstream
<asac2> i dont read launchpad bugmail so much
<bmhm> I did take a note
<asac2> too much ;)
<asac2> th
<asac2> x
<asac2> have fun
<bmhm> you're welcome
<bmhm> c u later
<ericjung> is "apt-get install firefox-3.5" a valid means to install firefox 3.5 on jaunty? i did this, restarted firefox, but firefox still shows 3.0.11 in Help->About
<andrew_sayers> ericjung: You should have a "Shiretoko" menu item, which runs 3.5.
<andrew_sayers> And that fact should be mentioned on HUC :)
<ericjung> andrew_sayers: indeed there is one, and i didn't see it. thanks
<ericjung> andrew_sayers: but i've already screwed up my /usr/bin/firefox symlinks so now it no longer works
<andrew_sayers> ericjung: firefox should link to firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0 should link to ../lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox.sh.  If it's broken any worse than that, reinstall the firefox package.
<andrew_sayers> If it's broken any worse than that, it's a support issue, and needs to go to a different channel.
<ericjung> thanks
<BUGabundo> fta: seems my tab probs with FF were some change with FF code and TMP
<BUGabundo> I've reported it to TMP
<bluekuja> asac, hi
<bluekuja> asac, any news?
<BUGabundo> hey bluekuja
<bluekuja> hi :)
<bluekuja> how is your weekend going?
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> had a great lug yesterday, and today am at friends house chating
<BUGabundo> you ?
<bluekuja> just went home from the sea
<bluekuja> gonna go to gf's house soon
<swtaarrs> is there a way to get official 64-bit builds of firefox 3.5 (not shiretoko), either from an apt repository or directly from mozilla?
<BUGabundo> swtaarrs: ours are oficial
<BUGabundo> why wouldn't they be ?
<swtaarrs> BUGabundo: well I meant branded as firefox instead of shiretoko
<swtaarrs> since that confuses some extensions and websites
<BUGabundo> addons should not be confused by it
<BUGabundo> and websites, they are the bugs, if not checking for the proper signature
<swtaarrs> I know that the real problem is with those websites, but regardless of all that, is there a way to get a 64-bit build branded as firefox?
<BUGabundo> if you are so fanatic about it, get the one from mozilla site
<BUGabundo> karmic will have a branded version soon
<swtaarrs> I can only find 32 bit versions on the mozilla site, is there someone special I can look?
<swtaarrs> somewhere*
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> I'm just an user
<BUGabundo> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-12
<fta> \o/ http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<BUGabundo> all green?
<BUGabundo> oh look
<BUGabundo> ff4 building
<micahg> hi _Tsk_
<_Tsk_> Hi
 * _Tsk_ is kind of jetlagged
<micahg> _Tsk_: ah, ok, well, have a good night, we can talk later
<_Tsk_> thanks
<micahg> ddecator: Looks like FF40/Xul20 built fine at least the first round
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wanted to coordinate the Thunderbird 3.0.6 upload with you since I figure we need the same tarball for the security PPA and the archvie
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, we need to make sure we use the same tarball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, I have a tarball ready, should I upload to maverick?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, you can do that. i will just grab the same tarball when i do the security upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there anything you want to add before I upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so. i pushed the fix for the desktop file didn't i?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for StartupWMClass?  yes
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's ok then
 * micahg supposes installing the local build is a good test :)
<chrisccoulson> are you running maverick yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I test built on Lucid
<chrisccoulson> cool, that should be ok
<chrisccoulson> i finally upgraded to maverick last week
<chrisccoulson> that was when i realised the desktop files for thunderbird and firefox were broken, so i assume something changed in docky that exposed that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I'll wait for Beta 1 and hopefully the new Video stack will land by then
<chrisccoulson> the firefox performance issues that some people have mentioned on maverick seem to be triggered by ubuntuone :/
<chrisccoulson> it seems to hammer my disk for ~2 hours after logging in, and it makes the desktop really sluggish
<chrisccoulson> and firefox is pretty much unusable until ubuntuone stops working
<micahg> that's not good
<micahg> also, for some reason, Thunderbird built as shredded :(
<micahg> *shredder
<chrisccoulson> in maverick?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no,, locally, and I don't have the ~hg in my version
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have to figure out this branding issue before i upload to maverick
<micahg> I might try again in pbuilder to see if it's something in my environment
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, no worries
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the only "big" change I made to rules was for the dictionary transition, so I'll look there first to make sure I didn't change anything
<micahg> _Tsk_: any issues with thunderbird builds showing as shredder when compiled with --enable-official-branding?
<_Tsk_> doesn't ring anyhting
<micahg> _Tsk_: for some reason the build disables official branding even though I have it enabled
<_Tsk_> what are you trying to build ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: 3.0.6 build2
<_Tsk_> hum strange
<_Tsk_> did you clobber your build ?
<micahg> _Tsk_: I'm not sure what that is
<_Tsk_> make clobber
<_Tsk_> cleans all caches etc ....
<micahg> _Tsk_: no, but it was started from scratch
 * micahg can try in a clean environment
<_Tsk_> hum weird
<micahg> it just seems like configure added the --disable-official-branding flag
 * micahg will try in pbuilder and see if that helps, thanks _Tsk_
<fta2> micahg, is the 3.7->4.0 upgrade supposed to work?
<micahg> fta2: supposed to :), I haven't tested since my ff40 build isn't done yet
<fta2> micahg, i have 3.7 installed, it doesn't upgrade
<micahg> fta2: amd64?
<fta2> micahg, yep, same for xul
<micahg> fta2: hmm, xul builds should be done, weird
<micahg> fta2: I added Conflicts/Replaces on the FF37 packages, did I miss something?
<fta2> not sure... Provides?
<micahg> fta2: ah, ok, that makes sense instead of a transitional package, I'll make that change before tonight's upload
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is that right, that I need Provides in addition to Replaces/Conflict to get Firefox 3.7 to upgrade to 4.0 automatically
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do we not normally have a transitional package to do that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but I was hoping to avoid them
<micahg> since it was in PPA only
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure provides will work that, i've never tried it before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I guess I'll add transitional packages for them
<fta> micahg, did you fix the if/elif bug?
<Hanmac> if i found a bug in the 4.0 daily, i'm right there to report this?
<Dimmuxx> sure but depending on the bug it might be better to report it to mozilla directly
<Hanmac> the bug is: /usr/bin/firefox-4.0: 174: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<micahg> fta: yes
<fta> micahg, good. got several reports about that
<micahg> fta: sorry
<Dimmuxx> micahg: any news regarding the beta ppa now that 4.0 is in daily ppa? :)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I need to make it an all-in-one first, so maybe next weekend, I want to get TB3.1 fixed in the dailies first though
<Hanmac> but the 4.0 has bugs -> so i think no news yet
<fta> micahg, fyi, I'm respining the bot just for this fix
<Dimmuxx> micahg: okay, will it be firefox-4.0 or just firefox package?
<fta> micahg, (you should learn how to do that ;))
<micahg> fta: k, yes, unfortunately, I've got way too many things going on right now
<micahg> Dimmuxx: firefox-4.0 or firefox-beta, needs to be discussed
<fta> ok, done
<fta> hm, the lp api is broken. my dashboards are impacted
<Hanmac> in ppa it is firefox-4.0, but replace all other firefox-*
<micahg> Hanmac: the daily will stay firefox-4.0 for right now
<Dimmuxx> micahg: -beta is probably better so that it's ready for 4.1b or whatever
<fta> Hanmac, it should replace 3.7 only, if it replaces anything else, it's seriously broken
<micahg> Dimmuxx: that's the idea
<Dimmuxx> micahg: what will happen in between betas though? Will it be latest official version or just stay on latest beta version?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: we need to talk to the upstream drivers about plans for the various branches, then we can make them have more reusable names
<Hanmac> firefox-4.0 replace this packages: firefox-3.0,firefox-3.1,firefox-3.2,firefox-3.3,firefox-3.4,firefox-3.5,firefox-3.6,firefox-3.7
<micahg> Dimmuxx: well, the idea we were kicking around before is firefox, firefox-beta or firefox-next and firefox-trunk
<micahg> Hanmac: are you on hardy or jaunty?
<Hanmac> lucid
<micahg> or karmic for that matter?
<micahg> Hanmac: don't worry tehn
 * micahg should fix it so it doesn't replace hardy/jaunty/karmic defaults 
<Dimmuxx> micahg: ah that sounds good
<Hanmac> yes, the normal firefox package (3.6.8pre it still there), it is not the problem that 4.0 replace 3.7, the prob is that 4.0 is still not working
<micahg> Hanmac: well, fta just respun the builds
<micahg> Hanmac: what's not working?
<Hanmac> i can not start the /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 because someone miss a "fi"
<micahg> Hanmac: yes, the builds are being respun to fix that
<fta> micahg, we still need the fix for the upgrade from 3.7
<yofel> hm, what's used to render the addon tab in 4.0?
<yofel> I can't read it :(
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ffx4_addons0.png
<fta> micahg, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1865001
<micahg> fta: hung builder, I'll ping LP
<yofel> micahg: an idea what ff4 uses to display the addons tab? I can't read anything http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/ffx4_addons0.png
<micahg> yofel: nope, dark themes usually have issues though
<Mook_sb> it's chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul I think?
<Mook_sb> see also https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565855
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 565855 in Add-ons Manager "about:addons should respect gtk2 theme's background colour" [Normal,New]
<fta> micahg, are the langpacks in ums still useful? if not, could you please delete them?
<micahg> fta: yes, I think we need them for jaunty/karmic still
<fta> :(
<Hanmac> if i activate a lang pack on ff3.7 it breaks the XUL
<yofel> Mook_sb: thanks!
<micahg> Hanmac: you'll need the xul20 langpacks
<Hanmac> i have the xul20 packs ... but no usable ff4
<yofel> btw, 'firefox-4.0 -h' still says 3.7 in the options
<micahg> yofel: I don't have it yet
<yofel> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/462669/
<micahg> fta: By the way, if I use aptitude install firefox-4.0 it removes 3.7
<micahg> fta: but I guess that's not an auto upgrade :)
<fta> micahg, maybe, but i want the other way around. when i upgrade 3.7, i want it to be replaced by 4.0
<fta> yep
<micahg> fta: right, so I'll try to get the transitional package in when I get home (about 7 hrs)
<micahg> yofel: nice catch, I'll have to figure out where to fix that (might be upstream)
<micahg> yofel: seems like one thing didn't get updated, I'll fix it later
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-13
<skydrome> hey guy got a segfault with 4.0 and moonlight
<skydrome> firefox-4.0
<skydrome> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<skydrome> Segmentation fault
<micahg> skydrome: doesn't everything segfault with moon?
 * micahg needs to look into that one of these days
<skydrome> tbh i dont even know why its installed
<skydrome> think i needed it for something a while ago
<micahg> skydrome: if you don't use it, I'd suggest removing it as it seems to cause trouble for people
<skydrome> yup removing now
<skydrome> look really neat :) cya
<ejat> anyone can comment on this : http://imagebin.ca/view/6388it6j.html
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: can you reproduce? http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=48942
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, i don't have an account ther
<fta> e
<fta> "Built on Ubuntu 9.10, running on Debian unstable" grrr
<fta> hm.. we need to clean-up those on upgrade.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/462949/
<fta> (re) hm.. we need to clean-up those on upgrade.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/462949/
<micahg> _Tsk_: hi, I think I figured out my Shredder problem, does the What's New page show Shredder on a version before release like 3.0.6?
<_Tsk_> great - yes it does becaue we don't have redirects properly set
<_Tsk_> only releases show thunderbird
<_Tsk_> and when they don't we need to be notified - it's because our redirect rules are borked
<micahg> _Tsk_: so, should I file a bug?
<_Tsk_> for 3.0.6 :: no
<_Tsk_> it's unreleased yet
<_Tsk_> we are just pushing it today to the beta channel
<_Tsk_> release date is set to the 20th or so
<micahg> _Tsk_: k, great, I'll push it to Maverick then so we get extended testing
<_Tsk_> yes please do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Thunderbird 3.0.6 looks ready to go, I'm going to push, ok?
<micahg> _Tsk_: was there any discussion of TB 3.0.x EOL at the summit?
<_Tsk_> no
<_Tsk_> plans are AFAIK :
<_Tsk_> 1) make 3.1.1
<_Tsk_> 2) push 3.1.1 to 3.X users
<_Tsk_> 3) push 3.1.1 to 2.x users
<_Tsk_> 4) EOL 2.x
<_Tsk_> but no talks on 3.0.x
<micahg> :(
<micahg> _Tsk_: k, I'll talk to chrisccoulson about it, thanks
<_Tsk_> so asac isn't the person to talk about those things anymore
<_Tsk_> should we update our contact list and who should we pîng ubuntu wise ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - feel free to upload tb3.0.6
<micahg> _Tsk_: he is more advisory at this point, would you say that's correct chrisccoulson?
<chrisccoulson> hi _Tsk_, feel free to ping me about anything ubuntu related
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's pretty much correct
<micahg> _Tsk_: you can ping me as well, asac had chrisccoulson and I added to the notices that standard8 sends out
<_Tsk_> ho ok that's done then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you have time to chat about 3.0.x for Thunderbrid?
<fta> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/462949/
<_Tsk_> micahg:  we also have a discussion on tb-lplanning about eoling 3.0.x
<micahg> fta: ugh, what was that after?
<fta> micahg, after the upgrade to 4.0. 3.7 left a bunch of stuff behind
<chrisccoulson> that's fairly normal unless you do explicit conffile cleanups in the maintainer scripts
<chrisccoulson> which we don't ever seem to have done before between major versions
<fta> iirc, we already have something to in post/pre to do some clean up
<fta> those are not user customized so they must go
<fta> same for 3.0
<fta> well, no, not 3.0
<fta> i just have apturl.js in there
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should clean them up really, but i don't think that's a new problem. i've just logged in to my desktop which has been upgraded through a few releases, and i still have cruft left over in /etc/firefox-3.0 and /etc/firefox-3.5
<micahg> fta: there's only something to clean up apparmor profiles
<fta> micahg, hmm, i remember i did something like that somewhere
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think about SRUing bug 563535 in the next upload to Lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 563535 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird -g fails due to invoking "$LIBDIR/$META_NAME" instead of "$LIBDIR/$META_NAME"-bin (affects: 1) (heat: 44)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563535
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i think we already fixed the same issue for firefox
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to clean these wrapper scripts up a little this week really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so should I just get an sru-ack before you do the security upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<fta> that was rm_conffile in debian/xulrunner-1.9.1.postinst a while ago, is it still there?
<micahg> fta: I don't see it, but there's a line to remove from ld.so.conf.d :)
<fta> micahg, it's in bzr log, not sure why it's gone though
<micahg> fta: revision 349
<chrisccoulson> wow, i can't believe how slow maverick is on my laptop
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you mean widget drawing and stuff?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, everything, it runs absolutely terrible on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> just switching tabs in nautilus takes around ~10s or so whilst it hammers the disk
<chrisccoulson> i've had to purge ubuntuone because it just stops me from being able to do anything for 2 hours after logging in
<chrisccoulson> but it still performs pretty bad
<mdeslaur> Since upgrading to maverick, it feels like gtk slowed down 10x for me
<mdeslaur> I can see stuff draw on the screen
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it feels really awful. and nautilus has a huge memory leak too
<chrisccoulson> in fact, that might be part of my problem
<chrisccoulson> i have to keep killing nautilus every 10 minutes or so
<chrisccoulson> and gedit too. perhaps it is a gtk problem ;)
 * micahg wonders if it's worth SRUing the gdb bug if we're moving Lucid to 3.1.x anyways
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i suppose it depends on when we plan to do that
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should just wait
<micahg> chrisccoulson: wanna chat about it :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I seem to recall having experienced similar slowdown during the lucid beta cycle when CSD and/or something else was introduced temporarily into gtk
<mdeslaur> but, my memory is crappy, so... :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I need to know whether or not I need to make lightning for 3.0.x or just 3.1.x
<chrisccoulson> i think we should start getting ready to deploy 3.1.1 on lucid now, but i'd like to get it in maverick first to get some testing coverage
<chrisccoulson> i think we should probably make getting 3.1.x in to maverick a priority, so people can test it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, but how long of a test window?  Once I push lightning 1.0b2 to maverick, we can't get 1.0b1 for 3.0.x in Lucid
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i wouldn't worry too much about that, as it's fairly inevitable that lucid will get 3.1.x soon anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we need a special ack for that this early?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i ran the gtk updates from one of our PPA's when i was still running lucid, and that also slowed my machine down in the same way, so i suspect that it has something to do with it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we'll need to update enigmail as well and any other rdepends
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok, but we should probably start doing that in maverick ASAP really
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll try to get 3.1 back in the daily PPA this weekend, then after I get the rest of the rdepends (enigmail and such) updated for maverick, I'll upload (probably last week in July/first week of August), sound ok?
<chrisccoulson> hopefully we'll catch all of the surprises early then ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be ok
<micahg> I think I finally had an upload without changelog goofs \o/
<micahg> don't worry, they were all minor/cosmetic
<chrisccoulson> asac - is there a reason why we build an empty firefox-dev package?
<asac> chrisccoulson: transitional?
<asac> chrisccoulson: i think at some point we wanted to put the browser specific xpcom headers there
<asac> might be that those are non-existing now in recent branches
<asac> chrisccoulson: run find browser -name \*.idl
<asac> in mozilla/ tree
<asac> if that yields anything, it means that in theory we would need a -dev package for firefox
<chrisccoulson> asac - it currently only depends on firefox, so if it is a transitional package, it's probably not pulling in the correct package
<asac> chrisccoulson: so yeah. then the latter is the reason
<asac> run that command to see if we would need a -dev
<asac> seems there are a few
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463071/
<asac> most likely they dont get installed by make install and stuff like that etc.
<asac> sigh
<chrisccoulson> so, we should be installing those in firefox-dev really then?
<asac> chrisccoulson: we should install those together with the .h files
<asac> otoh we dont want anyone to use firefox ;)
<asac> so its fine to drop that package i think
<asac> until someone complains that they cant build some extension or so
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll drop the package for now then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta_> grrr
<fta> i think it's best if i quit freenode for a while, at least until my dsl link is fixed. no need to spam all the channels i'm usually in
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to push tb3.0.6 to the PPA in a minute unless you've got any other changes you want to get in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I think just a straight update is fine since we'll probably push TB3.1 next month
<chrisccoulson> cool, ok, doing that now then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'm sure you saw I pushed to maverick this morning
<chrisccoulson> yes thanks, i'll copy your tarball now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I think I might add to .head a variable to choose either kmozillahelper or firefox-kde-support depending on version (probably won't get to this till next month though)
<chrisccoulson> the firefox-kde-support is from an external source isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, but that is the new name for the pacakge starting w/maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's a suggests
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering if it makes sense for us to just build a "firefox-gnome" and "firefox-kde" package which both depend on firefox and pull in the correct platform libraries
<chrisccoulson> rather than doing different things for handling the kde/gnome bits
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, firefox-kde-support/firefox-gnome-support already do that I though
<micahg> *thought
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but firefox-kde-support comes from an external source package, which seems a bit strange
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because it's developed by Novell :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just want to reference the right package name in the dailies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: first, awesome job on all the script fixes this morning for FF.head, but I saw a small typo in r615
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i just saw that. i'll fix it when i do another push ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll port your fixes to ff4.0.head when I make it all in one
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unless you want to do it :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm going to create a firefox-3.6.head.dh7 branch shortly where we can start playing around with doing a dh7 port (just to catch any blockers on doing that)
<chrisccoulson> but i want to do some tidying up first really
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll look at copying some of those changes to ff4.0.head later as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, we can't do that until maverick+1 anyways, so I would suggest working on other maverick issues now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i wasn't planning on spending too much time on it, i just wanted to see if there would be any major issues, or functionality that we would be missing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I hope we can do a major cleanup next cycle, but we have to do another round of porting, so I was planning toward the end of release to start porting to xul20 in the transition PPA
<chrisccoulson> porting to xul20 is going to be fun ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: indeed :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and if squeeze isn't released yet, we'll be 2 xul versions ahead of sid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: lfaraone: oh, and the pyjamas guy is ranting on debian-devel now
<chrisccoulson> heh, i should tell him that i've started on the pyxpcom packaging now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was just going to ask you about that :)
<chrisccoulson> or maybe i should let him whinge for a bit longer....
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was going to chat with upstream about the future of the project, but never had a chance, you might want to do that to see if it'll even be around in 18 months
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit stuck with the versioning for pyxpcom, because the upstream source doesn't have a version number
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe do it like scott did pybootchartgui
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i tried asking in #pyxpcom earlier about versioning and doing a proper release, but i got no answer
<micahg> 0+rev
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's what i've done for the packaging so far, but then i remembered that the python-xpcom binary package has existed in ubuntu before, but with a higher version number
<chrisccoulson> so, i'd either need to pick a new binary name (and deviate away from debian), pick another arbitrary version number, or add an epoch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I would just suggest making this replace/conflict the old package
<micahg> ah
 * micahg forgot about upgrading those old people
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you shouldn't worry about upgrading old users I think since the new packages will depend on pyxpcom
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i was trying to keep the same binary name as before (python-xpcom), which aligns also with debian
<micahg> s/shouldn't/shouldn't need to/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, is it common to move binaries from one source to another?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think it's been done before
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe you should chat with glandium about his plans for it
<micahg> it's not in xulrunner-1.9.2 source
<micahg> in debian
<chrisccoulson> right, dinner time. bbiab
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-14
<yofel> folks, the firefox-4.0 package from the daily ppa gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463223/ (i386)
<micahg> yofel: you use ubuntuzilla?
<yofel> er, what's that?
<micahg> yofel: ugh seems like a prerm issue
 * micahg needs to learn that graph for when which file is used
<micahg> yofel: which version was installed previously?
<yofel> sec
<yofel> Preparing to replace firefox-4.0 4.0~b2~hg20100712r47317+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2 (using .../firefox-4.0_4.0~b2~hg20100712r47341+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb) ...
<micahg> yofel: ugh, that's my fault :(
<micahg> yofel: first the profile was 3.7, then 4.0
<micahg> yofel: tonights upgrade should fix it then
<yofel> ok, thanks :)
<yofel> oh great, trying to look up ubuntuzilla on sf.net results in the sf page crashing aurora and rekonq
<micahg> yofel: I guess that's more bugs to file :)
<yofel> indeed :D
<micahg> yofel: I'm running the same version you were before
<micahg> there shouldn't have been a conflict there
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: what's the current ppa for TB 3.1?
<asac> BUGabundo_remote: 3.1 is in daily ppa ... but seems to fail ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: wasn't micah supposed to give it own PPA?
<BUGabundo_remote> long long agio
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think that never happened
<asac> for -stable we have separtae ppas maybe
<BUGabundo_remote> maybe
<BUGabundo_remote> is there a stable for 3.1?
<yofel> about bug 557240: would that be SRUable and if yes before 10.04.1?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557240 in ubufox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Disable "Report a Problem" menu item for the stable release (affects: 2) (heat: 47)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557240
<yofel> it seems everyone forgot about that
<chrisccoulson> yofel, nobody has forgotten about that, it's just that nobody has had time to do anything with it
<yofel> chrisccoulson: the patch works fine here, I'm not sure if the branch I attached is correct
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you think about instantbird and weave yet?  I'm thinking maybe we should keep them
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not so sure about weave. how certain is it that the functionality will be merged in to FF4.0?
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking about keeping instantbird as well though, but i want to have a play around with it first
<chrisccoulson> it looks pretty cool
<chrisccoulson> and the screenshots on their website are taken on ubuntu ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I want to file an archive admin bug to add mongodb and instantbird and weave if we keep them
<micahg> to the package set I mean
<chrisccoulson> cool, no problem
<chrisccoulson> i need to fix instantbird so that it builds, i'll probably do that this afternoon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mongodb is currently unusable in Lucid because of a problem finding mozjs, I haven't had a chance to look at it yet, it slipped under the radar during the cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, from all the blog posts, it looks like weave/sync will be in 4.0
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but we're not shipping 4.0 with maverick :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - right, but maverick probably won't be on 3.6 for too long after release (assuming the release schedule doesn't slip, we'll probably be migrating to 4.0 early next year)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I would think, hopefully until Apr 2011 :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't mind too much. is it building native components?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: If we can hold out until Firefox 4.1 that'll be better, maybe we can only migrate once in the maverick cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, that why I think it should be kept
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, so we should probably keep it then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm trying to remember if there are any other rdepends I forgot about
<micahg> mediatomb :)
<micahg> k, so I'll file an archive admin bug to add those 4 sources to the mozilla package set
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I haven't looked at the rdepends in main this cycle yet, willl you be taking care of those?
<asac> where is the firefox-3.7.head branch nowadays? is that 4.0?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> ah ... me changes checkout location
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: http://brainbird.net/file/BUGabundo-20100713T213810-mfy4wkc.jpeg
<asac> hmm. you guys upgraded the branch to 2.0a?
<micahg> asac: that was an accident, I wasn't warned about it
<asac> hmm
<asac> not my call ;)
<micahg> asac: fta__: said to go with it and see if there are issues
<asac> but i hate 2.0a
<asac> because hardy users cant branch it ;)
<asac> huge mistake by bzr team imo to make it default before hardy is EOL
<asac> bad for bzr reputation as a relyable thing
<micahg> asac: right, I'm going to check the branches before merging now to make sure that doesn't happen to any others
<asac> well. its too late
<asac> the idea was that all mozillateam branches are fine
<asac> now there is not much point ;)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, my laptop is completely unusable with maverick on it :/
<micahg> asac: at least they backport in a PPA for hardy users
<micahg> asac: I'm confused, is xine-plugin a xul rdepend? it seems to depend on nspr
<asac> yes
<asac> might also use nspr directly (or nss)
<asac> ok so after this upgrade and can remove all mozillateam branches :/
<asac> it busted my repo
<fta> asac, when i hit that, it was already too late
<asac> micahg: i am pushing a good --pack-0.92 branch
<asac> to the old location
<asac> you can kill the 4.0 branch and replay ;)
<asac> hmm. takes a bit longer
<asac> i dont understand why bzr folks dont allow to lock donw the branch format. i dont want any branch to be updated by accident
 * asac goes and deletes 3.7 branch again and hopes that launchpad forgets the format
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: what was the pic?
<asac> hell how can i tell bzr to NOT stack a branch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think nspluginwrapper is ok to request as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, should be
<micahg> asac: do you know if nspluginwrapper upstream moved or is it dead?
<asac> dead
<asac> it was never really alive ;)
<asac> just got some defilbration shock treatments back then to make this working for flash 10 :)
<micahg> asac: you mentioned before that 1.3 was a devel tree, Debian has been running it for some time already, do you think I should merge it or just try to fix the one known issue with GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS on amd64?
<asac> i dont care. get feedback on 1.3 in a ppa maybe.
<asac> before upgrading
<asac> 1.3 is a pre-alpha... but if it helps then fine
<micahg> asac: k, thanks
<micahg> asac: is there a channel for armel porters in Ubuntu?  I have a couple failures that I'm not sure what to do with
<asac> grr ... i really hate bzr now
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: pure awesomeness
<asac> micahg: ok i found a way .... delete branch ... run bzr init --pack-0.92 lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-4.0.head
<asac> then you can push a fresh branch of the branch i currently create using the firefox-3.7.head
<asac> is a workaround
<asac> seems that launchpad changed the default to stack branches, which caused the implicit upgrade bacecause it needs format 6 to support stacking
<asac> the remote init (after delete) does the trick)
<asac> ki will let you know when the 3.7 branch is pushed
<micahg> asac: k
<asac> though my branch might not be good either anymore because i did a pull initially
<asac> (which failed, but could be its stuck in the middle wrt fromats now)
<micahg> asac: you can run bzr check to see
<asac> well. bzr info -v also shows a bunch of nubmers
<asac> i think its all fine ;)
<asac> lets see what happends when i branch after the push
<micahg> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> wow, 10 minutes and counting to create a source package is just crazy
<micahg> asac: awesome, it looks like it worked
<micahg> fta: asac fixed the ff4.0 branch format, can I move it back into place under firefox-4.0.head?
<fta> micahg, do it, but i assume it will break the dailies
<micahg> fta: k
<micahg> fta: you might want to resubscribe as well
<micahg> fta_: you might want to resubscribe as well
<asac> micahg: you cant move
<asac> you have to do bzr init --pack-0.92 with the new url (e.g. creat an empty branch)
<asac> and then you can push my branch there
<asac> (that should work)
<micahg> asac: yes, you can rename the branches
<micahg> asac: and I rebranched your branch
<micahg> so the old one won't be used anymore
<micahg> s/rebranched/branched locally/
<micahg> asac: and my local copy shows branch format 6 now instead of branch format 7
<asac> yep
<asac> also bzr info with some luck says pack-0.92
<asac> ok out (communiting)
<micahg> asac: on launchpad it does :)
<micahg> asac: thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i pushed the pre-release version of seamonkey to the PPA today, before i realised that we haven't published 2.0.5 yet in lucid
<chrisccoulson> is it still possible to do that?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: possibly
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, actually, no
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: well, possibly
<jdstrand> :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure if the binaries have disappeared or not ;)
<jdstrand> let's just say it is an operation I've not ever attempted
<jdstrand> no, they haven't
<jdstrand> you could delete the one in the ppa now, then move the other back in place, at which point I could publish to the archive
<jdstrand> that should work
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, how do i do that?
<jdstrand> I just don't think I can publish your superceded one with our current tools
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: if you'd like, I can do it
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, if you don't mind, that would be great :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, excellent, thanks
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: how I did it was I used 'Delete packages' followed by 'Copy packages'
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. makes sense now :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: it is a little weird copy packages to the same ppa, but that is how you do it
<micahg> mdeslaur: did Seamonkey never make it to Lucid?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it didn't
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, should we wait a week and push 2.0.6?
<chrisccoulson> i'd just been discussing that with jdstrand before you reappeared
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah
 * micahg checks logs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so 2.0.5 is going
<micahg> great
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's the plan
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you planning on SRUing the newsblog fix in 2.0.6?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also realized I forgot to do the back changelogs for hardy, jaunty, karmic
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, probably. i need to get a SRU ack for that though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I think that fix should deifinitely go in the hardy/jaunty/karmic 2.0.6 builds
<bobby> OMG, micahg I love you, thanks for FF4.0B <3
<micahg> bobby: enjoy :)
<bobby> No more Java crashing :D
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I need to make a ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs project, should the owner be the team?  should the team be the bug supervisor?
<bobby> ... There isn't a bugs project yet?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that should be fine (making the team the owner)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that means the whole team will get e-mail for the PPA bugs
<micahg> bobby: not for PPA bugs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, not because of owner, but because of bug supervisor
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, maybe that's not such a good idea
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, should I make another bugs team for that PPA?
<bobby> Shiretoko? When the heck did FF4 get a codename?
<micahg> bobby: not the codename for it
<micahg> bobby: that was 3.5
<micahg> bobby: I'll try to fix that tonight :(
<bobby> ... So, why am I using the Shiretoko Wbe Browser Firefox 4.0 beta
<bobby> Oh, okay, lol
<bobby> I was gonna say...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: then I'll update the apport hook to report bugs there if they're from a PPA
<bobby> Hey, anyone here know when the interface is getting update for 4.0?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to receive the PPA bugmail?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i probably should do
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying to work out how it works at the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I'll make a team with you, me and ddecator
<micahg> assuming he wants it :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we should probably have a team similar to mozilla-bugs (called mozilla-ppa-bugs or something), which we use as the bug contact
<micahg> chrisccoulson: with a ML that's subscribed to?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: or just for the team membership to get the bugs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we probably don't need a mailing list
<chrisccoulson> we could just create the team and make mozillateam a member, much like how mozilla-bugs works already
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll set it up tonight, probably won't fix the apport hook till the weekend though
<chrisccoulson> (and i've just realised why i get 2 mails for every bug)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, mozilla-bugs has an ML, that's why we don't get the bugs
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, i get it now. we should probably do it the same way then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think we need the overhead of the ML
<micahg> chrisccoulson: plus these are bugs that are for prereleases, so I don't they need to be archived
<micahg> *think
<chrisccoulson> i'm slightly confused now. is there a team setting to not receive bug mail? i'm just wondering why i don't get mail for mozilla-bugs
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because it goes to the Mailing list since that's the team contact address
<chrisccoulson> ah, now that makes sense
<bobby> Hey micahg... JS still isn't working :(
<micahg> bobby: what do you mean?
<bobby> Well, when I try to open up a site that uses Javascript (Newegg in particular), it just doesn't load
<micahg> bobby: that's weird
<bobby> The little clock thing is about 80% full, and it says "Loading..." but it never loads...
<bobby> Java works fine though from what I've used though.
<micahg> bobby: I'll have to look into it later
<bobby> m'kay
<micahg> bobby: BTW, saw an article that the new JS engine will be in around Sep 1
<bobby> *Twitch*
<bobby> How about July 14th?
<micahg> bobby: it should still work, I'm talking about Jaegermonkey
<bobby> Yeah, I know :P, Oh yeah, why is 4k video on youtube running slow :P?
<micahg> bobby: flash or HTML5?
<bobby> Flash :P, HTML5 on YouTube runs slow on any browser :P
<micahg> bobby: idk, can't do anything about flash being slow
<bobby> Is it because it is in the new 4k resolution, would that slow it down?
<micahg> bobby: yeah, that might do it :)
<bobby> Oh okay. BTW: HTML5 video on YouTube runs slow, but I don't think that it is FF. The player itself is what is lagging, especially the interface
<bobby> HTML5 is too experimental ATM.
<micahg> bobby: unless you have lots of RAM and a GPU w/RAM as well
<micahg> bobby: well, it works pretty well
<bobby> Hey! 4GB of DDR2 RAM, and an NVIDIA 9600M GT - 512MB dedicated, overclocked to 575MHz!
<fta> html5/youtube is smooth here
<fta> chromium
<chrisccoulson> micahg - nice, i got instantbird working now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, I fix weave this weekend
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, 0.2 was released
<micahg> instantbird
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should be shipping a symlink in /usr/include/xulrunner-1.9.2.7/ pointing to /usr/include/nss, much like we do already with nspr?
<chrisccoulson> instantbird is looking in there for the nss headers, and i'm just wondering which one is right
<chrisccoulson> the upstream SDK has a nss folder
<chrisccoulson> but no headers in it :/
<chrisccoulson> oh, actually, the upstream xulrunner SDK does ship the nss headers
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should be symlinking those then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that makes sense, I think we've been patching them to use pkg-config to find teh headers
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll add a symlink in our xulrunner packaging
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should probably test rebuild all the rdepends against it to see if there are any issues, what do you think?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-15
<micahg> chrisccoulson: still around?
<micahg> ddecator: thunderbird 3.1 looks like it's building
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  ML: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.6 in Hardy/Lucid / 3.6.7 in Maverick | Help test Firefox 3.6 and xulrunner 1.9.2 migrations in Jaunty/Karmic -- Caution is advised -- http://is.gd/dhTXP | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<ddecator> micahg: huh what? team?
<micahg> ddecator: PPA bug triage
<ddecator> micahg: ah, alright, sounds good
<ddecator> micahg: TB 3.1 failed due to missing files
<micahg> ddecator: yees
<ddecator> right, you probably got an email about it, haha
<micahg> I didn't upload it, that's an old build in the dailies
<ddecator> ah
<micahg> ddecator: but that is the current pproblem as well
<ddecator> darn..
<ddecator> micahg: i didn't get an update for XR 2.0/FF 4.0 tonight and it says they'll build in 21 hours..was there just not an update tonight? FF 4.0 is broke for me atm due to w/e reason y-ofel talked to you about before
<micahg> ddecator: I'm getting them rescored, but the build is broke :(
<ddecator> micahg: :(
<ddecator> micahg: so anything for me to work on?
<micahg> ddecator: oh the TB31 build is failing in teh exact same place :(
<ddecator> micahg: darn, i was hoping to use it soon...
<micahg> ddecator: I'll try this weekend, I have to get something done first though
<ddecator> micahg: sure thing, just let me know if you want me to look into anything
<micahg> ddecator: no, I think it's good ATM
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if you get a chance, can you see why lp:firefox is installing the firefox-4.0 symlink in the firefox-3.7 package
<micahg> ddecator: I would ask you, but I think it needs advanced package fu
<ddecator> micahg: no problem
<micahg> ddecator: I have a task :), can you find the firefox PPA bugs and add a task for this new project and make the Ubuntu task invalid.  Only move them if the version is later than what's in the archive
<ddecator> micahg: sure. what's the project?
<ddecator> micahg: nvm, just got the email
<micahg> ddecator: here's the project: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs
<micahg> ddecator: this weekend I'll fix the PPA apport hooks to point there instead of to Ubuntu
<ddecator> micahg: sounds good
 * micahg probably should have made it more generic for that answers would fit as well, but oh well
<micahg> now I must sleep for a short while
<ddecator> micahg: night
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. why do i get this error when trying to installing firefox 4.0 ? actually, i already installed it, codename shiteroko is im not mistaken.. but after doing 'sudo apt-get upgrade', i cant run it. try to reinstall and got the error. http://pastebin.com/bU4xLMJb
<hotfloppy> the error when i try to running it is something like "Cannot execute child process. Files not found"
<yofel> hotfloppy: that's known and being worked on
<hotfloppy> yofel: oic.. thanks :)
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. i just upgraded my system (apt-get upgrade) and now firefox change to Namoroka. before this, its mozilla firefox. and also now i cant open the profile manager.. is something happening on the PPA ? coz my thunderbird title also change to shredder (if im not mistaken the name)..
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, for dh_link is that how it works?
<micahg> hotfloppy: yofel: thanks to chrisccoulson, the install issue should be fixed in tonight's upload
<yofel> :)
<hotfloppy> okay.. how bout my current issue ? is that already in consideration ?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's how it works ;)
<chrisccoulson> it creates the link in the first listed binary package
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll have to remember that, otherwise, I need to use -p?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, BTW, there's a build2 for FF3..6.7
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks. i'll look at that later
<chrisccoulson> for now, my computer is broken ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, they seem to be on target for release on Tuesday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how should we treat ums bugs?  Since the same version is in Maverick, is that considered 'in archive' or since the build is from a PPA we should use the PPA bugs project?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should treat them as ubuntu bugs, as the u-m-s PPA is about as official as it gets for PPA's (and those packages are destined for the archive anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i'm not sure how I can do that in the apport hook though ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's a pain. what logic are you using?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: apport has a 3rd party option that I'll use to redirect to the new ppa bugs project
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for the FF4.0 branding, should we use the name of the current branding "Mozilla Developer Preview" in the desktop file rather than Shiretoko?
<chrisccoulson> i was just thinking about it, because i need to change the StartupWMClass to that anyway so that it works with docky
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think the codename is still minefield at the moment, and I made that change yesterday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but last night's builds won't work because of the issue you fixed this morning
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so if the minefield desktop file has StartupWMClass, then it should be fine tomorrow
 * micahg is off...commuting :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which branding are we building it with now then?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: unofficial branding/minefield
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, the unofficial branding isn't minefield though is it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it is for trunk
<micahg> chrisccoulson: when they branch, they'll probably give it a codename
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, ok. so, we should be building it with the nightly branding, which is minefield
<chrisccoulson> that's how i understand it now anyway ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, which is the change I made yesterday as to which .desktop file to use, the build was already using that, just the .desktop was wrong
<micahg> k, really off now
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, is there anything else i need to do to get the seamonkey security update in to lucid? i'm still not completely clear how we handle these in universe
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: you tell me when it is ready, and I copy it
<jdstrand> iirc there was some more testing that was desired (did micahg say that)?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: does it require the newer nss?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's ready to go for lucid
<chrisccoulson> we haven't had much testing for < karmic, so we should leave those for now (and they're all still on the 1.x version anyway)
<jdstrand> k
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - you're at the spring next week aren't you?
<chrisccoulson> s/spring/sprint
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yep
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: seamonkey is now published for lucid
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, there's another round of updates coming on tuesday
<jdstrand> sure! thanks for the update :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: for seamonkey?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, for seamonkey, firefox and tb
<jdstrand> :\
<chrisccoulson> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Releases/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: will you have releases prepared for firefox then?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, we have build1 in the PPA and in maverick already
<chrisccoulson> i'm just about to do build2
<chrisccoulson> and thunderbird is done already too
<chrisccoulson> i just need to reupload SM2.0.6, then that's done too
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: k. all signs point to 'yes' for openjdk. we just need euca testing
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so hopefully jaunty and karmic can get the new firefox and the transition will be complete
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, cool, that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> i will be glad for it to all be finished ;)
<jdstrand> yeah, totally
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i may as well do the 3.6.7 update for karmic and jaunty shouldn't i? (i think it's unlikely we'll push the updates out before 3.6.7 is released now)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, have you been using the FF4 beta at all?
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: no, not at all. hat is the eta for that?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, probably november. it's quite nice though
<chrisccoulson> but it's even nicer on windows 7!
 * chrisccoulson runs
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i don't know if we will get a client-side-decorated version on linux, with the menu button in the titlebar
<chrisccoulson> i hope we do :)
<jdstrand> windows 7? never heard of it
<chrisccoulson> lol
<jdstrand> :)
<chrisccoulson> i installed it in virtualbox just so i could try FF4.0 on it ;)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: so did they achieve the speed improvements? am I remembering that they are doing more of a chromium thing with a confined rendering process?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i don't think there is anything like that yet, but it's meant to be getting a new (faster) JS engine
<chrisccoulson> micahg - have you had any thoughts on how we should split xulrunner?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, if we can split the components that don't need X, that would be good, I don't know offhand what they are though
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's the difficult part, i'm not sure either
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it might just be mozjs, idk
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i can try to look this weekend
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i think that's the only thing too, so we would end up with something like xulrunner-1.9.2-mozjs for the couchdb guys and xulrunner-1.9.2 for everyone else
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, and the with the xul version in there, it will make it easier to recognize the need for porting
<chrisccoulson> yeah, hopefully
<chrisccoulson> well, if we think that's a sensible split, then i can do that maybe tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe we should call it xulrunner-1.9.2-nox, just so people don't think we have mozjs like Debian
<asac> chrisccoulson: package mozjs completely seperately if you plan to do that
<asac> its a subtree that can be build indepentently
<asac> also couchdb folks need to go for javascriptcore. in the end i think shipping mozjs will send the wrong signal
<asac> or produce a couchdb with in-source js shipped there and get security team blessing to do that
<asac> and throw out everything else that uses mozjs in archive
<micahg> asac: everything else we can use a wrapper around I think (except maybe mongodb), the issue with couchdb is the space on the CD, it's the only thing that needs xulrunner ATM
 * micahg needs to make gnome-shell use a wrapper this weekend
<chrisccoulson__> micahg - heh, i just had a read of lkcl's rant on debian-devel
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: on debian-devel, you can take a swipe at someone :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - can you get any mozillateam branches atm?
<chrisccoulson> i get this error when i try and get a mozillateam branch:
<chrisccoulson> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head/"
<chrisccoulson> but i can access other branches :-/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that doesn't exist anymore, it's lp:firefox now
<micahg> or firefox-4.0.head
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but i'm not trying to access that branch
<chrisccoulson> i get that error when trying to access any mozillateam branch
<chrisccoulson> (the one i want is lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.lucid)
<micahg> chrisccoulson that shouldn't be stacked on 3.7 :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, that's in branch format 7
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you'll have to branch it anew
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, what happened there then?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's stacked wrong for some reason
<chrisccoulson> micahg - branch fixed now :)
 * chrisccoulson wipes brow
<asac> sorry gueys ...i killed lp:firefox yesterday
<asac> when i tried to fix the stacking
<asac> you have to re-set that up
<chrisccoulson> asac - no worries. i had a branch stacked against lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.7.head for some reason
<chrisccoulson> so, i just recreated that branch and then unstacked mine ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is it still in right format?
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: actually why i found out about the brokenness was that i wanted to commit something to ffox 3.6 and 4.0
<chrisccoulson> asac - it seems that it was already in the wrong format (firefox-3.6.lucid)
<asac> i dropped the ball ... let me check :) ... one sec
<asac> chrisccoulson: :(((((
<asac> how much i hate launchpad for that ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: if i commit something to 3.6 branch can you remember to pull that to the 4.0 branch?
<asac> ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, can do. i've got quite a few things to push to the 4.0 branch now
<asac> ok ... i will let you know. its nifty stuff ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - is now a good time to clean up the transitional packages (seeing as we're LTS+1), or do we still need to keep them for the daily builds?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes. drop them ... for daily builds we can make a fake transition as we did in the past
<asac> e.g. create a source package with just transitional packages and put that in the ppa
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, cool, i'll do that before the next update then
<asac> chrisccoulson: check out what i committed ;)
<asac> not sure if i forgot to install something after enabling crashreporting
<asac> Committed revision 622.                                (on 3.6 brach)
<chrisccoulson> asac - nice. what do we do with the symbols?
<asac> i will setup an automatic upload to mozilla for now
<asac> and then we should disable our crash reporting
<asac> at best that push would ahppen where we currently sort out the dbgsym on the build farm
<asac> until then we can manually upload
<asac> i will send an email to ted and CC you and if you want you can do the uploads of the .zip in there
<asac> ... we can do that for all biulds: archive + daily
<asac> they want everything
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, cool. so, the symbols package is not the sort of thing that users would normally install is it?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, they don't need it for submitting crash reports?)
<asac> right. no user wants that
<asac> they only see the crashreporter and get asked if they want to upload that (which then goes to mozilla)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<asac> and we can use their crash db
<chrisccoulson> i'll talk to the LP guys tomorrow or next week, and see how we can make it more automated
<asac> also mozilla will consider us a first class citizen so if they see top crashes from our users (like on dailies) they now can hold back release etc
<asac> yeah cool.
<asac> i will connect you with ted
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> if you dont see a mail by tomorrow lunch poke me
<asac> chrisccoulson: it might be that for now we have to switch from dwarf to "stabs++" debug symbols. but most likely we just need to pull the trunk script for stripping the symbols to the fffox 3.6 branch to get it right
<asac> breakpad now understands dwarf. but lets talk that over
<asac> with a beer next week ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - for disabling apport, we just need to blacklist firefox don't we?
<asac> is that blacklisting on client side?
<asac> i dont want the "submit crash" etc. to pop up at all
<asac> at best not even a core dump to be created
<asac> but if thats still done on development releases its fine
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it's possible to blacklist applications on the client side, so that apport will ignore crashes
<asac> our new crashreporter works without core
<asac> right. then thats the way forward
<asac> or maybe some apport hoook hint?
<chrisccoulson> there's a text file for doing that. in fact, we might even be able to ship the blacklist file with firefox
<asac> (we still want to keep apport hook for normal bug reports)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think the blacklisting is only for the crash reporting
<asac> right. i would hope we can ship it in firefox
<asac> but lets first get the crash reports working ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - /etc/apport/blacklist.d :)
<chrisccoulson> so, we can easily do that, which is good
<fta> guys, you should seriously think about taking over the dailies. i'm considering shutting the bot down completely for several reasons
<asac> yay ... finally after years of pain we might be able to get rid of crash bugs
<chrisccoulson> fta - i can probably do that
<asac> fta: other reasons than a) often ftbfs ... and b) not enough ppa builders?
<chrisccoulson> i should be able to spend more time on these things now i'm not doing backporting for other releases ;)
<fta> asac, a/ + b/ + c/ canonical is advocating its lp dailies so there's no need for me to continue spending my time on this + d/
<asac> i doubt we can produce lp dailies for mozilla etc. actually for many stuff it wont work in the future
<fta> asac, d/ canonical is also advertising the use of upstream binaries, like chrome vs chromium, ff instead of our builds, etc
<fta> all in one, that's too much for my taste
<asac> when did canonical do that?
<fta> read mpt and jorge's blogs
<asac> i am sure we are not really advocating use of mozilla binaries
<fta> -advertising+advocating
<asac> i will talk to jorge face to face about this next week
<asac> i doubt that d) is true in general.
<fta> and e/ i'm getting all the user complains. i forward some to micahg, but i'm just a middle man now
<asac> fta: right. assuming it goes to chrisccoulson i doubt it matters. but you could use a different email etc. for changelogs
<asac> or/and a separate bot acccount
<fta> asac, it doesn't make sense for me to continue doing that, at least for umd
<asac> agreed ... just work on a seemless transition with chrisccoulson. thanks for letting us know
<asac> if you could keep nmt enabled that would be fantastic
<asac> until we find someone else willing to run that (might happen soon)
<fta> c/ is the new buzz jorge and daniel are spreading, so use that instead
<asac> well. there is always technology targetting the broad masses ... and stuff that really works ;)
<asac> the ftabot is the latter ;)
<asac> s/targetting/trying to target/
<asac> chrisccoulson: has ffox 4.0 webgl enabled on linux?
<asac> i know that upstream doesnt think its ready. just wonder if we could make a special build available
<chrisccoulson> asac - if it needs explicitly enabling, then it's not been enabled yet
<chrisccoulson> but i don't mind doing that if you think it's worthwhile
<asac> heh. i figured that much ;)
<fta> i had it working a while ago, not sure it's still there
<asac> chrisccoulson: we cant change defaults for official builds for release. so i think it would need to be a special build. i guess i can also steal that for now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at that in a bit, and merge some changes from FF3.6 as well
<asac> fta: really? that would be amazing. what graphics chipset are you on?
<chrisccoulson> (i'm just doing the 3.6.7+build2 updates atm)
<fta> nvidia
<asac> with nvidia driver? do they support glsl shader language? nice
<fta> hm, i dropped the 3.7 transitional packages, now 4.0 is broken
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> in the branch? or locally?
<fta> lol, everyting is in the transitional deb
<asac> heh
<asac> that would explain it ;)
<fta> root@ix:~ # dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.7_4.0~b2~hg20100712r47341+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb | grep usr/bin
<fta> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2010-07-13 11:29 ./usr/bin/
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2010-07-13 11:29 ./usr/bin/firefox-4.0 -> ../lib/firefox-4.0b2pre/firefox.sh
<fta> root@ix:~ # dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-4.0_4.0~b2~hg20100712r47341+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_i386.deb | grep usr/bin
<fta> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2010-07-13 11:29 ./usr/bin/
<fta> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2010-07-13 11:29 ./usr/bin/abrowser-4.0 -> firefox-4.0
<asac> micahg: ^^
<fta> FAIL
<asac> guess just a few bzr move
<yofel> didn't he already fix that?
 * asac updates his whole system
<asac> could be that its not yet built or fta hasnt updated
<asac> "Need to get 679MB of archives."
<asac> thats ok
<fta> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<asac> so probably the build failed since 12th?
<fta> lp sucks, as usual
<asac> Show details   firefox-3.7 - 3.7~a6~hg20100629r46385+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
<fta> python rebuild
<yofel> no, the ppa builders are so behind that the builds were superseded before being built
<asac> Show details   firefox-4.0 - 4.0~b2~hg20100715r47651+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<asac> yeah. its waiting for cycles :)
<asac> you could go for lpia ... lol
<fta> i complained this morning, and said it's unusable
<fta> i also said i'll kill the bot
<asac> i think htere is a problem
<fta> i didn't, but i should
<asac> with the scheduler again
<yofel> well, they said that the builders just come and go (in #launchpad) - wonder if the found out what's wrong by now...
<asac> lots of builders are not utilized
 * asac goes hunting in dark territory
<asac> lets see seems hour whole soyuz team isnt even there ;)
<asac> our
<fta> confirmed, webgl works here with ff4.0
<fta> and chromium
<asac> cool
<fta> http://khronos.org/webgl/wiki/Demo_Repository
<asac> wonder if mozilla already published there simulater
<fta> poof
<fta> _usr_lib_firefox-4.0b2pre_firefox-4.0.1000.crash
<asac> heh
<fta> crashes on http://html5test.com/
<fta> shame
<fta> corrupted stack, useless
<chrisccoulson> fta - i pushed a fix this morning for the symlinks being shipped in the transitional package
<yofel> yep, it's not fixed in the ppa package, but using the bzr branch works fine
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-16
<chrisccoulson> heh, i found another branch with a stacking problem
<chrisccoulson> i've added firefox-3.7.head back until i've fixed any more that i find
<chrisccoulson> right, thats the 3.6.7build2 updates done on all releases
<micahg> fta: that problem is fixed in lp:firefox
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I wonder how the branches got stacked like that
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not too sure. i've added it back for now, and i'm just running bzr reconfigure --unstacked on the other branches that are stacked against it
<chrisccoulson> we can remove it again once we've fixed them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> asac - you added your changelog entry in to the version that's already uploaded ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - our debian/control is quite a bit smaller now ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for which version?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - firefox-3.6.head
<ddecator> micahg: oh, before i move more reports to the ppa project, is the idea that all bugs filed by someone using the ppa be moved, or that just bugs affecting a release in the ppa and not the stable release be moved?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I wouldn't have removed all of the transitional packages, since .head is used for the dailies, we still need them until Hardy, Jaunty, and Karmic is EOL
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, debcommit duplicated asac's changelog entry in my commit because i moved it around
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i discussed it with asac briefly earlier, he suggested introducing a source package in to PPA's to provide transitional packages
<micahg> ddecator: any report about a version in a PPA that's not the mozilla-security PPA, i.e. anything with a ~ in it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, that's probably a better idea :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll try to do that over the weekend then
<ddecator> micahg: alright, just wanted to make sure i moved the right ones. i'll work on that when i get time
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<micahg> fta: would you be able to make me a member of the umd team?
<asac> chrisccoulson: omg
<asac> man i am too much out of this ;)
<asac> should i uncommit ?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no worries, i fixed it in the commit i just did
<asac> i missed it up completely ;)
<asac> even the add/update lines were collapsed
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries ;)
 * asac runs away in shame
<asac> chrisccoulson: committed changelog syntax fix ;)
<asac> after all i need a few commits ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: oh ... the patch i committed i should upstream ;)
<asac> bug me if you dont see me changing the patch to contain the mozilla version soon
<fta> micahg, i'm not the owner, asac is
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, thanks :)
<asac> micahg: what about (owner?)
<micahg> asac: umd
<asac> what do you need?
<micahg> asac: I just wanted to be added so I can upload
<asac> hmm. from what i understand chris wanted to take over the whole bot ;)
<asac> i think its smarter as he might have the powers to move that to a data center machine at some point ;)
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> awesome, the hardy daily builds work again :)
<micahg> jdstrand: would you be able to look at my package set addition request tomorrow?
<micahg> fta_: can you reenable umd?
<micahg> asac: until then, can you add me so that I can upload?
<fta> <fta> i also said i'll kill the bot
<fta> <fta> i didn't, but i should
<fta> micahg, ^^
<fta> +have
<micahg> fta: ah, ok :), thanks, I'll get the builds scored up again tonight, chromium-daily as well :)
<fta> micahg, i'm not evil, i'm just angry
<micahg> fta: I know, I'm trying to help where I can at the moment
<fta> micahg, if the lp thing was a new problem, i wouldn't make such a fuss, but it's a recurring issue, cycle after cycle, they don't care
<fta> seems soren is angry about the same thing
<micahg> fta: indeed, well, LP seemed to be running on autopilot for the most part for a couple days which didn't help
<fta> by cycle, i meant, maverick, lucid, ..;
<fta> not just days
<micahg> fta: oh, I know, I remember this last cycle
<ddecator> the build score issue?
<micahg> fta: BTW, you're an admin of the umd team, so you can add people as well
<micahg> ddecator: yes, the PPAs get overloaded when rebuilds happened and they're not always scored low
<ddecator> micahg: gotcha
<micahg> fta: BTW, I had upstream fix the 1.9.2.8/3.6.8 dailies on Lucid/Maverick so they shouldn't FTBFS again
<micahg> fta: thanks :)
<fta> i was looking at the wrong place. on the right, there was just "leave the team", no "add member"
<ripps> ooh... when is chromium-daily/dev gonna get synced? I desperately want that cairo flickering bug fixed.
<DanaG> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 doesn't exist.
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> That's on lucid amd64.
<micahg> DanaG: yeah, should be fixed in tonight's build
<DanaG> Sweet.
<DanaG> ah, meaning it'll be in dailies by tomorrow?  If so, sweet.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and thunderbird-3.1 in dailies hasn't been updated in, oh, this year.
<DanaG> Version: 3.1~a1~hg20091221r4576+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> DanaG: yes
<micahg> DanaG: yeah, I need to figure that out soon
<DanaG> And it was a pain trying to find a 64-bit build of lightning to go with it... I eventually just put 32-bit thunderbird-3.1 in /opt
<micahg> DanaG: I'm hoping to push lightning with TB3.1 to maverick early next month
<DanaG> Hmm, how about Lucid?  If need be, I can just grab the Maverick packages.
<micahg> DanaG: will probably go to Lucid after some testing in Maverick and PPAs
<DanaG> PPA is good.  Thanks.
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<micahg> good morning :)
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you remember why we didn't have transitional  packages for xul191 in lucid?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: tired :), should have been asleep a couple hours ago, but alas, not :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how are you?
<chrisccoulson> heh, Xorg just crashed
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> for xul191 -> xul192, we shouldn't need transitional packages as their dependencies should pull the new package in, and they are parallel installable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but the current issue is xul191 breaks eclipse in lucid, bdrung was going to add a breaks, but pitti thinks xul192 should handle it so we don't have xuls cluttering up people's systems
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about that
<chrisccoulson> i think eclipse should be fixed to not use xul191, like we've had to do with other applications in hardy -> karmic
<micahg> k, I'm too tired to think too deeply about it, can you chat w/pitti about it?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we did that, but it wasn't working right, and then they pulled the code that did that
<micahg> they = Debian eclipse maintainers
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have a build fix for the crash reporter which I'll add in when I wake up, it needs a curl dev lib, I'm doing a local test build now
<micahg> that'll cut down on the number of bugs for us :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: tty in a few hours
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, ok. will see you later!
<asac> !test
<ubot2> hrm?
<asac> thx
<chrisccoulson> asac - i had a look at your comments from yesterday about splitting the xulrunner package for UNE
<chrisccoulson> and then i thought....
<chrisccoulson> ....whatever we do won't work anyway
<chrisccoulson> as applications still need to discover where mozjs is (either by doing the xulrunner --gre-version hack or by using the xpcom glue)
<chrisccoulson> and so they still need xulrunner to exist on the system
<chrisccoulson> so, bundling mozjs in couchdb might be the better option
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure what you mean. if we package mozjs independent we can maintain the soname
<asac> etc.
<asac> and put it in /usr/lib
<chrisccoulson> asac - so, debian are maintaining there own SO name? (and just bumping it every time there's an ABI change)
<asac> yes
<asac> there is a bug that would just export public symbols
<asac> with that we might have some chance to maintain it
<asac> debian currently tries to maintain it without that fix
<asac> but well. i really think its setting wrong signal until mozilla agrees that they want this to be exported
<asac> so lets try to include mozjs in couch
<asac> and get over it
<asac> could also be statically linked in there
<asac> hmm. android checkout is 4.2G ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, i'll have a chat with the couchdb guys too
<chrisccoulson> who's looking after that?
<asac> they are crazy
<asac> ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you mean the couchdb package? thats kenvandine most likely
<asac> it was forced into ubuntu through online services ;)
<asac> and then got picked up by many things unfortunately :((
<asac> i think upstream already includes mozjs in their tree
<asac> so we just dont need to strip it ;)
<asac> and ship it _the ugly way_ tm
<asac> maybe latest couchdb can already be built with javascriptcore?
<asac> hmm. seems not :(
<asac> at least not what is in maverick according to configure
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you still going to be looking after ubufox btw?
<chrisccoulson> i've got a search plugin to add here ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: baidu?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah
<asac> we shouldnt put it in ubufox
<asac> rather in the langpack-o-matic database
<asac> for cn
<asac> hmm. damn i forgot the hostname of that ;)
<asac> was that macquearie
<asac> or something
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i wasn't sure whether we want to add it for all users, or just chinese users
<asac> chrisccoulson: look at http://www.baidu.com/
<asac> i dont think anyone wants that ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i saw already ;)
<asac> unless you want to encourage ubuntu users to read chinese ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<asac> so yeah. we want to add it for chinese folks only ... and make it only for chinese the default
<asac> the default change we could do in ubufox
<asac> but isnt mozilla even shipping baidu by default for cn upstream?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not sure what they ship
<chrisccoulson> we can discuss that at the sprint next week anyway
<asac> yep. lets do that
<asac> i have to wait for arne input on the hostname anyway ... just cant remember :((
<asac> chrisccoulson: another sec update building ;)?
<asac> just saw that you block the builders :-P
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm just hogging the builders ;)
<asac> ah its build2
<asac> cool
<asac> you are on top :-P
<chrisccoulson> and i'm about to rebase openjdk from doko's latest upload to lucid-proposed, which fixes an armel build failure
<chrisccoulson> so, the builders are going to be loaded with openjdk too ;)
<chrisccoulson> they've got all weekend to catch up though
<asac> they already are
<asac>   3698369  [building]  Building i386 build of openjdk-6 6b18-1.8-4ubuntu2 in ubuntu lucid PROPOSED
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's doko's latest upload
<asac> chrisccoulson: you could upload it late EOD ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: problem is that security ppa has now a higher default build score than normal archive
<asac> so you have to be a bit more sensible ;) ... otherwise its not fair
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll wait until EOD for openjdk ;)
<chrisccoulson> else i will be popular for all the wrong reasons ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, is your openjdk in sync with debian?
<fta> i need a fix in there
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not sure, i don't maintain openjdk
<chrisccoulson> doko will know that though
<asac> if its not in sync it would show up in MoM, no?
<asac> no merges for openjdk ... guess its blacklisted ;)
<fta> bug 529242
<asac> hell. i have many outstanding merges ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529242 in chromium-browser (Mandriva) (and 4 other projects) "chromium doesn't recognize icedtea6-plugin (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 105)" [Unknown,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529242
<fta> i need the fix for debian 576361
<ubot2> Debian bug 576361 in icedtea6-plugin "Please don't link the plugin against libxpcom, libxul, etc." [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/576361
<asac> oh right. i did a all-main rebuild for armel last cycle :-P
<asac> fta: otherwise chromium cannot use jdk?
<asac> !info openjdk
<asac> !info openjdk maverick
<asac> !info openjdk openjdk-6-jre
<asac> !info openjdk-6-jre maverick
<asac> man i suck ;)
<ubot2> asac: Package openjdk does not exist in lucid
<ubot2> asac: Package openjdk does not exist in maverick
<ubot2> asac: 'openjdk-6-jre' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick
<ubot2> asac: openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is extra. Version 6b20~pre1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 252 kB, installed size 816 kB
<asac> !info openjdk-6-jre debian
<ubot2> asac: 'debian' is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick
<asac> should be fixed
<asac> we are at b20 ... debian fix was at b18
<asac> 6b18-1.8-4
<asac> but you never know if doko synched the packaging too
<asac> but i would assume he did that
<fta> asac, i asked in the bug, got no answer
<asac> fta: what makes you believe its not fixed?
<asac> i would assume its fixed unless you have strong evidence that its not
<fta> asac, "what makes you believe its not fixed?" => users complaining :)
<fta> it's needed in lucid++
<asac> fta: what are the symptoms
<asac> ?
<fta> it's in the bug: the plugin doesn't load (because it's linked against libxul while it shouldnt and the lib is unreachable)
<fta> asac, ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: stupid chromium bug
<BUGabundo_remote> open a new clean profile
<BUGabundo_remote> changed proxy settings in one of them
<BUGabundo_remote> it changes ALL of the profiles
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, did you file a bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> not yet
<BUGabundo_remote> just found it 3h ago
<BUGabundo_remote> but I'm scrathing my head
<BUGabundo_remote> on HOW is this even possbile
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I had to kill my test build as I ran out of disk space, should I try it again before commiting the fix for the crashreporter?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - don't worry about it, i'll do a test build before the next upload anyway
<chrisccoulson> (and it will be in the dailies too)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I didn't know if you wanted to upload today, that's why, ok, I'll commit to 3.6 and 4.0 branches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any difference with using openssl curl vs gnutls curl?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about any difference. they are both on the CD though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I"m using the openssl library then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, pushed
<DanaG> hmm, firefox 4.0 still broken.
<chrisccoulson> micahg - cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> DanaG, broken in what way?
<chrisccoulson> the PPA builders are a little behind, if you need fixes, then you could try building yourself from the packaging in bzr
 * micahg looks at the builds
<chrisccoulson> micahg - 8 hours ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, firefox sync doesn't actually work in our FF4.0 builds (using the extension from upstream)
<chrisccoulson> it fails to initialize NSS
<DanaG> Ah. So how much longer to wait?
<chrisccoulson> DanaG, at the moment, ages ;)
<DanaG> "still broken" referring to the same "alternative doesn't exist" thing.
<DanaG> ah, then I'll just apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackage.
<chrisccoulson> DanaG, install the firefox-3.7 package
<chrisccoulson> that should work around that
<chrisccoulson> the symlinks are in the wrong package
<DanaG> Ah, thanks.
<DanaG> That worked.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: idk why sync doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> micahg - "couldn't open library" at let nsslib = ctypes.open(nssfile.path);
<chrisccoulson> in WeaveCrypto.js
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we need the nss symlink is xul20?
<chrisccoulson> oh, apparantly it writes that path to the console, 1 second
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, perhaps it doesn't
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame this happens as the component registers, i don't think i can catch that in venkman can i?
 * micahg doesn't know
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to insert a break there when it loads, which can only happen when the browser opens
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gdb?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i need to debug the JS code really
<chrisccoulson> although
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could look at strace
<chrisccoulson> and see where it's searching for the NSS components
<Mook_sb> http://hg.mozilla.org/services/fx-sync/file/f5293dc0b4dd/services/crypto/WeaveCrypto.js#l109 ? has logging on line 134 if you toggle the bit on line 60
<AnAnt> asac: Hello, are you there ?
<Mook_sb> also: probably wherever libxul lives, and not system nss
<AnAnt> why does Ubuntu build nspluginwrapper for i386 arch ?
<chrisccoulson> Mook_sb, thanks. i got confused there. i saw "debug : true" as being enabled, and then wondered why i didn't get any output ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll change that and try again
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> true = enabled isn't it?
<Mook_sb> chrisccoulson: huh, no, then it should be enabled, yes - http://hg.mozilla.org/services/fx-sync/file/f5293dc0b4dd/services/crypto/WeaveCrypto.js#l95
<Mook_sb> you have the browser.dom.window.dump.enabled pref set to true?
<chrisccoulson> Mook_sb, i'll check
<Mook_sb> (either way, it should also be showing up in -jsconsole ...)
<micahg> jdstrand: would you be able to look at my package set addition request today?
<micahg> fta: doko uploaded your fix from Debian to lucid-proposed
<fta> great
<gnomefreak> anyone notice firefox-4.0 is not a command. at least it says that for me. I removed 3.7 (just to keep system clean
<gnomefreak> )
<jdstrand> micahg: what are you referring to?
 * jdstrand feels dense
<micahg> jdstrand: I opened a bug for the archive admins requesting 6 packages be added to the mozilla package set
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, install firefox-3.7 until the next update
<micahg> gnomefreak: I goofed in teh packaging and we haven't had a good build yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<micahg> jdstrand: bug 605453
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605453 in weave (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Please add to the Mozilla Package Set (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605453
<jdstrand> micahg: so I am lookiing at the bug, and I don't know what you are talking about
<micahg> jdstrand: it's a request to add packages to the package set, I was told the archvie admins were delegated this task
<jdstrand> micahg: I don't what a 'package set' is. sorry
 * jdstrand feels dense
<jdstrand> micahg: oh, you mean for the whole archive reoganization?
 * jdstrand is getting it
<micahg> jdstrand: well, part of it, I have a Mozilla package set now
<jdstrand> so that ubuntu-mozillateam can fiddle with these
<micahg> jdstrand: so I can upload a limited number of packages
<micahg> jdstrand: well, ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders, but yes :)
<jdstrand> micahg: can you point me to a wiki page that tells me how to do this?
 * micahg doesn't know if there is one...cjwatson set it up originally
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration should list how to do it, but it does not
<gnomefreak> ok anyone have a clue on how to add boot options?
 * gnomefreak wonders if redhat has bash scripting classes. i know simple bash and i understand more advanced but not how to impliment it
<micahg> jdstrand: what do I do, should I subscribe the TB?
<jdstrand> micahg: possibly, though I think asking cjwatson how to proceed would be best
<micahg> jdstrand: sorry for the trouble
<jdstrand> np
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the FF-sync issue is because the extension tries to load libnss3.so from the GRE folder
<chrisccoulson> but i don't really want to add symlinks in there, after the issues we had with similar symlinks in thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, seems like we need a patch for something then
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll try and see what i can do ;)
<LLStarks> fta, you there?
<LLStarks> hey chris
<LLStarks> anyway, firefox 4.0 packages are still a bit messed up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/464672/
<micahg> LLStarks: after the dailies finish building they shoudl be fine
<micahg> LLStarks: install firefox-3.7
<LLStarks> not touching firefox 3.7 or 4.0 again until that addon menu dies
<LLStarks> or extension compatability can be overriden
<micahg> LLStarks: after tonight, it should be fine, but some files accidentally got into firefox-3.7
<LLStarks> oh
 * micahg would update topic, but will be resolved w/in 7 hrs
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.1 is Maverick or are we waiting for 11.04?
<micahg> gnomefreak: 3.1 will be in Maverick early next month hopefully
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks. let me know when testing can start
<micahg> gnomefreak: as soon as you see it in the dailies :)
<gnomefreak> oops makes alot of sense
<micahg> gnomefreak: there's an installer bug ATM where the binaries aren't installed
<gnomefreak> damn
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-17
<bobby> ddedicator, you know what is going on with xulrunner 2.0? It is causing Flash to be all messed up.
<chrisccoulson> could you be a bit more specific?
<bobby> Well, Flash (10.1 32bit on 10.04 64bit) occasionally crashes now, and sometimes...
<bobby> e.g. in videos (youtube for example), will cause the player to lag, and...
<bobby> Really hard to explain...
<bobby> Well, lets just say Flash videos occasionally crash
<bobby> Oh yeah, is it safe to get rid of the tranisitional package from 3.7-4.0?
<bobby> Okay, which one of you fixed xulrunner 2.0?
<bobby> Come on, who fixed Javascript? Was it you chris?
<DanaG> hmm, one (long) line of error, and Firefox 4.0 is broken:
<DanaG> <snip> ( NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE ) [nsIObserverService.addObserver]"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/browser.js :: prepareForStartup :: line 4323"  data: no]
<DanaG> er, I snipped out redundant bits.
<DanaG> hmm, disabling all extensions seems to fix it...
<DanaG> now to try re-enabling, one by one.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a while ago I kept getting a crash when I tried to add certificate exceptions, even in safe mode...
<DanaG> I fixed it by removing cert8.db and some other files.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, I forgot to save the broken versions.
<DanaG> weird... I've re-enabled all of them, and it's not breaking!
<cwillu_at_work> we don't have any silliness in our firefox that disables the disabling/redirecting of right clicks do we?
<gnomefreak> still no update to nightly tool tester addon
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: fyi, gnome-chemistry-utils and kazahakase ftbfs on all archs
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have bluetooth working in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't missed it until now, but my travel mouse is bluetooth, so i'm going to miss it next week ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-18
<DanaG> "could not uninstall invalid item from locked install location"
<DanaG> "Add-on is invalid: ReferenceError: dir is not defined"
<DanaG> [pid 25505] chmod("/media/Win7/Users/Dana/AppData/Roaming/Mozilla/Firefox/Profiles/Dana/extensions/staged/{DDC359D1-844A-42a7-9AA1-88A850A938A8}/modules/support/loggedprompter.jsm", 0774) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<ripps> geez, has anybody noticed that chromium cancels downloads when they reach 25mb in the chromium-daily/dev ppa?
 * micahg just missed the bot :(
 * micahg is close to having TB3.1 ready :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: you were right about the Mozilla Developer preview, I'll make the fix for it
<cousin_mario> hi there
<cousin_mario> will thunderbird 3.1 ever get in the main lucid repos?
<chrisccoulson> asac - you here yet?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
 * micahg was about to ask the same thing :)
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, good thanks. i just got to the hotel now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: since enigmail locales are shipped in a .jar now, do you think we can drop it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where's the sprintg?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm close to having TB3.1 ready
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about enigmail yet, i'll have a think about it
<chrisccoulson> that's cool about TB3.1 though
<chrisccoulson> the sprint is in prague btw
 * micahg was going to ask asac if he was here
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<cousin_mario> micahg: will tb3.1 ever enter the main lucid repositories?
<micahg> cousin_mario: yes, well, most likely anyways, jsut not sure when yet
<cousin_mario> micahg: ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I assume it's ok to rebuild gjs in maverick to make sure gnome-shell in maverick builds before I try to fix the rpath in gjs with a wrapper in gnome-shell?
<ripps> Why are some fonts in the latest chromium-daily so huge?
<cousin_mario> bbl
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-11
<Gryllida> Hi! Can you package Seamonkey 2.1, please?
<micahg> Gryllida: on my list, merge requests welcome thought (we'll jump straight to 2.2 though)
<Gryllida> micahg: That'd work as well. Where will I find it once you package it?
<micahg> Gryllida: it'll end up in the stable releases as well as the dev release, but I have no guarantee on when ATM
<micahg> we need help keeping the package up to date, I'm going to do a cleanup, then hopefully someone can take over regular maintenance
<Gryllida> 2.0 is available but crashes on my system. 2.1+ is okay but I'd need a .deb file (not necessarily a pushed/uploaded one)
<micahg> right, it's the same work to go to 2.1 as 2.2, they're both vastly different from the current packaging
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-12
<vish> could someone add the aurora channel to the topic?
<chrisccoulson> vish - we should probably actually set up a dashboard somewhere with all the PPA's displayed, and just link that in the topic
<chrisccoulson> the topic is already very long ;)
<vish>  yea..  :)
<vish> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PPAs  could be a good place, it looks quite outdated too..
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: all is well. :)  I was wondering if you'd seen:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unitylauncher-extension/+bug/805194
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 805194 in unitylauncher-extension "New message count incorrect TB 5.0" [High,Confirmed]
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: has the Unity Launcher functionality been uploaded yet?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it was uploaded to oneiric on friday
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm.  Just thinking about that last comment.  Maybe that user isn't on the Oneiric alpha.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool, I'll let him know. Thanks. :)
<bhearsum> anyone else having issues with Tb not properly opening links in Fx? (Aurora PPAs for both)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not using the aurora build of thunderbird. which ubuntu release are you on though?
<bhearsum> 11.04
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, does it just not open links at all, or open them in the wrong application?
<bhearsum> it doesn't open them at all
<bhearsum> i think it's been happening ever since i started using the Tb PPA
<bhearsum> the aurora one, that is
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, what sort of links are they? (ie, are they http, https, or something else)
<bhearsum> http/https mainly
<bhearsum> huh, that's funny....they don't work out of Gnome Terminal, either
<bhearsum> but they do work out of Konversation
 * bhearsum digs around in the control center
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's odd :)
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> must be something GNOME/Unity-wide, though
<bhearsum> if i change my Preferred Web Browser to Chromium, that works
<bhearsum> but setting it to Aurora doesn't
<m_conley> bhearsum: hm - this bug has been brought to my attention a few times, but I've never been able to reproduce
<bhearsum> i do see my HD indicator light up when i click it, so _something_ is happening
<m_conley> bhearsum: when you click, does something pop up in the error console?
 * bhearsum looks
<bhearsum> nothing
<m_conley> Ok, then this sounds like a different bug.
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<m_conley> I've also occasionally had TB opening up links in FF with http://%u/
<chrisccoulson> i have a 11.04 machine here behind me, i'll try installing aurora on there
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that bug should be fixed now
 * m_conley checks his Oneric machine..
<bhearsum> huh, /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser points to /usr/bin/seamonkey
<m_conley> hurrr
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, you can ignore that ;)
<bhearsum> oh
<chrisccoulson> we don't use alternatives. they are pretty broken anyway
<bhearsum> ah, ok
<bhearsum> is there somewhere else i can look to see exactly what it's trying to execute?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, possibly strace, but that will be quite slow
<bhearsum> oh, there's not something in gconf or something?
<bhearsum> oh, here's something
<bhearsum> [] bhearsum@voot:/etc$ firefox https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670929
<bhearsum> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 670929 in Release Engineering "release_sanity.py should halt if buildbot isn't in $PATH" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, interesting
<bhearsum> ubot2: stop stalking me! ;)
<ubot2> bhearsum: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if that is fallout from dropping the shell wrapper script
<bhearsum> certainly sounds like an LD_LIBRARY_PATH problem
<chrisccoulson> ah, bingo
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird still sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH, whereas firefox doesn't
<bhearsum> and "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. firefox https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=670929" works as expected
<chrisccoulson> so i bet the firefox binary tries to load the thunderbird libxpcom.so
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 670929 in Release Engineering "release_sanity.py should halt if buildbot isn't in $PATH" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's bad
<bhearsum> (in /usr/lib/firefox-7.0a2)
<chrisccoulson> strace would verify that though ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i bet that's it
<bhearsum> i'll try strace'ing my terminal, that should be a bit quieter
<chrisccoulson> oh, i forgot, it happens from the terminal too
<chrisccoulson> so that doesn't make sense anymore ;)
<bhearsum> doesn't my tests with and without LD_LIBRARY_PATH confirm the issue?
<chr1sccoulson> bhearsum, ok, i moved to my natty desktop now
<bhearsum> ahh
<chr1sccoulson> time to upgrade to aurora :)
<bhearsum> i'm going to try to repro in upstream aurora, too
<chr1sccoulson> ah, my internet connection hates me
<chr1sccoulson> trying to download aurora on this machine whilst uploading aurora and nightly builds from my other machine ;)
<bhearsum> hah
<bhearsum> how do i set my default browser to a custom installed one?
<chr1sccoulson> bhearsum, that's with an upstream build isn't it?
<bhearsum> the original problem?
<chr1sccoulson> the custom installed build is just a stock upstream build isn't it?
<bhearsum> right
<chr1sccoulson> ah, i'll need to think about that
<bhearsum> i just want to make sure Thunderbird is trying to use it to open links instead of the known-to-broken PPA one
<chr1sccoulson> bhearsum, basically, you need to create a desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ with an Exec= line pointing to your custom install
<bhearsum> ah, that's easy enough
<chr1sccoulson> then you need to set the default for "x-scheme-handler/http" and "x-scheme-handler/https" in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list to point to the name of the new desktop file
<chr1sccoulson> our build of firefox does this automatically if you choose it as the default browser
<bhearsum> ahh, yeah, i see it in there
<chr1sccoulson> (but that's because we build with --enable-gio)
<bhearsum> do i need to restart anything for it to take effect?
<chr1sccoulson> i don't think so
<bhearsum> ah, it works with the upstream build
<bhearsum> should i file this in launchpad?
<chr1sccoulson> yeah, can do
<bhearsum> huh, ubuntu-bug gave me a traceback
<chr1sccoulson> yeah, feel free to just file it normally
<bhearsum> k
<chr1sccoulson> i think our apport hook is broken with the PPA builds
<chr1sccoulson> but i've not fixed it because i'm going to completely rewrite it at some point ;)
<bhearsum> looks like it, based on the traceback
<bhearsum> hm, now my Aurora PPA build won't launch at all!
<chr1sccoulson> does it give you an error if you launch it from the console?
<bhearsum> yeah, the same XPCOM one
<bhearsum> works fine if i run it from /usr/lib/firefox-7.0a2, of course
<chr1sccoulson> bhearsum, could you run that with "strace -f firefox" and attach the output to the bug?
<bhearsum> yup
<chr1sccoulson> thanks
<chr1sccoulson> hmmm, so, aurora seems to work here :/
<bhearsum> =\
<bhearsum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/809384
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 809384 in firefox "Firefox Aurora PPA build fails to load XPCOM" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, that's odd:
<chrisccoulson> stat("/home/bhearsum/firefox", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, is /usr/bin/firefox a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox-7.0a2/firefox ?
<bhearsum> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2011-07-11 13:16 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-7.0a2/firefox
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, have you modified PATH in your environment at all?
<bhearsum>  /home/bhearsum/bin is in it, but i think that's normal
<bhearsum> (and there's no firefox in it, either)
<chr1sccoulson> bhearsum, oh, it's the /home/bhearsum/firefox folder which breaks it
<chr1sccoulson> i get the same issue here
<chr1sccoulson> if i create an empty /home/chr1s/firefox folder, then it breaks :/
<bhearsum> oh, hah!
<bhearsum> that's a crappy bug
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, i'll take a look at that after our team meeting
<bhearsum> by which i mean, hard to deal with
<bhearsum> (indeed, if i remove that folder, everything works again)
<chrisccoulson> good catch though, that wouldn't have been too good if we pushed that in to the distro :)
<bhearsum> np :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 |  Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.11 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.10 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> vish: ^^
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, i see what the problem is not
<chrisccoulson> mozilla::BinaryPath::Get is quite broken, and it's being used at startup now since the changes to lazy load libxul
<chrisccoulson> i'll write a patch and send it upstream once i'm done
<bhearsum> oh, sweet
<bhearsum> why didn't this affect upstream, then?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, your custom build worked btw because you launch it with the full path (it only fails if it's loaded from PATH, so "firefox" will fail, but "/usr/bin/firefox" works)
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> oh, i broke all the nightly builds, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2622207
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/51e2b5b4a209b4a3, I wonder if this would help us with space issues: http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/51e2b5b4a209b4a3
<m_conley> chr1sccoulson: ping
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> sorry about the confusing names, i've been back and forwards between machines all day ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - quick question for you.  So it turns out that js-ctypes doesn't really like it when I invoke the nsPromptService from async callbacks. I need the prompt in order to get auth details from the user for address books that require user/pass.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: jorendorff in #jsapi came up with a patch, but it's blocked on a few other patches
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I've found a workaround that involves spawning my own window dialog with user/pass prompts.  My question to you:  should we prefer to backport jorendorffs patch, or should we go with my workaround?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it might be easier to backport the changes. how big are they?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: jorendorff's patch:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671027
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 671027 in js-ctypes "Assertion failure: !cx->outstandingRequests, at js/src/jsapi.cpp:6053 with reentering ctypes function callbacks" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i just read the scrollback on #jsapi
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thoughts?
<janimo`> hello, can you point me to an update page describing patching mozilla packages? The links under Patching on this page are 404 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/KnowledgeBase
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it looks fairly trivial to backport
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, alright, i'll stick with the prompt service then.  The patch indeed fixes the problem.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, i'll start working on that tomorrow. i've got all your other bits to backport anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> janimo`, i'm not sure if there are any wiki pages describing what you want
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, yes, those.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you think we'll be able to get people testing your extension this week?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: for read capability?  Sure.
<chrisccoulson> (once i've got all the changes backported)
<chrisccoulson> cool
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I'm eager to hear about all the things I forgot to implement.  :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<janimo`> chrisccoulson, what is the sequence of commands when patching configure.in ? I edit-patch for the actual patch, then edit-patch 99_configure.patch and in the subshell autoreconf but that fails to run
<chrisccoulson> janimo`, there's no need to run autoreconf
<janimo`> how do all configure files get regenerated?
<chrisccoulson> janimo`, they're generated at build time. we don't even ship a pregenerated configure script
<janimo`> chrisccoulson, ok, but some patches (in nspr at least) touch configure.in
<janimo`> and there's a 99_configure patch which lead me to believe it was an autoreconf variation as done in many packages
<janimo`> so at least for nspr the configure scripts are not upstream ones but patched
<chrisccoulson> janimo`, oh, you're looking at nspr?
<janimo`> chrisccoulson, trying to fix ARM FTBFS
<janimo`> and generally hate it when after what should be a simple fix I get to fight autotools and this whole regeneration of config files. The number one thing I dislike about packaging, by far
<chrisccoulson> i think 99_configure.patch is just the result of autoconf2.13 run
<janimo`> as sometimes autoreconf works but now it even fails with undefined macro AC_OUTPUT_FILES
<janimo`> whereas I think I have a new enough autoconf
<janimo`> 2.68 namely
<chrisccoulson> you need 2.13
<janimo`> chrisccoulson, thanks, I assumed when seeing 2.13, 'or newer' was implied .
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-13
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do i need http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-aurora/rev/2a1da01c4f76 btw?
<Fudge> guys, why is ff5 so much slower for me than nightly builds ive been using for months?
<Fudge> im using gnome-orca also btw
<micahg_> Fudge: stuff can get backed out from nightly down through the other channels if the changes cause unintended side effects, if you have a stable regression though that's reproducible, please file a bug
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do i need http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-aurora/rev/2a1da01c4f76 btw? (not sure if you saw my earlier comment)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hi
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I just wanted to let you know that I just started up a fresh Oneiric, and the Unity Launcher behaviour is working fine for me in Messaging Menu.  Good work!
<chrisccoulson> excellent, that's good to hear :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, you wouldn't happen to know how I could completely reset my Evolution configuration, would you?  I've purged, removed the evolution gconf, evolution stuff in ~/.local/share/applications and ~/.cache, and yet the Ubuntu One folder still refuses to show up.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, rodrigo might be able to answer that in #ubuntu-desktop
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too sure
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool.  Thanks.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you see my earlier question btw?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no I didn't - what's up?
<chrisccoulson> <chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, do i need http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/comm-aurora/rev/2a1da01c4f76 btw?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ^^
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes!  Yes you do. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, cool, thanks. so, i currently have these changes:
<chrisccoulson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/view/head:/debian/patches/addressbook-de-rdf.patch
<chrisccoulson> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/view/head:/debian/patches/ctypes-callback-reentry-fix.patch
<chrisccoulson> are there any others i need, in addition to the third change?
<m_conley> It's those two, plus the "extend the ab" patch that you talked about - that's it.  Just those 3.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: --^
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks!
<sisa_> hi, hola
<sisa_> alguien x aki?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, this fixes bug 809384 btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643502/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 809384 in firefox "Firefox Aurora PPA build fails to load XPCOM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809384
<BUGabundo> BOAS NOITES CARAGU!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-14
<bhearsum> oh, cool
<bhearsum> chr1sccoulson: did you guys end up ignoring 5.0.1 completely?
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<chrisccoulson> i should sign out of my other computer ;)
<bhearsum> hehe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we haven't shipped 5.0.1 at all
<bhearsum> cool
<bhearsum> did you hear any complaints or confusion from anyone?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, not really. one person asked about it on IRC yesterday, but that's it
<bhearsum> oh, good!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, have you seen the size of our CD's today? ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no - where are we at?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the CD builds have been broken for a few days, and pitti got them going again today, and the first build had grown by an additional 21MB :/
<m_conley> !
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: uh oh
<chrisccoulson> 1 of the big increases is firefox, but that's actually a bug
<chrisccoulson> but pitti is investigating where all the extra stuff came from
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure it'll come back down again ;)
<chrisccoulson> and the next firefox upload will shrink it back down again
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: phew. :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, do you have a ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist folder on your machine?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yes I do
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah! i think i've solved the "lack of feedback from users" problem ;)
<chrisccoulson> it throws on startup if that folder is missing
<chrisccoulson> (the messagingmenu)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, yikes
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: have a patch?
<chrisccoulson> i just debugged it with jono, because it wasn't working OOTB for him
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<chrisccoulson> 1 second
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/handle-missing-search-folder
<chrisccoulson> (it hasn't updated yet, as i only just pushed it)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> ah, it's there now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/handle-missing-search-folder/revision/57
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: pushed
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks for the patch / debuggin!
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll get that uploaded tomorrow with the new beta ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and here I thought no news was good news.  :/
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> anyone here running KDE who can verify this? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660666
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 660666 in Widget: Gtk "FilePicker in modeGetFolder mode, returns a leading '//' in the result" [Normal,Unconfirmed: ]
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, linux builds are done with PGO now aren't they?
<bhearsum> starting with Firefox 7 i believe, yeah
<chrisccoulson> (at least, that's what i think, assuming i'm looking in the right place: http://hg.mozilla.org/build/buildbot-configs/rev/49078560e515)
 * bhearsum double checks that
<bhearsum> sorry, starting with Firefox 6 it's on
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, nice
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if we should try turning it on too
<bhearsum> that would be great!
<micahg> wait, I thought I saw something about it being reverted in 6
<bhearsum> that was by mistake
<chrisccoulson> micahg, this woudl suggest otherwise: http://hg.mozilla.org/build/buildbot-configs/file/6c0519baac53/mozilla2/linux/mozilla-beta/release/mozconfig
<micahg> from yesterday's meeting: This build will have js PGO turned off again (it’s currently on) as we don’t intend to ship with it (accidentally had it enabled through a comedy of errors, whoops)
<bhearsum> that's js PGO
<micahg> ah
<bhearsum> we turned that off on purpose, everywhere
<bhearsum> i guess we _didn't_ accidentally turn off PGO on linux...so ignore that part of what i said :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you know how long the profiling takes to run? i notice it runs 10 times now
<chrisccoulson> (i should probably just try it here really)
<bhearsum> honestly, i'm not sure, but i know it hasn't made a notable difference on build times
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ok, that's good. our build times are already long enough (~3h)
<chrisccoulson> but that includes all of the tests as well
 * micahg grumbles about the tests not being that useful yet
<bhearsum> wow!
<bhearsum> 3 hours for a linux build?!
<bhearsum> oh, all the tests, gotcha
<bhearsum> we ||ize our tests :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i think the actual build is ~50 minutes or so
<chrisccoulson> i've not timed it though
<chrisccoulson> i should add some timestamps to our build log really, so i can see where the time goes
<micahg> bhearsum: but the build became deparallelized in 4+
<bhearsum> micahg: what do you mean?
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: ah, that timing sounds more sane
<micahg> bhearsum: it forces -j1
<bhearsum> are you sure...?
<micahg> for me it has at least
 * micahg hasn't had time to dig too much into it
<bhearsum> you're setting MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS=-jN ?
<micahg> no, that's what I need to set, I was passing it on the command line like I used to for 3.6
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> yeah, do that, and it'll work again :)
<micahg> ugh :(, I just want it for my local build, will that work as an env var?
<bhearsum> i think so....
<bhearsum> you can put it in your mozconfig for sure, though
<micahg> k, will try in a couple weeks when I work on 6
<bhearsum> mk_add_options MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS="-j4"
<bhearsum> sure thing
<micahg> bhearsum: thanks
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> micahg, what happened to thunderbird 3.1.11 btw?
<chrisccoulson> we're nearly 4 weeks behind already :/
<micahg> chr1sccoulson: going out today :(
<micahg> was just having trouble testing (next time should be smoother)
<chrisccoulson> ok, here goes. time to test a PGO build :)
<bhearsum> :)
<bhearsum> by the way, what's the system that drives the launchpad builds?
<bhearsum> chr1sccoulson: what software drives the launchpad build system (....if it's not too big of a question)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, i'm not too sure. might be worth asking in #launchpad
<bhearsum> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, https://launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd
<bhearsum> ah
<bhearsum> ah, based on buildd
<micahg> bhearsum: are you wondering about the underlying software that compiles the builds?
<bhearsum> of course, that makes perfect sense
<bhearsum> micahg: the continuous integration software, if that's what you mean
<bhearsum> i was mostly wondering if it was Buildbot or Hudson or something else
<micahg> bhearsum: ah, yeah, I have no idea about that
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, we do have some teams that use hudson internally
<chrisccoulson> i'm pretty sure our DX team use that
<bhearsum> ahhh
<chrisccoulson> everytime i view friend suggestions in google plus, it's just a list of everybody i work with
<chrisccoulson> it's like canonical+ or something
<chrisccoulson> i seriously need new hardware
<chrisccoulson> the OOM killer just killed the linker trying to do a PGO build
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, so, each profiling run is ~2 minutes
<chrisccoulson> well, 1 minute 45 seconds to be more precise ;)
<BUGabundo> EveNinG fRiendS of the daRK
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-15
<BUGabundo> "Chrome
<BUGabundo> It’s the fastest growing browser
<BUGabundo> With over 160 million users"
<BUGabundo> how many chromium? ChromeOS?
<BUGabundo> fta ^^^^^
<BUGabundo> where's fta???
<bhearsum> chr1sccoulson: ah, that's not so bad :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I've got an apport change for firefox. It uses apport stuff that only works in oneiric. Is that appropriate, or do we want to maintain apport script compatibility for all releases?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, what's the change? that will break the aurora and nightly builds (although, the apport hook doesn't work properly on those builds yet anyway)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, the PGO build failed when i uploaded it :(
<chrisccoulson> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2627581
<chrisccoulson> not had a chance to figure out why just yet though
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I now have an apparmor hook directly in apport, so the patch just simplifies the apport script. It's not important, it can stay as it is if we want it to work on older releases.
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: what's "aurora"?
<bhearsum> wow, your builds create a new chroot every time??
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, the build environment is completely clean
<bhearsum> that scares the bejesus out of me :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: oh, it's a fancy name for "alpha"? :P)
<bhearsum> though, i come from a land where we link builds against CentOS 5.0 system libraries, so take that with a grain of salt :(
<bhearsum> mdeslaur: kindof
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: ok, never mind...I don't think it's worth changing then. Thanks!
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i'm going to completely scrap and rewrite our apport hook at some point anyway
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit of a mess
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: this was it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644756/
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: but, as I said, that only works on oneiric+
<chrisccoulson> ah, that does make it a bit simpler
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, did you know that you can use ifdef's in our apport hook? ;)
<chrisccoulson> so you could commit it and still have it work on all releases
<chrisccoulson> we put pretty much everything through a preprocessor
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: well, that would _add_ code instead of simplifying it :)
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, right :)
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: it can stay as it is
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I was going through all the packages making that change, but firefox is a special case as we backport it, etc...
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, yeah, it's a bit of a pain. although, we can be selective of what we take for beta and release branches (because we have a branch for each release)
<chrisccoulson> but that's not the case for the aurora and nightly builds
<chrisccoulson> we just have a single branch for those, so they need to work everywhere
<Arran> hello everybody
<bhearsum> anyone else find launchpad to be REALLY slow in Aurora?
<micahg> bhearsum: do you have an nvidia chipset?
<bhearsum> yeah
 * micahg hasn't had a problem with nvidia, but others have been reporting issues for a while
 * bhearsum checks his hardware accel settings
<micahg> I wasn't hoping getting an nvidia chipset would show me the issues so I can report/debug, but no dice
<micahg> s/wasn't/was/
<bhearsum> hmm
<Dimmuxx> I have that issue on one of my computers with a nvidia card
<bhearsum> i filed https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671862
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 671862 in Graphics "launchpad.net is really slow on Linux (possibly NVIDIA only)" [Normal,New: ]
<Dimmuxx> it's fast on this laptop which is using intel hd 3000 so seems likely that it might be nvidia related
<bhearsum> mind commenting in the bug? would be nice to have someone else confirm it!
<BUGabundo> evening!
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Firefox 5 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | Firefox 6.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | Firefox 7.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | Firefox 3.6.18 (10.04-10.10) Firefox 5 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.11 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-09
<bhearsum> http://mikeconley.ca/blog/2012/07/06/no-thats-not-it-for-thunderbird/
<dupondje> bleh Thunderbird :(
<dupondje> i'm still missing an awesome contacts gui in TB
<dupondje> that supports OpenLDAP & CardDAV
<micahg> dupondje: openldap should be no problem, carddav requires a shim between the server and client AIUI
<micahg> dupondje: I assume you've seen http://davmail.sourceforge.net/index.html
<dupondje> openldap is read-only atm, which is quite a shame :)
<dupondje> micahg: well i'm not using exchange server :) But i'm using an IMAP/CalDAV/OpenLDAP server :) which I would like to use in TB
<asac> chrisccoulson: hello ... http://support.google.com/maps/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=1630790
<asac> err http://support.google.com/maps/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1630790 .... firefox 13 doesnt work here
<asac> anything we miss in --configure to get webgl?
<micahg> asac: wfm in 14
<micahg> it's graphics card dependent (see about:support to see if you can enable it)
<micahg> asac: ^^
 * asac checks
<asac> micahg: ok force_webgl and force_mesaos were set to "true"
<asac> this was the problem
<asac> now its on
<asac> (e.g. everyuthing to default)
<asac> a bit odd, but well
<asac> anyway, seems i am struck by artifacts a bit etc.
<asac> but i think thats known issue for intel
<micahg> I've seen some reports of artifacts, but idr if they were tracked down or not
<mdeslaur> dupondje: see "SOGo Connector" here: http://www.sogo.nu/?id=344
<bkerensa> micahg: do you know if the Moz announcement has had any effect on 12.10?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-10
<micahg> bkerensa: not AFAIK, but that doesn't mean much
<micahg> awesome, thunderbird 14b4 on precise segfaults for me
<micahg> oooh, segfault in safe mode, that's special
<Unit193> I can open 15.0a2 if that wouldn't help. ;P
<micahg> Unit193: I'm concerned as we're 1 week from release and the latest beta won't open :)
<micahg> ok, reinstall worked
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-09
<Noskcaj10> what would be involved with maintaining seamonkey?
<Noskcaj10> (as an ubuntu app)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-12
<LFS> how to merge .json files in one without having duplicate entries?
<LFS> join #json
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-08
<octocpp> where is the best place to go to get help with thunderbird?
<octocpp> thunderbird has 4 people in there, I have a feeling no help will come.
<octocpp> is there a better server perhaps?
<Unit193> Are you on #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org?
<octocpp> ahh, ill try that server
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-10
<gaye__> ping
<gaye__> firefox-trunk ppa isn't being built for ubuntu@14.04 and I would like for it to be!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-06
<MikeRL> Anyone here?
<MikeRL> Dropped by yesterday, but it was a Sunday so I left as well.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-07-12
<folk> hi, I noticed the ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa hasn't been updated for 7 weeks, can I help in any way?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-07-15
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1370874 -- https://public.etherpad-mozilla.org/p/rust-update-policy
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-07-09
<Caspy7> it may already be on the radar here, but I see no log... LP: #1780793
<Caspy7> oh, no bot
<Caspy7> Launchpad bug 1780793 in firefox (Ubuntu) "All extensions disabled in Firefox 62.0b6 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780793
<Caspy7> see also mozilla's bug https://bugzil.la/1474255 — UNCONFIRMED, nobody@mozilla.org — All extensions disabled in Firefox 62.0b6 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2019-07-13
<glacambre> Hi. I'm a contributor to a firefox extension and we've been encountering an issue specific to ubuntu's firefox build ( https://github.com/tridactyl/tridactyl/issues/1670#issuecomment-510953439 ). This lead me to wonder what firefox revision ubuntu's firefox was based on. Where can I find this information? I couldn't find it in the wiki.
